# Hanseatische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Ähnlich wie die Dänen STT und TTW verwendet auch die deutsche HAS GmbH ein Abrechungssystem mit Dialern, dass gem. Vorgaben der RegTP illegal ist.

Unter Anwendung eines Crosskirk-Dialerprogrammes der spanischen Sun Infomedia S.L. wird eine Festnetznummer angerufen. Durch die entstandene Verbindung zur Frankurter Telefonnummer *069427269*** kommt eine Rechnung i. H. von 69,95 € zustande, die später mit einem Überweisungsträger an den Inhaber des Telefonanschlusses geht.

Außer der dubiosen Rechnung gibt es noch einen weiteren bedenklichen Fakt - neben dem Dialer erhält der User auch noch eine Datei unter die Temporary Intrenet Files gespeichert, die Norton AntiVirus z. B. als Virus erkennt.

Gem. Website (eine URL kann per PN erfragt werden) werden alle Vertragsbedingungen mit der HSA angezeigt. Der User muss auch mehrere Fenster bestätigen - allerdings werden die gesetzlichen Vorgaben für den Einsatz von Dialerprogrammen außer Acht gelassen. Das Zustandekommen eines ordentlichen Vertrages dürfte somit prinzipiell angezweifelt werden.

Die Rechnung enthält übrigens eine genaue Beschreibung der Serviceleistung:

Monatszugang: Internet Portal, Flatrate
Erstzugang:z. B. 13.01.2003 07:35:12

Ihre registrierte Rufnummer: z. B. 0896300****
Internet-Seite: http://****-**dex.com

Freundlicher Weise wird eine Erinnerungsgebühr in Höhe von 5 € bereits auf der Erstrechnung, bei Nichterreichen der gesetzten Zahlungsfrist, in Ausicht gestellt.

Besonders freundliche Grüße an die:

Hanseatische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH
Nordkanalstr. 49b
20097 Hamburg

anna / 13.01.2004


Ergänzung - die Telefonnummer ist verkürzt dargestellt, falls tatsächlich jemand dort anrufen will und das System der HAS nicht in der Lage ist, zwischen Anruf und Dialereinwahl zu unterscheiden - sorry, diese absurde Idee kam mir erst im Nachhinein.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Hallo Anna,
 ich schreibe hier für meien Vater, der ungewollt
mit dieser, mir als Dialer, erscheinende Firma in Kontakt gekommen ist.
Da wir beide keine Erfahrungen mit derartigen Geschäften haben, bitte
ich um Hilfestellung bzw. Informationen, wie wir weiter vorgehen können. 

Du kannst mir über  [email protected]  antworten.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Gabi

_E-Mail Adresse gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsregeln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
 tf/moderator_


----------



## sascha (13 Januar 2004)

@anna

inwiefern ist das verifiziert?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ...inwiefern ist das verifiziert?


*100 %*, Einwahl habe ich selbst (privat) durchgeführt. Siehe PN!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Gabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna, ich schreibe hier für meien Vater, der ungewollt mit dieser, mir als Dialer, erscheinende Firma in Kontakt gekommen ist.
> Da wir beide keine Erfahrungen mit derartigen Geschäften haben, bitte
> ich um Hilfestellung bzw. Informationen, wie wir weiter vorgehen können.


Hallo Gabi, die Firma ist kein Dialer. Die verwenden lediglich ein so genanntes Einwahlprogramm, dass jedoch infolge der Vorgaben der RegTP illegal ist (www.RegTP.de). Informiere Dich auf deren Website und beschwere Dich dort - drucke ruhig meinen ersten Beitrag aus und gib´ ihn mit zur Kenntnis.
Ansonsten kann ich nur persönlich raten:

1. einen einmaligen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnug stellen (per Einschreiben) und den Vertrag infolge des nicht registrierten Dialers anzweifeln.
2. in dem Schreiben gegen die Einschaltung eines Inkassounternehmen verwehren.
3. Sicherung des Dialerprogrammes, dass unter C:\WINDOWS\ abgelegt ist und als Symbol ein kleines rotes Türchen trägt
4. schriftliche Anzeige bei der örtlich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft, in Hamburg wg. Computerbetrug gem. § 263a StGB sowie Verstöße gegen das TKG und andere
5. gleichzeitige Beschwerde bei der RegTP


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> ... Außer der dubiosen Rechnung gibt es noch einen weiteren bedenklichen Fakt - neben dem Dialer erhält der User auch noch eine Datei unter die Temporary Intrenet Files gespeichert, die Norton AntiVirus z. B. als Virus erkennt. ...



Hmm, bietet sich damit nicht ein einzigartiger Ansatzpunkt, die Vorwürfe gegen den Betreiber auf Computersabotage und Datenmanipulation auszudehnen? Ein Virus ist ja immerhin schon mal recht starker Tobak.
Was für ein Virus wird da eigentlich von Norton AV gemeldet? Was kann der eigentlich?
Wäre es denkbar, das es ein Trojaner ist, der bei nichtbezahlung der Rechnung vom Anbieter aktiviert wird und eine Schadroutine ausführt?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

@stalker, kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen - bei einem erneuten Aufruf von Website und Software kam keine Fehlermeldung des Norton. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass es sich "lediglich" um einen Trojaner gehandelt haben könnte aber das ist aus dem Bereich der Spekulation. Werde mir nochmal einen anderen Rechner suchen und dort die Routine jungfreulich ablaufen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> .... Verbindung zur Frankurter Telefonnummer *069427269*** kommt eine Rechnung i. H. von 69,95 € zustande, die später mit einem Überweisungsträger an den Inhaber des Telefonanschlusses geht.



Frage @ anna:
Wie wird diese Nummer angeboten? In Zeitschriften, mail-Werbung, pop-up, o.ä. ??

Würde mich mal interessieren. Denn bei so einer "normalen" Nummer vermute ich keinen Dialer o.ä. dahinter. :-? 

Gruß,
Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Chemiker (13 Januar 2004)

Sorry !!!       Sorry !!!
Posting oben ist von mir !!  0 

Chemiker


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Januar 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ... Außer der dubiosen Rechnung gibt es noch einen weiteren bedenklichen Fakt - neben dem Dialer erhält der User auch noch eine Datei unter die Temporary Intrenet Files gespeichert, die Norton AntiVirus z. B. als Virus erkennt. ...



Wie heisst denn der Virus?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frage @ anna:
> Wie wird diese Nummer angeboten? In Zeitschriften, mail-Werbung, pop-up, o.ä.


Das animieren kan verscheidenartig erfolgen. Es gibt jedoch mehrere definitive Überlegungen, die ich hier jetzt nicht mehr poste. Die Verantwortlichen sind unserer Landessprache sehr wohl mächtig und können derartige Aussagen zu ihrer Verteidigung einsetzen. Diesbezüglich bleibt die Meldung des Vorganges hier im Forum erwähnt, da sie besonders "frisch" ist - weitere Informationen kann ich im Zuge eingeleiteter Ermittlungen nicht mehr preisgeben.


			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heisst denn der Virus?


Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da Norton das Teil beim ersten Surfgang umgehend gelöscht hatte - zumindest gibt die Protokolldatei nichts mehr her. Beim Einwahlversuch mit zwei weiteren Rechnern, die auch Symantec geschützt sind, kam keine Meldung - könnte meiner Meinung nach gar sein, dass das Teil zeitlich adressiert war und ich beim ersten Surfgang in eines dieser Zeitfenster gefallen war.
Also - das eingangs geschriebene mit dem Virus lasse ich stehen, wennglich ich den Beitrag dafür derzeit nicht mehr so ernst nehme.


----------



## sascha (13 Januar 2004)

Und so sieht das dann aus:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

hi zusammen, 

ich habe von "hanseatische abrechnungssysteme" post bekommen. 

zitat: 

"rechnung für gebührenpflichtige serviceleistung:
monatszugang: internetportal, flatrate   *69,95 EUR*
erstzugang: 28.12....
zugang für 30 tage

ihre registrierte rufnummer:.....
internetseite: http:\\4netmedia.com\24hrs "


auf dem rechner hab ich die datei "st-olb00021.exe" gefunden, die mich zu einem dialer verbindet,  unter dateieigenschaften hab ich gefunden, dass das datum mit dem auf der rechnung zusammenpasst. 

natürlich habe ich unter der auf der rechnung angegebenen nummer angerufen, aber nur eine bandansage dranbekommen, die mich optional für 1,86/min persönlich beraten wollte. oder in die warteschleife... 

für mich klingt das alles nicht sehr sauber, was kann/soll/darf/muss ich nun machen, um die 70 Eur nicht zahlen zu müssen?

gruss

chris


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

@gast - siehe oben!


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

du meinst, ich sollte 



> 1. einen einmaligen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnug stellen (per Einschreiben) und den Vertrag infolge des nicht registrierten Dialers anzweifeln.
> 2. in dem Schreiben gegen die Einschaltung eines Inkassounternehmen verwehren.
> 3. ...etc



hast du auf diese weise schon erfolg gehabt, oder bist du selbst gerade mitten in diesem "verfahren"? mich würde das ein bisschen näher interessieren, also, ausführlicher.


----------



## Chemiker (14 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das animieren kan verscheidenartig erfolgen. Es gibt jedoch mehrere definitive Überlegungen, die ich hier jetzt nicht mehr poste. Die Verantwortlichen sind unserer Landessprache sehr wohl mächtig und können derartige Aussagen zu ihrer Verteidigung einsetzen. Diesbezüglich bleibt die Meldung des Vorganges hier im Forum erwähnt, da sie besonders "frisch" ist - weitere Informationen kann ich im Zuge eingeleiteter Ermittlungen nicht mehr preisgeben.



@ anna
Die Info reicht mir erstmal.  :thumb: 
Werde die Augen offen halten, nach solch dubiosen Meldungen. 
Drücke Dir die Daumen, falls Du mit den "eingeleiteten Ermittlungen" zu tun hast. :tach: 

@ sascha
die Meldung hängt an meiner Pinwand, überm Rechner. Danke dafür.

chemiker 
:schreiben:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...mich würde das ein bisschen näher interessieren, also, ausführlicher.


@ Gast, wer bist´n Du? Mein Nähkästchen ist ab sofort geschlossen. Nach dem Motto _"... hüh Lotte, hüh"_ werde ich so leicht niemandem auf den Leim gehen. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

ähm



> @ Gast, wer bist´n Du? Mein Nähkästchen ist ab sofort geschlossen. Nach dem Motto "... hüh Lotte, hüh" werde ich so leicht niemandem auf den Leim gehen.



ich bin einfach jemand, der eine rechnung über 70 euros bekommen hat, und keine lust hat, das zu zahlen. und hier hab ich, denke ich ein forum gefunden, in dem leute hilfe anbieten, weil sie in dem bereich erfahrung haben. vielleicht ists ja vertrauenswürdiger wenn ich mir einen account zulege?? ich kann auch einen scan des schreibens anhängen

mfg

chris


----------



## chris*- (15 Januar 2004)

jo, hab mich angemeldet


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

moin !

auch ich habe die oben beschriebene rechnung erhalten und bin nicht gewillt zu zahlen! morgen will ich meinen widerspruch abschicken.   :abgelehnt: 

jetzt frage ich mich ob es wirklich notwendig ist, anzeige zu erstatten,
oder ob ein saftig formulierter widerspruch allein auch ausreicht?!
:gruebel: 

hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon widerspruch eingelegt und antwort erhalten? wenn ja, wie stellt sich die firma zu der sache?

hat jemand von euch verspätet widerspruch eingereicht bzw. einfach nicht gezahlt? sind bei euch dann direkt mahnungen ins haus geflattert?
(meine zahlungsfrist endet nämlich am 18. ... das wird jetzt alles etwas knapp!)  

 :help: 

mfg
Mito

 :schreiben: 
p.s.: als ich mit ad-aware nach dem dialer gesucht habe hat der bestimmt 20 infizierte dateien gefunden...dlls, regkeys, mehrere exen... des weiteren befand sich in meinem programmverzeichnis ein neuer ordner: C:\Programme\Webdialer ... dieser ordner war wie gesagt nicht die einzige stelle an der sich das übel niedergelassen hatte!

Kann ich nach der behandlung mit ad-aware(ja, ich habe vorher per ghost mein infiziertes system gesichert) sicher davon ausgehen das ich das vieh jetzt los bin, oder muss ich fürchten bei unbeschwertem weitersurfen bald wieder eine nette rechnug zu erhalten??                 :bang:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt frage ich mich ob es wirklich notwendig ist, anzeige zu erstatten, oder ob ein saftig formulierter widerspruch allein auch ausreicht?!


Schriftliche Anzeige bei der StA Hamburg ist nicht unnütz - Deinen Widerspruch hingegen solltest Du eher gelassen und ohne Emotionen verfassen. Viele Leute glauben in einen Widerspruch die gesamte Litanei aller Ereignisse packen zu müssen und ihre Position noch dazu - das gibt jedoch der Gegenseite stets die Möglichkeit des Vorsprungs, da die ja dann wissen, worauf sie gegenargumentieren müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

:ritter: 
aha... danke für den tipp! dann werd ich mich morgen mal ins geffecht begeben !

thx & mfg
 :bussi: 
Mito


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2004)

Hallo und guten Tag,

ich darf mich hier mal als Mitarbeiter der angesprochenen Firma H.A.S. an Euch wenden.

Die hier beschrieben Dinge sind zum Großteil unwahr !!!

Fakt ist:

Es erhalten nur Kunden Rechnungen die entsprechende Erotik Seiten besucht haben und sich dort AUSDRÜCKLICH mit den AGB´s und den Preisen einverstanden erklärt haben.

Der Kunde erwirbt einen 30 Tage Erotik Zugang. Ohne Zeit- oder Limitbegrenzung.

Unser Unternehmen erstellt für diverse namhafte Erotikanbieter Abrechnungssysteme. Diese sind fair und transparent.

Bei den ersten Rechnungen war die Formulierung des Rechnungstextes sicherlich etwas unglücklich. Dieses wurde in der Zwischenzeit behoben. Alle Kunden erhalten noch einmal mit separater Post die Zugangsdaten für den 30 tägigen Erotikzugang.

Desweiteren wurde eine neue Internetseite geschaffen auf der noch einmal alle Details einzusehen sind.

Sicherlich wird es Kunden geben die ja niemals Erotikseiten besucht haben und sich auch niemals angemeldet haben. Bei den von uns verwendeten Systemen wird aber die Ip Adresse, die Telefonnummer, das Datum und die Uhrzeit gespeichert. Diese Ausreden können wir daher nicht gelten lassen. Die Forderungen unserer Kunden werden daher bei Nichtbezahlung an ein Inkassobüro übergeben.

Es wird keine Mehrwertnummer ( 0190/0900 ) eingesetzt. Demzufolge sind die Richtlinien der RegTP etc. in diesem Fall nicht ausschlaggebend.

Ich bin für eine offene und faire Umgehensweise. Beschuldigungen die jedoch nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen, werden wir natürlich verfolgen. Das Internet ist nun einmal kein rechtsfreier Raum.

Anregungen oder Tipps nehmen wir natürlich immer entgegen.

Eure
H.A.S. Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2004)

Höhö, als anonymer Gast kann hier jeder alles behaupten, meld dich erstmal venünftig an,
an besten unter einem  Account mit einer E-Mail-Adresse, die den Admin erkennen läßt, wer hier solche 
hanebüchenen Stories vom Stapel läßt. Wenn das Unternehmen so seriös ist, wie hier behauptet wird, dann sollte 
es wohl kein Problem sein , sich erkennbar zu machen. Auch die "echten" AWMs haben 
hier kein Problem sich hochoffiziell anzumelden.

Andernfalls ist das alles hohles Gewäsch  und gehört in die Tonne 

cp

PS: 





			
				Der total Anonyme schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für eine offene und faire Umgehensweise.


Dann fang erst mal an mit der offenen Umgehensweise und versteck dich nicht hinter der Gastanonymität.
Die versteckten Drohungen  sprechen für sich


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2004)

has schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Tag,
> 
> ich darf mich hier mal als Mitarbeiter der angesprochenen Firma H.A.S. an Euch wenden.
> .....
> ...




.... und wenn Du Dich angemeldet hast, dann erklär mir bitte, wie bei dem Unternehmen der Vertragsschluss aussieht. Ich bin gespannt. 

In der Tat, das Internet ist nunmal kein rechtsfreier Raum.


----------



## Raimund (19 Januar 2004)

*Hanseatische Abzocker*

:evil: 
@cp,

der Inkassoknecht möge die Hosen herunter lassen und sein kommodes Inkognito lüften!

Verbraucherschützer warnen vor dubiosen-Rechnungen

http://tom02.tomorrow.msn.de/news?id=39288

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2004)

@Raimund


			
				Der angebliche H.A.S Mitarbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Beschuldigungen die jedoch nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen, werden wir natürlich verfolgen.


dann kann er doch gleich bei denen anfangen, da holt er sich höchstens eine  Abreibung 


> Eine Strafanzeige ist anzuraten, wenn sicher ist, dass keinerlei Berechtigung für die Forderung gegeben ist.


cp


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2004)

> Sicherlich wird es Kunden geben die ja niemals Erotikseiten besucht haben und sich auch niemals angemeldet haben. Bei den von uns verwendeten Systemen wird aber die Ip Adresse, die Telefonnummer, das Datum und die Uhrzeit gespeichert. Diese Ausreden können wir daher nicht gelten lassen. Die Forderungen unserer Kunden werden daher bei Nichtbezahlung an ein Inkassobüro übergeben.


Ich verstehe das nicht.

a) Oben steht


> Es erhalten nur Kunden Rechnungen die entsprechende Erotik Seiten besucht haben und sich dort AUSDRÜCKLICH mit den AGB´s und den Preisen einverstanden erklärt haben.


Danach gibt es keine Kunden, die auf Erotikseiten nicht ausdrücklich zugestimmt haben. Dann waren sie eben auch mit Sicherheit auf solchen Seiten. Wie soll es dann welche geben, die nicht dort waren?

b) Welche IP-Adresse wird gespeichert, die alte, wenn ein Verbraucher die HAS-Webseiten findet, oder die neue, die der Nicht-09009-Dialer kurzzeitig anwählt? Oder kommt der Vertrag ohne Dialereinwahl zustande?

c) Welche Telefonnummer wird gespeichert? ISDN-Modem-MSN-Rufnummern stehen nicht in Telefonbüchern.

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2004)

Also:
Grundsätzlich bin ich ja froh, wenn sich auch die Anbieter zu Wort melden. Das schafft ein ausgewogenes Klima.
Aber als Gast ist das äußerst unglücklich. 
Falls Euch hier was nicht passt, dann steht es der Firma gerne frei, eine förmliche Gegendarstellung einzureichen, die ich im Rahmen des geltenden Rechts gerne veröffentlichen werde.
Ich bin gerne zu einer entsprechenden Diskussion - auch außerhalb des Forums - bereit (Telefon/Fax im Impressum auf computerbetrug.de).
Die Seriösität und Verlässlichkeit von Gastpostings haben ungefähr den Stellenwert von "Der Züchter des Hundes meines Schwagers hat dessen Nichte erzählt, die ihrer Friseurin, welche auch meine Frau frisiert und deren Freundin erzählt hat, dass..."


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2004)

Hallo nochmal.

sorry ich habe heute zum ersten Mal dieses Forum besucht und hatte mich deshalb bisher nicht angemeldet. Wird nachgeholt !

Ich nehme das Angebot gern an und wende mich an den Betreiber dieses Forums um etwas Licht in diese ganze Angelegenheit zu bringen.

Ich denke, dass ich die Juristen aus dem Spiel lassen kann wenn hier alles in geordneten Bahnen abläuft. Gern kontrovers und auch mit verschiedenen Meinungen.

Tut mir ein Gefallen und erspart euch irgendwelche Drohungen. Das bringt wohl niemanden wirklich weiter.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass ich die Juristen aus dem Spiel lassen kann wenn hier alles in geordneten Bahnen abläuft.


Ich denke nicht, dass Juristen was bringen ausser Geld zu vernichten. Auf welcher Ebene wir miteinander umgehen ist mir weitgehend egal.
Am liebsten ist mir aber, wie Erwachsene unter sich - nicht wie Kinder, die mit Sand werfen. 
Die Drohung läuft aber deutlich ins Leere.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir ein Gefallen und erspart euch irgendwelche Drohungen.


Bisher hat hier nur einer gedroht, der angebliche H.A.S Mitarbeiter:


			
				has schrieb:
			
		

> Beschuldigungen die jedoch nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen, werden wir natürlich verfolgen.


cp


----------



## Raimund (19 Januar 2004)

*Der Hanseatische Abzocker!*

:evil: 
@Inkassoknecht alias N.N.,

dass Du die Juristen aus dem Spiel lassen willst, ist bei Deinen Geschäften nicht verwunderlich!

Wo ist denn Deine famose neue Internetseite?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2004)

*Re: Der Hanseatische Abzocker!*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> @Inkassoknecht alias N.N.,
> 
> dass Du die Juristen aus dem Spiel lassen willst, ist bei Deinen Geschäften nicht verwunderlich!
> ...



Lass mal Raimund,

unterstellt er ist ein ehrlicher Kaufmann und hat sich da in etwas reinziehen lassen, dann braucht er dringend einen Juristen, einen Strafrechtsexperten, der sich mit Geldwäsche gut auskennt.


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2004)

> und hatte mich deshalb bisher nicht angemeldet. Wird nachgeholt !



Wann?


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2004)

Mal wieder ne klassische Doppelmoral:

(http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36724#36724):



			
				Hamburger Abrechnungs-Sympatisant schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forderungen unserer Kunden werden daher bei Nichtbezahlung an ein Inkassobüro übergeben.
> 
> Es wird keine Mehrwertnummer ( 0190/0900 ) eingesetzt. Demzufolge sind die Richtlinien der RegTP etc. in diesem Fall nicht ausschlaggebend.
> 
> Ich bin für eine offene und faire Umgehensweise. Beschuldigungen die jedoch nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen, werden wir natürlich verfolgen. Das Internet ist nun einmal kein rechtsfreier Raum.



Ah, jetzt, ja. Inkassobüro. Rechtsauffassungshinweis. Verfolgung von Beschuldigern. Rechtsphilosophische Grundeinstellung.

Aber Juristen sind nicht willkommen. Nun denn, mal sehen, ob jene sich die freie Meinung hier verbieten lassen werden ...


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2004)

> Desweiteren wurde eine neue Internetseite geschaffen auf der noch einmal alle Details einzusehen sind.


Ich bin ja bescheiden und will gar nicht alle Details kennen, nur ein paar.

Unser Informant scheint ja etwas schüchtern zu sein. Hat schon mal jemand diese tolle Internetseite gefunden? Wir können ja die "Sendepause" damit füllen, dort ein wenig zu stöbern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2004)

*Rechnung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe von "hanseatische abrechnungssysteme" post bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2004)

*Re: Rechnung*



			
				kimsoerenlitzen schrieb:
			
		

> für mich klingt das alles nicht sehr sauber, was kann/soll/darf/muss ich nun machen, um die 70 Eur nicht zahlen zu müssen?


Wenn Du die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hast, dann zahl gefälligst. Wenn nicht, dann erzähle uns doch mal, wie es sich zugetragen hat.


----------



## andi (19 Januar 2004)

*hanseatisch abzocker systeme*

hallo leute, 
ich verfolge seit heute nachmittag eure meinungen.
zu diesem forum bin eigentlich gelangt, (weil ich nach dem bekannten muster, beim vergeblichen versuch bei der has anzurufen) versucht hab deren internetseite zu finden!

fakt ist, ich hab das gleiche spiel mit der Rechnung bekommen, obwohl ich mich zu keiner zeit mit irgendwelchen "nutzungsbedingungen" einverstanden erklärte.

zudem lese ich auf der rechnungsrückseite im kleingedruckten: (wortlaut)..."demzufolge erhielten sie einen rückruf unserer rechnungsabteilung, die ihnen mitteilte, das von ihrem telefonanschluss gebührenpflichtige inanspruchnahmen durchgeführt wurden"....

ich frag mich nur, wann dies geschehen sein soll!?
zudem nutze ich eine xl-isdn anlage mit 10 rufnummern wobei die in rechnung gestellte rufnr. nur telefonanschluss ohne internetzugang ist - wie lässt sich das erklären?

so, was schlagt ihr jetzt vor,
leg´ ich wiederspruch ein und hol´ mir rechtsbeistand oder soll ich einfach abwarten (die fälligkeit d. rechnung war bereits der 18.01.)?


gruss

andi


----------



## technofreak (19 Januar 2004)

*Re: hanseatisch abzocker systeme*



			
				andi schrieb:
			
		

> zudem nutze ich eine xl-isdn anlage mit 10 rufnummern wobei die in rechnung
> gestellte rufnr. nur telefonanschluss ohne internetzugang ist - wie lässt sich das erklären?


Unter welcher Telefon-Nr(MSN)  stehst du im Telefonverzeichnis mit Adresse? Das wäre schon ein Hinweis 
daß es so ähnlich wie bei den 0800 Dialern abläuft 
siehe dieser Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2004)

@ andi


Widersprechen und in Gedanken einen Anwalt suchen.  Erst wenn ein
Mahnbescheid kommt, solltest Du den Anwalt beauftragen.


----------



## h.a.s. - NL Hamburg (20 Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen,

so, jetzt ist die H.A.S. auch nicht mehr als Gast aktiv sondern angemeldet.

Nun ein paar neue Informationen: 

auf der Internetseite: www.pzdinfo.com können jetzt alle Kunden noch einmal Informationen zu Ihren Rechnungen bekommen.

Sicherlich ist diese Seite erst ein "Rohentwurf". Weitere Funktionen werden noch kurzfristig umgesetzt. Bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld.

Die H.A.S. ist lediglich der Versender der Rechnungen. Wir arbeiten für diverse Kunden die Ihre Dienste im Internet Erotikbereich anbieten. Aus diesem Grunde können wir auch nicht eigenmächtig alle Rechnungen stornieren. Ich kann hier jedoch versprechen, dass jeder, der mir eine PN sendet von mir persöhnlich überprüft wird und ggf. die entsprechende Rechnung stornieren.

Bei Kunden die die angebotenen Erotikdienste bereits mehrfach genutzt haben wird dieses sicherlich nicht möglich sein. Ebenso wird keine Stornierung möglich sein bei Kunden, die bereits Anzeigen o.ä. erstattet haben. Die Juristen haben hier Bedenken weil es sich dann um ein laufendes Verfahren handelt. Da ich nun einmal kein Jurist bin, möchte und kann ich mich hierzu nicht weiter äussern.

Also, wer sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, der sende bitte eine email an mich. Ich werde mit den Anbietern der Erotikseiten garantiert eine Vereinbarung finden um die entsprechenden Rechnungen zu stornieren.

Generell möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, dass es auf Erotikseiten verschiedenste Abrechnungssysteme gibt und jeder Kunde sich die AGB´s und die Preise vor dem Bestätigungsklicken anschauen sollte. Egal in welche Phase der Erregung sich man(n) gerade befindet - ein kurzer Blick auf diese Informationen sollte immer drin sein.

Also, das wars für erste von mir. Bei Fragen etc. eine Email Adresse ist hier hinterlegt.

Euer Matthias


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2004)

h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Die H.A.S. ist lediglich der Versender der Rechnungen. Wir arbeiten für diverse Kunden die Ihre Dienste im Internet Erotikbereich anbieten. Aus diesem Grunde können wir auch nicht eigenmächtig alle Rechnungen stornieren. Ich kann hier jedoch versprechen, dass jeder, der mir eine PN sendet von mir persöhnlich überprüft wird und ggf. die entsprechende Rechnung stornieren.
> 
> Bei Kunden die die angebotenen Erotikdienste bereits mehrfach genutzt haben wird dieses sicherlich nicht möglich sein. Ebenso wird keine Stornierung möglich sein bei Kunden, die bereits Anzeigen o.ä. erstattet haben. Die Juristen haben hier Bedenken weil es sich dann um ein laufendes Verfahren handelt. Da ich nun einmal kein Jurist bin, möchte und kann ich mich hierzu nicht weiter äussern.



Ei, dann erkläre doch einfach mal ganz grundsätzliches zum Vertragsschluss. Insbesondere interessiert mich der Dialer: Wo kommt der her? Warum wählt er sich ohne weitere Abfragen ein? Wieso ist auf ihm keine Telefonnummer zu erkennen? Wie kommt ihr an die Adressen der geprellten Anschlussinhaber?

Und als allerletztes: Ihr rechnet ja keine Inhalte über die Telefonrechnung ab. Wie um alles in der Welt könnt ihr überhaupt annehmen, dass eine vertragliche Bindung mit den Anschlussinhabern besteht???


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2004)

h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Die H.A.S. ist lediglich der Versender der Rechnungen. Wir arbeiten für diverse Kunden die Ihre
> Dienste im Internet Erotikbereich anbieten. Aus diesem Grunde können wir auch nicht eigenmächtig
> alle Rechnungen stornieren. Ich kann hier jedoch versprechen, dass jeder, der mir eine PN
> sendet von mir persöhnlich überprüft wird und ggf. die entsprechende Rechnung stornieren.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36835#36835


> Oldenburg/DRU - Die Verbraucherberatung Oldenburg warnt davor, dubiose Rechnungen einer
> Firma "Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH" zu begleichen, wenn Adressaten nicht völlig
> sicher sind, Dienstleistungen dieser Firma in Anspruch genommen zu haben ohne auf
> die Kosten hingewiesen worden zu sein.



dann würde ich mich aber mal beeilen und die Anbieter unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Das scheinen ein paar sehr schwarze Schafe dabei zu sein. Vielleicht wäre es angebracht , die 
Anbieter bei denen gehäuft Beschwerden auftreten, mal gesondert zu untersuchen.

Oder sind die Unterlassungsklagen schon auf dem Postweg  an die Verbraucherzentralen? 

Außerdem: solche Versprechen , jeden Fall zu prüfen hatten wir hier schon mal im Forum , 
außer heißer Luft ist da nichts bei rausgekommen (siehe Thread Mainpean) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=31355#31355

und eine  exclusive Mail-Adresse hatten wir auch schon mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=31051#31051

der argumentierte auch nichts sagen zu können, wegen "schwebender" Verfahren..


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

Eine ladungsfähige Anschrift und ein gesetzlich vorgeschriebenes Impressum auf der Webseite wären auch nicht schlecht. Die Wettbewerbszentrale mag so etwas überhaupt nicht.

Ich hatte übrigens auch noch einige Fragen offen, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2004)

"Also, mir gefällt das. Ich surfe da mal vorbei - ich laufe nämlich mit unterdrückter Telefonnummer im Netz herum. Sollen die mich mal finden ..."

Was tut ihr denn gegen solche netten Zeitgenossen? Umsonst leisten (dann lieber nicht zugeben) oder wie?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

_Zitat ohne Eigenbeitrag gelöscht tf/Moderator  _


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 Januar 2004)

Bitte Anmeldepflicht und Intelligenztest einführen.
Diese NOFU-Postings (Nix oben, Fullquote unten) gehen langsam auf den Latz.

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese NOFU-Postings (Nix oben, Fullquote unten) gehen langsam auf den Latz.


Mir auch, deswegen werden sie beim nächsten komplett Mal gelöscht. Hier lösche  ich nur das 
sinnlose Zitat , damit wenigstens  der Platz reduziert wird. Wenn der Betreffende was
 eigenes beizutragen  hat, möge er das gefälligst tun. 

tf

PS:"Bitte Anmeldepflicht und Intelligenztest einführen. "
Weder das eine noch das andere, dann würde dem Forum etwas fehlen, es ist zwar stressiger ,
aber so mancher erheiternde  Beitrag wäre dann hier nicht zu lesen gewesen....


----------



## Opfer (20 Januar 2004)

@H.A.S: Mich würde interessieren, wie das ganze gehandhabt werden soll ? So wie sich das für mich anhört, bedeuted dass, die H.A.S ist für mehrere Erotikanbieter tätig. Diese Anbieter können also eigene Software/Dialer/Wasauchimmer einsetzen um an Ihr Geld zu kommen. Wer sagt Ihrer Firma dann nicht, das einige dieser Anbieter mit Referrer Systemen arbeiten ? Dann wäre ja logisch, das Sie IP und Schnickschnack von "Kunden" haben bei denen halt ein Popup oder ähnliches aufgegangen ist. Wenn dem so wäre, sind die IP usw. ja wenig Aussagekräftig. Nur weil meine IP oder sonstigen Daten bei irgendwem ankommen, heisst das noch lange nicht, das betreffende Person auch (wissentlich) eine Internetseite besucht hat. Die Technik machts möglich. Grundsätzlich muss ich aber sagen, das ich es begrüssenswert finde, wenn Sie als Mitarbeiter der H.A.S die Sache wieder in Ordnung bringen können.
Die zeit wird zeigen ob die H.A.S Wort hällt.

Opfer


----------



## h.a.s. - NL Hamburg (20 Januar 2004)

So, mal ein kurzer Zwischenstatus:

Heute sind bisher 7 email an mich gesendet worden. 6 hatten einen Virus als Anhang und die 7. war normaler Spam.

Soll ich den Verdacht bekommen, dass die Rechnungen doch alle in Ordnung waren ?

Findet Ihr das lustig mit den Viren ? Ich hatte wirklich gehofft wir könnten hier ein bisschen produktiver arbeiten. 

Mein Angebot steht nach wie vor.

Euer Matthias


----------



## Raimund (20 Januar 2004)

*Inkasso Hamburger Art*

@opfer,

mit welchen Geschäftspartnern der zusammen arbeitet, siehst Du im zweiten Thread zum gleichen Thema:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36870#36870

Es passt im Übrigen zum Verhalten in diesem Gewerbe, sehr schnell die verfolgte Unschuld zu mimen!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2004)

h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal ein kurzer Zwischenstatus:
> 
> Heute sind bisher 7 email an mich gesendet worden. 6 hatten einen Virus als Anhang und die 7. war normaler Spam.
> 
> ...



Dieses Forum repräsentiert nicht die gesamte deutsche Öffentlickeit , die nur darauf gewartet hat,
hier die Lösung der in der Presse geschilderten Probleme  zu finden.  Auch   die Mitglieder und 
Leser dieses Forums lesen nicht jeden Tag dieses Forum, um die frohe  Botschaft  zu vernehmen. 

Was die Mails betrifft , sende sie bitte an den Admin. 

Es ist darüber hinaus  etwas dreist den Forenteilnehmern zu unterstellen,  sie würden virenverseuchte 
E-Mails absichlich versenden. Woher sollen wir überhaupt  wissen, das es sich um Forenteilnehmer handelt ? 

Es zeugt von gelinde gesagt  Unkenntnis, angeblich nicht zu wissen, daß offen in Foren gestellte
 E-Mail-Adressen in kürzester Zeit von Spammern und absichtlichen Schädigern mit
Harvestern gesammelt werden.

Mit solchen Ablenkungsmanövern von den eigentlichen Problemen und Fragen, die nicht 
im Ansatz beantwortet wurden, wird zumindest hier der bisherige Eindruck nicht verbessert. 

tf


----------



## h.a.s. - NL Hamburg (20 Januar 2004)

War keine Ablenkung. Ich hatte diese Email Adresse erst heute morgen aktiviert....

Aber bisher kam noch keine echte Email.

Ablenken will ich von gar nichts. Ich sehe es nach wie vor positiv das wir hier Rede und Antwort stehen. Ich warte einfach mal die nächsten Tage ab....


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2004)

> Ich hatte diese Email Adresse erst heute morgen aktiviert


Welche ist "diese"? Hier im Forum steht keine.



> Ich sehe es nach wie vor positiv das wir hier Rede und Antwort stehen.


Da fehlt der Konjunktiv. Bisher fehlen Antworten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (20 Januar 2004)

h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> War keine Ablenkung. Ich hatte diese Email Adresse erst heute morgen aktiviert....
> 
> Aber bisher kam noch keine echte Email.
> 
> Ablenken will ich von gar nichts. Ich sehe es nach wie vor positiv das wir hier Rede und Antwort stehen. Ich warte einfach mal die nächsten Tage ab....



Och herr HAS, das wurde uns schon mal von einer anderen Firma  versprochen und nischt ist geschehen.
Und ihnen sollen wir nun  so plötzlich vertrauen?? 

Und alle haben jetzt nur darauf gewartet, ihnen ne Mail zuzusenden??

Ich denke eher das sie genug schriftliche Post bekommen und um die sollten sie sich dann kümmern. 

Die Ergebnisse dürfen sie dann auch gerne hier veröffentlichen.

Es gibt sicher genug "Kunden" die ihnen schon per Post geschrieben haben, die auch hier vertreten sind. Wenn DIE dann plötzlich von ihnen positiv berichten, weil sie sich auch um die kümmern, wird es ihnen leid tun, um E-Mails gebeten zu haben  weil dann sicher ihr Postfach überquillt.

Aber jetzt so ihnen noch Futter geben?? Neeee, nachher gibt es dann ne Rechnung wegen einem E-Mail-Nutzungs-Abo das ich für 3 Monate gebucht habe, weil ich ihnen ne Mail schrieb.

Denn sowas (Nutzungs-Abos) verkaufen sie ja nun auch über ne normal tarifierte Tel.Nr. bzw. treiben dafür Rechnungen ein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2004)

Unser Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Angebot steht nach wie vor.
> ...
> Ich sehe es nach wie vor positiv das wir hier Rede und Antwort stehen.



Wir sind alle sehr gespannt...


----------



## szeusel (20 Januar 2004)

hallo,

sooo und nun kann ich auch ein wenig hier mitreden.
habe heute auch so eine nette rechnung erhalten.
zum glück gibt es sowas wie google, denn dank dieser site bin ich hier her gekommen.
aber trotz allem habe ich keine ahnung was ich nun machen soll/muß um diese rechnung nicht zahlen zu müssen.

mfg szeusel


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

*Ist doch ein Hammer*

Also Anna,

ich habe festgestellt, dass ich wohl einmal auf eine Erotikseite gelandet bin, dass ist aber sicher nicht schlimm!

Ich muß Deiner Aussage zustimmen, denn folgendes ist passiert!

Da mein Telefonanschluß nicht über mich sondern über eine Dritte Person angemeldet ist, diesse wurde angeschrieben, die gar keinen Zugriff auf´s Internet hat, geschweigedenn Computer ein rotes Tuch bedeutet!

Es war ein Dialer auf meinem Rechner, aber auf einen Login verzichte ich immer, da ich kein Interesse an kostenpflichtige Erotikseiten habe. Als der Dialer auf meinem Rechner erschien, habe ich diesen sofort gelöscht.

Weiterhin ist zu sagen, dass die Zugangsdaten erst auf der erhaltenen Rechnung enthalten sind, also kann ich diesen Service nicht mehr nutzen, da der Dailer längst von meinem Rechner verschwunden ist.

Kurz um gesagt, ich habe lediglich eine Email an den Support gesandt und damit ist für mich die Angelegenheit zu Ende.

Keinen Zugriff, dann auch keine Zahlung!

Vor über 25 Jahren wollte man mir einmal einen Job anbieten mit Vorkosten, für Unterlagen sollte ich damals ca. 85,-DM hinlegen, daher bin ich in der Beziehung sehr vorsichtig geworden.

Es handelt sich bei dem Unternehnem eindeutig um einen Betrug, ich erwäge schon eine Anzeige gegen das Unternehmen 
"Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH" 
zu stellen!

So jetzt ist genug gesagt, ich wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg gegen den Kampf des Betruges!


----------



## andi (20 Januar 2004)

*egal wie*

wär´zu schön um wahr zu sein, was matthias da verspricht.
ich hab´ihm vorhin ´ne pn mit meinen Rechnungsdaten geschickt - mal sehn was dabei rauskommt.

eins steht fest, diese firma mit ihren dubiosen geschäftsmethoden sieht nicht einen cent von mir!
:laber: 


gruß
andi


----------



## galdikas (20 Januar 2004)

Laut verschickter Rechnungen sollen die von einer angeblichen

*Hanseatische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH *
Nordkanalstr. 49b 
20097 Hamburg 

ausgefertigt worden sein.



			
				h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen, ...
> 
> Die H.A.S. ist lediglich der Versender der Rechnungen. Wir arbeiten für diverse Kunden die Ihre Dienste im Internet Erotikbereich anbieten.
> 
> ...



Ein Betriebswirt Matthias M. ist Geschäftsführer bei der

HRB 64131 *Euro Line (Deutschland) GmbH*
Nordkanalstraße 49B
20097 Hamburg
email: [email protected]***
Geschäftsführerin: Matthias M*
http://www.eurolinegmbh.de/impressum.html

Die Euro Line (Deutschland) GmbH ist im Handelsregister (wie viele weitere Dänen-Ableger) unter der Briefkastenadresse Spaldingstr. 152, 20097 Hamburg eingetragen ....

Euro Line (Deutschland) GmbH
Euro Telekom (Deutschland) GmbH
Euro Media (Deutschland) GmbH
Eurotoner GmbH
Netto Phone GmbH

( und z.T. inzwischen gelöschte Firmen:
Media Call Telefonmarketing GmbH
Supercall Teleservice GmbH
Compuware System Software GmbH
Livewire Communications Marketing GmbH
EDV-Service Duden und Partner oHG
NAMIC Gesellschaft für elektronische Datensysteme mbH 
usw.)

... wo Matthias zur Beerdigung einer weiteren Firma einsprang:

10.4.2003 HRB 82690 *McMobil`s GmbH*,
Spaldingstraße 152
20097 Hamburg
Ausgeschieden: Geschäftsführerin: C***** L** S******* T*** Greve/Dänemark, *15.10.1941. 
Einzelvertretungsberechtigt: Bestellt: Geschäftsführer: Matthias M*, Quickborn, *25.06.1965.
http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=403742

Veränderung vom 16.04.2003 HRB 82690:
*McMobil`s GmbH*,
Spaldingstraße 152
20097 Hamburg
Neue Firma: MCM Mobile Solutions GmbH.

Veränderung vom 12.06.2003 HRB 82690:
MCM Mobile Solutions GmbH,
Spaldingstraße 152
20097 Hamburg
Die Gesellschaft ist durch Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens über ihr Vermögen aufgelöst (Amtsgericht Hamburg, 67c IN 153/03).

Übrigens war dieselbe Dänin bis 9. September 2003 auch bei der *Euro Line (Deutschland) GmbH* Geschäftsführerin gewesen, ebenso wie bis 1999 bei der *Euro Telekom (Deutschland) GmbH*. 

Außerdem ist er noch Inhaber der Domain bag-camera.com:

Domain Name: bag-camera.com
Registrant Name: Matthias *
Registrant Organization: Euro Line Deutschland GmbH
Registrant Address: Spaldingstrasse152
Registrant Email: *@*

Bag-Camera ist ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt der Firmen:
Euro Line Deutschland GmbH und Erotikschmiede

Ansprechpartner: 
Herr *
( ... ) 
Nordkanalstr. 49 b
20097 Hamburg
http://www.eurolinegmbh.de/free/impressum.html

Interessanterweise ist er auch Kommanditist und Geschäftsführer
bei der
*M&D Marketing und Vertriebs KG*
Verwaltung: Kiefernweg 28a, 
25451 Quickborn, Deutschland

die folgende Domains betreibt:

http://www.mdmarketing.de/
http://www.junkers-uhren.de/
http://www.spezialversand.de/
Sportuhren, Fliegeruhren, Funkuhren und Trenduhren führender Hersteller 

gal


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Januar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> "Also, mir gefällt das. Ich surfe da mal vorbei - ich laufe nämlich mit unterdrückter Telefonnummer im Netz herum. Sollen die mich mal finden ..."
> 
> Was tut ihr denn gegen solche netten Zeitgenossen? Umsonst leisten (dann lieber nicht zugeben) oder wie?



Lieber HAS-LN-HH-Matthias,

wenn wirklich auf den Mailaddys nur Schrott ankommt - wie wär's mit einer Beschäftigungstherapie öffentlicher Anfragen?! Meine oben klingt zwar sarkastisch, ist aber Ernst gemeint: Kann ich bei euch als CLIP-Unterdrückter umsonst surfen?

Bitte nimm hierzu mal Stellung.


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich bei euch als CLIP-Unterdrückter umsonst surfen?
> Bitte nimm hierzu mal Stellung.



Und noch eine  Zusatzfrage: Was macht ihr mit denen, die überhaupt nicht im Telefonverzeichnis
 stehen  :unbekannt:  :gruebel: 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Januar 2004)

*H.A.S. und die Mallorca-Connection*

ich habe gerade mal, aufgrund des fehlenden Impressums eine Routinekontrolle der Whois-Daten für *pzdinfo.com* gemacht und bin fast aus allen Wolken gefallen.
Als Inhaber ist eingetragen ein Herr U.. S.... für Sun Telecom in der  allseits bekannten Nordkanalstr. 49b in Hamburg.
Die angegebene Mailadresse führt allerdings 
*<Tusch!>* zu:

*suntelecom.es
Calle del Ter, 27 
Pol. Son Fuster, C.P. 07009 
Palma de Mallorca, España. 
*

Leute, das stinkt mal wieder 10 Meilen gegen den Wind!

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

* Konkreter Hinweis
Das o. a. ist gar nicht im HRB 86731 eingetragen.
Nach Rücksprache mit dem dem Amtsgericht in HH handelt es sich bei der Eintragungsnummer um eine Autoglas Firma, weiterhin ist der Geschäftsführer " *** " nicht genannt!

Ich halte mich jetzt völlig aus der Sache heraus, und werde Anzeige an Unbekannt wegen Computerbetrug stellen

MfG
Nordbaerchen

______
Name gelöscht; siehe NUB
SprMa
-Mod-*


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				Nordbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Konkreter Hinweis
> Das o. a. ist gar nicht im HRB 86731 eingetragen.
> ...



Wie kommst du auf die Handelsregisternummer?
Ist die auf der "Rechnung" vermerkt? Die Seite von H.A.S. enthält ja leider keine Pflichtangaben.

Kannst du mal einen anonymisierten Scan der Rechnung hochladen (Deinen Name/Anschrift, Name von Sachbearbeitern und Username/Passwort geschwärzt)?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

*Hilfe von der Verbraucherzentrale*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid und Glück Auf allen Betroffenen.
Die besagte H.A.S steht schon im Visier der Verbraucherzentrale.
Diese rät nicht zu bezahlen und postalisch mit einer Frist von 14 Tagen den Beweis einer
 Vertragsübereinkunft zu erbringen. Des weiteren soll man eine Anzeige bei der örtlichen
 Polizeidienststelle wegen Betrugs stellen. Nähere Auskünfte und 
Musterbriefe erhaltet Ihr bei Eurer Verbraucherzentrale.



PS: im Gedenken jener, die sich vor Ihren Lebenspartnern rechtfertigen müssen!!

ein Betroffener


----------



## cicojaka (21 Januar 2004)

@galdikas 
@stalker
@staatsanwaltschaft münchen (?)

Aha. Da Ihr offenbar sehr eifrig beim Suchen seid, stelle ich hier mal folgende Preisfrage: "Was hat eigentlich Palma de Mallorca mit Pulheim zu tun???".

Die konkreter formulierte Frage gibt über PN 

Und wer löst noch gerne chaostheoretische Puzzles??? Dem empfehle ich folgendes:

www.erotikneuheiten.com/pierre/teilnehmer.php?sprache=de

Kryptische Grüße
KammPoint alias Max Haartscore


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2004)

> Und wer löst noch gerne chaostheoretische Puzzles??? Dem empfehle ich folgendes:
> 
> www.erotikneuheiten.com/pierre/teilnehmer.php?sprache=de



Ui ja, so viele Freunde auf einem Fleck...


----------



## whyso (21 Januar 2004)

*Nicht registriert Dialer; § 43b, Abs.5 Telekommunikationsg.*

Sehr geehrter Herr Geschäftsführer,

es geht hier rein überhaupt nicht um irgendwelche AGB´s usw. 

Die geforderten Verbindungsentgelte wurden alleine von einem so genannten Dialer verursacht, der zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl entgegen den Bestimmungen § 43b, Abs. 5 Telekommunikationsgesetz nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) registriert war. 

Nicht registrierte oder die Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllende Dialer dürfen nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde seit dem 15. August 2003 nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Zugleich besteht bei nicht registrierten Dialern nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde kein Zahlungsanspruch des Anbieters.




Auszug aus der gesezgebenden Rechtssprechung:



Der Dialer wird im Internet eingesetzt, obwohl er nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert ist. 	Verstoß gegen § 43b Abs. 5 Telekommunikationsgesetz (seit 15.08.03)





Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Und wer löst noch gerne chaostheoretische Puzzles??? Dem empfehle ich folgendes:
> >
> > www.erotikneuheiten.com/pierre/teilnehmer.php?sprache=de
> 
> ...



Jawollja, von klitzeklein bis riesengroß, von "längst vergessen" bis "top aktuell", von "nicht ganz regtp-konform" bis "***" (Selbstzensur)... und eben - für mich immer besonders spannend - von Pulheim bis Las Palmas...


----------



## whyso (21 Januar 2004)

*Nicht registriert Dialer; § 43b, Abs.5 Telekommunikationsg.*

Sehr geehrter Geschäftsführer,

es geht hier rein überhaupt nicht um irgendwelche AG´s usw. 

Die geforderten Verbindungsentgelte wurden alleine von einem so genannten Dialer verursacht, der zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl entgegen den Bestimmungen § 43b, Abs. 5 Telekommunikationsgesetz nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) registriert war. 

Nicht registrierte oder die Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllende Dialer dürfen nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde seit dem 15. August 2003 nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Zugleich besteht bei nicht registrierten Dialern nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde kein Zahlungsanspruch des Anbieters.




Auszug aus der gesezgebenden Rechtssprechung:



Der Dialer wird im Internet eingesetzt, obwohl er nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert ist. 	Verstoß gegen § 43b Abs. 5 Telekommunikationsgesetz (seit 15.08.03)





Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Also, mir gefällt das. Ich surfe da mal vorbei - ich laufe nämlich mit unterdrückter Telefonnummer im Netz herum. Sollen die mich mal finden ...


Mein lieber Katzenhai, jetzt biste aber ganz schön unvorsichtig! Bekannterweise werden die Daten des A-Teilnehmers, trotz unterdrückter Nummer, dennoch von der DTAG an die beteiligten Telefonunternehmen (zu Abrechnungszwecken) preisgegeben. Worin das Gipfelt, kannste Dir ausmalen.

Hierbei warne ich insbesondere davor, die auf den Rechnungen angegebene URL zu verwenden. Nach ersten Meldungen aus Insiderkreisen ist das mit den Anrufen der A-Teilnehmer und dem Erfragen der Adresse Makulatur - offensichtlich werden die vollständigen Daten der A-Teilnehmer (Rufnummer und Adresse) automatisiert, direkt an den Anbieter weiter geleitet.

Aber eine gute Nachricht gibt es dennoch - wer sich z. B. über einen Anschluss einer Firmentelefonanlage einwählt, kann damit rechnen, dass keine Rechnung an ihn versendet wird. Offensichtlich hat man bei der HAS erkannt, dass die Rechnung persönlich an den "Vertragspartner" ergehen muss und deshalb vernachlässigt man daher derartige A-Teilnehmer-Nummern, nicht unmittelbar zu zu ordnen sind.

Und nun zu Dir Matthias!


			
				has schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Unternehmen erstellt für diverse namhafte Erotikanbieter Abrechnungssysteme. Diese sind fair und transparent.


Wenn Du tatsächlich der bist, den Du vorgibst zu sein, dann habe wir bereits miteinander telefoniert. Bei der fairen und trasprarenten Abwicklung der Rechnungen hast Du am Telefon behauptet, dass überhaupt kein Dialer vorhanden ist. Auf Vorhalt, dass es tatsächlich einen Crosskirk-Dialer gab, hattest Du kleinbei gegeben und erklärt, dass das Tool lediglich zum Nachweis der bestätigten Button gedient hatte.

Nun - das Tool als solches ist illegal, da die Festnetzrufnummern hierfür nicht verwendet werden dürfen. Wie erklärst Du die Rechtmäßigkeit des Vertragsabschlusses, wenn zur Überwachung des Gleichen ein illegales Tool eingesetzt wird? Und wie schließt die HAS aus, dass neben der besuchten Website nicht der Dialer zur Gewinnoptimierung "alleine" unterwegs war? Gibt es zur besuchten Website weitere Protokollierungen des Vertragsabschlusses, z. B. eine IP des Users?

Außerdem wie verhät es sich, wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Telefonanschluss die Festnetznummer des Dialers anwähle? Um Eure Reaktion zu testen, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen von verschiedenen Anschlüssen mal anrufen - ist Euer System bei *Colt* so intelligent und unterscheidet Datenanrufe von einer simplen Sprachanwahl?


----------



## whyso (21 Januar 2004)

*Nicht registriert Dialer; § 43b, Abs.5 Telekommunikationsg.*

hi anna, genau das ist der springende Punkt.

Hier ein auszug aus meinem Schreiben an den herr Geschäftsführer:
Sehr geehrter Geschäftsführer,

es geht hier rein überhaupt nicht um irgendwelche AG´s usw. 

Die geforderten Verbindungsentgelte wurden alleine von einem so genannten Dialer verursacht, der zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl entgegen den Bestimmungen § 43b, Abs. 5 Telekommunikationsgesetz nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) registriert war. 

Nicht registrierte oder die Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllende Dialer dürfen nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde seit dem 15. August 2003 nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Zugleich besteht bei nicht registrierten Dialern nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde kein Zahlungsanspruch des Anbieters.

Auszug aus der gesezgebenden Rechtssprechung:

Der Dialer wird im Internet eingesetzt, obwohl er nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert ist. 	Verstoß gegen § 43b Abs. 5 Telekommunikationsgesetz (seit 15.08.03)

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen

was sagst du dazu Anna?????


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

whyso schrieb:
			
		

> was sagst du dazu Anna?????


Weiter so, macht mal Dampf gen Hamurg!

Bin leider derzeit im befreundeten Ausland und kann den Beiträgen nur gelegentlich folgen!

Bedenkenswert sehe ich auch die einzelnen Verbindungen über den Crosskirk-Dialer zu der Festnetznummer - Kleinvieh macht bei *Colt* und *DTAG* auch ein bisschen Mist!


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2004)

> Bin leider derzeit im befreundeten Ausland



Auf Mallorca? Wenn ja, richt' Grüße aus


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

@ Sascha, nein  - hab´s nur in das Salzburger Land geschafft, hier aber viele Gleichgesinnte getroffen.


----------



## BenTigger (22 Januar 2004)

Tja Herr X von HAS

Also doch nur heisse Luft von ihnen... 

Sie sind tatsächlich offen für Fragen. Ins linke Ohr rein und rechts wieder raus. 
Offen auf Durchzug geschaltet?? 
Oder warum liest man nun nichts mehr von ihnen??


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Januar 2004)

... ist doch klar. Nebelkerze werfen und mal sehen, wer so blind aus dem Nebel getappst kommt. Vielleicht hilft's ja.
Kommen dann aber veritable Kämpen aus dem Nebel und lächeln selbstbewusst: "Volle Deckung!"

Die hamburger, die ich bislang kennen gelernt habe, waren da fitter und standhafter ...


----------



## galdikas (22 Januar 2004)

*Re: H.A.S. und die Mallorca-Connection*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Whois-Daten für *pzdinfo.com* ... bin fast aus allen Wolken gefallen.
> Als Inhaber ist eingetragen ein Herr U.. S.... für Sun Telecom in der  allseits bekannten Nordkanalstr. 49b in Hamburg.
> Die angegebene Mailadresse führt allerdings
> *<Tusch!>* zu:
> ...



Mit Wind und Wolken liegst Du nicht schlecht ... unter dieser Adresse
sind u.a. zu Hause:

LTE International Airways 
Departamento de Tripulantes de Cabina de Pasajeros 
C/ Ter, 27 - 1er piso - 07009 Palma de Mallorca 
Tel.: 971475700 / 
http://www.lte.es/

LTU
www.ltu.com
Ter, 27
Palma de Mallorca
Tlf: 971 47 57 00

Viajes Cosmelli - Seniorenreisen
Calle de Ter, 27-3°, Poligono Son Fuster
07009 Palma de Mallorca
( DRK - Stuttgart )

In diesem Reisebüro residiert auch der Honorarkonsul von Belize in Mallorca:

MALLORCA
Consulate of Belize
C/Del Ter 27-3
Poligono Son Fuster
07009 - Palma de Mallorca, Spain  
Mailing address: P. O. Box 5200
Palma de Mallorca 07080, Spain 
Honorary Consul
Mr. J*

Außerdem das Hauptbüro der Hotelkette Prinsotel:

Oficina central: 
C/ del ter, 27 1º B 
Polígono Son Fuster . 
07009 Palma de Mallorca 
Tel. (0034) 971 * 
Fax. (0034) 971 *
http://www.prinsotel.es/

Und noch ein Reisebüro, laut Mitgliedsliste des Reisbüro-Verbands der Balearen:
M.T.S. INCOMING 
Del Ter, 27 1º. 
PALMA DE MALLORCA 07009 
971 * 
971 *

In der Calle del Ter 27 dürfte eher die *Sun Infomedia S.L*., Palma Nova zu Hause sein;
für die *Sun Telecom *wird von   Neurona.com als Adresse 

Sun Telecom, Reina Esclaramunda 9, Palma de Mallorca

angegeben.

Die *Sun Infomedia S.L. *bewirbt Domains wie chupa-me.com der 

*COMET MEDIA LIMITED *
CAUSEWAY HOUSE
1 DANE STREET
BISHOPS STORTFORD
HERTFORDSHIRE CM23 3BT

(zufälligerweise ist auch in England unter derselben Adresse ein (eigenartiges) Luftfahrtunternehmen gemeldet:

T.A.S. TOP-A-SERVICES LTD. Flugzeugverkauf & Vermittlung 

Reg. Hauptsitz: Causeway House
BISHOPS STORTFORD/ North-London
Herts CH23 3BT, ENGLAND   )

gal


----------



## sascha (22 Januar 2004)

Ich wusste schon immer, dass das Überflieger in der Branche sind     Gut recherchiert, galdikas  :respekt:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

*H.A.S.*

zu dem Thema:

habe gerade eine Rechnung von denen bekommen - die Anschrift auf der Rechnung ist nicht richtig geschrieben. Vor ein paar Tagen hat jemand meine Frau angerufen und unter dem Vorwand " die Anschrift auf einer 2xCD-großen Sendung ist verwischt" unsere Anschrift erfragt.

Ich werde selbstverständlich die Rechnung nicht begleichen, da ich keinen Auftrag für die Leistung gegeben habe - auch nicht durch anklicken eines Fensters im Internet!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

*Hab heute Post von dieser HAS bekommen*

Hallo Anna.

Ich habe heute Post von dieser dubiosen H.A.S bekommen und bin darauf im Internet auf keine Resonanz gestossen.

Erst hier bei euch habe ich dann weitere Infos dazu bekommen.

Habe auch jetzt erst bemerkt, das ich einen Dialer drauf hatte.

Meine Fragen dazu sind folgende:

1.
Richtet dieser Dialer mehr Schaden an, als bei euch die angegebenen 69,95 Euro?

2.
Ich habe mich bei D-Info, sowie bei der Telefonauskunft schlau gemacht...
da gibts nur ein Tonband von einem gewissen Dr. G.
Ist das eine Briefkastenfirma?

3.
Bei der genannten Adresse tauchen verschiedene Firmen auf.

Mir kommt das etwas spanisch vor, wenn gut 6 bis 10 Firmen auf die selbe Adresse laufen.
Was meint ihr dazu?

4.
Ich beabsichtige eine Strafanzeige gegen den Betreiber des Dialers bzw. gegen die HAS zu erwirken. Bringt das etwas?

Danke für eure Antworten!

Gruß aus dem Saarland

Markus


----------



## Jotoho74 (22 Januar 2004)

Hab ebenfalls nette Post bekommen, allerdings gleich doppelt. Kann nur jedem empfehlen was schon gesagt wurde, Widerspruch einlegen auf jeden Fall, lasst euch dabei nicht von nem Hans Sonstwem sagen es sei alles mit Rechten Dingen zugegangen. Der möchte nur verunsichern.

Ist jemand evtl. behilflich beim Auffinden von diesem blöden Dialer? Bin da nich so bewandert, hab zumindest bis nu nix gefunden. Hilfe wäre nett.

Gruß
Jölle


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hab heute Post von dieser HAS bekommen*



			
				MarkusSB schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Richtet dieser Dialer mehr Schaden an, als bei euch die angegebenen 69,95 Euro?
> 
> 2., 3.,
> 
> 4. Ich beabsichtige eine Strafanzeige gegen den Betreiber des Dialers bzw. gegen die HAS zu erwirken. Bringt das etwas?


Zu 1.) das weiß ich nicht - könnte gut sein, dass wenn Du ihn wieder benutzt, erneut das Zählwerk bei Colt anspringt und eine neue Rechnung kommt. Möglich ist auch, dass in dem spanischen Tool eine zeitliche Komponente eingearbeitet ist, die nach einem Monat wieder aktiv wird und nach einer Abo-Verlängerung verlangt. Da ist nix gewiss, möglich ist alles, spekulativ aber auch!
Zu 2. und 3. ist eher nichts zu sagen - der spanische Dialerhersteller tut hier nur wenig zur Sache - das ist so, als würde man einen Waffenhersteller für eine Tat mit seinem Produkt verfolgen wollen. Und wieviele Firmen ihren Briefkasten an irgendeine Hauswand nageln lässt zwar Raum für Spekulationen, ist aber ebenfalls nicht sonderlich von Bedeutung.
Zu 4.) Persönlich rate ich Dir, Deine örtliche Polizei/StA im Saarland aus dem Spiel zu lassen. Schreibe direkt an die StA Hamburg, denn die scheinen zuständig zu sein. Sende neben der Rechnung dabei möglichst viel Material mit (z. B. den Dialer auf Diskette und Screenshots von den Temporary Internet Files).


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

Jotoho74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jemand evtl. behilflich beim Auffinden von diesem blöden Dialer? Bin da nich so bewandert, hab zumindest bis nu nix gefunden.


Nimm Deinen Windows-Explorer und verwende die Suchoption. Gehe dabei in die Tiefe mit "weitere Optionen" und suche Dateien nach dem Datum, das auf Deiner Rechnung angegeben ist.

Vergleiche mal Deine Rechnungen, ob sie zumindest bei dem Service, für den Du bezahlen sollst, gleich sind - sollte die erste auf ein Monatsabo lauten und die zweite identisch sein, so bestätigt das schon immer mal, das mehrere "Dial in" des Tools zu immer neuen Rechnungen führen. Für Dich hat sich damit der Streitwert schon mal halbiert.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*dialer Has*

Hallo alle zusammen,
habe gerade Post erhalten ihr könnt euch ja denken von wem.
Auf meiner Rechnung steht Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung, bestätigung ihrer Anmeldung für Internetmehrwertdienst.
Hier im Forum stehen so viele Forgehensweisen welche ist denn die beste 
oder besser gesagt die einfachste? Hatte Übrigens schon jemand Erfolg oder melden Die sich dann einfach nicht mehr?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

Bastle Dir selbst eine Antwort aus den Beiträgen - von mir gibts nur eine Empfehlung:

1. Du willst nicht bezahlen - Zivilrecht - einmaliger Widerspruch per Einschreiben/Rückschein und abwarten.
2. Du fühlst Dich betrogen - Strafrecht - Anzeige unter Vorlage von Beweismitteln bei der StA Hamburg. (Nicht vergessen: den s. g. "Strafantrag" zu stellen)  


Beachte - 2. ersetzt nicht 1. und läuft allenfalls parallel!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Unklarheiten beseitigen*

Hallo,

war ja lange nicht mehr hier. 

Also: Mir ist da was total unverständlich. 

In einem mir bekannten Fall ist das so gewesen, dass man auf einer Seite im Internet ganz bewusst, unter Aktivieren der "*Ja, ich bin 18*"-Option, jedoch *ohne die AGBs zu lesen*, den Aktionsbutton gedrückt hat, obwohl man zur Kenntnis genommen hatte, dass es sich um ein "*paschal für 30 Tage geltendes Angebot*" handelt und dass der Preis *69,59 EUR* betragen soll.

In der Folge ist ein Dialer heruntergeladen worden, der offenbar zu einer  069-Rufnummer verbindet. Dazu erhält der Betroffene einen Benutzernamen mit Zugangscode, was eben 30 Tage lang ohne Einschränkungen benutzen kann.

Bis dahin würde ich bei dieser Sachlage nicht von Betrug ausgehen wollen, weil das doch sehr nach einem zivilrechtlich rechtmäßigem Vertrag aussieht, der mir auch nicht nach Wucher oder Sittenwidrigkeit aussieht.
Letztlich kann sich jeder kaufen, was er will, wenn es denn erlaubt ist. Und mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man Sex-Angebote im Internet nicht buchen darf, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen. Letztlich ist das eine Einstellungs- und Geschmackssache, was sich der eine oder andere so antun und wofür er freiwillig sein Geld ausgeben möchte.

Bekanntermaßen gibt es ja auch andere pauschale Angebote, die am Stück abgesurft werden müssen. Unterbricht man dort die Verbindung, verfällt das Restguthaben. So etwas würde ich dann schon eher als Betrug ansehen wollen.

Anders sieht das aus, wenn der Betroffene gar nicht weiß, wie er zu dem Vertrag gekommen ist, wobei man sicher nicht verkennen darf, dass es auch auf Verbrauscherseite "schwarze Schafe" gibt, die nunmehr, nachdem die Verbraucherzentralen aktiv geworden sind, wieder einmal auf so einen Zug aufspringen wollen, weil sie meinen, dann die selbst und ganz bewusst verursachten Kosten nicht bezahlen zu brauchen.

Es wäre deshalb auch mal interessant, zu erfahren, wie oft denn Einwahlen von "diesen" Personen über die 069er Nummer erfolgt sind.

Es ist mir auch nicht klar bisher, was die Anwahlen zu dieser 069-Rufnummer eigentlich kosten. Sollten sie gebührenpflichtig sein, dann würde ich zumindest darin einen Betrug sehen wollen, da das Anbebot ja offenbar zusichert, dass keine weiteren Kosten enstehen.

Speziell würde dies auf Flatrate-Kunden mit DSL zutreffen.

Offenbar werden ja Internetseiten angesurft in der Folge, was für jeden, der einen solchen Vertrag geschlossen hat, keine Hürde sien dürfte, wenn er seinen normalen Internetzugang benutzt, da die Seiten ja nur über die Benutzerkennung und Kennwort zugänglich sind.

Wofür also überhaupt diese Rufnummer? Ist sie doch kostenlos? Bei der Privatkundenberatung der Telekom, 0800-330-1000, hat man mir erklärt, dass es sich um eine normale Deutschland-Verbindung handelt, also kostenpflichtig in der Höhe, je nachdem, von wo man anruft.

Wer kann dazu mal was eigerner Erfahrung mitteilen?
Erscheinen diese Einwahlen auf dem EVN überhaupt und wenn ja, in welchem Tarif?

Dass es sich im vorliegenden Fall um einen Dialer handelt, ist doch erst einmal überhaupt nicht verwerflich für mein Verständnis, weil ja nun einmal jedes Programm, das eine Verbindung herstellen kann, ein Dialer ist.
Und in diesem Sinne glaube ich auch nicht, dass so etwas über die RegTP genehmigt sein muss, weil sich dann die Frage stellen würde, was mit den DFÜ-Verbindungen ist, die sich jeder selbst, zu jeder x-beliebigen Rufnummer, erstellen kann.
So eine DFÜ wird letztlich auch zum Dialer. 
Und müssten die dann nicht auch bei der RegTP zur Genehmigung eingereicht werden? 
Nee, nee, ich glaube, so einfach kann und darf man das nicht abtun. 

Für mein Verständnis sind nur Dialer genehmigungspflichtig, über die das Angebot erst kostenpflichtig wird. Da gelten dann die Bestimungen mit der Höchstgebühr/Minute und Zwangstrennung nach einer Stunde usw..

Wozu soll so etwas im vorliegenden Fall denn gut sein? Der Vertrag besteht doch schon vorher pauschal, bevor die erste Nutzung überhaupt stattfinden kann und da er pauschal ist, kann man die Höchstpreisregelung und die Zwangstrennung ja nicht anwenden, die für Dialergenehmigungen eine wesentliche Rolle spielen.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Unklarheiten beseitigen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Speziell würde dies auf Flatrate-Kunden mit DSL zutreffen.



 seit wann kann ein DSL-Anschluß sich einwählen? einloggen ja , einwählen nein, daher gibt es
 auch keine DSL-pur User, die von irgendeinem dieser dubiosen "Geschäfte" betroffen sind.

Über die IP hat es noch kein Abzocker geschafft, unberechtigte Rechnungen direkt nach Hause zu schicken.


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Unklarheiten beseitigen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> war ja lange nicht mehr hier.



So ein Mift. 
Ich wollte nicht als Gast posten. So etwas habe ich nicht nötig. Ich stehe natürlich mit meinem Namen für mein Produkt, oder wie das heißt? 

Hatte den Beitrag über die Suchen-Funktion gesucht. Ich war dabei auch angemeldet im Forum. Wie kommt das denn, dass man plötzlich nicht angemeldet ist, wenn die Suchen-Funktion was findet?

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Unklarheiten beseitigen*



			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt das denn, dass man plötzlich nicht angemeldet ist, wenn die Suchen-Funktion was findet?


Garnicht.
Aber wenn Du den Haken bei "Automatisch anmelden" nicht setzst, dann fliegst Du nach zehn Minuten raus.


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Unklarheiten beseitigen*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hast Du ganz einfach "flasch" verstanden. Ich meinte nicht den Vertragsabschluss, sondern die späteren Einwahlen über die 069-Rufnummer. Die hat nähmlich mit dem Vertrag eigentlich gar nichts zu tun.

Man bucht einen Pauschalzugang auf einer Seite. Erfahrungsgemäß steht dann da die Zugangsart und in der Folge dann, wie man den Vertrag abschließen kann. Ob das hier und vor allem, auf allen betroffenen Seiten, wo man den Vertrag schließen kann, auch so ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Danach bekommt man jedenfalls einen Benutzernamen und ein Kennwort.

Und wofür brauche ich jetzt noch eine Rufnummer? Kostet doch angeblich nix mehr zusätzlich.

Also reicht doch mein DSL-Zugang völlig aus, um die Seite zu erreichen, wo ich Benutzername und Kennwort eingeben kann, oder?

Dann prüfen die dort, ob ich noch im 30-Tage-Limit bin und öffnen die Seite oder auch nicht.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Unklarheiten beseitigen*



			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Danach bekommt man jedenfalls einen Benutzernamen und ein Kennwort.
> 
> Und wofür brauche ich jetzt noch eine Rufnummer? Kostet doch angeblich nix mehr zusätzlich.
> 
> Also reicht doch mein DSL-Zugang völlig aus, um die Seite zu erreichen, wo ich Benutzername und Kennwort eingeben kann, oder?



Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, das du nicht mal im Ansatz begriffen hast, wie ein DSL-Zugang 
funktioniert, wenn das so einfach wäre, hätten die Schlauberger längst den Trick eingesetzt.
meld dich mal bei den einschlägigen Foren (Jagin z.B) die werden dir die Füsse küssen für diesen
 "revolutionären" Denk-Ansatz 
unk: 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

@Wolfgang

...was Du schreibst kling sehr nach Schadenbegrenzung - ein Schelm, der meint, dass Du womöglich gar der Anwalt von Matthias seiest.

Die 069er Nummer wird bei den Betroffenen mit Sicherheit auf der Telefonrechnung stehen und im EVN zu finden sein.
Die HAS versucht zu erklären, dass der Vertrag bereits über die Website mit diversen Mausklicks zu stande kam und lediglich mit der Einwahl des spanischen "SUN"-Dialers (Crosskirk) belegt werden sollte.
Du schreibst was von DSL-Nutzern - die Quittierung des Dialers würde da ja nur bei den wenigsten fruchten, so lange keine andere Verbindung zum Internet besteht, außer der DSL-Leitung. Demzufolge ist dieses Argument in meinen Augen Humbuck. Immerhin könnten dann alle DSL-Nutzer ohne üblicher Telefonleitung am PC auf Teufel komm raus surfen.

Außerdem beruft sich Matthias darauf, dass ausschließlich eine Website angesurft wurde, die dann auch auf der Rechnung steht. Komisch dabei nur, dass bislang all diejenigen, die mit der Rechnung nichts anzufangen wussten, ihrer Meinung nach niemals auf derartigen Seiten gewesen sind. Wer ist denn nach heutiger Rechtslage in der Beweispflicht? Und soll als Beweis der angesurften Website einschließlich dem Betätigen einiger Button etwa der illegale Dialer genutzt haben?

Wie fischchen immer meinte: *tstststst*!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Wolfgang
> ...was Du schreibst kling sehr nach Schadenbegrenzung - ein Schelm, der meint, dass Du womöglich gar der Anwalt von Matthias seiest.



  :thumb:


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Wolfgang
> ...was Du schreibst kling sehr nach Schadenbegrenzung - ein Schelm, der meint, dass Du womöglich gar der Anwalt von Matthias seiest.


Das ist doch wirklich amüsant, oder auch nicht, in welche Ecke man gestellt wird, wenn man nicht mit den Wölfen heult. 

Was soll diese Humbuck-Bewertung? Verstehst Du so etwas unter Diskussion? Ich möchte hier etwas hinterfragen und werde auf eine solche Art abgestempelt?

Seht Euch doch mal Seiten an, auf denen Pauschalangebote gemacht werden, wo man explizit über Button wählen muss, ob man analog, über ISDN oder mit DSL online ist. Das muss doch einen Grund haben, oder?

Ich hatte in meiner letzten Antwort einfach nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es sicher möglich ist, dass auch Nutzer, die mit DSL eingeloggt sind, solche Verträge schließen können (müssen). Oder soll ich ernsthaft glauben, dass ich so ein Angebote nicht nutzen könnte, nur weil ich DSL benutze? Vielelicht sollte das mal jemand ausprobieren, der Lust drauf hat. Mir ist mein Geld zu schade dafür.

Ihr könnt aber gern mal eine Internetseite posten, wo man sich so etwas mal anschauen kann, weil die Betroffene aus meinem Beispiel das nicht merh genau wusste, auf welcehr Seite sie den Vertrag geschlossen hat und die Seite h..p://www.4netmedia.com, die auf der Rechnung stand, will offenbar selbst schon einen Kennwort-Login sehen.

*Zu der Nutzung des Vertrages über DSL:*
Das ist doch auf allen mit Zugangskennwort geschützten Internetseiten so, dass in einer Datenbank gegengeprüft wird, ob man berechtigt ist, die Seite zu betreten.

*Was hat das bitte dem Grunde nach mit DSL oder ISDN oder Analogzugang zu tun*,
unter Beachtung des Umstandes, dass der Anbieter sein Geld für die Nutzung doch über die Rechnung bereits hat oder genau weiß, von wem er es bekommt.

Hat das denn schon mal jemand hinterfragt bei der HAS, warum diese Einwahl über die 069er Rufnummern notwendig ist? Vielleicht äußert sich ja mal der ominöse Matthias zu diesem Punkt.
Ich würde das ganz einfach mal definitiv wissen wollen.

*Übrigens:* Mein Anfangsbeispiel war voll aus dem Leben gegriffen, ganz aktuell heutige Feststellung.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :respekt: Bejubelt Euch und klatscht Euch brav gegenseitig Beifall.

Ihr wollt nicht wirklich helfen, oder? Es gefällt Euch einfach, über jeden und alles herzufallen und wirklich ernstgemeinte Fragen einfach so abzuwerten, wie es Euch passt, anstatt mal richtig zu lesen, was hinterfragt wird, oder?

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder soll ich ernsthaft glauben, dass ich so ein Angebote nicht nutzen könnte, nur weil ich DSL benutze?



Ja



			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> *Zu der Nutzung des Vertrages über DSL:*
> Das ist doch auf
> allen mit Zugangskennwort geschützten Internetseiten so, dass in einer Datenbank gegengeprüft wird,
> ob man berechtigt ist, die Seite zu betreten.



aber nur wenn dem Betreiber die vollständige Adresse vom User freiwillig mitgeteilt wurde.
Über die IP ist eine Zuordnung nicht möglich. Jedenfalls nicht unter der bestehenden Gesetzgebung

Weitere Diskussionen  sind wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi

Du machst da einen Denkfehler:

Du gehst von einem ganz normalen, seriösen Geschäftsvorgang aus. In diesem Falle sollte es kein Prob sein, das man auch über DSL ein Angebot nutzen kann (wie Du schon schriebst, Datenbank o.ä.).

Hier im Forum gehts aber nur um eine Form der Abzocke, die man nur mit abgeschaltetem Verstand in die Nähe von Seriösität bekommt.
Und da macht ein Zugang über DSL nur wenig Sinn, weil das "Angebot" auf Unwissendheit aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt nicht wirklich helfen, oder? Es gefällt Euch einfach, über jeden und alles herzufallen und wirklich ernstgemeinte Fragen einfach so abzuwerten, wie es Euch passt, anstatt mal richtig zu lesen, was hinterfragt wird, oder?


Wenn Du diesen oder einen anderen Dialer bewußt genutzt hast und damit das runterladen von irgendwelchem Material bewußt bezahlt hast, dann bezahle Deine Rechnung und nutze den Content. Wo liegt das Problem?
Dummerweise geben relativ viele Leute an, sie hätten garnix nutzen wollen. Und das macht mich nachdenklich.
Und weiterhin macht mich nachdenklich, wenn über dubiose Wege Sperren umgangen werden, die von Usern eingerichtet wurden um sich vor Mehrkostdiensten zu schützen.
Drehen wird das mal um: Wenn ich 0900-Nummern sperren lasse, erkläre ich dann nicht ausdrücklich, dass ich keine Mehrkostdienste nutzen will, die irgendwie über die Telefonrechnung oder eine Telefonverbindung abrechnen?


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> BigWoelfi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von wegen ... und rede/schreibe ich denn polnisch? Was ist los hier?

Wozu soll denn eine IP-Zuordnung beim Absurfen des Vertrages notwendig sein? Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen? Versucht doch bitte, das so zu erklären, dass man das verstehen kann.

Wenn ich bereits, wegen des schon "erfolgreich" abgeschlossenen Vertrages, einen Benutzernamen und ein Kennwort habe, dann brauche ich doch keine andere Legitimation mehr.

Auch, wenn man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen ...:

Das muss man doch sicher so ähnlich sehen, wie bei Bankkonten. Wenn ich meine EC-Karte im ElektronikCash-Verfahren benutze, geht doch auch nicht der Verkäufer mit mir zur Bank, um meine Verfügungsberechtigung zu prüfen, sondern vergleicht einfach meine Untrerschrift mit der auf der Karte und fertig.

Habe ich also einen Benutzernamen und eine Kennung, spricht normalerweise doch nichts dagegen, mit DSL eine zugehörige Internetseite aufzusuchen. Dort werden Benutzername und Kennwort über ein Script geprüft und bestätigt oder eben nicht bestätigt, je nachdem, was die Dauer des Vertrages betrifft. Wozu braucht da irgend wer meine Telefonnummer oder meine IP-Adresse oder sonst irgend welchen Shit?

Mit meiner Telefonnummer kann das doch eh nichts zu tun haben. Ich denke mal, dass ich den Dialer genau so gut auf einen Laptop bringen und mich von jedem beliebigen Telefonanschluss einwählen und einloggen könnte. Was ist denn dann mit dem Zugang? Geht der dann nicht mehr, weil ich nicht die Telefonnummer benutze, von der aus ich mich registriert habe? Wenn dem so wäre, wozu bracuhe ich dann eigentlich Benutzernamen und Kennwort noch?

Das ist doch alles widersprüchlich ohne Ende und hat auch keinerlei Logik oder System. Logik oder/und System sind aber auch bei dubiosen Unterfangen dieser Art zwingend notwendig, weil sie sonst ja nicht funktionieren könnten.
Oder glaubt Ihr etwa ernsthaft, das sitzen irgend Welche Menschen an Telefonen, die das dann manuell steuern, wenn sich jemand über die 069er Rufnummern einwählt?

Berichtigt mich mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Aber schreibt bitte nicht immer in der Art, dass ich keine Ahnung habe oder dass das Unfug ist oder wie auch immer. 
Wenn ich mir die Fragen definitiv selbst beantworten könnte, würde ich sie hier bestimmt nicht stellen.



> Weitere Diskussionen  sind wenig sinnvoll.


Ja, aber nur, wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass in einer offenen Diskussion dazu ein Prestigeverlust für das Forum einhergeht. Ansonsten muss man sich doch wohl über so etwas austauschen können. ?)

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du diesen oder einen anderen Dialer bewußt genutzt hast und damit das runterladen von irgendwelchem Material bewußt bezahlt hast, dann bezahle Deine Rechnung und nutze den Content. Wo liegt das Problem?


In Deinem Verständnis beim Lesen meiner bisherigen Beiträge zu dem Thema. 

Ernsthaft:
*Ich* habe keine Sorgen diesbezüglich.
Ich habe damit beruflich zu tun und habe heute mal beispielhaft mitgeteilt, was mir bei einem Betroffenen bekannt geworden ist.
Genau wegen der Schilderung des Ablaufes, so wie ich es mitgeteilt habe, bin ich ja davon ausgegangen, dass im konkreten Fall eben kein Betrug vorliegen dürfte und der Betroffene seine Rechnung auch bezahlen müsste.

Aber da sind eben noch die anderen Fragen, die ich gern geklärt wissen würde, bevor ich eine rechtliche Bewertung in der Sache vornehmen kann. Deutlicher kann ich jetzt aber nicht mehr werden und will ich auch nicht.

Im Übrigen stimmt Deine Meinung ja ansonsten mit meiner überein. 

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## virenscanner (23 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi

Wann und wie erhält der "User" seinen Loginnamen und sein Passwort?


----------



## Schmidie22 (23 Januar 2004)

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass man nur mit klicken des "ich bin 18" Button schon ein Kennwort und Benutzer zur Verfuegung gestellt bekommt. Wenn man vorher seine Kreditkarte oder Adresse hinterlegen muesste, dann wuerden wir diese Diskussion nicht fuehren, da dann jeder selbst weiss, dass eine Rechnung kommt ! Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, d.h. die Hanseatische muss die Adressdaten des Klickers erst noch ausfindig machen. Und genau das geschieht ueber den ominoesen Dialer, der die 069.. anruft, der loggt die ID und die Telefonnummer und der Besitzer der Nummer bekommt die Rechnung, ob er geklickt hat oder nicht.
Wie Anna schon bemerkt hat, kann diese 069... Nummer sicher nicht unterscheiden, ob ein Rechner anruft oder eine normale Telefonleitung, daher kannst du sicher auch mit einer Rechnung rechnen, wenn du von einer ganz normalen Telefonleitung anrufst.
So verstehe ich das, und ich bin technisch nicht wirklich so bewandert....


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Schmidie22 schrieb:
			
		

> So verstehe ich das, .



Du hast es erfaßt , genau so läuft die Kiste   

tf


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst da einen Denkfehler:
> 
> Du gehst von einem ganz normalen, seriösen Geschäftsvorgang aus.


Muss ich auch erst einmal so machen, weil ja der Betroffene auch mit gezinkten Karten spielen kann, oder? Jeder Sachverahlt wird darauf geprüft, wie er sich wirklich zugetragen hat. 


> In diesem Falle sollte es kein Prob sein, das man auch über DSL ein Angebot nutzen kann (wie Du schon schriebst, Datenbank o.ä.).


Darum geht es ja nicht wirklich. Das war ja von mir nur  Umkehrschlusdenken, welches mir auch noch falsch ausgelegt worden ist. Ich suche ja nach einer Erklärung, warum diese Einwahlen über die 069er Rufnummern erfolgen und ob darin nicht sogar der eigentliche Betrug in meinem konkreten Beispiel zu sehen ist.


> Hier im Forum gehts aber nur um eine Form der Abzocke, die man nur mit abgeschaltetem Verstand in die Nähe von Seriösität bekommt.


Das ist von der Motivation her sicher ein völlig falscher Ansatz, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Das hieße ja, dass die beteiligten Firmen so sauber arbeiten könnten, wie sie wollten, Ihr würdet es in die illegale Ecke schieben wollen und zwar mit aller Macht.


> Und da macht ein Zugang über DSL nur wenig Sinn, weil das "Angebot" auf Unwissendheit aufgebaut ist.


Auch falsch für mein Verständnis. Lies bitte meine anderen Beiträge, danke.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Persönliche Zugangsdaten für Internetmehrwertdienst*



			
				h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> so, jetzt ist die H.A.S. auch nicht mehr als Gast aktiv sondern angemeldet.
> 
> ...


[quote[/quote]                                                                                                                                                                                                           Hallo Matthias ich habe ein Bestätigungsklick ausgeführt dabei hab ich kein interesse und eine 0190 sperre schon über 1 Jahr aktiviert. Kann ich von dieser Rechnung zurück treten?
 Rechnungs-nr.RIT0044280
 Kunden-nr.KIT0031714
den23.01.04


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast es erfaßt , genau so läuft die Kiste


Entschuldige mal bitte. Dann hättest Du das auch so mitteilen können, anstatt zu schreiben, dass die Diskussion keinen Sinn macht oder so ähnlich.
Die Antwort habe ich in mehreren Beiträgen ja eigentlich angefragt gehabt, ohne dass jemand die Frage auch wirklich konkret beantwort hat, noch dazu, wo ich auch mehrfach mitgeteilt habe, dass nicht ich der Betroffene bin und die Seite auch nicht kenne, wo das passiert ist.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## BigWoelfi (23 Januar 2004)

Schmidie22 schrieb:
			
		

> [Erläuterungen]



Danke, Schmiedie22 

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## virenscanner (23 Januar 2004)

> Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass man nur mit klicken des "ich bin 18" Button schon ein Kennwort und Benutzer zur Verfuegung gestellt bekommt.


Muss ich das nun so interpretieren, dass man durch den Dialerstart  auf eine Seite gelangt, wo einem Benutzername/Passwort angezeigt werden?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

@Virenscanner
Nach Auswertung des auf der Rechnung angegebenen Links schon - die Auswertung hat mir schon zwei volle Monate beschert mit Benutzernamen und Kennwort, sogar in Druckversion. Bis dahin wurde mir tatsächlich angezeigt, was wieviel und wofür bezahlt werden muss und ich konnte während einiger Mausklicks sogar entscheiden, ob ich den "Vertrag" eingehen möchte oder nicht.

Aber, Wölfchen aufgehorcht: wo liegt der Nachweis dafür, dass der User tatsächlich auf dieser in der Rechnung angegeben Seite gewesen ist?

Und nochwas - Wolfi, Du kannst pikiert sein, wie Du magst. Welche Stellung Dir durch entsprechende Interprätation Deines Beitrages zu Teil wurde lag ursprünglich an Deinen Tastaturbewegungen. Es ist alles Ansichtssache und Du hast hier selbst die in meinen Augen ungünstigere Position gewählt.
Selbst bin ich übrigens kein genereller Gegner von Dialern - so lange sie ordnungsgemäß eingesetzt werden und gem. den Vorgaben der RegTP funktionieren. Da ich mich jedoch von berufswegen mit "allen" Abrechnungssystemen im Internet ausseinander zu setzen habe, fiel mir die Fehlerhaftigkeit dieser Geschäftsidee doch besonders schnell auf.


----------



## Schmidie22 (23 Januar 2004)

genau.

Das z.B. findet sich auf der Seite die Matthias angegeben hat:

Beschreibung wie man zu den Zugangsdaten gelangt, diese sichert und verwendet, und sich mit dem Erwachsenen Portal verbindet. 

Sie surfen in Internet auf verschiedenen Portalseiten. Auf diesen Seiten werden Werbebanner eingeblendet.
Nach dem "klick" auf eine solche Werbeeinblendung gelangen sie auf eine neue Website. Auf dieser wird der Service für diesen Zugang angeboten. Nach einem weiteren "klick" auf einen Zugangs Button erhalten sie ein Fenster, welches sie fragt, ob sie mit den Bedingungen für diesen Service einverstanden und über 18 Jahre alt sind. Bestätigen sie dies mit "Ja" wird Ihre aktuelle Internet-Verbindung getrennt und eine Verbindung zu einem Datenbankserver hergestellt, von dem Sie dann Ihre Persönlichen Zugangs Daten erhalten. Diese Verbindung wir dann automatisch wieder getrennt und sie können mit ihrer Standard Internet-Verbindung weiter surfen.
Der Datenbankserver speichert nun Ihre Rufnummer und die Zeit Ihres Erstzugangs. Die Rufnummer wird an ein Callcenter weitergeleitet welches die Anschrift für die Rechnung ermittelt. Nach erfolgreicher Ermittlung werden die Daten zum Rechnungsdruck freigegeben. 
Ihre Persönlichen Zugangs Daten sollten sie sich gut notieren oder "ausdrucken", um sie jederzeit wieder verwenden zu können. 
Sie erhalten diese auch mit ihrer Rechnung.
Sie haben eine Gültigkeit von 30 Tagen. Es gibt keine Tages Einschränkung, sie können sich also zu jeder Tageszeit und solange sie wollen, mit dem Erwachsenen-Portal verbinden. 

Wenn man diesen Service richtig beabsichtigt zu nutzen dann sind 70 Euro fruer 30 Tage gar nicht mal so teuer ... 

Ich bin nur familliaer betroffem, d.h. ich habe die Buttons nicht selber gedrueckt, dann wuesste ich wenigstens genau was da gestanden hat und was nicht. Derjenige der gedrueckt hat, war sich naemlich zu keiner Zeit bewusst, welche Kosten entstehen. Nach dem "Ich bin 18" Button geht naemlich alles von alleine, der Dialer installiert sich und ab dafuer. Keine erneute Bestaetigung notwendig, da haette wohl nur noch geholfen den Stecker zu ziehen.
Was ich ja auch total unverschaemt finde, wenn man dann diese Seite aufruft, die in der Rechnung erscheint, und ohne Benutzer und PW abbricht, auch dann will sich der Dialer installieren.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

@all

Seit Mitte Dezember gibt es übrigens einen neune Artikel im StGB, der echten Dialerfreunden, von der unbelehrbaren Liga, zu schaffen machen sollte:

_§263a (Computerbetrug)
(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, dass er das Ergebnis eines Datenvorganges durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programmes, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflusst, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) § 263 Abs. 2 bis 7 gilt entsprechend.
(3) Wer eine Straftat nach Absatz 1 vorbereitet, *indem er Computerprogramme*, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, herstellt, sich oder einem anderen verschafft, feilhält, verwahrt oder einem anderen überlässt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(4) In den Fällen des Absatzes 3 gilt § 149 Abs. 2 und 3 entsprechend._


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@anna

Ist das schon veröffentlicht und rechtswirksam???

Dann wäre es eine Überlegung wert als neues Hobby: Anzeigen erstatten.


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das schon veröffentlicht und rechtswirksam???


Ja.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Persönliche Zugangsdaten für Internetmehrwertdienst*

Ich habe eine Rchnung von 69,95 bekomme,aber nie eine dieser Seiten besucht .Betrug!!! Werde es Anzeigen BIS IN HÖCHSTER EBENE


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

Schmidie22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man diesen Service richtig beabsichtigt zu nutzen dann sind 70 Euro fruer 30 Tage gar nicht mal so teuer ...


Das mag schon sein. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass das alle, die sich jetzt beschweren, tun wollten.
So harmlos wie beschrieben scheints ja nicht zu sein.


----------



## Schmidie22 (23 Januar 2004)

Das ist auch ganz meine Meinung. Wie gesagt, auch wir haben so eine Rechnung zu Hause, wir koennen nicht abstreiten diverse Seiten besucht zu haben, und auch EINEN Button gedrueckt zu haben. Nur dass es eben nicht transparent dargestellt wird welche Kosten das hat und schon gar nicht, dass ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Daher stecken wir jetzt in einem Konflikt, einerseits hat sich schon ein "Schuldiger" gefunden, andererseits fuehlen wir uns abgezockt.


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Seit Mitte Dezember gibt es übrigens einen neune Artikel im StGB, der echten Dialerfreunden, von der unbelehrbaren Liga, zu schaffen machen sollte:....
> 
> (3) Wer eine Straftat nach Absatz 1 vorbereitet, *indem er Computerprogramme*, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, herstellt, sich oder einem anderen verschafft, feilhält, verwahrt oder einem anderen überlässt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Da ich rechtlich ja doch recht unkundig bin, mal eine Frage zum Verständnis:

Ist damit die vollständige Onlineclique gemeint?
Programmierer, Contentanbieter, deren Provider, ev. Webspaceanbieter wo die Teile abgelegt sind,...
Und, ist das schon ein Teil, wo die StA von sich aus ermitteln muß oder erst auf Aunzeige/Antrag?


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2004)

Ist dieser Paragraph im Zuge der Dialer-Diskussion entstanden, oder in Hinsicht auf Viren und Trojaner?

Und - zum Thema veröffentlicht? Der ist noch nicht mal hier aufgenommen: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/stgb/


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen (Stand: heute früh) ist der veröffentlicht und in Kraft.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Januar 2004)

Hier schon:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263a.html


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2004)

Jo, bei dejure hab ich ihn auch gerade gefunden. Eröffnet das neue Möglichkeiten des Vorgehens?


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Januar 2004)

> (3) Wer eine Straftat nach Absatz 1 vorbereitet, indem er Computerprogramme, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, herstellt, sich oder einem anderen verschafft, *feilhält*, verwahrt oder einem anderen überlässt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.




Ich denke schon, sofern die grundlegenden Bedingungen erfüllt sind.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Januar 2004)

Zum Hintergrund: http://www.parlamentsspiegel.de/WWW/Webmaster/GB_I/I.4/Dokumentenarchiv/dokument.php?k=BBD564/03   insbesonder Seite 18


Wenn ich mich richtig erinner, war in erster Linie an Programme gedacht, die beispielsweise den Kopierschutz knacken, aber nach der Begründung passen auch betrügerische Dialer darunter.

Da tun sich ungeahnte Spielwiesen für mich auf.


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> > (3) Wer eine Straftat nach Absatz 1 vorbereitet, indem er Computerprogramme, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, *herstellt* (M.D.?), sich *oder einem anderen verschafft* (M.P.?), *feilhält*, *verwahrt* (Webspaceanbieter?) oder einem anderen überlässt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Rechnung von 69,95 bekommen, aber nie eine dieser Seiten besucht. Betrug!!! Werde es Anzeigen BIS IN HÖCHSTER EBENE


Bei der StA Hamburg reicht für´s erste, das ist (zumindest für mich) schon ganz weit oben! :lol: 


			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Ist damit die vollständige Onlineclique gemeint?
> Programmierer, Contentanbieter, deren Provider, ev. Webspaceanbieter wo die Teile abgelegt sind,...
> Und, ist das schon ein Teil, wo die StA von sich aus ermitteln muß oder erst auf Anzeige/Antrag?


Damit sind alle Mitverdiener fällig, die sich einem illegalen Dialerprogramm bedienen. Generell ist das ein Offizieldelikt, d. h. die StA arbeitet auf Anzeige, Strafantrag des Geschädigten ist nicht nötig aber dennoch nicht unnütz.


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dieser Paragraph im Zuge der Dialer-Diskussion entstanden, oder in Hinsicht auf Viren und Trojaner?


Da kommt alles zusammen - sweit neuestem lässt sich ja auch ungeniert behaupten, dass ein illegaler Dialer einem Virus recht ähnlich ist, oder weshalb können Antivirenproramme (z. B. Norton von Symantec) plötzlich auch nach Dialern scannen?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

@Der Genervte,
Das Gesetz ist erst seit Mitte Dezember 2003 rechtskräftig - Deine Zitatsänderungen sind somit falsch, da der Spuk um M.D. und Mainpean am 15.08. bereits ein Ende hatte. Der Schnee von gestern wird hier nicht mehr berührt.


----------



## cicojaka (23 Januar 2004)

@anna oder andere

Gibt es empfehlenswerte Staatsanwaltschaften für bestimmte dialer oder Einwahlfälle?


----------



## cicojaka (23 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Der Genervte,
> Das Gesetz ist erst seit Mitte Dezember 2003 rechtskräftig - Deine Zitatsänderungen sind somit falsch, da der Spuk um M.D. und Mainpean am 15.08. bereits ein Ende hatte. Der Schnee von gestern wird hier nicht mehr berührt.



Aber es sollte doch zivilrechtlich ein Killerargument sein?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es empfehlenswerte Staatsanwaltschaften für bestimmte dialer oder Einwahlfälle?


Wie meinst´n das?

Entweder gilt das Tatortprinzip oder der Erfüllungsort beim Geschädigten, bis der eigentliche Tatort der Initalisierung einer Tat feststeht.

_Argumente sind immer gut, wenn sie auch einer glauben tut!_


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2004)

> Wenn ich mich richtig erinner, war in erster Linie an Programme gedacht, die beispielsweise den Kopierschutz knacken, aber nach der Begründung passen auch betrügerische Dialer darunter.



Insbesondere, wenn ich den Satz lese "Das Programm muss nicht ausschließlich für die Begehung eines Computerbetrugs bestimmt sein" geht mir das Herz auf. Gerade hinsichtlich der Dialer, die *sowohl seriös als auch unseriös* verwendet werden können, hat da offenbar wirklich mal einer mitgedacht


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@anna

Ob M.D. jetzt auf der sicheren Seite ist - sollte mal die StA überprüfen.
Nicht die Altfälle, er hat immer noch Seiten mit eindeutig falschen Versprechungen und läßt die Dialer in seiner neuen Firma proggen, bietet sie an,..... wäre zumindest für den einen oder anderen eine Genugtung.


----------



## cicojaka (23 Januar 2004)

Kapiert. 

und kein Wort mehr off topic hier, sorry


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

Hanseatische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH 
Nordkanalstr. 49b 
20097 Hamburg 



			
				Nordbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Konkreter Hinweis
> Das o. a. ist gar nicht im HRB 86731 eingetragen.
> Nach Rücksprache mit dem dem Amtsgericht in HH handelt es sich bei der Eintragungsnummer um eine Autoglas Firma, weiterhin ist der Geschäftsführer " *** " nicht genannt!



Falls auf der H.A.S.-Rechnung tatsächlich "Handelsregister Hamburg HRB 86731" genannt wird, dann ist dies (laut telefonischer Auskunft vom 23.1.2003 beim Registergericht Hamburg) die Gesellschaft:

HRB 86731 *DENALI 235. Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH*,
Willistr. 7
22299 Hamburg

Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 14.02.2003. Gegenstand: Erwerb und die Verwaltung eigenen Vermögens für eigene Rechnung. ....
Geschäftsführerin: C*, B*, geb. R*, Hamburg, *26.03.1955. Die Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Amtlichen Anzeiger, Teil II des Hamburgischen Gesetz- u. Verordnungsblattes.

(Quelle: Handelsregister Hamburg  )

Es wurden bereits mehrere dieser Hamburger DENALI-Vorrats-GmbHs benutzt:

HRB 62908
*DENALI Einhundertsiebte *Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH, umbenannt in:
EURO-TELEKOM (Deutschland) GmbH,
Spaldingstraße 152, Hamburg 

HRB64131:
*DENALI Einhundertsiebzehnte *Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH, umbenannt in:
Euro Line (Deutschland) GmbH
Firmensitz:    Spaldingstr. 152
Postadresse: Nordkanalstraße 49B, 20097 Hamburg
Geschäftsführer: Matthis M*

HRB 82690
*DENALI Zweihundertdreizehnte *Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH, umbenannt in:
McMobil`s GmbH,
Spaldingstraße 152, 20097 Hamburg
Geschäftsführer: Matthias M*
umbenannt in:
MCM Mobile Solutions GmbH, und aufgelöst.

HRB 85742:
*DENALI 230. Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH*, umbenannt in
KDJ-MEDIA GmbH,
Firmensitz: Spaldingstr. 152, 20097 Hamburg
Postadresse: Cesar-Klein-Ring 40, 22309 Hamburg 
Geschäftsführer: Thomas K*

Im Cesar-Klein-Ring 40 gründete er kurzem die

HRB 88858
*Funquadrat GmbH*,
Cesar-Klein-Ring 40
22309 Hamburg

(Quelle: Handelsregister Hamburg )

Die Funquadrat betreibt jetzt

http://www.extraffic.de/
http://www.maxicounter.com/

Ältere Projekte von ihm sind/waren:

http://www.tknetdesign.de/
http://www.hottip.de/

Die DENALI-Vorrats-GmbHs werden zunächst unter der Privatadresse, Willistr. 7, von Herrn (und Frau) Steuerberater Dr. Manuel C*,
CADMUS + BARTSCH Steuerberatungsgesellschaft mbH
Esplanade 41, 20354 Hamburg 
http://www.cadmus.de/

eingetragen.

(Herr C* ist übrigens Mitglied im Vorstand des NORDDEUTSCHEN REGATTA VEREIN )

gal.


----------



## virenscanner (23 Januar 2004)

Vielleicht klärt mich noch jemand auf...


> ...von dem Sie dann Ihre Persönlichen Zugangs Daten erhalten. Diese Verbindung wir dann automatisch wieder getrennt und sie können mit ihrer Standard Internet-Verbindung weiter surfen.


Die Daten wurden also angezeigt.


> Der Datenbankserver speichert nun Ihre Rufnummer und die Zeit Ihres Erstzugangs.


Nun wird es für mich schon interessant: Wann soll denn dieser Erstzugang erfolgt sein? Der User hat doch wohl kaum "im gleichen Moment" die erhaltene Kombination Benutzername/Kennwort eingegeben...


> Ihre Persönlichen Zugangs Daten sollten sie sich gut notieren oder "ausdrucken", um sie jederzeit wieder verwenden zu können.
> Sie erhalten diese auch mit ihrer Rechnung.


Wieso *wieder* verwenden...? Wer hat sie denn bereits "verwendet"?


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

Hallo und noch einmal ganz eindeutig zur Klarstellung:

Ich habe absolut nichts mit der Firma HAS oder sonstigen hier involvierten Firmen zu tun, sondern bin beruflich auf der anderen Seite angesiedelt.

Und deshalb auch noch einmal die Hinterfragung folgender Aspekte:

Wenn es klar ist, dass im konkreten Fall der Betroffene, obwohl ihm der Preis für die Leistung bekannt gemacht worden ist, unter Bekundung, dass er mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist, auf die Schaltfläche oder auf den Link klickt, mit dem man dann offensichtlich einen zivilrechtlichen Vertrag schließt, oder mit dem ein solcher Vertrag vorbereitet wird, kann man für mein Verständnis zunächst einmal nicht von Betrug im strafrechtlichen Sinne sprechen.

Wie der weitere Ablauf dann ist, in Bezug auf die tatsächliche Registrierung beim Vertragspartner, darüber lässt sich sicher streiten. Dennoch muss doch auch dem Betroffenen klar sein, dass er auf irgend eine Weise das vereinbarte Entgelt zahlen muss, oder?
Wenn das nun auf der Internetseite der HAS so detailliert dargestellt wird, wäre die Frage zu klären, ob das denn bei Vertragsabschluss auf dieser Internetseite auch schon so dargestellt worden ist.

Zusätzlich möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich gestern auf dem PC eines Betroffenen dieses Programmicon mit dem roten Türchen vorgefunden habe.
Dieses Programm, welches sich bei Aufruf (bei getrennter Leitung natürlich) als "der" Dialer entpuppte, hat jedoch überhaupt nicht versucht zu wählen, sondern zunächst einen Dialog eingeblendet, der auch eine Schaltfläche "AGB" enthielt.
Die Formulierungen habe ich jetzt nicht zur Verfügung, habe das jedoch so in Erinnerung, dass da eben kein Geheimnis draus gemacht wird, was passiert, wenn man auf "Verbinden" klickt.

Es liegt also offenbar voll im Ermessen des Betroffenen, ob diese Verbindung hergestellt und damit diese Registrierung durchgeführt wird oder nicht?

Dazu kommt, dass der Betrag ja auch nicht direkt über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht wird, wie sonst bei Dialern üblich, sondern dass der Betroffene eine separate Rechnung mit Überweisungsträger erhält.

Ich war ja bisher immer irriger Weise davon ausgegangen, dass die Registrierung von der Webseite aus erfolgt und dass man den Vertrag dann über die 069er Nummer absurft.
Dem ist ja offenbar doch nicht so. Man registriert sich lediglich auf diesem Wege, erhält dann die entsprechende Webseite mitgeteilt und kann mit Benutzername und Kennwort loslegen, und zwar mit seinem stink normalen Webzugang, also auch mit DSL, wie ich ja schon mehrfach versucht hatte, klar zu machen, oder?

*Aus gegebenem Anlass noch einmal deshalb meine Frage:*
Wenn man, wie schon mitgeteilt, gleich bei Registrierung auf der Webseite Benutzername und Kennwort erhält, kann man dann auch schon gleich das Angebot nutzen, ohne dass man die Rechnung erhalten und auch schon bezahlt hat?

Und wenn man das dann tatsächlich auch schon vorher tut, kann man dann noch von Betrug reden und sich der Rechnungsbezahlung verweigern oder betrügt in einem solchen Falle nicht auch schon der Betroffene ganz bewusst.

*Zusätzlich auch noch die Frage:*
Bekommt man eigentlich neue Rechnungen für neue Registrierungen, wenn man diesen Dialer (Icon mit Türchen) mehrfach hintereinander ausführt und auf "Verbinden" klickt?
Stand da eigentlich wirklich "Verbinden" oder stand da "Registrieren"? (Weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Ich sitze hier vor meinem eigenen Rechner zu Hause.)

Das würde ich dann auf jeden Fall zumindest nicht in Ordnung finden und „diese“ Rechnung dann auch nicht bezahlen. Man bekommt dafür ja sicher auch kein neues Kennwort. Das wäre sicher im Wege eines Widerspruches dann zu klären.Oder taucht da eine Warnmeldung auf möglicherweise?

Mir ist zudem aufgefallen, dass der Dialog selbst, als auch die AGB weder Preis- noch Rufnummernhinweis enthalten.
Es wird aber im Hintergrund eine DFÜ-Verbindung angelegt und beim Schließen des Dialoges wieder abgebaut. In den Eigenschaften dieser DFÜ stand bei Rufnummer lediglich "049" drin. Da stand nichts von einer 069er Rufnummer.

Normalerweise müsste es ja zusätzlich auch so sein, dass dieser Dialer restlos gelöscht werden muss, wenn die Registrierung erfolgt ist, der man auf der Webseite vorher zugestimmt hatte.

*Also abschließend noch einmal konkret:*
Ist die Geschichte wirklich strafrechtlich relevant oder handelt es sich nicht doch "nur" um ein reines zivilrechtliches Problem?

Aus meiner Sicht sind in vorliegender Sache auf jeden Fall für die Beurteilung folgende Dinge mit einzubeziehen:

Niemand wird offenbar dazu gezwungen, etwas explizit zu bestätigen, sondern da muss schon der eigene Wille usw.. 
Dass dies so ist, wird mir immer wieder von Betroffenen bestätigt. "Habe nicht so genau hingesehen", "Waren viele Fenster, bin durcheinander gewesen", "Was mein Sohn da gemacht hat, kann ich nicht sagen, hab selbst keine Ahnung", "Wollte mal sehen, was passiert." bis hin zum Löschen der relevanten Dateien, damit es nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen ist, habe ich alles bereits erlebt. Leider 

Dass viele Betroffene sagen, dass sie sich nicht erinnern können, lasse ich mal lieber unkommentiert. 

Niemand ist verpflichtet, überall draufzuklicken, was sich bewegt oder im Internet angeboten wird.
Niemandem kann aber erspart werden, zu lesen, was als Begleittext, insbesondere AGB, angeboten wird und niemand ist von eigener Verantwortung frei, wenn er dies ganz bewusst nicht tut.

Jeder kann offenbar auch darauf verzichten, den Vertrag wirklich rechtskräftig zu machen, indem er den Dialog eben nicht bestätigt, der durch den Dialer vorgelegt wird.

Und: Jeder kann auf die Nutzung des Angebotes verzichten und Widerspruch einlegen, also privat- oder zivilrechtlich handeln, wenn er eine solche Rechnung erhält, oder?

Ich meine, dass hier Ermittlungsbehörden mit einem Problem überzogen werden, für welches diese Behörden eher nicht zuständig sind.

Gruß, Wolfgang

*Nachtrag:*
Was muss man denn eigentlich alles auf so einem PC finden und sichern, um den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass man in der Sache Opfer geworden ist, egal erst mal, ob zivil- oder strafrechtlich relevant?


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2004)

Was genau willst Du mit Deiner in epischer Breite formulierten These eigentlich sagen?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

> Dass dies so ist, wird *mir* immer wieder von Betroffenen bestätigt. "Habe nicht so genau hingesehen", "Waren viele Fenster, bin durcheinander gewesen", "Was mein Sohn da gemacht hat, kann ich nicht sagen, hab selbst keine Ahnung", "Wollte mal sehen, was passiert." bis hin zum Löschen der relevanten Dateien, damit es nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen ist, habe ich alles bereits erlebt. Leider



Sehr interessant. Arbeitest Du im Callcenter von HAS?


----------



## Raimund (24 Januar 2004)

*Inkasso Hamburger Art*

 
@BigWoelfi,

Du glaubst also, den Hamburger Hasen verteidigen zu müssen.

Du findest hier im Forum und auch bei www.dialerschutz.de einen Kompagnon, der an jeder Abzockerei immer was Gutes findet. Schließ' Dich doch mit ihm zusammen!

http://www.dewi-ziehm.de/zitate/pack.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

Woelfi-Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessant. Arbeitest Du im Callcenter von HAS?


Du kannst mit dem Shit aufhören. Ihr alle könnt auch aufhören, mir PN zu schreiben, um herauszufinden, wo ich tatsächlich arbeite. Ich werde es Euch nicht mitteilen.
Was weiß ich, was Ihr für Leute seid, wo Ihr arbeitet oder wie oft der eine oder andere von Euch schon mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten ist oder auf wessen Seite ihr Euch geschlagen habt.

Du bist offenbar auch des Lesens nicht mächtig. Ich suche nach Erklärungen, wie diese Verfahrensweise von HAS rechtlich zu bewerten ist. Und ich habe auch mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich bestimmte Dinge nicht als in Ordnung, möglicherweise als privat- zivil- als auch strafrechtlich relevant finden würde.

Würdet Ihr denn allen ernstes von einem HAS-Mitarbeiter erwarten, dass er sich gerade von diesem Forum hier die Funktionalität des eigenen Dialers oder des Vertragablaufes der eigenen Firma erklären lässt?
Meint Ihr nicht, dass ich das dann bereits wissen würde und auf keinen Fall daran interessiert sein dürfte, dass es öffentlich wird, wenn es etwas zu verbergen gibt?

Warum lest Ihr nicht einfach die Fragen und antwortet darauf, wenn Ihr Antworten wisst?

Ist es Sinn dieses Forums, Fragende runterzumachen, Ihnen falsche Absichten zu unterstellen und ähnlich?
Ist es Sinn dieses Forums, keine anderen Überlegungen überhaupt erst zuzulassen, außer dass ein Anbieter der Schweinehund schlechthin zu sein hat?

Ist es Euch, auch denen , die sich hier als Juristen ausgeben, nicht bekannt, dass es im deutschen Recht nicht zulässig ist, nur in belastender Hinsicht zu ermitteln, sondern dass auch die Ermittlungen in entlastender Hinsicht Pflicht sind?

Ist es Euch auch nicht bekannt, dass falsche Verdächtigungen und Vortäuschen einer Straftat auch Straftatbestände des StGB sind, die sehr wohl zum Tragen kommen könnten, wenn jemand versucht, auf einen fahrenden Zug, wie dieser Panikmache zum Beispiel, aufzuspringen, um seine ganz bewusst verursachten Kosten nicht bezahlen zu müssen?

Wenn Ihr nicht in der Lage seid, Euch mit solchen Dingen vernünftig auseinander zu setzen, dann beteiligt Euch lieber gar nicht in der Sache.
Ich erwarte ganz einfach konstruktive Antworten auf die Fragen, die ich gestellt habe und keine persönliche Anmache, damit das ein für allemal geklärt ist.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

*Re: Inkasso Hamburger Art*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst also, den Hamburger Hasen verteidigen zu müssen.


Glaub Du meinethalben, was Du magst. Ich würde aber an Deiner Stelle lieber lesen, anstatt zu verdächtigen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

@Raimund,

ich würde sogar annehmen , das der Knabe Wolfgang (ob der Name echt ist dann ja auch irrelevant) 
tatsächlich vom anderen Ufer ist, nur das heißt gar nichts. Genau wie in jedem anderen Beruf gibt es sone 
und solche, und der hier scheint seine  Hausaufgaben (wenn es denn stimmt) hier im Forum 
von anderen Leuten  machen lassen zu wollen, weil er (aus welchen Gründen auch immer )
dazu nicht in der Lage ist.
 Man höre sich nur den Ton an "Ich erwarte" ! also Leute stramm gestanden , 
der Verteter der "anderen Seite" hat gesprochen und jetzt strengt euch mal an!

Hör auf hier so einen Mist zu posten! das einzige , was du hier errreichst , ist den Thread kaputtzuposten.

Im übrigen: deine  4 Postings im Juli/August vergangenen Jahres waren auch nicht viel sinnvoller... 

jemand, der langsam sauer auf den großen Wolf ist (kein Freund des Wolfes, und wenn er 
zehnmal auf der anderen Seite stünde)


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es Sinn dieses Forums, Fragende runterzumachen, Ihnen falsche Absichten zu unterstellen und ähnlich?


Nein, aber nach einigen durchwachsenen Erfahrungen wird man eben vorsichtig.


			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es Sinn dieses Forums, keine anderen Überlegungen überhaupt erst zuzulassen, außer dass ein Anbieter der Schweinehund schlechthin zu sein hat?


Nein, auch nicht.
Es ist sehr erwünscht, dass (auch kontrovers) diskutiert wird. Aber bislang haben sich *alle* Kooperationsangebote von Anbietern als Luftnummern erwiesen.


			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es Euch, auch denen , die sich hier als Juristen ausgeben, nicht bekannt, dass es im deutschen Recht nicht zulässig ist, nur in belastender Hinsicht zu ermitteln, sondern dass auch die Ermittlungen in entlastender Hinsicht Pflicht sind?


Was für die mitdiskutierenden Privatpersonen überhaupt keine Auswirkung hat.


			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es Euch auch nicht bekannt, dass falsche Verdächtigungen und Vortäuschen einer Straftat auch Straftatbestände des StGB sind, die sehr wohl zum Tragen kommen könnten, wenn jemand versucht, auf einen fahrenden Zug, wie dieser Panikmache zum Beispiel, aufzuspringen, um seine ganz bewusst verursachten Kosten nicht bezahlen zu müssen?


Ich brauche Dir vermutlich nicht zu erzählen, dass das "wider besserem Wissens" zu erfolgen hat. Und davon gehe ich nicht grundsätzlich aus.
Ich würde es sehr ungern sehen, wenn jemand auf irgendeinem Weg um das Bezahlen einer bewußt verursachten Einwahl herumkommt. Aber noch mieser finde ich, wenn jemand beschissen wird und doch bezahlen muß. Es gibt sicher auch hier einige User, die sich drücken wollen. Das allen zu unterstellen, finde ich aber auch nicht in Ordnung. Ich sehe das für meinen Teil so: wenn zu einem Dialer ein oder zwei Beschwerden kommen, dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass sich der User dumm angestellt hat. Kommen aber etliche Beschwerde von verschiedenen Leuten, so mache ich mir schon Gedanken, ob man den Dialer nicht hätte optimieren können. Oder gar bewußt undeutlich formuliert hat. Wenn sich Dialeranbieter darüber auslassen, dass sie einen Dialer nicht "Dialer" nennen können weil sie dann weniger Einwahlen hat, dann nehmen diese IMHO unbewußte Einwahlen billigend in Kauf.


			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr nicht in der Lage seid, Euch mit solchen Dingen vernünftig auseinander zu setzen, dann beteiligt Euch lieber gar nicht in der Sache.


:gruebel:


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Würdet Ihr denn allen ernstes von einem HAS-Mitarbeiter erwarten, dass er sich gerade von diesem Forum hier die Funktionalität des eigenen Dialers oder des Vertragablaufes der eigenen Firma erklären lässt?
> Meint Ihr nicht, dass ich das dann bereits wissen würde und auf keinen Fall daran interessiert sein dürfte, dass es öffentlich wird, wenn es etwas zu verbergen gibt?
> ...
> Gruß, Wolfgang



Das hat es alles schon gegeben. Das ist nämlich die einfachste Methode um hauszubekommen, ob die Gegenseite einen fortgeschrittenen Erkenntnisstand hat. Kurz: ob es sich noch lohnt weiterzumachen, oder besser schnell die Schlüssel von aussen im Schloss zu drehen und "nach unbekannt verzogen" zu verreisen.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi

Deine Fragen sind ausserdem schon zum großen Teil beantwortet. Den Thread solltre man schon lesen, bevor man hier Wellen schlägt.
Es geht hier nicht darum, dass man mit den Zugangsdaten 30 Tage auf irgendwelchen Seiten rumsurfen kann, sondern darum, wie es überhaupt zu dieser "Vereinbarung" gekommen ist!
Siehe hierzu pzdinfo.com:


> Mit Ihrer Rechnung haben sie ihre persönlichen Zugangsdaten, die für 30 Tage gültig sind, erhalten. Diese Zugangsdaten sind für ein Erwachsenen-Portal und berechtigen Sie, sich für die Dauer von 30 Tagen ab dem ersten Zugangdatum, 24 Stunden am Tag über ihre eigene Internetverbindung, mit diesem zu verbinden.


Wieso melden sich hier Leute, die überhaupt keine Zugangsdaten wissentlich angefordert haben?
Zusammenfassung:
Wer lesen kann ist halt immer noch klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Raimund (24 Januar 2004)

*Der Hamburger Inkassoknecht*

 
@Heiko,

in diesen Kreisen ist man immer etwas dünnhäutig,
aber schnell im Urteil über Andere!

@N.N.,

es freut mich, dass Du meine Postings gelesen, wenn auch nicht verstanden hast.

Was Dein Urteil betrifft: Aus dem Hinterhalt ist immer leicht schießen!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man höre sich nur den Ton an "Ich erwarte" ! also Leute stramm gestanden ,
> der Verteter der "anderen Seite" hat gesprochen und jetzt strengt euch mal an!
> 
> Hör auf hier so einen Mist zu posten! das einzige , was du hier errreichst , ist den Thread kaputtzuposten.


Sonst ist aber alles in Ordnung bei Dir, oder?
Leg Dir mal erst einen vernünfitgen Namen zu, dann sehen wir weiter.

Wenn Du meinst, dass der Thread dadurch kaputt gehen könnte, dass man seine Fragen stellt und darauf auch Antworten erwartet, dann könnte es ein, dass der Thread kaputt geht, ja.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

@Raimund 

sorry, das war ein Mißverständnis , nicht deine sondern die 4 einzigen im vergangenen Jahr
 des HAS-Verteidigers waren gemeint.

@Großer Wolf 
hab mal in den NUBs nachgeschaut, da steht nirgendwo, daß man sich anmelden muß 
oder  einen Namen geben müßte.  

Cherio


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Großer Wolf
> hab mal in den NUBs nachgeschaut, da steht nirgendwo, daß man sich anmelden muß oder  einen Namen geben müßte.


Das ist richtig und bleibt auch so, so lange das Forum das verträgt.
Allerdings betrachten viele User Postings von nicht-Gästen als vertrauenswürdiger, weil die angemeldeten User mit ihrem Namen zu ihrer Meinung stehen.


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> BigWoelfi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das würde ja geradzu bedeuten, dass Euer Forum hier überhaupt nicht geeignet und auch nicht gewillt ist, zum Beispiel Betroffenen zu helfen.
Ihr würdet ja nur noch in der Angst existieren, die Gegenseite könnte aufhören mit dem Shit. Dann hättet Ihr nichts mehr zu motzen und öffentlich anzukreiden.

Ich habe immer gedacht, dieses Forum ist in erster Linie dazu ins Leben gerufen worden, Hereingefallenen zu helfen und diese auch aufzuklären, warum das so ist und wie sie sich dagegen wehren können.

Jetz bin ich aber wirklich erstaunt.


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer gedacht, dieses Forum ist in erster Linie dazu ins Leben gerufen worden, Hereingefallenen zu helfen und diese auch aufzuklären, warum das so ist und wie sie sich dagegen wehren können.


Wenn Du Dich hier umschaust, dann findest Du vermutlich die umgfangreichste Chronik der Dialerentwicklung in Deutschland und etliche Tips und Hinweise für tatsächlich betrogene User.
Viele Inhalte dieses Forums finden sich mittlerweile in Prozeßakten und Klageschriften wieder. Etliche Anwälte wurden mit einem gezielten Tip auf die richtige Spur gebracht. 
Es ist zwar auch einiges an Schwachsinn dabei, das lässt sich aber nicht vermeiden, wenn viele User zusammenkommen. Dein Problem verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht.

Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal wieder zum Thema kommen?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

Allmählich ahne ich, worum es Dir hier geht - den Tenor habe ich vor einer guten Woche schon mal vernommen. Generell ist zu sagen, dass die Bewertung der Strafbarkeit in die Hände der zuständigen StA Hamburg gelegt werden sollte. Einer u. U. nicht richtigen oder vorschnellen Meinungsbildung durch vorgeschaltete Institutionen sollte durch Kanalisierung der Vorgänge direkt an die StA Hamburg vorgebeugt werden.


			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn es klar ist, ....


Das ist eben genau nicht klar. 





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie der weitere Ablauf dann ist, ...auf der Internetseite der HAS so detailliert dargestellt wird...


Und wenn diese dargestellte Site überhaupt nichts mit der ursprünglichen, einseitigen Vertragsabsicht der HAS zu tun hat sondern lediglich für ein zivilrechtliches Debakel und Unsicherheit bei den Ermittlungsbehörden sorgen soll?





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Programm, welches sich bei Aufruf (bei getrennter Leitung natürlich) als "der" Dialer entpuppte, hat jedoch überhaupt nicht versucht zu wählen, sondern zunächst einen Dialog eingeblendet, der auch eine Schaltfläche "AGB" enthielt.
> Die Formulierungen habe ich jetzt nicht zur Verfügung, habe das jedoch so in Erinnerung, dass da eben kein Geheimnis draus gemacht wird, was passiert, wenn man auf "Verbinden" klickt.


Da steht "Verbinden" für weitere Verbindungen. Aber nichts desto Trotz - hast Du schon mal davon gehört, dass derartige Verbindungstools auch Eigenschaften besitzen können, die über Scriptste aus dem Internet (AktiveX) gesteuert werden und deren bloße Anwesenheit auf dem Rechner für den Augenblick keine definitiven Rückschlüsse auf deren tatsächliche Arbeitsweise zulässt? Bist Du so fit in der Materie, dass Du hier einem EDV-Sachverständigen das Wasser reichen könntest? Damit meine ich natürlich nicht mich, da ich das nicht bin - aber die Auswertung des Dialers mit all seinen Nebendateien und Steuerungsmechanismen sollte man wohl einem vom Gericht bestellten Gutachter überlassen. Hierbei sei angemerkt, dass für Dich (sehr geehrter _Gutachter_) wieder Arbeit aus HH kommen könnte, die Empfehlung ist bereits versandfertig.





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Programm, welches sich bei Aufruf (bei getrennter Leitung natürlich) als "der" Dialer entpuppte, hat jedoch überhaupt nicht versucht zu wählen, sondern zunächst einen Dialog eingeblendet, der auch eine Schaltfläche "AGB" enthielt. Es liegt also offenbar voll im Ermessen des Betroffenen, ob diese Verbindung hergestellt und damit diese Registrierung durchgeführt wird oder nicht?


Siehe zuvor! 





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt also offenbar voll im Ermessen des Betroffenen, ob diese Verbindung hergestellt und damit diese Registrierung durchgeführt wird oder nicht?


Das wäre jetzt der Punkt, der Dir gestern eine bestimmte Rolle im Thread zugewiesen hat - genau so hätte es gern die HAS, d. h. Du schreibst denen ihre eigene Argumentation, positiv betrachtet, zu. 





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war ja bisher immer irriger Weise davon ausgegangen, dass die Registrierung von der Webseite aus erfolgt und dass man den Vertrag dann über die 069er Nummer absurft.
> Dem ist ja offenbar doch nicht so. Man registriert sich lediglich auf diesem Wege, erhält dann die entsprechende Webseite mitgeteilt und kann mit Benutzername und Kennwort loslegen, und zwar mit seinem stink normalen Webzugang, also auch mit DSL, wie ich ja schon mehrfach versucht hatte, klar zu machen, oder? Aus gegebenem Anlass noch einmal deshalb meine Frage: Wenn man, wie schon mitgeteilt, gleich bei Registrierung auf der Webseite Benutzername und Kennwort erhält, kann man dann auch schon gleich das Angebot nutzen, ohne dass man die Rechnung erhalten und auch schon bezahlt hat?


Hier hast Du Recht - folgt man der Finte von HAS, dann gerät man direkt auf eine Website mit "normaler Weise" allen erforderlichen Angaben für einen Vertragsschluss:
1. eine untaugliche Altersabfrage, die nicht dazu geeignet ist, den Erfordernissen des § 184 StGB gerecht zu werden;
2. Hinweis auf die Kosten;
3. Hinweis auf die Anwendung der *bereitgestellten* Tools u. s. w.
Es ist dabei durchaus möglich, dass der Zugang zu _4netmedia_ (oder so) auch per DSL angesurft werden kann und das sofort, noch bevor man die Rechnung erhalten hat. 





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man das dann tatsächlich auch schon vorher tut, kann man dann noch von Betrug reden und sich der Rechnungsbezahlung verweigern oder betrügt in einem solchen Falle nicht auch schon der Betroffene ganz bewusst.


Womit wir beim Unwort des Jahres 2003 wären - das Tätervolk. Das aber auf dieser Wiese neben den weißen auch die schwarzen Schafe grasen können, tut für den Einzelfall nichts zur Sache.





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Stand da eigentlich wirklich "Verbinden" oder stand da "Registrieren"?


Siehe zuvor! Und was registrieren betrifft, da sollte sich die HAS bei der RegTP kundig machen - alles was für Internetverbindungen tauglich ist, muss registriert werden. Dazu kommt, dass dieser Dialer nicht registrierungsfähig ist, schon allein deshalb, weil er eine dafür nicht zugelassene Rufnummerngasse verwendet.
Beispiel: meine Feinde aus Dänemark oder deren neuen Geschäftspartner aus Mallorca basteln eine Site, die einem Nutzer z. B. via Mousover mit einem Popup offeriert wird. Die Site enthält nichts anderes als Scripte und ein Dialerprogramm, dass auf den Rechner uploadet wird. Der Dialer wird über die Scripte gesteuert, beendet die bestehende Verbindung und stellt eine neue, zu irgendeiner Festnetznummer her. Hinter der Nummer verbirgt sich ein rechnergesteuertes Zählwerk, dass für den eingehenden Anruf die Nummer des A-Teilnehmers (der spätere Rechungsempfänger) registriert. Die Adressdaten werden ermittelt, so sie nicht bereits in Klarform vorliegen. Die Initiatoren dieser Geschäftsidee bedienen sich eines deutschen Abrechnungshauses, dass auf eigene Rechnung die vorgegebenen Kosten erhebt. Auf dieser Rechnung steht dann irgendeine URL, die zu einer Site führt, die beispielgebend, parallel zu der gebastelten Scriptsite im Netz zu finden ist.
Nun, glaubst Du anhand dieses Szenario immer noch, dass hier alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht? 





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise müsste es ja zusätzlich auch so sein, dass dieser Dialer restlos gelöscht werden muss, wenn die Registrierung erfolgt ist, der man auf der Webseite vorher zugestimmt hatte.


Wenn der Dialer eh schon illegal ist, wieso sollen da noch irgendwelche Vorgaben erfüllt werden? Man könnte aber auch davon ausgehen, dass die Anwendung schlampig programmiert wurde - vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Mal besser!? Hinzu kommt der Aspekt der Datenveränderung gem. StGB, der Dir hier Stirnrunzeln bereiten sollte. Womöglich wurde der Dialer aber auch absichtlich hinterlassen, um einen Umkehrschluss zu der Rechnung zu zu lassen - der Betrachter könnte meinen: _da ist der Dialer, Du böser User, Du warst auf der in der Rechung angegebenen Website._


			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Geschichte wirklich strafrechtlich relevant oder handelt es sich nicht doch "nur" um ein reines zivilrechtliches Problem?


Das sollte nicht Dein Problem sein - die Bewertung ist Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaft, der Herrin eines Ermittlungsverfahrens.





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Niemand wird offenbar dazu gezwungen, etwas explizit zu bestätigen, sondern da muss schon der eigene Wille usw...


Na da haben wir es doch - Du sagst, es wird niemand gezwungen irgendwas zu betätigen - und wenn der Niemand zuvor irgendwelche Bestätigungen gar nicht wahrgenommen hat, weil sie schlichtweg nicht da waren? 





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe ich alles bereits erlebt....   ....Dass viele Betroffene sagen,..... ????????


Ich auch und viele andere hier ebenfalls - könnten wir die alten Kamellen bitte beiseite lassen?





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Niemand ist verpflichtet, überall draufzuklicken, was sich bewegt oder im Internet angeboten wird.
> Niemandem kann aber erspart werden, zu lesen, was als Begleittext, insbesondere AGB, angeboten wird und niemand ist von eigener Verantwortung frei, wenn er dies ganz bewusst nicht tut.


Wer tut was bewusst, siehe zuvor!





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder kann offenbar auch darauf verzichten, den Vertrag wirklich rechtskräftig zu machen, indem er den Dialog eben nicht bestätigt, der durch den Dialer vorgelegt wird.


Wie bereits festgestellt ist, soll nicht mit dem illegalen Dialer nicht der Vertrag bestätigt werden sondern anstatt einer IP-Protokollierung die Einwahltelefonnummer dokumentiert werden. Außerdem sehe ich für weitere Spekulationen bei dem spanischen Dialerprodukt noch mehr Nährboden für ungeklärte Geschäftsideen. 





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Jeder kann auf die Nutzung des Angebotes verzichten und Widerspruch einlegen, also privat- oder zivilrechtlich handeln, wenn er eine solche Rechnung erhält, oder?


Es steht auch jedem frei, sich überhaupt in die Welt des WWW zu wagen. Wenn ihm dann was passiert, egal ob rein zivilrechtlich von Bedeutung oder gar strafrechtlich relevant, muss er immer selbst zu sehen, wo er bleibt.





			
				BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, dass hier Ermittlungsbehörden mit einem Problem überzogen werden, für welches diese Behörden eher nicht zuständig sind.


Wer unterscheidet, wofür die Behörden zuständig sind - ja wohl die Behörden selbst und, wie bereits oben bemerkt, in erster Linie die Herrin eines Strafverfahrens. Und wenn beispielsweise einer seiner Hilfsbeamten meint, diese Entscheidung selbstherrlich tragen zu müssen, dann ist das für meine Begriffe eine Fehlentscheidung mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen.


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> nicht deine sondern die 4 einzigen im vergangenen Jahr des HAS-Verteidigers waren gemeint.


Ich fordere Dich auf, diesen Shit jetzt endlich zu unterlassen.


> @Großer Wolf
> hab mal in den NUBs nachgeschaut, da steht nirgendwo, daß man sich anmelden muß oder  einen Namen geben müßte.


Wer gibt Dir eigentlich das Recht, meinen Nickname zu verfälschen? Auch das unterlässt Du bitte in Zukunft.
Im Übrigen, zeig mal vor, wo ich geschrieben habe, dass es eine Pflicht zur Anmeldung gibt. Das wirst Du nicht finden.

Ich finde es nur nicht in Ordnung, wenn solche Stimmungsmacher hier anonym auftreten, weil sie meinen, dass man ihnen dann nichts kann.


----------



## technofreak (24 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi

an dich die Aufforderung endlich konkret zu den Beiträgen  von:
Heiko:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37511#37511
Devilfrank:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37518#37518
anna:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37528#37528

Stellung zu beziehen, bisher verlierst du dich immer wieder in nebulösen Andeutungen , Hypothesen  und 
versteckten Unterstellungen, daß es hier um den Versuch ginge, sich vor Bezahlung zu drücken.

Im übrigen , ein großer Geist stört sich nicht an irgendwelchen Postings, die ihm nicht gefallen,
sondern geht zu Tagesordnung über,und  um Heiko zu zitieren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37488#37488


			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Was genau willst Du mit Deiner in epischer Breite formulierten These eigentlich sagen?*



tf


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi:
Jetzt bremst Du Dich bitte aber auch mal.
Deine letzten Postings deuten nicht gerade darauf hin, dass Du an einer normalen Diskussion interessiert bist.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> > @Großer Wolf
> > hab mal in den NUBs nachgeschaut, da steht nirgendwo, daß man sich anmelden muß oder  einen Namen geben müßte.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo kleiner Welpe

Ja ich verfälsche nun deinen Nick absichtlich und mache das nicht anonym. Denn ein großer Wolf kannst du nicht sein. Dein letzter Beitrag degradiert dich in meinen Augen als Kindergartenwolf herab.

Und wenn du mich nun wegen der Verfälschung von Nicknamen Anzeigen möchtest, tu dies bitte, denn:
_ Wer Nicknamen verfälscht oder verfälschte Nicknamen in Umlauf bringt, wird mit Forumslesen nicht unter 2 Stunden bestraft _

Diese Strafe nehme ich dann gerne in Kauf.

Im Übrigen, falls du mit der Sache sogar zur Staatsanwaltschaft gehen möchtest, kannst du beim Admin (HEIKO) meine Adresse erfragen, damit du sicher bist, keine falsche von mir zu bekommen.

Tja Wölfchen, du machst dich immer mehr zum Forumskasperle

Ich erwarte nun deine Antwort und packe das Popcorn schon mal wieder bereit...


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

@anna

Danke erst mal für Deine Antworten. Da sind jetzt auf jeden Fall auch einige Fragen von mir beantwortet, die für mich persönlich erst einmal Entscheidungshilfe sind.

Ich betone aber noch einmal, dass ich niemandem das Wort reden werde, schon gar nicht Anbietern von Dialern oder sonstigen Schweinereien, die über das Internet so verbreitet werden. Dennoch kann man bestimmte Dinge nur beleuchten, wenn man sie von verschiedenen Seiten betrachtet.

Zudem habe ich das ja auch nicht verallgemeinern wollen, sondern von einem ganz konkreten Vorfall geschrieben, wo das eben sehr wohl wissentlich gemacht worden ist. In diesem konkreten Fall zieht eben die allgemeine Darstellung des Problems nicht richtig, denke ich.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass auch in diesem Einzelfall der Hintergrund beleuchtet werden muss, weshalb ich meine Fragen hier gestellt habe.

Und wenn ich von schwarzen Schafen auf der Nutzerseite geschrieben habe, dann stellt auch das immer auf den jeweiligen Einzelfall ab und ist keine Aussage, die von anderen dann auf die breite Masse übertragen werden darf.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man in so einem Forum nach Antworten suchen können muss, weil, wenn jeder schon alles weiß und selbst beantworten kann, dann bräuchten wir solch eine Plattform hier überhaupt nicht und das hat auch nichts mit dem Machen von Hausaufgaben zu tun, wie mir hier schon unterstellt worden ist.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2004)

Nachdem wir nun anscheinend glücklicherweise wieder beim Thema sind: wo ist jetzt konkret noch Klärungsbedarf?


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

@BenTigger

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, warum Du überhaupt so persönlich wirst.
Lässt man Dich in Eurem Kindergarten nicht mehr mitspielen, oder was ist los?


----------



## BenTigger (24 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> @BenTigger
> 
> Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, warum Du überhaupt so persönlich wirst.
> Lässt man Dich in Eurem Kindergarten nicht mehr mitspielen, oder was ist los?



Doch Wölfi, nur ich bin Kindergärtner und habe es nur gelernt, mich in der Ausdrucksweise der kleinen anzupassen, damit die (du) mich auch verstehen.
Siehe es hat ja bei dir funktioniert. Und du spielst ja wieder richtig mit und sitzt nicht weiter zumzeternd in der Ecke...

_ Popcorn wieder wechpackend _


----------



## BenTigger (24 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> @anna
> 
> 
> Ich betone aber noch einmal, dass ich niemandem das Wort reden werde, schon gar nicht Anbietern von Dialern oder sonstigen Schweinereien, die über das Internet so verbreitet werden. Dennoch kann man bestimmte Dinge nur beleuchten, wenn man sie von verschiedenen Seiten betrachtet.



Ein sehr guter Ansatzpunkt, nur:



> Zudem habe ich das ja auch nicht verallgemeinern wollen, sondern von einem ganz konkreten Vorfall geschrieben, wo das eben sehr wohl wissentlich gemacht worden ist. In diesem konkreten Fall zieht eben die allgemeine Darstellung des Problems nicht richtig, denke ich.
> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass auch in diesem Einzelfall der Hintergrund beleuchtet werden muss, weshalb ich meine Fragen hier gestellt habe.



Leider kommt das erst jetzt heraus, was du wirklich wolltest. Wenn du das von vorn herein geschrieben hättest, wäre hier weit weniger Aufregung gewesen. Nur war dein wirkliches Begehren nicht erkennbar und wurde daher wurde das ganze, durch diverser Erfahrungen unsererseits, dann in die falsche Schublade einsortiert . Anstelle dann aber deinerseits gleich klarzustellen, was deine wirklichen Beweggründe sind, verzetteltest DU dich in  persönlichen Angriffsgefühlen und schlugst zurück.

Dadurch wurdest du auch durch bisher unbeteiligte immer mehr in eine Ecke abgeschoben und irgendwann reichte es auch mir  (siehe deine beleidigtgefühlte Antwort auf Großer Wolf)



> Und wenn ich von schwarzen Schafen auf der Nutzerseite geschrieben habe, dann stellt auch das immer auf den jeweiligen Einzelfall ab und ist keine Aussage, die von anderen dann auf die breite Masse übertragen werden darf.



Tja aber leider ist das bei uns aber so angekommen. Daher dann auch unser Aufschrei gegen dich.



> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man in so einem Forum nach Antworten suchen können muss, weil, wenn jeder schon alles weiß und selbst beantworten kann, dann bräuchten wir solch eine Plattform hier überhaupt nicht und das hat auch nichts mit dem Machen von Hausaufgaben zu tun, wie mir hier schon unterstellt worden ist.
> 
> Gruß, Wolfgang



So Wolfgang, folgender Passus ist allgemein und bezieht sich nicht auf dich persönlich sondern dient nur noch als Kommentar zu deiner Meinung oben, der dann auch an alle "neuen" gerichtet ist

Man sollte aber schon des Lesens mächtig sein und vorher sich ein wenig umschauen,  und dann gezielte Fragen stellen denn sonst werden ein und die selbe Frage millionen mal gestellt und die alten Hasen haben kaum noch Lust, ein und die selbe Frage immer wieder zu beantworten.


----------



## BigWoelfi (24 Januar 2004)

@all

Ich werde nicht auf die ganzen Fragen jetzt im Nachhinein noch einmal eingehen, die durch technofreak um 16.37 Uhr angemahnt worden sind, nachdem ich auf annas ausführliche Antwort ensprechend geantwort hatte. Es bedarf darüber hinaus keiner große Diskussionen mehr.

Diese Streiterei wäre für mein Verständnis auch gar nicht notwendig gewesen, wenn einfach auf meine eigenen Fragen eingegangen worden wäre, anstatt allerhand Unheil dahinter zu vermuten. 
Ernsthaft, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass Ihr die Beiträge nie bis zum Ende gelesen habt, sondern Euch angegriffen gefühlt habt an einer bestimmten Stelle, wegen einer bestimmten Formulierung oder was auch immer, dort mit Lesen abgebrochen und dann Eure Antwort geschrieben habt.

Ihr könnt ja gern noch einmal nachlesen. Ich habe immer unter Bezugnahme auf meinen konkreten Vorfall, der aber nicht mein eigener ist, gepostet und versucht, diesen Fall objektiv zu beleuchten.

Egal jetzt, ich hoffe es ist Schluss mit der Vollmüllerei und dass man wieder zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen kann. 

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi: :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

meldet sich dieser HAS typ noch einmal? oder ist er in der versenkung verschwunden? mittlerweile habe ich ein weiteres schreiben dieser firma erhalten, und mich würde brennend interessieren, wie und ob er sich äussert.

inhalt des schreibens: "bla bla, wir entschuldigen uns für dies und das, und senden ihnen hiermit ihre zugangsdaten. " (also benutzername + passwort)


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

@Woelfi, siehe Antwort-PN, das klärt bestimmt auch noch den Rest auf!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die H.A.S. ist lediglich der Versender der Rechnungen. Wir arbeiten für diverse Kunden....


@Matthias, wenn die HAS nur der Versender der Rechnungen ist, weshalb outet Ihr Euch dann auf den Websites (gem. selbsterstellter Rechnungen) als Inhaber aller Rechte an Forderungen und Content?
Irgendwo war zu lesen, dass Eure Kunden Euch mit deren Content bestellt haben - gibt es öffentlich eine Aussage darüber wer das insbesondere ist? Die Nationalität würde mir für´s Öffentliche reichen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi

ich habe die ganze Sache verfolgt und kann Dir nur recht geben. Auch ich habe mir so eine HAS-Sache samt Computer einmal genauer angesehen und mit verschiedenen Juristen (Befürworter und Gegner) durchdiskutiert. Du hast mit Deinen Fragen nicht so unrecht. So einfach, wie es von anderen mit dem TKG und StGB dargestellt wird, ist das nicht. Zu diesem Ergebnis muss man einfach kommen, wenn man sich etwas mit der Materie auskennt und sich den Verlauf dieses Dialers von Beginn bis zum Ende auf einem betroffenen PC einmal genau ansieht, die Internetseiten im Cache und im Internet genau betrachtet und die AGBs liest. Es gibt auch meines Wissens noch kein strafrechtlich oder zivilrechtliches Verfahren, das abgeschlossen wurde.  Was mich an der Diskussion besonders nervte war anna. Es kann doch nicht Aufgabe der strafverfolgenden Behörden sein, wegen jedem Dialer und den daraus folgenden Zivilverfahren die Computer zu begutachten. Ich glaube hier hat sie keine Ahnung, wieviel Aufwand dahinter steckt einen Dialer beweiskräftig darzustellen. Wenn strafrechtlich etwas vorliegt, ok sonst nein. Und in diesem Fall neige ich derzeit dazu zu sagen, wenn geklickt wurde, dann ist das eine zivilrechtliche Sache, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man je nach Vorgeschichte dem Ganzen nicht nachgeht.


----------



## cicojaka (25 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach, wie es von anderen mit dem TKG und StGB dargestellt wird, ist das nicht.



Wie wahr - und ein Fluch an unsere Gesetzgeber, dass dem (immer noch!) so ist  :evil: 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...und sich den Verlauf dieses Dialers von Beginn bis zum Ende auf einem betroffenen PC einmal genau ansieht, die Internetseiten im Cache und im Internet genau betrachtet und die AGBs liest...



Das wundert mich nicht, dass es, sobald auch auf Seite der Betroffenen so viel Fachwissen versammelt war, dass viele Beweise gerettet werden konnten, noch schlauere auf der anderen Seite geben würde, die noch mehr Zaubertricks haben, um ihre Spuren zu verwischen oder den Endruck zu erwecken, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zuging. Zaubertricks wie Kaninchen aus dem Hut zaubern (AGBs) oder verschwinden zu lassen (fiese Anweisungen) beeindrucken leider vielerorts noch zu sehr. Man glaubt halt nur, was man sieht. Ich kontere mit Einstein: "The absence of the proof is not the proof of the absence" - in diesem Falle bezogen auf die Abwesenheit strafrechtlicher Relevanz. Was Du da schreibst, klingt wie die Aussagen der Wegelagerer, die das Geld der Betroffenen eintreiben. Korrigier mich, wenn ich Dich bzw. Dein Gedankengut in eine falsche Ecke stelle - und v.a.: zeig her, was Du zu zeigen hast.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch meines Wissens noch kein strafrechtlich oder zivilrechtliches Verfahren, das abgeschlossen wurde.



??? Worauf beziehst Du Dich??? Auf diese neuen Fälle (wir haben z.Zt. keine Notstandsgesetzgebung mit Standgericht, oder hab ich was verpasst???) oder auf Altlasten einiger Beteiligten? In beiden Fällen erscheint mir diese Aussage sinnarm.




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich an der Diskussion besonders nervte war anna. Es kann doch nicht Aufgabe der strafverfolgenden Behörden sein, wegen jedem Dialer und den daraus folgenden Zivilverfahren die Computer zu begutachten.



 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
Machst Du dafür jetzt nicht die Falschen verantwortlich??? An dieser Tatsache sind die schuld, die diesen Mist programmieren und einsetzen, niemals die, die genau das Richtige sagen: Man muss alles speichern, was zu speichern ist. Noch hat man dann gute Chancen, aber das ändert sich sicher auch noch. Bis dahin muss der Gesetzgeber reagiert haben. Ende Gelände, Mehrwertsystem Dialer... ADIOS! Zurück nach Spanien mit dem Schrott
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube hier hat sie keine Ahnung, wieviel Aufwand dahinter steckt einen Dialer beweiskräftig darzustellen.



siehe oben, mir bleibt nur  das: :abgelehnt: 




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn strafrechtlich etwas vorliegt, ok sonst nein.



Quatsch. Wie soll ich wissen, dass etwas strafrechtlich relevantes vorliegt, ohne es untersucht haben zu lassen. Und 98% der User können das nicht untersuchen! Also müssen sie zu Spezialisten -  Dann kann man das entweder von einem machen lassen, der viel Geld dafür verlangt, oder man geht zum Staatsanwalt. Erneut gilt: An diesem Aufwand sind nicht die Betroffenen schuld und auch nicht die Berater der Betroffenen. Das gilt auch für den irrsinnigen Arbeitsaufwand der RegTP. Diese Kosten zahlen wir alle und man sollte sie eigentlich überführten Dialer-Murksern gleich mal mit auf die Rechnung schreiben.




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und in diesem Fall neige ich derzeit dazu zu sagen, wenn geklickt wurde, dann ist das eine zivilrechtliche Sache, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man je nach Vorgeschichte dem Ganzen nicht nachgeht.



Das ist nun deine persönliche Meinung, die Dir zusteht. Andere haben andere Meinungen.

wutentbrannt

f.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @BigWoelfi
> 
> ich habe die ganze Sache verfolgt und kann Dir nur recht geben. Auch ich habe mir so eine HAS-Sache samt Computer einmal genauer angesehen und mit verschiedenen Juristen (Befürworter und Gegner) durchdiskutiert. Du hast mit Deinen Fragen nicht so unrecht. So einfach, wie es von anderen mit dem TKG und StGB dargestellt wird, ist das nicht. Zu diesem Ergebnis muss man einfach kommen, wenn man sich etwas mit der Materie auskennt und sich den Verlauf dieses Dialers von Beginn bis zum Ende auf einem betroffenen PC einmal genau ansieht, die Internetseiten im Cache und im Internet genau betrachtet und die AGBs liest. Es gibt auch meines Wissens noch kein strafrechtlich oder zivilrechtliches Verfahren, das abgeschlossen wurde.  Was mich an der Diskussion besonders nervte war anna. Es kann doch nicht Aufgabe der strafverfolgenden Behörden sein, wegen jedem Dialer und den daraus folgenden Zivilverfahren die Computer zu begutachten. Ich glaube hier hat sie keine Ahnung, wieviel Aufwand dahinter steckt einen Dialer beweiskräftig darzustellen. Wenn strafrechtlich etwas vorliegt, ok sonst nein. Und in diesem Fall neige ich derzeit dazu zu sagen, wenn geklickt wurde, dann ist das eine zivilrechtliche Sache, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man je nach Vorgeschichte dem Ganzen nicht nachgeht.


@Gast
cj( ehemals Fischchen ) hat bereits ähnliches geschrieben, was ich mir bei Deinem Posting dachte. Im übrigen entziehe ich mich hier der Diskussion, wenn es nicht mehr um das Thema an sich geht - und wenn ich Dich genervt hatte, dann bitte sorry, bei diesem Thema musst Du da durch. Immerhin ist dieser Thread von mir eröffnet worden, da ich Disskussions- und Informationsbedarf darin sehe, damit gerade diejenigen nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken, die von dieser Art einer Geschäftsidee betroffen sind - sei es als Geschädigter oder als "Berater".
Abschließend - was das mit dem Gutachten auf sich hat, weiß ich ganz gut. Das von mir angesprochene Gutachten, dass in Berlin bzw. in Augsburg erstellt werden sollte, bezieht sich jedoch nur zu einem Teil auf einen Rechner - neben dem gibt es jedoch auch noch einen zweiten, virtuellen Teil im WWW.


----------



## Der Genervte (25 Januar 2004)

@Heiko

Ich habe einen Vorschlag zur Anmeldung in diesem Forum:

Jeder, der zum 1. Mal hier etwas posten möchte, muß - ob er will oder nicht - erst einige ältere Treats und Postings hier lesen ('Funktionsweise von Dialern', 'Vorraussetzungen zur Regelkonformität', vielleicht sicherheitshalber noch die 'Hammelplage',...) und das Lesen durch 3-maliges Eingeben von "OK" bestätigen! (bitte diesen Teil nicht automatisieren!) 

Erst jetzt kann ich die Reaktionen einiger "älterer" Forumsbenutzer auf meine ersten Postings verstehen. Lesen bildet halt doch.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2004)

Abschließend noch ein Wort in eingener Sache:
ich weiß von was ich schreibe. Ich habe eine Vielzahl von Dialern bewertet und bin in der Lage, das Thema sowohl technisch als auch rechtlich nachzuvollziehen. Nur bin ich verpflichtet, dies objektiv zu tun, da sich andere auf meine Aussage verlassen. Ich stehe also auf der richtigen Seite. Ich bleibe dabei, auf Grund der derzeitigen Erkenntnisse (Quelltext v. Internetseiten, viele Bildschirmkopien, mehrere CDs mit gesicherten Daten, alles mit professionellen, anerkannten Tools ausgewertet) muß man diese Erscheinungsform eines Dialers neu bewerten und kann ihn nicht mit den anderen gleichsetzen. Hier müssen erst einmal Verfahren abgeschlossen sein, um eine Position beziehen zu können. Ich glaube daran, dass man das stoppen kann, nur muss die Strategie stimmen und da habe ich einige gute Ansatzpunkte aus dem Forum gewonnen. 

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nur bin ich verpflichtet, dies objektiv zu tun, da sich andere auf meine Aussage verlassen.
> ...Ich glaube daran, dass man das stoppen kann, nur muss die Strategie stimmen und da habe ich einige gute Ansatzpunkte aus dem Forum gewonnen.


Na das ist doch schon mal ein positiver Ansatz für das Ziel, dass ich mit meiner Strategie der Transparenz erreichen will, _Herr Kollege_!
Allerdings mache auch ich neuerdings keinen Hehl mehr daraus, dass ich bei bestimmten Tatsachen von meinem früheren, neutralen Standpunkt leicht abweiche und mEn eine dringend notwendige Position beziehe. Was mich allerdings nicht dahingehend berührt, als dass ich der Verpflichtung zur objektiven Bewertung nicht mehr nachkommen würde. Das ewige, schwämmige Hin und Her in den Argumenten anderer führt nicht zu dem gewünschten/erwarteten Erfolg.


----------



## Counselor (25 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe dabei, auf Grund der derzeitigen Erkenntnisse (Quelltext v. Internetseiten, viele Bildschirmkopien, mehrere CDs mit gesicherten Daten, alles mit professionellen, anerkannten Tools ausgewertet) muß man diese Erscheinungsform eines Dialers neu bewerten und kann ihn nicht mit den anderen gleichsetzen.



Ich verstehe die Aufregung um diese 'neuen Dialer' nicht. Die zivilrechtlichen Bewertungskriterien sind doch einfach:

Dem Kunden müssen auf dem Werbeauftritt des Content-Providers die Informationen nach dem Fernabsatzrecht zur Verfügung gestellt werden, damit er entscheiden kann, ob er den Dienst nutzen möchte oder nicht. Wenn der Nutzer übertölpelt wurde, dann muss er nicht zahlen und der Inkassodienst muss notfalls beweisen, dass ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Dazu muss er darlegen, wie der Vertragsschluss läuft und beweisen, dass der Nutzer die entsprechenden URLs angesurft (Serverlogs) und die Anwahlsoftware bewusst in Gang gesetzt hat.

Im Zivilverfahren besteht auch keine Notwendigkeit, dass der Kunde mittels gutachtlicher Untersuchung seines Rechners Negativbeweise führt.

Wenn da was unkoscher gelaufen ist, dann wird das Inkassobüro den Beweis nicht führen können. Ausgetrickste Nutzer können auch eine *negative Feststellungsklage* gegen das Inkassobüro erheben und die Trickser damit ins Gerichtsverfahren zwingen.


----------



## cicojaka (25 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...muß man diese Erscheinungsform eines Dialers neu bewerten und kann ihn nicht mit den anderen gleichsetzen.



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da neue Überraschungen lauern. Verfolge mal die Werbeseiten von CrossC und Co. - und schau dann auch mal die alten Werbeseiten an, von dialern, die heute nicht mehr registrierbar sind: Wenn man kuckt, wie die dort gepriesenen Eigenschaften der Abrechnungssysteme, Stand ca. 2002, im Jahr 2003 in der Realität ausgesehen haben, muss man besorgt sein. V.a. wenn man kuckt, wer diese Dinger programmiert...

Ich bin ein überzeugter Gesellschaftpessimist und ahne da noch böse Überraschungen. 

Wenn, wie hier im Forum bereits deutlich gezeigt wurde, unbemerkt Dateien auf meinem Rechner zusammen gebastelt werden können und ausgeführt werden können, nur weil ich Malvorlagen anschauen will, ... ... ..., plus Administratorrechte durch Zertifikatsabsegnung, ... ... ..., ich bin nur Kassandra.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube daran, dass man das stoppen kann, nur muss die Strategie stimmen und da habe ich einige gute Ansatzpunkte aus dem Forum gewonnen.



Jetzt werde ich endgültig moralisch: Wie wäre es denn mit einer Gegenleistung???




			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn da was unkoscher gelaufen ist, dann wird das Inkassobüro den Beweis nicht führen können. Ausgetrickste Nutzer können auch eine negative Feststellungsklage gegen das Inkassobüro erheben und die Trickser damit ins Gerichtsverfahren zwingen.



Uii, Lesestoff für nächste Woche gesichert, respektive Gesprächsthema für meine Bierchentrinkrunde mit dem Anwalt meines Vertrauens...


----------



## Achnix (25 Januar 2004)

*Rückverfolgung von Rufnummern*

Hallo,

ich habe die Diskussion um den merkwürdigen Dialer mit Interesse verfolgt, da ich von bekannten um Rat gefragt wurde, die ebenfalls betroffen sind.

Wenn ich die Sache richtig verstanden habe kommt eine Abrechnung dadurch zustande, dass eine Hamburger Nummer angewählt wird um über die Rückverfolgung der Rufnummer an die "Opfer" zu kommen.

Meines Wissens (ich hoffe ich liege da nicht falsch) ist die Rückverfolgung von Rufnummern nicht mehr zulässig.

Wäre das nicht ein Ansatzpunkt für eine weitere Vorgehensweise?

Ich wünsche noch eine erfolgreiche, sachliche Diskussion.

Gruss Klaus


----------



## BigWoelfi (25 Januar 2004)

@Achnix

Du hast zunächst mal grundsätzlich falsch verstanden, wo angerufen wird.
Du solltest Dich an die allgemeine Regel für Foren halten und erst mal lesen, was im Thread schon mitgteilt worden ist.
Dann wäre Deine Frage überflüssig gewesen und Deine spekulative Feststellung, in Bezug auf die Rufnummernrückverfolgung auch. 

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## BenTigger (25 Januar 2004)

Moin Wolfgang,

Und du solltest mal die Scheuklappen ablegen, damit du bemerkst, was neben diesem Thread noch so vor sich geht. Und das dann auch lesen.

Es gibt tatsächlich die selbe Masche wie hier diskutiert, nur das da ne 040er Nummer gewählt wurde und dann aber die Dänen kassieren wollten.

Insofern passt seine Anfrage schon hier her, da dieser Thread sich nicht nur auf die 069er Rufnummer beschränkt sondern es sich um die Art und weise des ganzen Vorgehens. Neben der 069er gibt es noch die 0800er und 040er Masche. 

Wenn er nun die 040er Vorwahl erwähnt, dann vielleicht deswegen, weil es bei IHM nun mal die vorwahl mit dem selben vorgang an sich ist?


----------



## Achnix (25 Januar 2004)

Einerseits hat Wolfgang schon recht, 069 ist nicht Hamburg, da habe ich mich vertan.

Andererseits geht der Gedanke auch weniger in die Richtung welche Nummer gewählt wird, sondern dass die Rufnummer des Teilnehmers zurückverfolgt wird und in diesem Fall war ich der Meinung, dass dies nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## johinos (25 Januar 2004)

Achnix schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits geht der Gedanke auch weniger in die Richtung welche Nummer gewählt wird, sondern dass die Rufnummer des Teilnehmers zurückverfolgt wird und in diesem Fall war ich der Meinung, dass dies nicht zulässig ist.


 Nicht zulässig ist der Verkauf beispielsweise von CD-ROM mit Rückwärtssuche. Niemand ist aber daran gehindert, seine alten CD-ROM mit dem alten Programm rauszukramen. 
Manchmal wird auch platt angerufen und nach der Anschrift gefragt.


----------



## Jotoho74 (25 Januar 2004)

Hui, hier hat sich in zwei Tagen ja ne Menge getan.

Danke muss ich noch an Anna sagen, wegen deiner Hilfestellung. Habs aber mittlerweile doch allein hinbekommen. Allerdings hat sich das Ding auf dem PC meines Bruders gemütlich gemacht, nicht auf meinem. Für den kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen ob er auf so einer Seite gewesen ist, aber das es mit Kosten verbunden gewesen wäre, das bestreitet er zu wissen. Einige gute Ansätze find ich hier um nächste Schritte zu unternehmen.

Kleiner Rat: Die Polizeidienststellen werden den Betroffenen gegenüber natürlich sehr skeptisch sein und auch ermitteln ob die Einwahl nicht doch vollkommen korrekt erfolgte. Schwarze Schafe gibts sicher immer die sich auch um solche Kosten drücken wollen.



> Vergleiche mal Deine Rechnungen, ob sie zumindest bei dem Service, für den Du bezahlen sollst, gleich sind - sollte die erste auf ein Monatsabo lauten und die zweite identisch sein, so bestätigt das schon immer mal, das mehrere "Dial in" des Tools zu immer neuen Rechnungen führen. Für Dich hat sich damit der Streitwert schon mal halbiert.



Also da hatte ich glücklicherweise von Anfang an keine Bedenken, dass sich der Streitwert zumindest halbiert, denn die Daten auf der Rechnung sind vollkommen identisch, bis auf die Rechnungsnummer natürlich. Wie Du aber schon sagst, der Dialer scheint sich öfter einzuwählen, auf welche Weise und unter welchen Umständen muss ich noch mal schaun ob ich was aus meinem Bruder raus bekomme  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2004)

*Falsche Adressen und Falsche Telefonnummer*

Mahlzeit,

ich habe ebenfalls ein Schreiben der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme bekommen.

Leider sind wir vor einem halben Jahr umgezogen. Dabei hat sich neben der Adresse auch die Telefonnummer geändert (Seufz).

Jetzt hat uns doch irgendeiner der ominösen Kunden der HAS (wenn nicht die HAS selbst ....) doch glatt vor nicht ganz 4 Wochen mit der nicht mehr auf unseren Namen registrierten Telefonummer irgendwo im I-net erwischt ?!?!?!?

Ich denke, daß ist Beweiß dafür, daß die H.A.S. (veraltete) Telefonbücher abschreibt und quasi pauschal diese Schreiben versendet. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, daß nur ISDN Nutzer diese Rechnungen bekommen ...

Gruß
Kay


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2004)

*Re: Falsche Adressen und Falsche Telefonnummer*



			
				Coolkay schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls ein Schreiben der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme bekommen.
> 
> ...



Du hast einen Postnachsendeantrag, oder?

Grüsse aus ME
Dots aka Rabauke[[/img]


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Januar 2004)

@ Coolkay


Zwei Bitten: Registriere Dich hier und stelle Dich als Zeugen in den möglicherweise folgenden zivilrechtlichen Streitigkeiten zur Verfügung.

Auch an eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrugsversucht sollest du denken.

Mit der Registrierung hier im Forum, können Betroffene mit Dir durch PN - Persönliche Nachrichten - Kontakt aufnehmen.

Deine Geschichte scheint alles das, was uns HAS erzählen wollte, zu widerlegen.


----------



## technofreak (25 Januar 2004)

*Re: Falsche Adressen und Falsche Telefonnummer*



			
				Coolkay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, daß nur ISDN Nutzer diese Rechnungen bekommen ...
> 
> Gruß
> Kay



In allen Fällen , über die hier im Forum berichtet worden ist und bei denen nachgefragt wurde , ist dies der Fall
= ISDN mit aktivierter Nummernanzeige =CLIP 

tf


----------



## Heiko (25 Januar 2004)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass CLIP mittlerweile auch bei den (faktisch nicht mehr existenten) "analogen" Anschlüssen by default aktiviert ist.


----------



## Fidul (26 Januar 2004)

*Re: Falsche Adressen und Falsche Telefonnummer*



			
				Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Coolkay schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Menschenskinder, Dotshead, mach es uns doch nicht so schwer (-> Hervorhebungen).

Das hier scheint wirklich ein für die HAS extrem übler Fall zu sein.


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu vergessen, dass CLIP mittlerweile auch bei den (faktisch nicht mehr existenten) "analogen" Anschlüssen by default aktiviert ist.



Jein, im konkreten Fall in einer mir  bekannten NRW- Großstadt   ist z.Z noch  Parallelbetrieb, 
d.h die alten 6 stelligen (z.Z noch die überwiegende Mehrheit in dieser Stadt) verhalten sich 
  noch immer so (keine  Rufnummernanzeige)

Die  neu angemeldeten 7 stelligen  haben Rufnummernanzeige, wobei das im Gegensatz zu ISDN-Anschluß 
nicht vom Teilnehmer  eingestellt werden kann. Ob CLIR (Rufnummernunterdrückung) 
überhaupt vorgesehen ist und ob das beantragt werden kann, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2004)

*Re: Falsche Adressen und Falsche Telefonnummer*



			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier scheint wirklich ein für die HAS extrem übler Fall zu sein.



Wenn sich das einwandfrei belegen läßt , allerdings, gelle   

Ab und zu geht auch was daneben , und man erwischt den Falschen am falschen Ort zur falschen Zeit....

Da wäre ich dann doch mal an einer  Aufklärung interessiert.....


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Jein, im konkreten Fall in einer mir  bekannten NRW- Großstadt   ist z.Z noch  Parallelbetrieb,
> d.h die alten 6 stelligen (z.Z noch die überwiegende Mehrheit in dieser Stadt) verhalten sich
> noch immer so (keine  Rufnummernanzeige)



Kommt auf die Großstadt an - in einer (anderen?) NRW-Großstadt, nämlich Bochum, wurde zum Jahreswechsel der langjährig bestehende Analoganschluß meiner Schwiegereltern ohne jede Aktion ihrerseits oder Benachrichtigung auf CLIP umgestellt...


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auf die Großstadt an - in einer (anderen?) NRW-Großstadt, nämlich Bochum, wurde zum Jahreswechsel der langjährig bestehende Analoganschluß meiner Schwiegereltern ohne jede Aktion ihrerseits oder Benachrichtigung auf CLIP umgestellt...



Tja, die DTAG macht was sie will und der "Otto Normalo" merkt erst hinterher, was passiert ist   

Es kann genau so auch hier passieren, aber bisher (seit ca 3 Jahren, so lange beobachte ich das ) unverändert 
(sehe ich  täglich am ISDN-Anschluß ) 

tf


----------



## whyso (26 Januar 2004)

*Nicht registriert Dialer; § 43b, Abs.5 Telekommunikationsg.*

hi leute hab gerade post von unserem Freund bekommen.

Er teilt meine Ansicht nicht, und wolle eventuell klage wegen Rufschädigung erheben.

Ich denk mal, weil ich geschrieben hab, dass ihre Dialer zur zeit der Einwahl nicht registriert gewesen sind..

was habt ihr noch für erfahrungen gemacht, hat jemand schon gewonnen ???


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2004)

*Re: Nicht registriert Dialer; § 43b, Abs.5 Telekommunikation*



			
				whyso schrieb:
			
		

> Er teilt meine Ansicht nicht, und wolle eventuell klage wegen Rufschädigung erheben.
> 
> Ich denk mal, weil ich geschrieben hab, dass ihre Dialer zur zeit der Einwahl nicht registriert gewesen sind..



Rufschädigung  erfordert Öffentlichkeit, wenn diese Ausage nur als direktes nichtöffentliches Anschreiben 
erfolgt ist,wäre das eine  leere und substanzlose Drohung. Wenn es auf anderem Weg erfolgt ist,
 woher kennt  er deine Identität? 


			
				whyso schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr noch für erfahrungen gemacht, hat jemand schon gewonnen ???


offensichtlich hast du dir nicht die Mühe gemacht den Thread zu lesen, sonst müßtest du wissen, 
daß es noch nicht mal zu Mahnbescheiden gekommen ist

tf


----------



## whyso (26 Januar 2004)

*Nicht registriert Dialer; § 43b, Abs.5 Telekommunikationsg.*

Richtig, ich habe den ganzen threat nicht gelesen. Aber wenn es zu keinen mahnbescheit gekommen ist, dann ist das schon gut..



mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2004)

Die H.A.S. ist recht "rührig" , Dialer scheinen nicht die einzige "Erwerbsquelle" zu sein:

Firewallinfo:  Unberechtigte Zahlungsaufforderungen unterwegs 

Hier scheint man sich nicht mal die Mühe zu machen, PC-Benutzer per I-Net mit Zahlungsaufforderungen 
zu "beglücken" der Briefkasten reicht anscheinend: Wie wärs denn mal endlich mit einer Stellungnahme?


			
				Firewallinfo schrieb:
			
		

> Unberechtigte Zahlungsaufforderungen unterwegs
> 
> Montag, 26. Januar 2004
> Augenblicklich sind bevorzugt im niederbergischen Kreis *Mettmann* Zahlungsaufforderungen
> ...



@BigWoelfi

Wie beurteilt man denn "auf der anderen" Seite solche Aktivitäten, noch immer von 
der Seriosität des Unternehmens überzeugt???

Können Sie jetzt vielleicht verstehen, warum hier eine gewisse Animosität herrscht?

Amtspersonen insbesondere von Strafverfolgungsbehörden rede ich grundsätzlich
 mit "Sie" an, es sei denn Verwandte ersten Grades...


cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

whyso schrieb:
			
		

> ..... und wolle eventuell klage wegen Rufschädigung erheben.


 Womöglich würde das dann auch auf die Verbraucherzentrale Velbert zutreffen, denn die behaupten ja das: 





			
				firewallinfo.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentrale Velbert geht nach Prüfung der Zahlungsaufforderungen von einem besonders dreisten Fall von Abzocke aus und rät, die Rechnungen nicht zu begleichen und zunächst eine Mahnung abzuwarten. Andreas Adelberger, Leiter der Velberter Verbraucherzentrale geht allerdings davon aus, dass die Unternehmen keine weiteren Schritte einleiten werden.


Wobei ich diesen Hinweis des VSchützers Adelberger nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann...





			
				firewallinfo.de schrieb:
			
		

> Falls dennoch eine Mahnung eingehen sollte und es ist sichergestellt, dass der Betroffene keine Serviceleistungen vereinbart hat, rät Adelsberger zu einer Strafanzeige.


...wieso erst anzeigen, wenn man zivilrechtlich an der Wand steht? MEn sollten die HH-Behörden zeitnah von den zahlreichen Geschädigten und dem Ausmaß des "Geschäftes" Kenntnis erlangen.


----------



## BigWoelfi (26 Januar 2004)

@Captain Picard

Was soll das denn? Warum ein solcher Ton, mit diesen Unterstellungen? Was willst Du damit sagen? Was hast du denn gegen Behörden? Rennst Du da nicht auch hin, wenn Dir ein Ungemach widerfahren ist?
Oder willst Du bloß Stimmung machen, weil Dir das Thema zu sachlich geworden ist?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

@BigWoelfi
Nach unserer kleinen PN-Tratscherei ein kleiner Hinweis, der mir ein bisschen auf die Galle drückt - *mache mal ein bischen langsamer*! Hier im Forum ist das so ein bisschen wie in eine großen Familie geworden und mir ist nicht bequem dabei, wenn ich lese, wie schnell Du "schießen" kannst.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Rennst Du da nicht auch hin, wenn Dir ein Ungemach widerfahren ist?



nur wenn es unvermeidlich ist, aber ich vermisse die Antwort auf meine Frage der 
Einschätzung dieses sogenannten "Unternehmens" . Da du ja anonym bist, kannst du ja deine  
Meinung äußern, ohne  in Konflikte zu geraten. Es ist doch wohl mehr als auffällig , daß 
jedesmal, wenn von unerklärlichen Rechnungen die Rede ist , diese "Firma" ins Spiel kommt.

Warum äußert sich der Herr nicht, nachdem er hier den Mund so voll genommen hat:
Sein letztes Posting vom 20.1.04
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36881#36881

seitdem hab ich ihn mehrfach im Forum gesehen, ohne  daß er irgendetwas von sich gegeben hat . 

Es steht ihm frei zu den Vorgängen Stellung zu beziehen. Warum taucht jedesmal wenn
von solchen Abbonnementsrechnungen oder dubiosen Rechnungen die Rede ist dieser Name auf?

cp


----------



## BigWoelfi (26 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> *mache mal ein bischen langsamer*! Hier im Forum ist das so ein bisschen wie in eine großen Familie geworden und mir ist nicht bequem dabei, wenn ich lese, wie schnell Du "schießen" kannst.


Das kann doch nicht richtig sein, dass ich mich für nichts angreifen lassen muss. Was sollen denn solche Sachen?
Außerdem, was heißt denn schnell? Von 17:58 Uhr bis 19:14 Uhr. Lag daran, dass ich es nicht früher gesehen habe. 

Ich wollte in der Sache ja eigentlich gar nichts mehr schreiben. Da muss man dann aber so etwas über sich lesen.
"Ich halte HAS also für ein "seriöses Unternehmen"? Und da soll "ich" nicht wiedersprechen dürfen, sondern stillhalten? Wie war das mit dem in eine bestimmte Ecke stellen doch gleich?

Das sind die Dinge auf dieser Welt, die ich im Leben nicht verstehen werde. Warum wird zum Beispiel der "Captain Picard" nicht für den Seitenhieb angezählt, der doch wohl nicht wirklich eine richtige Grundlage hat?

Liegt das daran, dass er schon über 300 Beiträge geschrieben hat, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Ist die Meinung von einem "Neuen", weil weniger Beiträge, auch weniger wert? Dürfen User in diesem Forum wegen ihrer geäußerten Meinung ständig angegriffen werden, selbst wenn das Problem eigentlich ja geklärt ist?

Sind User, die schon länger hier sind, als andere, dazu aufgefordert oder auserwählt, den "Neuen" auf diese Weise nahezubringen, wo es hier lang zu gehen hat?

Ist das wirklich der gewollte Umgangston in diesem Forum? Das kann und will ich nicht glauben.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2004)

> Ich bin nur verantwortlich für das, was ich schreibe, nicht für das, was Du verstehst (oder verstehen möchtest)



 :gruebel: 

tf


----------



## jacklaren (26 Januar 2004)

Hallo,ich habe eure Artikel zur H.A.S. gelesen und da sich die H.A.S.
ja auch angemeldet hat, habe ich das Angebot genutzt und der H.A.S
meine Beschwerde mitgeteilt und prompt Antwort erhalten. Meine Rechnung wurde storniert und ist erledigt.
Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere auch mal diesen Weg probieren
als groß zu Klagen 
Mit freundlichem Gruß 
          Jack


----------



## BigWoelfi (26 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich vermisse die Antwort auf meine Frage der Einschätzung dieses sogenannten "Unternehmens" .


Wo steht denn in den Regeln des Forums geschrieben, dass ich mich zu einer Antwrot drängen lassen muss?
Ich hatte doch schon mitgteilt, dass ich für mich aus der Diskussion entnommen habe, was ich benötige, um eine Entscheidung für mich treffen zu können.
Diese Meinung muss ich doch nicht zwingend veröffentlichen, oder?



> Da du ja anonym bist, kannst du ja deine Meinung äußern, ohne  in Konflikte zu geraten.


Ich muss aber nicht, wie schon gesagt. Außerdem hatte ich schon mehrfach mitgeteilt, dass es auch bei jedem strafrechtlich relevanten Sachverhalt immer auf die Beurteilung des Einzelfalls ankommt. Was in den hier diskutierten Fällen möglicherweise vom Prinzip her nach Betrug stinkt, muss es im Einzelfall nicht auch zwingend sein.



> ... [Du meinst offenbar den "Matthias" von HAS?]


Warum stellst Du "mir" denn eigentlich diese Fragen, stell sie ihm doch? Ich kenne den noch immer nicht. 

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## BigWoelfi (26 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich bin nur verantwortlich für das, was ich schreibe, nicht für das, was Du verstehst (oder verstehen möchtest)



Lustig sein kann ich auch:
Man(und Frau), das gilt natürlich für Euch, weil es in "meiner" Sig steht. 
Ich weiß selbst, dass ich mich manchmal missverständlich ausdrücke, was noch lange kein Grund ist, mich missverständlich zu behandeln. Hi, hi, 

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2004)

jacklaren schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Rechnung wurde storniert und ist erledigt.
> Vielleicht sollte
> der eine oder andere auch mal diesen Weg probieren
> als groß zu Klagen


gestern  angemeldet und heute schon erledigt: wow 
Wunder über Wunder , aus dem Nirwana taucht ein zufriedener User auf, wenn du 
jetzt noch deinen Schriftwechsel scannst und hier als Attachment postest (Namen kannst 
du ja schwärzen) würde das etwas an  Glaubwürdigkeit bringen und nicht den Verdacht 
aufkommen lassen, daß hier jemand "Schützenhilfe" leistet....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

Schön, dass wir wieder beim Thema sind. Aus einem anderen Thread entliehen, ist folgendes bestimmt auch hier nicht fehl am Platz:


			
				sauerer Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37854#37854


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Die H.A.S. ist recht "rührig" , Dialer scheinen nicht die einzige "Erwerbsquelle" zu sein:
> 
> Firewallinfo:  Unberechtigte Zahlungsaufforderungen unterwegs
> 
> Hier scheint man sich nicht mal die Mühe zu machen, PC-Benutzer per I-Net mit Zahlungsaufforderungen zu "beglücken" der Briefkasten reicht anscheinend: Wie wärs denn mal endlich mit einer Stellungnahme?


 Zahlungsaufforderungen ohne Internet? Das sieht doch eher nach einer veralteten D-Info-Version aus, neuer Nutzer am alten Anschluss... 
Hat da jemand Kontakt zu dieser Verbraucherzentrale? Wäre doch interessant, wann der Aufgeforderte den Anschluss an wen abgegeben hat.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

Hallo und Tschüss,

seit Ende letzter Woche habe ich mich wegen der Firma durch das Internet gewühlt und Infos gesammelt. Dabei kam ich auch in Euer Forum. Eigentlich wollte ich nur lesen, ließ mich aber dann doch zu zwei Kommentaren motivieren, einfach weil ich da etwas nicht so stehen lassen wollte. Heute wollte ich mich anmelden und siehe da, kaum hat sich da einer beruhigt, versucht man ihn wieder zu nerven. Das ist doch wie im Kindergarten. Es ist doch logisch, dass dann alles wieder von vorne losgeht. Einem entsprechenden Eintrag folgt der nächste. Habt Ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wie das Außenstehende sehen. Wenn Ihr unter Euch bleiben wollt, macht weiter so.

ein enttäuschter Gast


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2004)

@ entäuschter gast

was erwartest du eigentlich? Friede,Freude, Eierkuchen? Dies  ist ein Forum in dem
 kontrovers diskutiert wird.

Wenn hier diejenigen mitmischen wollen, die auf der Verdienerseite stehen(laut ihrer eigenen Aussage),
 dürfen sie sich nicht wundern 
wenn die (unfreiwillige) Bezahlseite dagegen hält. Diejenigen, die hier Rat suchen, haben den 
 (soweit es möglich ist) auch bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

inzwischen hat die auf den rechnungsschreiben angegebene hompage ihr erscheinungsbild geändert.
statt kennwortabfrage (und bei abbrechen versuch eines dialerdownloads) kommt nun gleich eine sexseite


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2004)

h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die H.A.S. ist lediglich der Versender der Rechnungen. Wir arbeiten für diverse Kunden die Ihre Dienste im Internet Erotikbereich anbieten. Aus diesem Grunde können wir auch nicht eigenmächtig alle Rechnungen stornieren. Ich kann hier jedoch versprechen, dass jeder, der mir eine PN sendet von mir persöhnlich überprüft wird und ggf. die entsprechende Rechnung stornieren.  ...




Ich hätte da noch eine Frage:

HAS versendet Rechnungen und zieht für Kunden bei der Kunden bzw. vermeintlichen Kunden Geld ein?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

Zumindest auf den "Kontroll"-Seiten, die dann auf den Rechnungen benannt werden, steht z. B. dieser Text: _"Ich akzeptiere die Bedingungen und den Tarif. Die Kosten für den 30 Tage Zugang betragen: Euro 69,95 . Soll eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden? Ihre aktuelle Verbindung wird dabei getrennt. Dieser Service wird von D.W.M Ltd.UK zur Verfügung gestellt. [email protected]****.com AGB"._ Mehr AGB habe ich nicht gesehen (übrigens dunkelgraue Schrift auf schwarzem Grund und Minizeichenhöhe).

Auf den Rechnungen selbst heißt es: _"...wir bedanken uns für Ihren Besuch auf unserer Internetseite..."_


----------



## technofreak (27 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest auf den "Kontroll"-Seiten, die dann auf den Rechnungen benannt werden



Da liegt aber genau die Crux, eine Alibiseite ins WWW zu stellen, ist ja wohl kein unüberwindliches 
Hindernis und ist IMHO nicht im mindesten ein Beweis...

es gibt wohl kaum etwas "flüchtigeres" als HPs und Sites im I-Net 

tf


----------



## sascha (27 Januar 2004)

Die Kripo Hamm sammelt derzeit Material in Sachen HAS:



> "Das ist eindeutig Betrug. Ein Vertrag ist nicht zustande gekommen", weiß der Hammer Kripobeamte (Rolf Steinhagen). Bezahlen sollten Betroffene die Rechnung auf keinen Fall. Die Beweislast liege beim Rechnungssteller, in diesem Fall eine Firma in England, die das Geld über die Hanseatische Abrechnungs GmbH eintreiben lässt.
> 
> Mittlerweile beschäftigen sich bundesweit Polizeidienststellen mit diesem Problem. "Jetzt wird erst einmal Material für die Staatsanwaltschaft gesammelt, um in einer kozertierten Aktion vorgehen zu können", so Steinhagen. Wichtig sei, dass die Geschädigten auch tatsächlich Anzeige erstatten. In Hamm ist das beim Kriminalkommissariat 32 möglich.



http://www.westfaelischer-anzeiger.de/lokales/westfaelischer_anzeiger/story.jsp?id=125114


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> *Alibiseite*


Danke TF, der Begriff war mir bislang nicht eingefallen.

Heute kam mir mal wieder was zu Ohren - da war einer auf der AOL-Startseite und wollte sich im Funbereich das Girl des Tages downloaden, nix weiter - sein Rechner schmierte ab und zwei Tage später kam der Beleg von HAS, welch ein Zufall?!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Beweislast liege beim Rechnungssteller, in diesem Fall eine Firma in England, die das Geld über die Hanseatische Abrechnungs GmbH eintreiben lässt...


Firma ist gut gesagt. Wenn man den dargelegten Websites Glauben mag, so ist das die hier oft diskutierte Comet Media Ltd., einem Partner/Tochterunternehmen der Crosskirk aus Spanien. Parallel kommt auch noch die Sun Infomedia SL. aus Spanien ins Spiel, ebenfall ein Unternehmen der Crosskirk-Gruppe!

@Veruschka, womit wir wieder beim Thema sind.


----------



## Veruschka (27 Januar 2004)

*Freunde*

@ anna,

Tja, hab leider noch keine Rechnung bekommen.
Beobachte seit einem Jahr das Treiben der Eheleute „Crosskirk“. Hoffe, das diese Geschichte das Fass endlich zum Überlaufen bringt.

Und deshalb anna, für dich  :bussi:  und  :thumb: 

Veruschka


----------



## Insider (28 Januar 2004)

@Der Jurist, zu Deiner Frage nach AGB:


			
				a.........e schrieb:
			
		

> BEDINGUNGEN / AGB: Nachfolgend die Bedingungen für das Herunterladen und die Benutzung unserer auf dieser Seite vorliegenden Zugangsschlüssel-Software. Mit dieser Software bekommst Du den Schlüssel zum Zugang vieler tausend Videos, diversen Live-Shows, einigen Spy-Cams, mehr als 100.000 super scharfe Qualitätsfotos und hunderten von Sex-Geschichten. Zudem wirst Du eine riesige Auswahl privater Chat-Rooms und vieles mehr vorfinden. Die Inhalte werden von einem Provider in Holland bereitgestellt. Du musst mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, um diese Inhalte anschauen zu dürfen. Die Inhalte dieser Siten sind sehr erotischer Art. Der Provider dieser Seiten kann nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden für allfällige psychische oder physische Schäden, die durch Benutzung dieses Materials auftreten können. Der Provider dieser Site ist nicht verantwortlich für Diskriminierungen in irgendeiner Form, die als Folge des Materials auf dieser Site oder des Kontaktes zwischen Benutzern dieser Seite entstehen. Der Kontakt zwischen enutzern dieser Seite geschieht auf eigene Verantwortung. Das gesamte Material auf dieser Seiten ist in Übereinstimmung mit derzeitigen internationalen Urheberrechtsbestimmungen bezogen worden. Das Benutzen des Materials dieser Seite ohne unser Einverständnis wird durch Provider und Lieferanten ausnahmslos rechtlich verfolgt. Der Betrag wird durch eine Rechnung, die Dir zugestellt wird, berechnet. Dieser Dienst wird bereitgestellt von: D.W.M Ltd.UK. Wenn Du unsere Zugangsschlüssel-Software deinstallieren willst, nutze bitte den Button Deinstall in unserer Software. Durch Anklicken des Download-Buttons (\"Verbinden\") akzeptierst Du alle Bedingungen und wirst bei Nichteinhalten der Regeln zur Verantwortung gezogen. Die Software, die beim Anklicken des Download-Buttons heruntergeladen wird, und sich dann im Windowsverzeichnis befindet, bricht (wenn sie heruntergeladen und aktiviert ist) die aktuelle In ternetverbindung ab und ruft den Service-Server an. Sie ermöglicht das herunterladen des Usernamen und des Zugangs-Passwortes und somit den Zugang zu den Inhalten von diesem Service über deine Standard Internetverbindung. Die Software trennt die Verbindung zum Service-Server nach ca.2 Minuten und es kann dann der normale Internetzugang von deinem Internet-Provider benutzt werden, um mit den Zugangsdaten zu den Inhalten zu gelangen. Viel Spass !


@all, jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, weshalb der Dialer bereits beim Ansurfen der Website, nach seiner Installation, die bestehende Verbindung trennt und erstmals eine neue aufbaut, ohne dass der User "Verbinden" betätigt hat.

_Ein altes Problem des Webdialers!_

Die AGB sind von der Startseite nicht sofort einsehbar - es gibt lediglich einen Link, den man mit dem Text, den anna gepostet hat, erst erreicht, wenn man die Site bis an das untere Ende scrollt. Nach Aufruf der Website erscheint eine Fensteransicht, die geeignet ist, den User vom weiteren scrollen abzuhalten. Auf Klicken eines Bildes oder sonstigen Hyperlinks im eingeblendeten Fenster setzt die o. g. Routine für den Dialer nach einer Zertifikatsbestätigung für Sun Infomedia S.L. sofort ein. Der Link zu den AGB wird erst wieder angzeigt, wenn der Dialer bereits seine erste Einwahl durchgeführt hatte. Auf dem Bildschirm überwiegen jedoch die Fensterüberlappungen mit mehreren Browserapplikationen ohne Steuermöglichkeit.

_Name editiert , selbst ein Newbie kann sich daraus eine URL "basteln" , Jurist und den Admin/Mods ist diese  Site
bekannt tf _


----------



## jacklaren (28 Januar 2004)

Posteingang :: Nachricht 
Von: h.a.s. - NL Hamburg 
An: jacklaren 
Erstellt: Mo, 26.01.2004, 09:26 
Betreff: Re: Rechnung vom 08.01.04   
Hallo Jack, 

laut der Datenbank unseres Kunden: 
28.12.2003 23:56:41 43 23:57:24 AOL st-olb00005 (st-olb00005_de$t$06942726998) 

hast Du Dich am 28.12 kurz vor Mitternacht über die AOL Erotikseiten angemeldet. 

Aus Kulanzgründen habe ich Deine Rechnung heute stornieren lassen. Der Zugang zu den entsprechneden Erotikseiten ist dann natürlich auch gesperrt. 

Wenn Du noch Fragen haben solltest dann melde Dich einfach bei mir. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 
Matthias 
Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme  

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dies ist die Postnachricht die ich auf meine Mail  an den Vertreter der HAS 
bekommen habe.
Gruß
JACK


----------



## Teleton (28 Januar 2004)

Na wunderbar, dann wäre ja eins von schätzungsweise 50.000 Problemen erledigt. Macht bei ner Erledigungsquote von 1 pro Woche noch ein paar Tage Arbeit für Matthias.
Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

Hallo Chris,

mir geht es genauso wie dir. Hab auch grad von dieser Firma Post bekommen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht was wir tun können. Vielleicht hast du ja schon eine Lösung??? Würde mich über eine ANtwort freuen.

LG

Doreen




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe von "hanseatische abrechnungssysteme" post bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungs systeme*

Hallo

Ich habe auch post bekommen von dieser firma. Mein problem liegt jetzt darin, dass ich DSL-Nutzer bin und es schwer ist über DSL diese Nummern anzuwählen. Weiter, ich habe meine Servise Nummern bei der Telekom sperren lassen seit dem 3. 2002.

Auf jeden fall, habe ich heute Strafanzeige gestellt wegen Betrug. Alle anderen die sich betrogen fühlen sollten das auch tun.

LG Manuel


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Januar 2004)

@DerJurist:



			
				jacklaren schrieb:
			
		

> Posteingang :: Nachricht
> Von: h.a.s. - NL Hamburg
> An: jacklaren
> Erstellt: Mo, 26.01.2004, 09:26
> ...



Ich glaube, das beantwortet deine Frage zur eigenen/fremden Forderung. AOL ist ja wohl nicht HAS-eigen ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*Stornierung der Rechnung von der H.A.S.*

Bitte um Hilfe


Heute bekam ich die Rechnung der HAS ohne zu wissen was das ist

Bitte überprüfen sie diese Rechnung  

Username: XXXXXXXX    Passwort:YYYYYYYY
Normalerweise bekommt man doch eine E-Mail ich wüßte aber nicht

wann ich diese bekommen haben soll.


Vielen Dank im vorraus

_*E-Mail Addi aus Gastname gelöscht , siehe NUB *_
*[Virenscanner: Kombination Username/Passwort eliminiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*Rechnung von  www.pzdinfo.com an: XXXXXXXXXXX*

Hallo! Hiermit möchte wir Ihnen mitteilen das kein S.  S.  unter angegbenen Adresse exestiert. Wir möchten außerdem darauf verweisen,dass wir keinerlei Verträge mit irgentjemand abgeschlossen haben. Selbstverständlich haben wir auch keine Dienstleistungen von Erotikanbietern in Anspruch genommen.Bitte überprüfen Sie diese Angaben und stornieren Sie bitte Ihre Rechnung. Ich hoffe das diese Angelegenheit damit erledigt ist.    Mit freundlichen Gruß

_Name gelöscht , siehe NUB _
*[Virenscanner: Namen im Betreff gelöscht]*


----------



## cicojaka (28 Januar 2004)

@mods: ID auch löschen, oder??? ...aol.com

Username: US***Passwort:ISQ***

Danke nach unten


----------



## virenscanner (28 Januar 2004)

done...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

@ Doreen
@ Manuel

Lest Euch doch mal zuerst die vorangegangenen Postings durch. Dort steht eine ganze Menge, damit Ihr Eure Situation entsprechend einschätzen könnt und in etwa wisst, was passiert sein könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*Re: Stornierung der Rechnung von der H.A.S.*



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise bekommt man doch eine E-Mail ich wüßte aber nicht


Diese Mal nicht, die Verifizierung der Session erfolgt über ein illegales Dialerprogramm, dass eine Festnetznummer in Frankfurt anwählt - die Übermittlung der Zugangsdaten per Brief ist offensichtlich ein weiterer Versuch von Matthias, sein Geschäft auf gerade Beine zu stellen.
Auch für Dich und die anderen, die hier bestimmt auch noch kommen werden gilt, am besten von der Seite 1 an lesen und dadurch Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## ravenna (28 Januar 2004)

Hallo Anna,

ich habe mich jetzt durch diesen Thread durchgekämpft. Ich muss sagen, sehr interessant.

Nun zu meinem Fall, ich bekam vor genau 2 Tagen einen Anruf von einem angeblichen Postverteilungsservice. Diese behaupteten ein Päckchen zu beitzen, bei dem die Anschrift nicht mehr leserlich sei. Sie jetzt alle in Frage kommenden Personen abtelefonieren würden. Sie fragten nach meiner genauen Anschrift. Obwohl mir die Sache spanisch vorkam, gab ich meine ANschrift heraus. Und heute erhielt ich diese Rechnung. Ohne zu wissen für was für einen Service.

Sicher war ich auch auf Erotikseiten, nur hab ich nie OK oder ähnliches eingegeben. Ich hab solche Seiten sofort wieder verlassen.

Ich hab hier gelesen, dass diese Rechungen nicht bezahlt werden sollen. Nun gut, ich werd dies nicht tun. Aber soll ich wirklich eine ANzeige erstatten oder reicht es nicht vielleicht wenn ich diesen Matthias anschreibe???

Liebe Grüße

Doreen


----------



## ravenna (28 Januar 2004)

Hallo Anna,

ich habe mich jetzt durch diesen Thread durchgekämpft. Ich muss sagen, sehr interessant.

Nun zu meinem Fall, ich bekam vor genau 2 Tagen einen Anruf von einem angeblichen Postverteilungsservice. Diese behaupteten ein Päckchen zu beitzen, bei dem die Anschrift nicht mehr leserlich sei. Sie jetzt alle in Frage kommenden Personen abtelefonieren würden. Sie fragten nach meiner genauen Anschrift. Obwohl mir die Sache spanisch vorkam, gab ich meine ANschrift heraus. Und heute erhielt ich diese Rechnung. Ohne zu wissen für was für einen Service.

Sicher war ich auch auf Erotikseiten, nur hab ich nie OK oder ähnliches eingegeben. Ich hab solche Seiten sofort wieder verlassen.

Ich hab hier gelesen, dass diese Rechungen nicht bezahlt werden sollen. Nun gut, ich werd dies nicht tun. Aber soll ich wirklich eine ANzeige erstatten oder reicht es nicht vielleicht wenn ich diesen Matthias anschreibe???

Liebe Grüße

Doreen


----------



## ravenna (28 Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wie finde ich nochmal diesen Dialer auf meinem PC???? Falls ich einen drauf hab??? und wie heißt der nochmal?????

Liebe Grüße

Doreen


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*HAS*

Ich habe einen Anruf bekommen von einem paketdienst, wo man mir mitteile, dass sie die sendung nicht zustellen können. Angeblich ist die Adresse verwischt. Auf dieses päkchen nicht größer als CD Hüllen warte ich heute noch. Ich nehme mal an, dass da die HAS hinter steckt. Jetzt stellt sich die frage, IP-Telefonnr, die Adresse bekommen sie auf grund unsere bessherigen gesetze nur so raus. Sie rufen unter einen falschen vorwandt an und ermitteln so die adressen. Und da fängt in meinen Augen bertrug an. Ich jedenfalls habe strafanzeige gestellt.

LG René


----------



## sascha (28 Januar 2004)

> Ich habe einen Anruf bekommen von einem paketdienst, wo man mir mitteile, dass sie die sendung nicht zustellen können. Angeblich ist die Adresse verwischt.



Von dieser Masche ist bereits mehrfach berichtet worden, um Adressen herauszufinden...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

ravenna schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie finde ich nochmal diesen Dialer auf meinem PC???? Falls ich einen drauf hab??? und wie heißt der nochmal?????
> 
> ...


Hi, der Dialer nennt sich Webdialer, er trägt die Bezeichnung "st-olb00005" oder "st-olb00001" oder wie auch immer. Offensichtlich lassen sich mit den unterschiedlichen Dialern auch die unterschiedlichen Projekte von den Initiatoren zuordnen.
Wenn Du das Tool suchst, dann gehe mal in den Windows-Explorer. Dort liegt er unter C:\Windows und ist gekennzeichnet mit einem kleinen roten Türchen. Zuvor solltest Du Dir aber mal Deinen Desktop anschauen. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ist im Taskmanager (unten rechts) ebenfalls so eine rote Tür und eine weitere Verknüpfung im Startmenü. Das Symbol im Taskmanager klickst Du rechts. Daraufhin kannst Du Dir nochmals die Logindatei betrachten oder "Uninstal" wählen. Das entfernt den aktiven Teil des Dialers. Anschließend löschst Du auch die Mutterdatei aus dem Explorer und schließlich auch aus dem Papierkorb.
Damit jedoch nicht genug - die ehrbaren Geschäftsleute haben Dir nämlich noch ein Zertifikat beschert und könnten - wenn das nicht auch gelöscht wird, jederzeit wieder auf Deinen PC einfallen. Also suche den Ordner C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files und lösche alle darin befindlichen Zertifikate durch Klick mit der rechten Maustaste und dann auf "entfernen".

Was die Anzeige betrifft, so beschleicht mich da so eine gewisse Vorahnung. Um den statistischen Wert der Anzeigen bei der zuständigen StA in Hamburg nach oben zu treiben, solltest Du zumindest dorthin ein Brieflein verfassen und dabei Deine Meinung über den Sachverhalt kundtun. Gib´ eine Kopie der Rechnung dazu. Solltest Du zu Deiner nächstgelegengen Polizeiwache gehen wollen, so steht Dir das natürlich frei. Du solltest Dir davon aber nicht allzuviele Hoffnungen machen.

Letztlich geht es Dir hier insbesondere nur um eines - Du willst nicht bezahlen, weil Du Dir sicher bist, keinen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein. Nun, zumindest einen Widerspruch musst Du an die HAS schreiben und womöglich sieht sich Matthias derzeit tatsächlich genötigt, Widersprüchler aus der Rechnung zu entlassen. Wenn dem dann doch nicht so ist, kannst Du Dich beruhigt nach hinten lehnen und den s. g. Mahnbescheid abwarten, so überhaupt einer kommt. Alle Schreiben, die zwischendurch noch an Dich ergehen, sind säuberlich (für evtl. später) abzuheften und zu ignorieren.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

*HAS*

Habe gestern auch eine Rechnung von Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme erhalten.  Widerspreche mit Einschreiben und erstatte Anzeige. Erhielt letzte Woche einen Anruf, im Nachhinein seltsam. Die Post habe ein Päckchen für mich und könne Absender nicht lesen. Stehe nur mit Namen ohne Anschrift im Telefonbuch. Woher wissen die aber, das ich im Netz bin. Habe erst seit 19.1. DSL, (vorher Modem), soll am 16.1. bestellt haben.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

@mx752, mit dem DSL hat das nichts zu tun. Da warst Du bestimmt am 16.01. mal online - damals noch mit Deinem Modem.
Funktionieren tut die Chause sowieso nur, wenn ein Modem/ISDN-Zugang zum Rechner besteht. Also für alle DSL-User auch dann, wenn irgendein weiterer Telefonanschluss zu dem Rechner vorhanden ist.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

*@Andi/betrifft H.A.S... das ist ne ganz linke Angelegenheit!*

Ich habe mich schlau gemacht, da es uns auch getroffen hatte. D. h. der Anschluss lief auf meinen Freund, doch wir nutzen diesen alle beide. Auch wir hatten natürlich zu keiner Zeit uns solch ein Tool runtergeladen bzw. irgendetwas in dieser Richtung bestätigt, und sollten nun auch die 69,95 Euro Nutzungsgebühr für diesen Zugang zahlen... Nach unzähligen Telefonaten, bekam ich von einem Telekom-Mitarbeiter den Tipp, mich an die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg zu wenden, da es alleine in dieser Woche wahnsinnig viele Such-Anfragen nach dieser ominösen H. A. S. Firma gegeben hatte, und die nirgendwo aufzufinden war"!!!!! Also habe ich das getan... Der Mitarbeiter der Verbraucher-Zentrale in Hamburg teilte mir mit, dass man auf GAR KEINEN FALL, den Bertrag von 69,95 Euro entrichten solle!!! Sondern man solle denen einen Brief schreiben, mit dem Hinweis, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen würde, da man ein solches Tool nicht bestellt hätte, und somit diese Firm auch keinerlei Rechte haben, das Geld einzufordern... Auch mit dem Hinweis, das auf weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen nicht reagiert werden würde!!!!

Des weiteren sagte man mir, ich/wir sollen uns absolut stur stellen... auch, falls man uns mit einem Mahnbescheid drohen sollte...DIESE SACHE IST NICHT LEGAL!!!!!!! ...und ich weiss von dieser Zentrale, dass da bereits Schritte gegen diese Firma eingeleitet worden sind!!! Wir persönlich haben unsere Namen und Adressen bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Hamburg gelassen...

Im Übrigen fand auch ich auf meinem Computer diese Dialer-Nummer st......... Von uns gibt es auf keinen Fall Geld!!! Ich habe mich sogar mit meinem Rechtschutz bereits kurzgeschlossen, die den Fall übernehmen werden, falls die H. A. S. auf eine Zahlung bestehen sollte!!!!

Liebe Grüße
Pendra


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, das mich jemand belehrt nicht alles gelesen zu haben ( was auch stimmt *g* )
so habe ich doch mehrfach gelesen das diese Rechnung "nur" ISDN - Nutzer erhalten haben. Seit gestern hat ein Bekannter von mir jedoch  ebenfalls eine solche Rechnung erhalten. Er geht aber nur mit Modem ins Netz
Was mich nun interessiert, muß ich diese Rechnung mittels Einschreiben/Rückschein anfechten/ reklamieren wie auch immer?.. oder reicht einfaches ignorieren aus?
Er bat mich das in die Hand zu nehmen, da er der deutschen Sprache nicht sonderlich mächtig ist. Und nachdem ich dann gestern Abend mal bei Google den Absender HAS eingab, stiess ich auf diverse Hinweise, das es sich, wie bereits angenommen, um Abzocke handelt.
Die postings dazu sind jedoch unterschiedlich.. also kennt sich jemand hier juristisch aus ?
Ach ja, das einzigste was ihm aufgefallen ist, das er mehrfach auf seinem AB benachrichtigungen hatte, er habe bei einer Verlosung teilgenommen und gewonnen.  Man war nun wohl daran interessiert ihn persönlich anzutreffen um ihm seinen Gewinn oder was auch immer, zukommen zu lassen.
LG Ute36


----------



## technofreak (29 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> so habe ich doch mehrfach gelesen das diese Rechnung "nur" ISDN - Nutzer erhalten haben.



Nicht vollständig gelesen    , auch viele Analoganschlüsse übertragen seit geraumer Zeit 
die Rufnummer. 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Januar 2004)

*Erste Schritte*

Erste Schritte bei Rechnung von Hamburgische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH über € 69,95:

1. Ruhig bleiben. Es sieht derzeit danach aus, dass keine wirksamen Forderungen entstanden sind.

2. Schreiben an die H.A.S. unter bezugnahme auf die Rechnung, dass man das sog. "Zugangstool" nicht geladen habe. Sollte sich dieses unbemerkt und ungewollt eingewählt haben, ist hierdurch kein Vertragsverhältnis zu Stande gekommen, wodurch auch keine Vergütung von € 69,95 vereinbart ist. Der Kunde der H.A.S. möge daher die Forderung ausbuchen. 

3. Für etwas Frechere: Zusatz, dass wegen dieser Weigerung keine Kosten von Inkassounternehmen erstattungsfähig entstehen, wenn der Fall vor Gericht geht, da die H.A.S. damit rechnen muss, dass eine außergerichtliche Inkassobemühung des Betrags von € 69,95 erfolglos bleibt. Im Übrigen werde wegen des eindeutigen Sachverhalts auf Mahnschreiben etc. nicht reagiert werden, sodass sofortige Klage anheim gestellt wird.

4. Mitteilung des Vorfalls an die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, dort wird gesammelt und (wohl) auch mit der Staatsanwaltschaft zusammen gearbeitet.

5. Abwarten und hier aktuell lesen und schreiben, damit andere ggf. "davon lernen".

Jemand Ergänzungswünsche?


----------



## Raimund (29 Januar 2004)

*Der Hamburger Inkassoknecht*

:evil: 
Warum ist diese Vorgehensweise im Rechtsstaat eigentlich möglich?

Ein aufstrebender Jungunternehmer - nennen wir ihn "Igel" - kennt eine Reihe von Mafiosi und will mit ihnen den Reibach machen. Er gründet eine Gmbh zum Geldeintreiben. Dann überzieht er flächendeckend die Republik mit Mahnschreiben.

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage bewegt sich der "Igel" eigentlich?

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1848893

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ1075192628024741638/doc9938A.html

Hias und Uwe, gesiebte Luft für Euch beide wäre das Gesündeste!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Counselor (29 Januar 2004)

*Re: Erste Schritte*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Ergänzungswünsche?


6. Androhung einer negativen Feststellungsklage


			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage bewegt sich der "Igel" eigentlich?


Man munkelt, das basiere auf § 263 StGB.


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2004)

7) Vorsorglicher Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln + vorsorgliche Anfechtung nach §123 BGB

(selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung i.S.v. § 312d BGB liegt nicht vor, auch ist die Leistung noch nicht erbracht)

Teleton


----------



## Tom Bindus (30 Januar 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

habe den Thread von Anfang gelesen und möchte all denjenigen danken, die einen konstruktiven Beitrag geliefert haben und damit mir (und sicher auch vielen Anderen) sehr geholfen haben.

*@ technofreak* (zur Info) und natürlich alle Anderen, die es interessiert:
meine Schwester hat ebenfalls eine Rechnung von H.A.S. erhalten (einschließlich des ominösen Anrufs von einem Paketdienst), nur ist bei deren *Analog-Anschluß die Rufnummerübertragung explizit unterdrückt* (hab es extra nochmal ausprobiert).
Das läßt mich vermuten, daß (technisch gesehen) die Rufnummer generell übertragen wird, also die Anzeige der Rufnummer auf dem Telefon mittels eines zusätzlichen technischen Merkmals gesteuert wird.
Will damit nur sagen, daß weder ISDN noch CLIP das eigentliche Merkmal sein kann, wo die "Falle" zuschnappt oder nicht.
Vielleicht hat diesbezüglich irgendjemand in der Runde genauere Kenntnisse.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Tom Bindus schrieb:
			
		

> ... nur ist bei deren Analog-Anschluß die Rufnummerübertragung explizit unterdrückt... Das läßt mich vermuten, daß (technisch gesehen) die Rufnummer generell übertragen wird...


So isses!


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

Tom Bindus schrieb:
			
		

> Will damit nur sagen, daß weder ISDN noch CLIP das eigentliche Merkmal sein kann,
> wo die "Falle" zuschnappt oder nicht.


In der Mehrzahl der hier bekannten Fälle ist es aber der Fall. Ein starkes Indiz ist, daß bei Tests 
mit "unlistet Numbers" , d.h keinem Eintrag im Telefonverzeichnis prompt Rückrufe erfolgten,
mit der Aufforderung die Adresse preiszugeben.



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Tom Bindus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber nicht für "Otto Normalo"  einsehbar , und in diesem Fall ist H.A.S auch nur "Otto Normalo" 
Wenn dies diesem Unternehmen möglich wäre , würde die ganze Rufnummernunterdrückung
 keinen Sinn  machen , denn dann könnte das jedermann.

Wir sprechen hier nicht von Providern oder Strafverfolgungsbehörden, H.A.S ist weder das eine  noch das andere

Dies schließt nicht aus , daß auch andere Methoden verwendet werden, wie aus vorhergehenden 
Postings von Vorfällen in Mettmann ersichtlich reicht  u.U. auch der Briefkasten


----------



## szeusel (30 Januar 2004)

hallo,

also habe diesem matthias von has nun schon die 2 pn geschickt.
doch bis jetzt kam noch keinerlei antwort darauf.
hat hier überhaupt schon mal einer eine antwort von ihm auf eine pn bekommen?

gruß szeusel


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

szeusel schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier überhaupt schon mal einer eine antwort von ihm auf eine pn bekommen?


Anscheinend nicht , aber dafür hat sich aus dem Nirwana ein "hochzufriedener" User gemeldet ,
der innerhalb kürzester Zeit sich hier angemeldet hat und einen Tag später schon "Vollzug" meldete.
Da mag sich jeder seinen Reim darauf machen   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38047#38047

tf


----------



## szeusel (30 Januar 2004)

ich verfolge das hier nun schon eine weile und versuche alle artikel zu lesen.
gute tipps sind schon dabei, aber dennoch habe ich keine ahnung was ich am besten tun soll.
anzeige erstatten, einen brief an die has schreiben oder einfach nur abwarten ob eine mahnung ins haus flattert.

keine ahnung??????????????


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ1075192628024741638/doc9938A.html

Drittes Kapitel  genau lesen, dann sollte alles klar sein , wurde übrigens schon gepostet.


----------



## Counselor (30 Januar 2004)

Teltarif berichtet folgendes


			
				Teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Informationen der Kriminalpolizei Hamm installiert sich beim Surfen im Internet eine Art Dialer-Programm auf der Festplatte. Es spioniert die Telefonnummer und Adressdaten des Benutzers aus. Damit hat die Firma alle Informationen, die sie zum Versenden ihrer Rechnungen benötigt.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw05/s12694.html


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

szeusel schrieb:
			
		

> ...anzeige erstatten, einen brief an die has schreiben oder einfach nur abwarten ob eine mahnung ins haus flattert.


1. Brief per Einschreiben an die HAS (Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung), dabei möglichst kurz fassen;
2. abwarten bis eventuell ein Mahnbescheid kommt, zwischenzeitliche Mahnungen dre HAS könnenggf ignoriert werden;#
3. evtl. schriftliche Anzeige bei der StA Hamburg erstatten (einfacher Brief recht);

siehe auch:


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Schritte bei Rechnung von Hamburgische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH über € 69,95:
> 
> 1. Ruhig bleiben. Es sieht derzeit danach aus, dass keine wirksamen Forderungen entstanden sind.
> 
> ...



@ Counselor, mit dem zittierten Beamten in Hamm habe ich mich bereits kurz geschlossen - was da in Teltarif gepostet wurde ist nicht ganz das, was er mir erklärt hatte, das ist etwas übertrieben und geht ein bisschen an der Realität vorbei (_ein Dialer, der Adressen protokolliert_)


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @ Counselor, mit dem zittierten Beamten in Hamm habe ich mich bereits kurz geschlossen - was da in Teltarif gepostet wurde ist nicht ganz das, was er mir erklärt hatte, das ist etwas übertrieben und geht ein bisschen an der Realität vorbei (_ein Dialer, der Adressen protokolliert_)





			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> . Es spioniert die Telefonnummer und Adressdaten des Benutzers aus.



hmm, wie soll das denn gehen? Ist das Programm so intelligent, alle Word und sonstigen Textverarbeitungsdateien 
 auf Adressen zu untersuchen? Wo sonst sollten diese Adressdaten denn wenn überhaupt  stehen? Diese 
Hypothese erscheint mir denn doch etwas gewagt. 

tf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Januar 2004)

> Counselor schrieb:
> Es spioniert die Telefonnummer und Adressdaten des Benutzers aus.



Ich habe den Dialer noch nicht gesehen, kann mir aber vorstellen, daß er den Benutzernamen und andere Daten aus der Registry ausliest, die man z.B. bei der Betriessysteminstallation eingibt. Viele weit verbreitete Programme speichern in der Registry persönliche Daten, die problemlos ausgelesen werden können. Damit vereinfacht sich die Suche nach der passenden Adresse für die Mahnungen. Ein Durchsuchen der Festplatte wäre zu auffällig.

Nebelwolf


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Viele weit verbreitete Programme speichern in der Registry persönliche
> Daten, die problemlos ausgelesen werden können.


Na ja, auch das halte ich doch für eine  etwas gewagte Hypothese, so viel Programme 
sind das nun auch nicht, die die *komplette* Adresse speichern und vor allem User, die die auch noch eingeben. 
in MS Office hab ich jedenfalls an keiner Stelle die Adresse angeben und auch sonst  habe ich 
noch nie meine Adresse bei der Registrierung, Installation  oder sonstwo eingegeben.
Bei mir (und in meinem mir bekannten Umfeld) hat niemand seine  Adresse eingegeben, außer in  Textdokumenten

tf


----------



## Counselor (30 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Es spioniert die Telefonnummer und Adressdaten des Benutzers aus.


Zur Klarstellung: *Diese Aussage stammt von Teltarif*.
Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, aber: wenn der Faxdienst aktiviert ist, dann bekommen die User beim ersten Fax eine Maske eingeblendet, in der sie die Adressdaten eingeben können. Das könnte man sicher auslesen.

Andererseits dürfte es geschickten Programmieren möglich sein, den CLIP am Modem beim Dialeranbieter auszulesen. Dieser wird meines Wissens zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Klingelsignal übertragen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Januar 2004)

Ich habe meine Zweifel, daß ein Dialer wirklich Daten von der Festplatte liest und versendet. Allerdings würde genau dieser Anbieter von dieser Technik profitieren. Es reichen ja ggf. auch Datenfragmente die die Suche nach der zur Telefonnummer passenden Adresse erleichtern. 

Auch in der normat.dot von MS Word ist über die Registry leicht zu finden, dort muß man auch seine komplette Adresse eintragen, wenn man bestimmte Features nutzen will, daher ist es für Angreifer zumindest einen Versuch wert. Symantec Produkte verlangen bei der Installation eine vollständige Adresse, die vermutlich auch in der Registry abgelegt wird. 

Mein Umfeld und ich halte es da so wie Technofreak und gebe an diesen Stellen garantiert keine persönlichen Daten sondern nur Striche ein. Kreative Phantasieangaben können später sehr peinliche Situationen auslösen ;o)

Nebelwolf


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits dürfte es geschickten Programmieren möglich sein, den CLIP am Modem beim Dialeranbieter auszulesen. Dieser wird meines Wissens zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Klingelsignal übertragen.



Das würde aber doch keinen Sinn machen, wozu soll der CLIP übertragen werden, wenn ich 
einerseits  explizit Rufnummernunterdrückung verlange und auf der anderen Seite diese mit
 relativ (programmtechnisch) einfachen Mitteln umgangen werden könnte.

Was die Faxprogramme (z.B WinFax) betrifft, auch da kenne ich keinen Anwender, der dort seine  gesamte
Adresse eingegeben hat. Wofür denn ? Die Anwender benutzen in aller Regel selbst kreierte Form oder Deckblätter
auf denen je nach Geschmack Adresse oder auch nicht eingetragen ist.


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in der normat.dot von MS Word ist über die Registry leicht zu finden,
> dort muß man auch seine komplette Adresse eintragen, wenn man bestimmte Features
> nutzen will, daher ist es für Angreifer zumindest einen Versuch wert. Symantec Produkte
> verlangen bei der Installation eine vollständige Adresse, die vermutlich auch in der Registry abgelegt wird.



Die "Ausbeute dürfte aber doch recht  gering sein, da müßten zwei  Randbedingungen gleichzeitig zutreffen:
Der User hat "irgendwo" auf der Platte/Registry seine  vollständige Adresse abgelgt , 
er surft ausgerechnet auf einer  Site mit diesem Dialer , und fängt sich dort einen ein.

Da dürfte der Weg der "reverse identifikation" mit einem  eventuellen Rückruf , der bei weitem "effizientere" Weg sein.


----------



## Counselor (30 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde aber doch keinen Sinn machen, wozu soll der CLIP übertragen werden, wenn ich einerseits  explizit Rufnummernunterdrückung verlange und auf der anderen Seite diese mit
> relativ (programmtechnisch) einfachen Mitteln umgangen werden könnte.



Da habe ich wohl falsch gedacht. Wenn jemand ständiges CLIR hat, dann wird die Rufnummer an der Vermittulungsstelle unterdrückt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Das mit der Datenübertragung vom PC ist schon weit hergeholt. Wenn die Rufnummernübermittlung abgeschaltet ist, so sollte das auch funktionieren. Was mich stört, ist die Tatsache, dass hier eine nicht erlaubte Rückwärtssuche über die übertragene Telefonnummer erfolgt. Wieviele Verstösse da wohl schon vorliegen??!! Wieso stört sich daran kein Datenschützer oder keine Strafverfolgungsbehörde. Wenn die ihre Daten nicht offiziell von der Telekom bekommen, dann geschieht dies doch auf rechtswidrige Art. Und so etwas sollte man doch stoppen können. Ich meine  z. B. so mit einem unangemeldeten Hausbesuch.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Da dürfte der Weg der "reverse identifikation" mit einem  eventuellen Rückruf , der bei weitem "effizientere" Weg sein.



Ja, mit Sicherheit ist der Rückruf effizienter, aber es gibt Leute mit unterdrückter Rufnummer, die so angeschrieben werden könnten. So etwas könnte man aber wieder viel einfacher und risikoloser mit einer Fangschaltung erreichen.

Vermutlich wird es sich um einen Irrtum handeln, allerdings wäre die Kombination von Trojanischen Pferd und Dialer für Datendiebe durchaus interessant.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 Januar 2004)

Zumindest unter Windows wird beim ersten Einrichten einer DFÜ-Verbindung ein sogenannter Standort angelegt, für den auch die Vorwahl und Telefonnummer des Anschlusses erfragt wird, an dem der Computer hängt. Diese Telefonnummer ist dann für andere Anwendungen auslesbar und kann auch an den Server der H.A.S. übermittelt werden, für Fälle in denen keine Rufnummer beim Verbindungsaufbau übermittelt wird.

*Mögliches Experiment:*
Über zwei alte T-Net Standardanschlüsse, die nie im Telefonbuch gelistet waren mal den Dialer benutzen.

Das geht dann folgendermaßen:
- An dem einen Anschluß wird der Computer per Modem angehängt.
- Die Rufnummernübermittlung ist unterdrückt.
- In den Standortdaten des Rechners ist aber die Telefonnummer des anderen Anschlusses eingetragen.
- Ein mal einwählen und dann ein paar Tage warten, ob an einem der Anschlüsse ein Anruf vom Paketdienst aufschlägt.
= Dann hätten wir Gewissheit™.

MfG
L.


----------



## galdikas (31 Januar 2004)

_[edit] - Heiko_

gal


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2004)

@gal  :respekt:

Ob der D.W. hier mit dem T.W. dort zu tun hat http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3851&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= ? Hier [...] ja stark?!


----------



## Der Genervte (1 Februar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ... Burgstr. 18, 63579 Freigericht (= Privatadresse des FDP-Ortsvorsitzenden von Freigericht, ebenfalls an hypio/am beteiligt)...gal



Ähhmmm, kann ja durchaus sein, das ich da etwas falsch verstehe.
Aber - für den Fall, das ich das richtig interpretiere - wäre das nicht eine Möglichkeit für einen kleinen Nebenkriegsschauplatz?

Infos und Fakten sammeln und als 'kleine Anfrage' an den *FDP-Bundesvorstand* mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme? Hatten wir hier nicht jemand von der Presse, der auch ab und an kleine Storrys veröffentlichen will?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Februar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir hier nicht jemand von der Presse, der auch ab und an kleine Storrys veröffentlichen will?



www.Onlinekosten.de liest hier häufig mit. Die Jungs bringen ab und zu Beiträge bei Sat1 unter. Dort freut man sich sicher über ein paar Hintergrundinformationen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

Lustig... Gerade wollte ich Freunde in der Nähe von Freigericht informieren und gab bei google "Hanseatische plus Abrechnungssysteme plus Staatsanwalt" ein.

Und wo lande ich? Bei den Referatlern... Is ja nett 


Aber immerhin ist Cb auf Platz 1



_Link zu nicht vorhandenem Attachment gelöscht - Heiko_


----------



## Chemiker (1 Februar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ... [...], 63579 Freigericht (= Privatadresse des FDP-Ortsvorsitzenden von Freigericht, ebenfalls an hypio/aktienmarkt.net beteiligt)...gal



Da werd ich doch morgen mal  0 rein zufällig  0 meinen Heimweg durch das Freigericht legen.  Die Behausung muß ich mir mal genauer ansehen, bzw. was sich so auf dem Türschild befindet. :lupe: 

Morgen abend mehr. :saint: 

Halt, noch eins zum Schluß: Freigericht ist eine Gemeinde, welche aus 5 Ortsteilen besteht. Zu dreien ein Sprichwort sagt: 
Horbach, Bernbach und Somborn

schuf der Herrgott in seim Zorn. :fg2: 

Chemiker 
:schreiben:


----------



## cicojaka (1 Februar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Außerdem ist der Name
> 
> Jean-Baptiste Detourel (Name geändert)
> 
> ...



Und meine Kölner Freunde haben nicht zufällig doch was damit zu tun???

h**p://www.icomag.de/produkte.html

--> sun telecom? Ist Sun Telecom HH eine Filiale???


----------



## galdikas (2 Februar 2004)

*h.a.s. Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_[Edit] - Heiko_


----------



## technofreak (2 Februar 2004)

Heise berichtet jetzt auch über das dubiose  Geschäftsgebaren:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44254


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Karin Goldbeck, Juristin der Verbrauchzentrale Niedersachsen warnt davor,
> diese Rechnungen zu begleichen. "Bezahlen muss nur, wer auch einen Vertrag geschlossen hat."
> Den Beweis dafür müsse der Anbieter erbringen, bislang sei dies in keinem der bekannt
> gewordenen Fälle geschehen. Grund für die Rechnungsstellung ist ein Dialer-Programm,
> ...



tf


----------



## Raimund (2 Februar 2004)

*Der Hamburger Inkassoknecht.*


Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Hamburger Hiasl (bayr. für Mathias)? 

Nach großmäuligen Ankündigungen ist es ganz still geworden:

Sitzt der schon oder steht er noch?

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ10751926560249215860/doc9952A

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2004)

*Re: h.a.s. Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> 7. Ehemaliger Sitz der Geschäftsleitung der *mp3-OnlineShop.com AG* war die
> 
> Neue Wiese 49
> 73760 Ostfildern/Stuttgart.




Also doch mein Bowling spielender Freund, der domains in Spanien versteigert? Na das wird ja immer toller...


cico


----------



## technofreak (2 Februar 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44254
Es wäre doch eigentlich der übliche Weg , wenn sich ein  Unternehmen zu Unrecht beschuldigt fühlt, 
die Verbraucherzentrale mit einer  Unterlassungsklage zu "beglücken" oder...
tf


----------



## Chemiker (2 Februar 2004)

*HAS - Freigericht - hypio*

0 So rein zufällig  0 war ich auf dem Heimweg ins Freigericht geraten.
Doch so einfach, wie ich mir das gedacht hatte, war es nicht. :bigcry: 

Wie schon beschrieben, hat die Gemeinde Freigericht fünf Ortsteile, aber leider auch 4x die Burgstr. verzeichnet. :gruebel: 
Soviel zum Thema =Gemeindereform=. :-? 

Nach ner guten Stunde und zwei Ortsteilen kam die Erkenntniss, bei den anderen beiden muss die richtige sein.  

Morgen gehts weiter. Schaun mer mal. :roll: 

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Februar 2004)

:lupe:


----------



## Chemiker (2 Februar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> :lupe:



@ devilfrank: Geheime Botschaft ??
Sorry, aber ich (noch) 'n bissel auf dem Schlauch.

Chemiker


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Februar 2004)

Bei der Suche nach der richtigen Burgstraße Lupe nicht vergessen.
Machen doch alle Detektive seit Sherlock so. Oder?
 :lol:


----------



## Chemiker (2 Februar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Suche nach der richtigen Burgstraße Lupe nicht vergessen.
> Machen doch alle Detektive seit Sherlock so. Oder?
> :lol:



DANKE !!
"AufdieStirnhau"

Man, auf meinem Schlauch stand ja ein Elefant ( :holy: ).

Lupe und Lampe liegen parat !!

Chemiker


----------



## galdikas (2 Februar 2004)

*icom AG*



			
				cicojore schrieb:
			
		

> Und meine Kölner Freunde haben nicht zufällig doch was damit zu tun???
> 
> h**p://www.icomag.de/produkte.html
> 
> --> sun telecom? Ist Sun Telecom HH eine Filiale???



Wie die Sun Telecom mit der Domain pzdinfo.com verbandelt ist, weiß ich nicht.  Ob zwischen dem pzdinfo.com-Domaininhaber U.  S. , und dem ehemaligen hypio.com AG - Beteiligten (wahrscheinlich Aufsichtsratsmitglied, vermutlich auch Aktionär) und mp3-Onlineshop.com AG - Beteiligten (im "Office Frankfut") U.  XXX S. ein Zusammenhang besteht, ist auch nicht sicher.

Ob S.  an der aktienmarkt.net AG beteiligt ist, weiß ich nicht.
Und ob die heutigen aktienmarkt.net AG - Beteiligten irgendwie mit der h.a.s. in Verbindung stehen, ist reine Spekulation.

Die h.a.s. soll für die D.W.M. Ltd abrechnen, die angeblich die ......com - Inhalte verantwortet.

Die deutsche a....de  (auf die früher von f.....com weitergeleitet wurde, einer Domain der Comet Media Ltd. unter derselben Adresse wie die vergangene Woche gegründete D.W.M. Ltd

CAUSEWAY HOUSE
1 DANE STREET
BISHOPS STORTFORD
HERTFORDSHIRE CM23 3BT  )

war ebenfalls in Frankfurt registriert:

Was hat die icom AG (Uno Gomez?) mit der ganzen Sache/Sun Telecom zu tun?


Gruß,
gal.

_* Postings editiert, Persönliche Daten , Whois Ergebnisse und jugendgefährdende
 Links entfernt , bitte  NUBs beachten*_


----------



## cicojaka (3 Februar 2004)

Die iCom? 

Kenn ich doch von irgendwoher...


siehe pn


Grüsse
cico


----------



## technofreak (3 Februar 2004)

Ist zwar nicht exakt das gleiche Schema aber es zeigt doch die Marschrichtung 
bei "unaufgeforderten" Vertragsangeboten.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44277


> BGH hebt Freispruch wegen rechnungsähnlicher Vertragsangebote auf
> Die Masche ist nicht neu: Mit zum Teil offiziell wirkenden Rechnungen versuchen windige
> Geschäftsleute seit Jahren, Unternehmen und Privatpersonen zum Abschluss eines meist auf
> eine wenig nützliche Leistung gerichteten Vertrags zu bewegen. Über einen solchen Fall hatte
> ...


tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 Februar 2004)

Noch ein paar Rechercheergebnisse gibt's hier:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=5023431&forum_id=52453

Ich weiss nicht, ob das schon alles hier gelistet ist, da mir das sichten von 20 Seite etwas mühsam ist. Daher poste ich einfach mal den Link zum Forumseintrag bei Heise.

MfG
L.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Februar 2004)

Etwas Leckeres für HAS:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44277




			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> BGH hebt Freispruch wegen rechnungsähnlicher Vertragsangebote auf
> 
> (Fortsetzung von TF)
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (3 Februar 2004)

Langsam wirds eigentlich Zeit, dass sich mal wieder der Stellvertreter der HAS im Forum meldet. Oder ist der nach Nauru ausgewandert?


----------



## technofreak (3 Februar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam wirds eigentlich Zeit, dass sich mal wieder der Stellvertreter der HAS im Forum meldet. Oder ist der nach Nauru ausgewandert?



Tja war wohl offensichtlich nur ein kurzes Gastspiel (3 Postings)  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36832#36832
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36876#36876
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36881#36881


			
				h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Ablenken will ich von gar nichts. Ich sehe es nach wie vor positiv
> das wir hier Rede und Antwort stehen. Ich warte einfach mal die nächsten Tage ab....


 das war am 20.1 , seitdem Sendepause, schaun mer mal


----------



## sascha (3 Februar 2004)

> Ich warte einfach mal die nächsten Tage ab....



Tja, ich schätze, die Entwicklung dürfte nicht unbedingt in seinem Sinne sein...


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Februar 2004)

Aber das war schon fast heroisch, wie er sich hier in die Brust geworfen hat...
 :lol:


----------



## Chemiker (3 Februar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> :lupe:



Die Lupe habe ich nicht benötigt, aber nen großen Zettel.
Ich mach da was falsch, mit meinem Job. :gruebel: 

Neben den politischen (FDP) und der bereits hier im Thread genannten Tätigkeiten (hypio, etc.) werden von der Adresse 
Freigericht Burgstr. 18 aus, noch 6 weitere Geschäfte geführt. 
Wenn das mal gutgeht. 
:juggle: 
Da wären:
- Ban Consult+Asset Management
- NICE-Internet Beteiligung (website !)
- Unisono GmbH
- OPM Autovermietung
- Service+Trade GmbH
- I.V. Aktie e.V.

Wobei es sich hier nicht um einen Büroturm ala Nordkamp in HH handelt.

Interessant ist das Impressum der NICE-Site.
http://www.nice-ag.de/impressum/index.htm

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## galdikas (3 Februar 2004)

*Qname Aps, København*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas Leckeres für HAS:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44277
> 
> ...



1. Es gibt eine dänische Firma 
CVR-nr.: 26769396 *QNAME ApS *, Jagtvej 111, 1. 2200 København N 
Ehemalige Firmenbezeichnung: _IT HOUSE SECURITY ApS._

( Quelle: Selskabsregistreringer   )

Unter derselben Adresse sind derzeit (noch) die in Konkurs gegangenen Firmen eingetragen

2. CVR-nr. 26523672 *Z5 ApS*, Jagtvej 111, 1. 2200 København N 
Zweitnamen der Gesellschaft:
_IT HOUSE SCANDINAVIA ApS (Z5 ApS), 
IT HOUSE NORDIC ApS (Z5 ApS),
IT HOUSE ApS (Z5 ApS)_
Geschäftsführer:Franz T.,  Skovvej 3, Buresø, 3550 Slangerup

( Quelle: Selskabsregistreringer   )

3. CVR-nr. 25923960  *TOBII.COM ApS*, Jagtvej 111, 1. 2200 København N 
Geschäftsführer: Franz T., Skovvej 3, Buresø, 3550 Slangerup

( Quelle: Selskabsregistreringer   )

4. Franz war zeitweilig nicht der alleinige Geschäftsführer obiger Gesellschaften. In Dänemark wurden anscheinend viele solcher Rechnungen versandt; und bei den auf den Rechnungen genannten Firmen

Bit-House ApS, Jagtvej 11, 2200 København N 
IT-house ApS, Jagtvej 11, 2200 København N 
Abesee.com ApS, Jagtvej 11, 2200 København N 
*I-Publishing I/S*, Jagtvej 11, 2200 København N 
Konsulenterne ApS, Finsensvej 37, 2000 Frederiksberg 
Scsk 2723 ApS, 3550 Slangerup 
Tobii.com ApS, Jagtvej 11, 2200 København N 
Z3 ApS, Jagtvej 11, 2200 København N 
Z5 ApS, Jagtvej 11, 2200 København N 
Zoom Desing Company ApS, Kirstinehøj 9, 2770 Kastrup
soll immer Franz T. beteiligt gewesen sein.

( Quelle: http://www.vestnet.dk/site/vndk/nyheder/?news_id=250  )

5. Interessant ist die Erwähnung einer I-Publishing I/S. 

CVR-nr.: 10313031 *I-PUBLISHING GROUP ApS *, Nyhavn 61, 1051 København K

(Zweitnamen: 
I_-P-GROUP.COM ApS 
INTERNET PUBLISHING GROUP ApS _) 

Dort hat ihren Sitz auch die 

CVR-nr. 27372317 *GAZA MEDIA ApS*, Nyhavn 61, 1051 København K. 

(eingetragene Zweitnamen dieser Gesellschaft: 
_EURO DIENST ApS (GAZA MEDIA ApS), 
INTER TELEKOM ApS (GAZA MEDIA ApS), 
TELEKOM DIENST ApS (GAZA MEDIA ApS). _) 

( --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34022#34022 )

Inhaberin der Domain i-p-group.com ist die Gaza Media ApS, Nyhavn 61 

usw. usf.

gal


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

*hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

hi zusammen, 

ich habe von "hanseatische abrechnungssysteme" post bekommen. 

zitat: 

"rechnung für gebührenpflichtige serviceleistung:
monatszugang: internetportal, flatrate   *69,95 EUR*
erstzugang: 28.12....
zugang für 30 tage

ihre registrierte rufnummer:.....
internetseite: http:\\4netmedia.com\24hrs "


auf dem rechner hab ich die datei "st-olb00021.exe" gefunden, die mich zu einem dialer verbindet,  unter dateieigenschaften hab ich gefunden, dass das datum mit dem auf der rechnung zusammenpasst. 

natürlich habe ich unter der auf der rechnung angegebenen nummer angerufen, aber nur eine bandansage dranbekommen, die mich optional für 1,86/min persönlich beraten wollte. oder in die warteschleife... 

für mich klingt das alles nicht sehr sauber, was kann/soll/darf/muss ich nun machen, um die 70 Eur nicht zahlen zu müssen?

gruss

Robert


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2004)

@Robert

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44254


> *Karin Goldbeck, Juristin der Verbrauchzentrale Niedersachsen warnt davor, diese
> Rechnungen zu begleichen. "Bezahlen muss nur, wer auch einen Vertrag geschlossen hat."
> Den Beweis dafür müsse der Anbieter erbringen, bislang sei dies in keinem der bekannt
> gewordenen Fälle geschehen.* Grund für die Rechnungsstellung ist ein Dialer-Programm,
> ...



Ansonsten würde ich das tun , was beim Erhalt einer  zu beanstandenden Rechnung geboten ist.

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Februar 2004)

@tf, eine Antwort ist nicht notwendig. Dieser "Geschädigte" ist bereits informiert - vgl. z.B. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36186#36186 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36768#36768

Lieber Gast, was soll das?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

Womöglich will Klaus/Chris/Robert ja nur, dass dieses Thema im Forenranking unter den Top10 liegt, damit er nicht erst zu suchen braucht.

Andere (z. B. Hamburger Beteiligte) interessieren sich sowieso sicherlich brennend für den Fortschritt der Erkenntnisse zu dieser Geschäftsidee aus sicht der Endkunden - schade, dass hier derzeit nichts neues gepostet wird. Aber ein kleiner Trost für die ganz Wissensdurstigen - da kommt demnächst bestimmt was!


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Februar 2004)

Was mag denn kommen?

Mattes aus Hamburg (H.A.S.-Beansprucher) ist ja maultot - ob freiwillig oder aus Angst vor Selbstbelastung, bleibt sein Geheimnis. Dass ihm (auch persönlich) Ärger droht, dürfte er inzwischen gemerkt haben.

RAe aus Irgendwo, die für Mattes loslegen? Gerne. Sind jedes Mal weitere 26,68 € (Minimum), die Mattes irgendwem zahlen darf ... 

Es sei denn, die H.A.S. hat juristisch Recht - aber daran glaubt hier wohl derzeit keiner.


----------



## Jotoho74 (5 Februar 2004)

Hey Anna, 

deine Ankündigung macht einen ja direkt gespannt. Mir bringt die Angelegenheit mittlerweile richtig Spaß   Freue mich schon über positive Ergebnisse. Ich glaube ich hab neue Lieblingsfeinde gefunden *g*

Gruß
Jo


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

Jotoho74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich hab neue Lieblingsfeinde gefunden *g*


Hoffe nicht dazu zu gehören.


----------



## technofreak (6 Februar 2004)

Das Posting eines Gastes als neuer Thread  hier als Zitat um das Thema nicht zu verzetteln. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3908


			
				Volker A. schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Soeben (6.2.04) habe ich von der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme Gmbh eine Rechnung über 69,95 Euro erhalten und bin entsetzt. Ich habe versucht telefonisch (0180-500 0122) mit der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme Gmbh Kontakt aufzunehmen, ich konnte aber mit keinem Ansprechpartner verbunden werden. Das Internet wird aussschliesslich von meinem minderjährigen Sohn Andre' 12 Jahre alt (12.9.1991 geb.) genutzt. Ich habe mit meinem Sohn gesprochen und er hat mir erzählt, dass immer wieder Erotikseiten automatisch aufgemacht werden und das er vielleicht beim schliessen einen falschen Button gedrückt hat. Ich habe auch gerade mit der deutschen Telekom über eine Sperrung solcher Seiten gesprochen.
> Ich sehe mich nicht veranlasst diese Rechnung zu bezahlen. Bitte geben Sie mir (Herr Krause oder jemand der Helfen will) einen Rat über die E-mailadresse "..." , wie wir uns in dieser Sache am Besten verhalten sollen und was wir noch unternehmen können.
> ...



tf


----------



## Bine79 (6 Februar 2004)

*Mich hat´s erwischt - hilfe!!!*

Tja, nun bin ich nach 3 Jahren endlich mal wieder online, und was passiert? Nach 3 Wochen endlosen Surfens durch das WWW erhalte ich heute eine Rechnung über die bereits bekannten 69,95 €. Selbstredend haben weder mein Freund noch ich irgendetwas geöffnet, höchstens "weggeklickt".
Nachdem ich heute ca. 2 Stunden im Net nach Antworten gesucht habe (bin ja auch nicht mehr wirklich fit in Sachen PC etc.) habe ich in euren Nachrichten immer wieder gelesen, dass ihr den Dialer entdeckt habt. Allerdings finde ich die Datei "st-olb00021.exe" nicht. 

Wie muß ich was eingeben, um die Datei zu finden??

 :bigcry: Ich wollte doch nur mal wieder online sein...  :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (6 Februar 2004)

*Re: Mich hat´s erwischt - hilfe!!!*



			
				Bine79 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie muß ich was eingeben, um die Datei zu finden??



Wofür willst du die finden, hast du einen Vertrag abgeschlossen? Nein ? dann wäre mir das egal . 
Lies die vorgehenden  Postings und dann sollte klar sein, wie vorzugehen ist 

tf 

PS: Groß/Fettschreibung eines ganzen Postings gilt im I-NET  als lautes Schreien,
ist verständlich aber nicht nötig, wir verstehen dich auch so sehr gut.


----------



## Jotoho74 (6 Februar 2004)

> > Ich glaube ich hab neue Lieblingsfeinde gefunden *g*
> 
> 
> Hoffe nicht dazu zu gehören.



Nicht wirklich, keine Sorge! Ich muss wohl ergänzen, dass ich zu den Lieblingsfeinden auch ein paar nette Menschen kennen gelernt habe. Solang es diese noch gibt, geht die Welt nicht unter.  :bussi: 

@Volker A.

Folgende Vorgehensweise, wie schon einige male hier geschrieben, ist ratsam:



> siehe auch:
> KatzenHai schrieb:
> Erste Schritte bei Rechnung von Hamburgische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH über € 69,95:
> 
> ...



Zu Punkt 2 kann ich anraten dieses Schreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu senden. Ich persönlich habe die Staatsanwaltschaft bislang nicht informiert, bin aber statt dessen mit der örtlichen Polizeidienststelle in Kontakt. Aber dort braucht man etwas mehr Ausdauer, damit einem Glauben geschenkt wird, ist meine Erfahrung. Liegt daran das dort in der Regel keine EDV-Spezialisten vor Ort sind.

@all
Ich bin nicht mehr sicher ob das hier schon erwähnt wurde, aber
mittlerweile hat sich Matthias von der H.A.S. die Mühe gemacht auf eingesendete Widersprüche mit einem Standardbrief zu antworten. Das einzigste was Matthias morgens machen muss ist das Tagesdatum zu ändern und das Datum des eingesendeten Einspruchs. Unvermeidbar natürlich die Anschrift selbst. Angeredet werde ich nur mit "Sehr geehrter Kunde"

Der Brief zielt darauf ab, den angeblichen Kunden zu verunsichern und doch zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Es gibt da auch ein evtl. interessantes Detail zu dem ich hier lieber vorerst nichts Näheres sagen möchte. Diesbezüglich nehme ich Kontakt mit Anna auf, die das evtl. verwerten kann und wenn es nützlich und sinnvoll ist, wird sicher später dazu Stellung bezogen.


----------



## sascha (6 Februar 2004)

> bin aber statt dessen mit der örtlichen Polizeidienststelle in Kontakt. Aber dort braucht man etwas mehr Ausdauer, damit einem Glauben geschenkt wird, ist meine Erfahrung. Liegt daran das dort in der Regel keine EDV-Spezialisten vor Ort sind.



Bitte den Beamten bei der Anzeigeerstattung unbedingt mitteilen, dass Sie mit der Kripo in Hamm Kontakt aufnehmen sollen. Die sind bereits voll in der Sache drin, sammeln die Fälle und können auch mit technischen Auskünften weiterhelfen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte den Beamten bei der Anzeigeerstattung unbedingt mitteilen, dass Sie mit der Kripo in Hamm Kontakt aufnehmen sollen. Die sind bereits voll in der Sache drin, sammeln die Fälle und können auch mit technischen Auskünften weiterhelfen.


Widerspruch, Sascha! Die Beamten in Hamm würden sonst mit Anfragen aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet überhäuft und in ihrer Arbeit gehemmt - zumal der zuständige Sachbearbeiter derzeit, noch bis übernächste Woche im Urlaub ist. Jede Anfrage muss nämlich mit einem eigenen Vorgang bei den Hammern bearbeitet werden.


----------



## sascha (7 Februar 2004)

Na, dann sollten die mitlesenden Polizeibeamten doch mal einen Tipp abgeben, wo das Sammelermittlungsverfahren jetzt angesiedelt ist/wird


----------



## Insider (7 Februar 2004)

Ein Sammelermittlungsverfahren gibt es derzeit nicht. Jeder Anzeigeerstatter sollte sich an seine örtliche Polizei wenden und denen den Hinweis geben, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg hier federführend sein wird. Kriminalpolizeilich gesehen wird innerhalb der verschiedenen Behörden lediglich eine interene Informationsbündelung praktiziert, die letztlich wieder bei der StA Hamburg einfließen sollte. Von dort aus werden die Infos aus dem Bundesgebiet zusammengetragen, ausgewertet und den letztlich zuständigen Ermittlungsdienststellen zugeordnet (Tatortprinzip).
 8)


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg warnt*

" Neue Abzocke über das Internet

Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme: Verbraucher-Zentrale warnt 

Bei der Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg häufen sich Beschwerden über Rechnungen und Mahnungen der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme GmbH. Die Firma verlangt 69,95 Euro für eine "gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung". Die betroffenen Verbraucher hätten sich zu einem "Internet Service" angemeldet und könnten einen Monat lang ein Erotik-Internet-Portal nutzen. Merkwürdig daran ist nach Auskunft der Verbraucher-Zentrale, dass sich die ratsuchenden Verbraucher nicht erinnern können, einen entsprechenden Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Corinna Loevenich, Juristin der Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg warnt: "Wir raten davon ab, diese Rechnungen aus Scham zu begleichen. Bezahlen muss nur, wer auch einen Vertrag geschlossen hat." Den Beweis dafür müsse der Anbieter erbringen und bislang sei das in keinem der bekannt gewordenen Fälle geschehen.

Nach Informationen der Kriminalpolizei in Hamm installiert sich beim Surfen im Internet eine Art Dialer-Programm auf der Festplatte. Es spioniert die Telefonnummer und die Adressdaten des Benutzers aus. Damit hat die Firma alle Informationen, die sie zum Versenden einer Rechnung benötigt.

Seit dem 14. Dezember 2003 müssen alle so genannten Dialer-Programme bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post registriert sein und dürfen nur noch über die Rufnummerngasse 0900-9 angeboten werden. "Ganz offensichtlich haben wir es hier mit dem ersten Versuch zu tun, die neuen verbraucherschützenden Vorschriften zu umgehen", meint Loevenich. Da die Firma keine registrierungspflichtigen Dialer-Nummern verwendet, sondern unverdächtige Festnetznummern, versagen hier auch die meisten alten Dialer-Warnprogramme. Schutz soll die Software YAW 3.51 (oder höher) bieten, die unter www.dialerschutz.de zum Download bereit steht."

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-hamburg.de/
----------------------------------------

" Dialer: Zahlreiche positive Urteile!

AG Hamburg-Altona, AG Norderstedt, AG Hamburg-St. Georg , AG Geesthacht, AG Lüneburg und AG Hamburg geben den Kunden Recht

Verbraucher, die sich weigern, unberechtigte "Dialer"-Forderungen zu bezahlen, haben jetzt auch vor Gericht immer bessere Chancen.

Das Amtsgericht Hamburg-Altona (Urt. v. 2.8.2003, 316 C 354/03) wies die Klage einer ursprünglich von Talkline GmbH & Co. KG geltend gemachten Forderung ab, die diese an die Klägerin, ein Inkassoinstitut, abgetreten hatte. Für vier angeblich hergestellte Telefonverbindungen hatte Talkline 158,02 Euro gefordert. Die Kundin verweigerte die Zahlung, das Inkassoinstitut zog vor Gericht. Das meinte: Die Klägerin sei "darlegungs- und beweispflichtig dafür, dass die Kundin die abgerechneten Leistungen tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen habe". Weiter heißt es, dass man "nach der allgemeinen Lebenserfahrung ... nicht man davon ausgehen ...könne, dass die aufgezeichneten Gebühreneinheiten vom jeweiligen Telefonkunden ausgelöst wurden."... "Angesichts des in letzter Zeit vermehrt auftretenden Missbrauchs von 0190-Nummern und insbesondere von sogenannten "dialern", ... kann nicht ohne weiteres davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Verbindung im Einverständnis des Nutzers durch Betätigen eines entsprechenden Bestätigungsfeldes... ...erteilt worden ist." 
Zu dem gleichen Ergebnis kommt das Amtsgericht Norderstedt (Urt. v. 1.10. 2003, 42 C 119/03). Auch hier ging es ursprünglich um eine Forderung der Talkline GmbH & Co. in Höhe von 171,13 Euro, die an das Inkassoinstitut "intrum justitia" abgetreten und von dieser eingeklagt worden war. "Die Klägerin trägt lediglich unter Vorlage einer so genannten Einzelverbindungsübersicht vor, dass der Beklagte ... Dienste des Anbieters IBS AG und Teleteamwork ASP in Anspruch genommen habe. Es fehlt jeder Vortrag dazu, welcher Dienst konkret beansprucht wurde..." so das Gericht. "Hiermit kommt die Klägerin ihrer Darlegungspflicht nicht in dem zu fordernden Umfang nach."
(Dieses Urteil wurde eingesandt von Rechtsanwalt Arne Timmermann, Hamburg).

Ebenso entschied das AG Hamburg St. Georg (Urt. v. 29.10.2003, 915 C 263/03) (ursprüngliche Forderung in Höhe von € 1.242,36 von Talkline, abgetreten an "intrum justitia"). Zitat: ... "Auch die floskelartigen Verweise der Klägerin auf eine angebliche Selbstkontrolle der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter sind in diesem Zusammenhang völlig unzureichend." ... ... "Auch ist nicht einzusehen, warum ein Internetnutzer verpflichtet sein sollte, sich gegen missbräuchliche Geschäftspraktiken zu schützen."

Um 2.165 Euro ging der Rechtsstreit vor dem Amtsgericht Geesthacht (Urt. v. 6.10.2003, 8 C 241/03, nicht rechtskr.) - auch hier wiederum eine Forderung von "intrum justitia" (abetretene Forderung von Talkline). "Es fehlt am Zustandekommen eines Vertrages über die Nutzung der Mehrwertdienste" - so das Gericht in erfreulicher Klarheit. Die Klägerin habe nicht dargelegt, "dass die Beklagten die Internetverbindungen zu einem bestimmten Diensteanbieter und die Verbindungen zudem bewusst und gewollt aufgebaut haben".
(Dieses Urteil wurde eingesandt von Rechtsanwalt Gunnar Becker, Hamburg).

Es sei "allgemein bekannt, ... dass teilweise in betrügerischer Absicht solche Dialer sich unbemerkt einschleichen können". Diese deutlichen Worte fand das AG Lüneburg (Urt. v. 9.1.2004, 39 C 464/03). intrum justitia/Talkline verloren den Prozess um eine Forderung in Höhe von € 2.999,71. (Dieses Urteil wurde eingesandt von Rechtsanwalt Guido Steinker, Hamburg)
Auch die Forderung in Höhe von € 2.232,36 von intrum justitia/Talkline wurde zurückgewiesen (AG Hamburg, Urt. v. 13.1.2004, 18 B C 432/03). "Selbst unterstellt, der Beklagte habe die hier in Rechnung gestellte Nummer angewählt, hätte dieser überhaupt keine Vorstellung, mit der Firma Talkline eine vertragliche Beziehung zu haben." (Dieses Urteil wurde eingesandt von Rechtsanwalt Gunnar Becker, Hamburg).

Wer jetzt mit Mahnbriefen von Inkassoinstituten und/oder Rechtsanwälten (meist: Werner (...) & Kollegen, Darmstadt) behelligt wird und sich wegen der ständig steigenden Forderungen unter Druck gesetzt fühlt, kann sich entspannen. Ohnehin verlaufen die Sachen oft im Sande. Und selbst wenn es zu einer Klage kommt, hat man vor Gericht - besonders in Hamburg - jetzt sehr gute Karten. 

Übrigens: In vier der genannten Fälle wurden überhöhte Inkassoforderungen geltend gemacht, die erst auf Hinweis der Gerichte reduziert wurden. "
---------------------

Sorry, das ich mich nur als Gast melde, aber ich wollte das nur kurz loswerden.

Mein Kumpel hat auch diese komische Rechnung bekommen und hat mich um Rat gebeten.

Meine Frage :

An welche konkrete Adresse soll er den Widerspruch ( per Einschreiben ) schicken und was sollte unbedingt in diesem Widerspruch vorhanden sein ?

Einen § 43 b, Abs.5 des TKG habe ich nicht gefunden.

Wo finde ich die konkrete Liste über die eingetragenen Dialer der RgTP ?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*Nachtrag*

Sorry, ich doch noch einmal

Als Beweis, will ich den Dialer auf einer CD sichern und dann das Programm sicher vom PC entfernen.

Bitte erklärt mir dioch einmal konkret, wie ich hierbei am besten vorgehen sollte und wie ich alle Dateien finde und später sicher löschen kann.

Danke für Eure konkreten Antworten !


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Februar 2004)

*Re: Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg warnt*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage :
> 
> An welche konkrete Adresse soll er den Widerspruch ( per Einschreiben ) schicken und was sollte unbedingt in diesem Widerspruch vorhanden sein ?
> 
> ...



Der Widerspruch sollte an den Rechnungssteller gehen - Der weiß dann auch, was er damit machen sollte.

§ 43 b Abs. 5 TKG:



> (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist. Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.


Nachzulesen auch hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkg/

Die RegTP-Datenbank, in wie sie für den Verbraucher zur Verfügung steht:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*Danke !*

Danke für die Antwort.

Unter www.dialerschutz.de habe ich jetzt auch gelesen, wie in den Dialer finde ( vorher sichern ) und dann löschen kann.

Ich finde es sehr gut, das Ihr über solche Sachen hier aufklärt.

Macht weiter so !


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*HAS*

Hallo,
haben auch diese Rechnung ins Haus bekommen (genauer mein Vater, weil im der Anschluss gehört).
Mein Vater kanns, aber nicht gewesen sein, weil er nicht einmal weiß, wie man nen PC bedient, geschweige den, wie man damit ins Internet kommt.
Ich wars auch nicht. Bleibt nur noch mein 17jähriger Bruder. Dem würde ich es zutrauen. Aber für den Fall, dass er wirklich ein paar mal zu oft ok angeklickt haben sollte, wäre der Vertrag dann nicht ungültig, weil er ja nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig ist? Oder muss dann mein Vater haften?
Jedenfalls ist sicher, dass mein Vater diesen Vertrag nicht geschlossen hat. Damit sind doch Forderungen, die an Ihn gerichtet sind unbegründet, oder nicht? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Danke
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Februar 2004)

*Re: HAS*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> haben auch diese Rechnung ins Haus bekommen (genauer mein Vater, weil im der Anschluss gehört).
> Mein Vater kanns, aber nicht gewesen sein, weil er nicht einmal weiß, wie man nen PC bedient, geschweige den, wie man damit ins Internet kommt.
> Ich wars auch nicht. Bleibt nur noch mein 17jähriger Bruder. Dem würde ich es zutrauen. Aber für den Fall, dass er wirklich ein paar mal zu oft ok angeklickt haben sollte, wäre der Vertrag dann nicht ungültig, weil er ja nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig ist? Oder muss dann mein Vater haften?
> ...



Der Anschlussinhaber haftet auch für Verbindungskosten, die von solchen Personen hervor gerufen werden, die mit seinem Einverständnis den Anschluss nutzen. Hierbei ist dann egal, welchen Alters diese sind.

Dies gilt natürlich unabhängig von der Frage, ob wirksame Vertragsschlussmomente vorlagen, also übereinstimmende (bewusste und informierte) Willenserklärungen. Dies ist bei vorliegendem Dialersystem durchaus zweifelhaft.

Die hiesige Konstellation hat übrigens einen für den Anschlussinhaber (= Partei eines Rechtsstreits) positiven Aspekt: Der klickende Junior ist zulässiger Zeuge, was genau wann von wem wie erklärt und erläutert und gewählt und eingetragen und und und wurde - oder eben nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*HAS*

Ich bin´s nochmal. Habe gerade beim googlen noch nen nützlichen Link ge funden: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf
Nützlich für Betroffene, die Widerspruch einlegen wollen.
 Gruß
Stephan


----------



## technofreak (7 Februar 2004)

*Re: HAS*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin´s nochmal. Habe gerade beim googlen noch nen nützlichen Link ge funden: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf
> Nützlich für Betroffene, die Widerspruch einlegen wollen.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Hervorragend , das ist genau was die Betroffenen suchen und brauchen  :thumb:  (gelle Mattes   ) 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

@KatzenHai: So, wie ich das verstanden habe, handelt es sich doch aber nicht um Telefongebühren. Die 69,95€ werden doch für das Recht erhoben, dass man 30 Tage irgendwelche Dienste nutzen kann. 
Das wäre doch in etwa so, wie wenn mein Bruder telefonisch irgendwelche Sachen bestellt, und mein Vater müsste alles zahlen, nur weil er seinen Telefonanschluss benutz hat.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Februar 2004)

Stimmt, mein Fehler. Nicht aufgepasst.   

In diesem Fall stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob knapp 70 € noch als Taschengeldhöhe für einen 17jährigen anzusehen sind, also auch trotz beschränkter Geschäftsfähigkeit wirksam verpflichtet werden können.

Die besseren Argumente liegen hier sicherlich im Bereich der Vertragsschlussparameter.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

@all: Noch mal ne Frage. Habe meinem Vater jetzt erstmal gesagt, dass er vorerst nicht zahlen soll. Mal angenommen es kommt zum Mahnverfahren, Prozess...usw. Muss mein Vater beweisen, dass er den Vertrag nicht abgeschlossen hat, oder ist die Beweislast umgekehrt?
Dann dürfte es für HAS doch extrem schwierig werden, Gebühren von Haushalten einzutreiben, in denen mehr als eine Person leben, oder nicht?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*für mich dubiose Rechnung der H.A.S*

Hallo, aufgrund einer mir gestern zugegangenen Rechnung der H.A.S bin ich über google-suche auf dieses Forum gestossen. Ich habe eine Frage: In letzten Tagen hat einer unserer Rechner mittels Antivirensuche Viren und kostenverursachende Einwahlprogramme ermittelt. Das letzte nannte sich DIAL/Diana.23195. Diese wurden durch das Programm gelöscht. Ist der Rechner nunmehr sauber? 
Ich werde übrigens am Montag meine weiter Vorgehensweise mit der Kripo hier absprechen und entsprechend verfahren. Bezüglich des Widerspruches an die H.A.S. weise ich auf ein Musterschreiben der Verbaucherzentrale Baden-Würtenberg (Tenor: Unberechtigte Forderung)
hin, das hier im Internet abrufbar ist.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*H.A.S.*

PS: Das vom Rechner festgestellte DIAL/Diana.23195 kam über t-online als Anlage zu einer e-mail in den Rechner; 0190er und 0900er Nummern
sind bei uns gesperrt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

Silver schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das vom Rechner festgestellte DIAL/Diana.23195 kam über t-online als Anlage zu einer e-mail in den Rechner; 0190er und 0900er Nummern
> sind bei uns gesperrt.


Die Einwahl des Dialers kam durch die Anwahl einer Frankfurter Festnetznummer zu stande. Die Verbindungsdauer betrug wahrscheinlich nur höchstens 2 Minuten (siehe AGB der HAS). In dieser Zeit registrierte die Dialereinwahl die Einwahlnummer des Anschlussinhabers auf einem Server, die dann wiederum der Serverinhaber ausliest und abgleicht (Rufnummernrückverfolgung). Dadurch kommt es zur Rechung an oftmals sogar unbekannte oder undefinierbare Empfänger.

Dieses "Geschäftsmodell" zielt auf die Umgehung des Schutzes gegen den Mißbrauch der Mehrwertnummern ab.

Das Schreiben des BW-Verbraucherschutzes ist einfach goldig und der Link dazu kann nicht oft genug wiederholt werden!  http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*Strafanzeige*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Sammelermittlungsverfahren gibt es derzeit nicht. Jeder Anzeigeerstatter sollte sich an seine örtliche Polizei wenden und denen den Hinweis geben, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg hier federführend sein wird. Kriminalpolizeilich gesehen wird innerhalb der verschiedenen Behörden lediglich eine interene Informationsbündelung praktiziert, die letztlich wieder bei der StA Hamburg einfließen sollte. Von dort aus werden die Infos aus dem Bundesgebiet zusammengetragen, ausgewertet und den letztlich zuständigen Ermittlungsdienststellen zugeordnet (Tatortprinzip).


Das ist die sicherste Möglichkeit, die Bürokratie ausufern zu lassen. Was kann die örtliche Polizei tun? Daten sichern? Bei Null Schaden, da der, der Anzeige erstattet, sowieso nicht zahlt.

Kurz und bündig: Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges (Rechnung kommt aus Hamburg, Tatort ist Hamburg) 
und wegen Datenveränderung (Antragsdelikt, Strafantrag formlos stellen)
mit einer Kopie der Rechnung direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg, Sievekingplatz 1, 20355 Hamburg, mit der Bitte, das Aktenzeichen mitzuteilen. 

Wer den armen Beamten dort etwas Arbeit ersparen will, schreibt noch rein "Ich verzichte darauf, vom Ausgang des Verfahrens benachrichtigt zu werden." Wenn da einer verurteilt wird, steht das sowieso in nullkommanix im Forum.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

*Re: Strafanzeige*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die sicherste Möglichkeit, die Bürokratie ausufern zu lassen. Was kann die örtliche Polizei tun? Daten sichern? Bei Null Schaden, da der, der Anzeige erstattet, sowieso nicht zahlt.


In diesem delikaten Fall ist die Datensicherung beim Geschädigten eigentlich nicht nötig - das kleine, crosskirksche Dialerchen ist bekannt und mitsammt den hinreichenden Erkenntnissen der zwischenzeitlich durchleuchteten "Geschäftsidee" von HAS & Co. längst auf dem Weg zur StA Hamburg.
Was heißt hier "null Schaden"? Der geforderte Betrag stellt eine definitve Schadenhöhe dar - es spielt keine Rolle, ob der Geschädigte für den Schaden aufkommt oder nicht. Hier kann man das Pferd auch mal von hinten aufziehen: das strafrechtliche und das zivilrechtliche Verfahren laufen stets parallel - die Anzeige befreit den Geschädigten nicht automatisch von der bestehenden Forderung!


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und bündig: Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges (Rechnung kommt aus Hamburg, *Tatort ist Hamburg*)
> und wegen Datenveränderung (Antragsdelikt, Strafantrag formlos stellen)
> mit einer Kopie der Rechnung direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg, Sievekingplatz 1, 20355 Hamburg, mit der Bitte, das Aktenzeichen mitzuteilen.


 :thumb: 


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den armen Beamten dort etwas Arbeit ersparen will, schreibt noch rein "Ich verzichte darauf, vom Ausgang des Verfahrens benachrichtigt zu werden." Wenn da einer verurteilt wird, steht das sowieso in nullkommanix im Forum.


O.k. - das mag womöglich ein geschwätziger Insider posten - aber für die Aktenlage des Geschädigten rundet die Abschlussverfügung doch seinen Vorgang ab. Und außerdem - für einen sachbearbeitenden Polizeibamten ist das lediglich ein *X* an der rechten Stelle und bei der StA wird die Nachricht automatisch versandt. MEn hat der Steuerzahler immer ein Recht auf "Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens".


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2004)

*H.A.S.*

Hallo Anna,

bin trotz Deiner Info als PC- und Internetunerfahrener noch etwas unsicher, ob der betroffene Rechner nunmehr "sauber" oder ob eine Festplattenbereinigung notwendig ist. Hinsichtlich meiner Vorgehensweise (Einbeziehung Kripo) werde ich hier im Forum berichten. Bei einer ggf. anstehenden Sammelklage an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg bin ich dabei. L.G. Silver.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2004)

*Re: H.A.S.*



			
				Silver schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna,
> 
> bin trotz Deiner Info als PC- und Internetunerfahrener noch etwas unsicher, ob der betroffene Rechner nunmehr "sauber" oder ob eine Festplattenbereinigung notwendig ist. Hinsichtlich meiner Vorgehensweise (Einbeziehung Kripo) werde ich hier im Forum berichten. Bei einer ggf. anstehenden Sammelklage an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg bin ich dabei. L.G. Silver.


1.) suche nach downgeloadeten Dateien an dem Tag, der auf Deiner Rechnung steht. Der Dialer selbst sollte unter C:\WINDOWS liegen und die Bezeichnung st-od00005.exe (oder so ähnlich tragen, außerdem hat er ein kleines rotes Türchen als Symbol. Sollte der Dialer bei der Session zum Schadenzeitpunkt nicht gleich gelöscht worden sein, dann dürfte das Türchen im Taskmanager (unten rechts) erscheinen. Mit rechtem Mausklick auf das Symbol bekommt man eine Deinstallation angeboten. Die o. g. *.exe muss aber trotzdem noch manuell entfernt werden. Nicht vergessen, den Papierkorb zu löschen, außerdem den Inhalt der Temporary Internet Files und Cookies sowie die Downloaded Internet Files bereinigen - das findest Du alles unter Deinem MS Internet Explorer, Extras, Internetoptionen.

2.) üblicherweise benötigt Deine Kripo den Rechner, um in einem sehr aufwendigen Verfahren gerichtsverwertbare Beweise zu sichern. Die zuvor beschriebene Reinigung steht dem entgegen. Wie aber schon angemerkt wurde, braucht es diese Beweissicherung nicht mehr. Ob das aber Deine Kripo auch so sieht ist fraglich.

3.) Es gibt keine Sammelklage! Die Anzeigen sollten jedoch bei der StA Hamburg gesammelt werden, weshalb ich von einer Anzeige bei der Polizei zum jetzigen Stand der Dinge abrate. Die Herrin des Verfahrens wird die StA Hamburg - sende denen einen Kurzsachverhalt und eine Kopie der Rechnung (Adresse steht zuvor im Posting des Gastes). Bitte um Mitteilung des Aktenzeichens sowie um Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens.


----------



## johinos (9 Februar 2004)

*Neue Masche?*

Anscheinend schickt HAS jetzt Zugangskennungen (User: ...., Passwort: ....) unter Bezug auf eine angebliche Rechnung, die aber nie ankam ("Leider sind einige Rechnungen ohne die benötigten Zugangsdaten nicht mit gedruckt worden" - Verona, hilf!!). 

Der interessierte Postempfänger könnte versucht sein, die im Brief genannte Webseite aufzusuchen und die Kennung auszuprobieren - Vertragsabschluss perfekt?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

*Re: Neue Masche?*

Vorsicht Falle!


			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Der interessierte Postempfänger könnte versucht sein, die im Brief genannte Webseite aufzusuchen und die Kennung auszuprobieren - Vertragsabschluss perfekt?


Genau darauf könnte es hinaus laufen. Eine spätere Rechnerauswertung ergibt nämlich genau die Spuren, die eigentlich ursprünglich gelegt worden sein sollten. Zudem kommt beim Aufruf der Website der Dialer erneut auf den Rechner und macht nicht nachvollziehbar, was er will.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

:evil: bei uns wurde angerufen und eine Stimme mit Akzent gab sich als Postbediensteter aus, der ein Päckchen mit undefinierbarer Adresse hat. nur Nachname sei zu lesen. wir Deppen haben die Adresse durchgegeben, Familie sei nicht möglich und so. Da kam dann die bekannte Rechnung an.
Im Telefonbuch haben wir unsere Nummer schon vor Jahren löschen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

Nun "*kind*", dann auch hier wieder bedienen und ansonsten nichts tun - alle Folgeschreiben ggf. aufheben und das Dialerchen wie zuvor beschrieben löschen - fertig! http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Februar 2004)

Schade, mich ruft nie einer an. Das "Päckchen" hierher in die Kanzlei wäre doch echt mal amüsant ...


----------



## virenscanner (9 Februar 2004)

@KatzenHai
Hast Du denn auch schon den Dialer "genutzt"? Sonst wird das nichts mit dem "Päckchen"...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, mich ruft nie einer an. Das "Päckchen" hierher in die Kanzlei wäre doch echt mal amüsant ...


Da kannste anscheinend lange warten - Einwahlen über Telefonanlagen (so wie Deine!) werden nämlich aussortiert. Man hat es anscheinend nur auf Otto-Normalo abgesehen und traut sich an "großen" Fische nicht ran. Meine Rechnungsstelle habe ich auch explizid mit einer Beispielrechnung vorgewarnt - warte aber immer noch vergebens. Allerdings hatte das der Hias auch schon derartig in einem Telefonat angekündigt. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

*Has*

Hi,
wir haben auch solch ein Schreiben bekommen, allerdings heißt die Firma Tele Hansa. Sind wohl alles Verwandte.
Haben uns auch an die Polizei gewandt, aber die sehen das alles sehr locker. "Wozu eine Anzeige machen, ist doch keinem was passiert. Wenden sie sich doch an das Amtsgericht, die setzen ein Schreiben auf, und schicken das an die Staatsanwaltschaft." Gesagt, getan. "Wie, die Polizei sagt so was? Ne, schreiben tu ich schon mal gar nichts. Da müssen sie zum Anwalt."

(':argue:')     (':argue:')

So, nun schreibe ich halt selber.Ich schick das dann gleich nach Hamburg an die dortige Staatsanwaltschaft, die bereits ermittelt.  

 Hat schon jemand was nach der 2. Mahnung gehört ?

                                                                                          ('0')
Allen einen wunderschönen Abend und eine Gute Nacht.
Grüße Mako


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

*Re: Neue Masche?*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht Falle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mich mit meiner dubiosen Rechnung zunächst im "T-com-Shop" schlau gemacht. Der gute Mitarbeiter dort hat dann die darin genannnte Internetadresse aufgerufen. Siehe da, es tat sich eine Eroticseite auf; nach seiner Meinung von den Philipinen (Kürzel: .php.). Ggf. hat die T-com mit diesem Aufruf selbst einen Vertrag geschlossen. Wäre ja köstlich. :lol:   Wünsche gute Nacht


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2004)

*Re: Neue Masche?*



			
				Silver schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe da, es tat sich eine Eroticseite auf; nach seiner Meinung von den Philipinen (Kürzel: .php.).


Guck mal in die Adresszeile.
Nein, dieser Server steht nicht auf den Philipinen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 Februar 2004)

*Re: Neue Masche?*



			
				Silver schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe da, es tat sich eine Eroticseite auf; nach seiner Meinung von den Philipinen (Kürzel: .php.).



 :vlol: 

Wie ich sehe hat man das kompetenzfreie Agieren bei der Teletrööt noch immer nicht verlernt.
Auaaaaaa, das tut doch weh!!!

MfG
L.


----------



## Qoppa (10 Februar 2004)

*Re: Neue Masche?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, dieser Server steht nicht auf den Philipinen.



Na, Heiko, - jetzt lenk nicht ab   

Die geballte Telekompetenz überführt Dich nämlich:
*Du bist auch auf den Philipinen!*

computerbetrug.de sieht zwar deutsch aus, aber wenn man die Beiträge liest, steht in der Adressleiste immer: ... viewtopic.*php* !!!!

      

Na also, wie wir alle wissen, ist ja immer der hintere Teil einer URL ausschlaggebend!

---
Es ist schon ziemlich unfassbar.  
 :wall: 

Dieser Mitarbeiter hat gute Chancen auf die Auszeichnung: 
:scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks: "_Der telekomischste Telekomiker_".  :scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks: 

Der Gewinner wird, auf einem großen T sitzend, am ganzen Körper mit Magenta ausgeschlagen  :emb:    
(natürlich mit Ausnahme seiner Happy Digits ...)  :flower:


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja nun bekanntlich auch nen Privatanschluss - da hat aber auch noch keiner zurück gerufen - und meine Frau ist richtig geschickt am Telefon, wenn fremde Adressen anzugeben sind 

Vielleicht arbeiten die auch bundeslandweise ab - und NRW ist gerade out (Alaaf?)

Sei's drum.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

Ne, NRW ist nicht out. Da treibt sich die Tele Hansa rum. Die sind etwas billiger mit ihrer Vorderung. Die wollen "nur" 49 €. 
Geh mal auf die Freenetseite und klick den Intelligenztest an.
"Vielleicht klappt es dann mit dem Nachbarn. Hat uns auch geholfen."

Bis später mal.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

@Gast, das ist aber ein anderes Thema: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=39212#39212 , wenn auch zugegebener Maßen der Sachverhalt ziemlich ähnlich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

_Mal eine ganz andere Frage:_ die Hanseatische Abrechungssysteme GmbH versendet doch an ihre Kunden neuerdings Briefe mit dem Zugangspasswort und Benutzernamen. Ist eigentlich schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die bei sehr vielen Kunden gleich sind?


----------



## technofreak (10 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die bei sehr vielen Kunden gleich sind?



ja, irgendjemand hat das schon mal in diesem Thread gepostet, aber was ist daran so verwunderlich? 
Ein Geschäftsmodell, das auf "breitbandigem" Userzugang basiert


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

*Has*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast, das ist aber ein anderes Thema: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=39212#39212 , wenn auch zugegebener Maßen der Sachverhalt ziemlich ähnlich ist.



Die Firmen gehören wohl zusammen, das ganze läuft über die Media Works GmbH, und der Geschäftsführer ist ein Däne, wie in den anderen Fällen auch.

Aber Danke für den Hinweis, "das andere Thema" ist auch nicht das selbe. Warum vereinen sich nicht alle Foren hier, es ist im Prinzip doch das gleiche. Vielleicht entdeckt dann jemand etwas, was die anderen noch nicht gefunden haben und man kann "im großen Rahmen" etwas tun.
In welchem Bundesland hat es mit einer Anzeige geklappt?

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

*Re: Has*



			
				Donald Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firmen gehören wohl zusammen, das ganze läuft über die Media Works GmbH, und der Geschäftsführer ist ein Däne, wie in den anderen Fällen auch.
> 
> Aber Danke für den Hinweis, "das andere Thema" ist auch nicht das selbe. Warum vereinen sich nicht alle Foren hier, es ist im Prinzip doch das gleiche. Vielleicht entdeckt dann jemand etwas, was die anderen noch nicht gefunden haben und man kann "im großen Rahmen" etwas tun.
> In welchem Bundesland hat es mit einer Anzeige geklappt?


@ Donald - die hier in diesem Thread beschriebene "Geschäftsidee" der HAS und deren Kunden hat _(vorerst)_ nichts mit den Dänen über Tele Hansa oder HFM zu tun. Lediglich der Zusammenhang, dass hier Hamburger "Abrechnungsunternehmen" diese Idee mit tragen, ergibt einen örtlichen Zusammenhang.

Wenn man die unterschiedlichen Threads zusammenschmeißen würde, käme zum Schluss nur noch Kauderwelsch hinten raus - dann wüsste der einzelne Geschädgte/Betroffene gar nicht mehr, welches Thema ihn angeht.
Beispiel: der Thread STT-melden hatte sich deshalb entwickelt, weil die nun am Markt tätige, dänische Gaza ... der Secure Tele Transfer AsP sehr nahe steht. Diese STT hatte vor einem Jahr mit seinem Ableger Knödel Holding und auch selbst große Schäden mit verschiedenen, fiesen Mehrwert-Dialern angerichtet.

Was Du mit Bundesland und Anzeige wissen willst, erschließt sich mir nicht unbedingt - aber eines sollte hier klar sein, es wird an allen Fronten gekämpft und manchmal nicht um sonst!  :lol:


----------



## johinos (10 Februar 2004)

*Re: Has*



			
				Donald Duck schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem Bundesland hat es mit einer Anzeige geklappt?


 Mit einer Anzeige klappen muss es überall - funktionieren kann es allerdings nur in Hamburg, weil dort die Rechnungen losgeschickt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

*Böse abgelinkt*

habe anzeige bei der berlinerpolizei gestellt wegen versuchten internet betruges wird sonderkommision zugestellt 
im nachhinein ist mir eingefallen das auch bei unz jemand von der post angerufen hatt wegen eines paketes wegen adresse angeblich wäre sie nicht zuerkennen also Vorsicht Falle einmal und niewieder meine adresse per Telefon 

Gruß Thomas :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

*gelinkt*

Wenn ich Passwort und Username nicht einsetze ist die Rechnung dann ungültig? Habe bisher nämlich weder gezahlt noch sonstwie reagiert. Wozu ratet Ihr mir? Was kann man tuen? Auch bei uns wurde angerufen, aber es war ein Kind am Telefon - was soll man machen, das kann doch wirklich nichts  dafür.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

[
Wenn da was unkoscher gelaufen ist, dann wird das Inkassobüro den Beweis nicht führen können. Ausgetrickste Nutzer können auch eine *negative Feststellungsklage* gegen das Inkassobüro erheben und die Trickser damit ins Gerichtsverfahren zwingen.[/quote]

nur dass Du als Kläger einer negativen Feststellungsklage in gewissem Umfang selsbt darlegungs- und beweispflichtig wirst! Ich kann da nur von abraten, sind schon einige mit "baden" gegangen. Dann lieber einen möglichen Rechtsstreit abwarten und auf den Eintritt der Verjährung hoffen!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

*Re: gelinkt*



			
				spiri schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Passwort und Username nicht einsetze ist die Rechnung dann ungültig? Habe bisher nämlich weder gezahlt noch sonstwie reagiert. Wozu ratet Ihr mir? Was kann man tuen? Auch bei uns wurde angerufen, aber es war ein Kind am Telefon - was soll man machen, das kann doch wirklich nichts  dafür.


Gegen die Rechnung einfach einen Widerspruch schreiben und dabei das Beispiel der Verbraucherzentrale BW nutzen: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf - alle Folgeschreiben ggf. aufheben und das Dialerchen wie zuvor beschrieben löschen - fertig!
Keinesfalls irgendeine Seite, die auf der Rechung oder einem sonstigen Schreiben der HAS steht ansurfen und dort die unaufgefordert zugeschickten Daten eingeben!


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Februar 2004)

Tobias Lambrecht schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn da was unkoscher gelaufen ist, dann wird das Inkassobüro den Beweis nicht führen können. Ausgetrickste Nutzer können auch eine *negative Feststellungsklage* gegen das Inkassobüro erheben und die Trickser damit ins Gerichtsverfahren zwingen.
> 
> 
> 
> nur dass Du als Kläger einer negativen Feststellungsklage in gewissem Umfang selsbt darlegungs- und beweispflichtig wirst! Ich kann da nur von abraten, sind schon einige mit "baden" gegangen. Dann lieber einen möglichen Rechtsstreit abwarten und auf den Eintritt der Verjährung hoffen!



Lieber Gast-Tobias,
das ist falsch. Für eine negative Feststellungsklage musst du nur beweisen, dass sich die Gegenseite eines Anspruchs gegen dich ernsthaft berühmt - alles weitere, insbesondere die Behauptungen zum berühmten Anspruch, folgt der Darlegungs- und Beweislast einer theoretischen Leistungsklage.
Das heißt: Die HAS muss beweisen, dass ein Vertrag über das behauptete Abo mit dem Rechnungsempfänger wirksam zu Stande kam (und weiteres). Diesen Beweis müssen die führen, sonst ist der neg. Feststellungsklage statt zu geben.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*H.A.S.*

Hallo,
mein Widerspruch (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) scheint angekommen zu
sein, Rückschein ging heute mit dem Vermerk "Ausgehändigt,Postfiliale 1, 12.02.2004,Ausgabeschalter" sowie einem Namenszeichen und einem kaum lesbaren Namensstempel (könnte B.Hutmacher heißen) bei mir ein. Mal sehen, was jetzt passiert????


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Matthias hat sich bestimmt so einen Mega-Trodat zugelegt. 

Man bedenke - allein die Meldung, dass in Hamm Informationen vorliegen hat der dortigen Behörde, innert 10 Tagen, mehr als 700 Anfragen und Vorgänge beschert.

HAS hat sich den Hass einiger vieler zugezogen - man bedenke weiter: die versenden doch derzeit Schriftstücke mit Passwort und Benutzerkennung zu einer URL mit erotischem Inhalt. Ruft man diese Site auf, gelangt man ohne Sicherungssystem an Pornografie, deren ungesicherte Verbreitung an Minderjährige strafbar ist.

Hias, jetzt biste fett! :lol:

*Ironie Anfang*_Mit freundlicher Bitte um Einstellung dieses strafbaren Verhaltens verbleibe ich mit sozialistischem Gruß - Freundschaft, Ihr Pfeifen!_
*Ironie Ende*


----------



## Carlos (14 Februar 2004)

*meine Erfahrung*

Hallo,
Ich habe alle 25 Seiten gelesen und werde daher nichts fragen.
Ich weiß ja auch (wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil) was ich als nächstes tun muß.
Meine Story.
Ich habe eine Rechnung erhalten Start 26.01.
An jenem Tag war ich gerade dabei, emails herunterzuladen, als die Verbindung abbrach, aber jedoch gleich wieder loswählte.
Da ich diesen Automatismus abgeschaltet habe, wußte ich, es ist was faul.
Erst versuchte ich die Verbindung über das DFÜ Netzwerk zu beenden.
Da das nicht half habe ich mein Modem ausgeschaltet. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich 1 (einen) Rufton gehört. Es war noch kein abheben auf der anderen Seite zu hören gewesen. (Ich arbeite bei einer sehr großen Telekommunikationsfirma und weiß wovon ich spreche)
4 Tage danach habe ich die Bankdaten bei der Telekom auf meine Frau geändert. 
Und siehe da, am 06.02 hatte meine Frau diesen schönen Brief.

Dank euch und eurem Forum habe ich gerade 69,95€ gesparrt.
Thanks


----------



## Jotoho74 (14 Februar 2004)

> mein Widerspruch (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) scheint angekommen zu
> sein, Rückschein ging heute mit dem Vermerk "Ausgehändigt,Postfiliale 1, 12.02.2004,Ausgabeschalter" sowie einem Namenszeichen und einem kaum lesbaren Namensstempel (könnte B.Hutmacher heißen) bei mir ein. Mal sehen, was jetzt passiert????




Zur Bestätigung, der Gute scheint B. Hutmacher zu heißen. Zumindest stempelt er mit dem Namen ab. Sollte evtl. mal das Stempelkissen mit neuer Tinte füllen der Herr Hutmacher, bei mir isses noch prima leserlich. Oder ist er es mittlerweile Leid alle drei mal den Stempel aufs Kissen zu drücken? Is auch ein öder Job, geb ich zu. Der arme Mann.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*4netmedia*

habe gestern auch eine Rechnung über 69,95 Euro bekommen.Da ich um diese Uhrzeit aber auf der Arbeit war kann das gar nicht sein.Da ich auch noch eine geheim Nummer habe hat mich eine Frau angerufen und gesagt sie währe von der Post ein Einschreiben hätte sie führ mich,die Adresse seie leider verwischt und diese breuchte sie neu.Ich war so Blöd und habe sie ihr gegeben.Ich war gestern sofort bei der Polizei die wissen bescheid.Gestern wahr ich auch nicht die einzige bei der Polizei die sammeln jetzt alle Anzeigen über die Hanseatische mal sehen was bei rum kommt :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*Re: 4netmedia*



			
				Katzenmischi schrieb:
			
		

> habe gestern auch eine Rechnung über 69,95 Euro bekommen.Da ich um diese Uhrzeit aber auf der Arbeit war kann das gar nicht sein.Da ich auch noch eine geheim Nummer habe hat mich eine Frau angerufen und gesagt sie währe von der Post ein Einschreiben hätte sie führ mich,die Adresse seie leider verwischt und diese breuchte sie neu.Ich war so Blöd und habe sie ihr gegeben.Ich war gestern sofort bei der Polizei die wissen bescheid.Gestern wahr ich auch nicht die einzige bei der Polizei die sammeln jetzt alle Anzeigen über die Hanseatische mal sehen was bei rum kommt :argue:


@Michi - eine geheime Nummer gibt es für den Otto-Normalo nicht. Lediglich die Anzeige bei einem anderen O-N kann auf Wunsch unterdrückt werden (Clir). Zu Abrechnungszwecken wird die Nummer innerhalb der Telefonunternehemen immer mitgeteilt und genau dort setzt auch die "Geschäftsidee" der HAS ein. Im übrigen - du warst nicht blöd sondern gutgläubig - zu gut!


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2004)

*Re: 4netmedia*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Abrechnungszwecken wird die Nummer innerhalb der Telefonunternehemen
> immer mitgeteilt und genau dort setzt auch die "Geschäftsidee" der HAS ein. Im übrigen -
> du warst nicht blöd sondern gutgläubig - zu gut!


Zu welchen Abrechnungszwecken? Wenn jemand eine  Telefonnummer in Frankfurt anruft, was soll´s 
da abzurechen geben, und wenn die die  T-Com meine  unterdrückte Telefonnummer 
plus Nichteintrag im Telefonbuch an private Dritte auf Grund dubioser Behauptungen 
herausrücken würde, könnte  die T-Com  sich auf was gefaßt machen.  
Es geht doch hier nicht um Mehrwertdienste! 
Da würde ich doch mal den Datenschutzbeaufragten befragen, was er von solchen Praktiken hielte.
tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

...offensichtlich handelt es sich dabei um eine Nummer der Colt Telecom AG. Das wäre dann eine Abrechnung aus einem inneren Vertrag zwischen der T-Com und Colt. Die Daten fließen - darauf kannste Gift nehmen!  :cry:


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2004)

was hat eine  normale Telefonnummer 069-xxxx mit der Colt-Telecom zu tun?   Die Gebühren sind
 normale Verbindungsgebühren wie zu jeder  x-beliebigen Privatnummer. und wenn die 10-mal eine 
Hausnummer der Colt sein sollte. Wenn das so einfach wäre , warum machen die sich denn
 dann den Aufwand mir den unzustellbaren  Paketzustellungen und anderen albernen Ausreden
bzw. konkret getestet (nicht ich ) mit schlichten Düpierungsanrufen "Sie haben ein Abonnement
 abgeschlossen und wird brauchen jetzt ihre Daten" Nach dem zweiten Versuch 
mit dunklen Androhungen, daß das jetzt "amtlich" ermittelt würde, ist dann nie wieder was passiert

Noch mal: weder wird meine Rufnummer übertragen noch ist meine Adresse und Name im Telefonverzeichnis 
und zwar auch noch *nie* gewesen, also auch alte Klick-Tel  CDs  helfen da nicht weiter ....

PS: Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dann sollte das in die kriminalpolizeiliche Ermittlungsarbeit 
einfließen, dann dann wäre das meines Erachtens unter dem Aspekt der Beihilfe zu prüfen
und des Verstoßes gegen den Datenschutz. Auch  die Reverse-Nummerermittlung 
ist laut OLG Entscheidung untersagt .


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*HAS sucht Mitarbeiter ...*

Eine kurze Info bzgl. der H.A.S.:

Es sind neue Jobs ausgeschrieben - ich wollte mich vor einer evtl. Bewerbung "kurz mal" über die Firma informieren und bedanke mich hiermit bei allen Autoren der vorigen Seiten über die ausführlichen Informationen !

_EDV-Administrator/in Datenbank

Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH z. Hd. Frau Hutmacher
php entwickler Job Description Wir suchen Sie f&uuml;r unsere Internetanwendungen auf NT-Server oder Linux-/Unix-Servern. Ihre Instrumente sind Scriptsprachen javaScript, VB Script oder Perl, Datenbankanbindungen ADO, ODBC, DBI und Datenbankanwendungen MSSQL, MYSQL . Grundkenntnisse in ASP, PHP, HTML, CSS, TCP/IP runden Ihr Repertoire ab. Verf&uuml;gen Sie zudem &uuml;ber Erfahrung in Systemadministration und meistern Sie vielleicht auch h&ouml;here Programmiersprachen, dann sollten wir uns unbedingt kennenlernen. Deutsch Muttersprache, Englisch fliessend. &Uuml;ber Ihre Bewerbung samt fr&uuml;hstm&ouml;glichem Eintrittsdatum, Lichtbild und Gehaltsvorstellungen w&uuml;rden wir uns sehr freuen: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH z. Hd. Frau Hutmacher &middot; Postfach 16 26 06 &middot; 20018 Hamburg 
Anzeige vom: 14.02.2004_

Quelle: Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie froh ich bin eure Nachrichten alle gelesen zu haben,denn mir ist es nämlich genau so ergangen wie euch allen.
Ich hatte einen anruf von einem angeblichen Postangestellten bekommen der meine anschrift nicht lessen kann.Ich war natürlich so naif und gab dem meine adresse und zwei Tage später hatte ich den eine schöne Rechnung über 69,95 im Briefkasten.
Ich bin dermaßen sauer, daß es sollche leute gibt die mit schweinereien ihr Geld verdienen oder es so nennen.

Ich werde aufjedenfall dieses Geld nicht überweisen sondern gleich morgen zur polizei gehen und anzeige erstatten gegen diese sogenannte Hanseatische abrechn.. und alle anderen sollten dies auch tun.
Und zusätzlich werde ich meinen Anwalt hinzuziehen.
Wünsch euch was!!!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*



			
				Micksterbabe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde aufjedenfall dieses Geld nicht überweisen sondern gleich morgen zur polizei gehen und anzeige erstatten gegen diese sogenannte Hanseatische abrechn.. und alle anderen sollten dies auch tun.
> Und zusätzlich werde ich meinen Anwalt hinzuziehen.
> Wünsch euch was!!!


 :thumb: 

Das mit dem Anwalt vielleicht noch mal lassen, wer bezahlt den denn?

Sonst vielleicht noch Zeit sparen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=39063&highlight=sievekingplatz#39063


----------



## sockenbügler (18 Februar 2004)

*ernst*

:argue:


----------



## sockenbügler (18 Februar 2004)

*post von matthias*

hallo !!

hab alles gelesen bin nun voll informiert .

bei mir die gleiche masche mit der post meine telefonnummer ist auch dauerhaft unterdrückt und in der auskunft stehe ich auch  nicht .

das einschreiben ist unterwegs und die kripo ermittelt auch.

danke an alle 

socke

oben war nur test sorry!!
*[Virenscanner: Fullquote (Test?) gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Da ich keinerlei Dienst in Anspruch genommen habe und auch nie in Anspruch nehmen werde, möchte ich sie bitten die Rechnung RIT0065925 umgehend zu stornieren.

Sollte dies nicht geschehen werden ich die Behörden einschalten.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dies nicht geschehen werden ich die Behörden einschalten.


Mit dieser plumpen Vorgehensweise erreichst Du nicht viel - die Behörden arbeiten ihren Teil der Sache im Sinne des öffentlichen Interesses ab und Du wirst unter Umständen weiterhin von Rechnungen, Mahnungen und womöglich einem Inkasso, bis hin zu einem Gerichtsverfahen auf ziviler Ebene betroffen.

_"...sonst werde ich die Behörden einschalten!"_ - Nötigung, Erpressung? Leute seid vorsichtig und lest erstmal ein paar Seiten quer!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> _"...sonst werde ich die Behörden einschalten!"_ - Nötigung, Erpressung?


Wenn das strafbar wäre, müßten die bekannten Inkassofirmen mit diesem Tatvorwurf 
konfrontiert werden, da sie genau das tun, nämlich mit den "Einschalten von Behörden" drohen 
(gerichtliche Schritte, Mahnbescheid ) wenn nicht umgehend gezahlt wird.
 Dann wundere ich mich aber, warum  dann da die entsprechenden Behörden nicht tätig werden.
(Oder haben die Sonderrechte? Die dürfen drohen, der einfache Bürger nicht? ) 
cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

mal an alle die diesen thread lesen.

anna:
leider ist der name wenzel in deutschland nicht so selten, als das es nicht zu verwechslungen kommen kann, daher "wenzelt" es hier nicht, sondern genaues research hilft oft weiter.

zudem möchte ich sämtliche hier anwesende personen davon abzusehen, mir weiterhin emails und einschreiben mit klageandrohungen usw. zu schicken.
weder ich, noch die hier in dem zusammenhang genannten unternehmen haben etwas mit der HAS zu tun. bei genauem research hätte jeder festellen können, dass die D.W.M. Ltd. UK auch überhaupt gar nichts mit der Maxventure Internet Service zu tun hat, lediglich die Initialen sind gleich.

ich habe bereits kontakt mit dem besitzer dieses boards und dem vorstand des I.D.I auf genommen und werde mir nun zivilrechtliche schritte gegen die hetzkampagnen überlegen


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> anna:
> leider ist der name wenzel in deutschland nicht so selten, als das es nicht zu verwechslungen kommen kann, daher "wenzelt" es hier nicht, sondern genaues research hilft oft weiter.


Das genauere reserch interessiert mich an dieser Stelle nicht, das machen andere - siehe nochmals Seite 19. Meine Respektzollung bezog sich weniger auf den Inhalt des einen Postings als auf die durchaus brillante Art des Datenbankenjumping. Wie Du siehst ist das Thema hier im Beitrag auch nicht weiter verfolgt worden.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...zudem möchte ich sämtliche hier anwesende personen davon abzusehen, mir weiterhin emails und einschreiben mit klageandrohungen usw. zu schicken.


Ein eleganter Lösungsansatz der zumeist Geschädigten ist das sicher nicht, siehe hier mein 1. Posting auf dieser Seite. Deshalb distanziere ich mich insbesondere von derartigen Handlungsweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

mag ja schon sein, nur leider wird von der betreffenden person, eigner der domain pzdinfo.com, immer der name "geändert", und bei komplett unbeteiligten personen werden hier komplette anschriftsdaten usw. veröffentlicht.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mag ja schon sein...


mag auch schon sein - und wo ist jetzt das Problem, wenn bereits veröffentlichte Daten in einer öffenlichen Diskussion nochmals aufgearbeitet werden?

Nun gut - wie schon angedeutet, ist das nicht meine Baustelle!  8)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

es gibt auch sowas wie ein datenschutzgesetz, und wenn hier andere user aufgehetzt werden gegen vollkommen unbeteiligte personen vorzugehen, dann kann das nicht richtig sein. einfach mal in unsere lage versetzen, was sie da machen würden


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

*Diese Firmen sind nun auch im Ausland tätig*

Wie aus http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?lang=DE&id=19320 
hervor geht, sind die entsprechenden Unternehmen auch schon im Ausland mit den gleichen Methoden tätig.

Achtung vor unrechtmäßigen Forderungen für
                    angebliche Internet Dienste
                    Deutsche Firmen versenden dubiose Rechnungen 

                    Seit Wochen herrscht in Deutschland Aufregung
                    um Firmen aus Hamburg, etwa Tele Hansa
                    GmbH, Forderungs-Management GmbH oder
                    Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH, die mit
                    dubiosen Rechnungen Konsumenten verunsichern.


                    Die Firmen stellen Rechnungen für
                    „gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistungen“, die man
                    angeblich bestellt und genutzt hat. Die
                    Forderungen betragen € 49,- bzw. € 69,-. 

                    Deutsche Verbraucherschutzeinrichtungen warnen
                    vor den unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken, sogar die
                    deutsche Polizei beschäftigt sich mit den Fällen. 

                    Nun dürften die Firmen ihre Geschäftspraktiken
                    auch auf Österreich erstreckt haben. In den letzten
                    Tagen häuften sich bei der Europäischen
                    Verbraucherberatung Wien Anfragen und
                    Beschwerden dazu. 

                    Vorher niemals Kontakt mit diesem
                    Unternehmen 

                    Seltsamerweise konnten sich aber sämtliche
                    Konsumenten, die Empfänger solcher Rechnungen
                    waren, nicht daran erinnern, jemals solche Dienst
                    in Anspruch genommen zu haben und einen
                    Vertrag mit der Firma geschlossen zu haben. Und
                    selbst Haushalte ohne Internetzugang haben
                    Zahlungsaufforderungen erhalten. Wie die Firmen
                    an die Adressen gelangt sind, kann nur vermutet
                    werden. 

                    Jedenfalls gilt: 
                    Bezahlen muss nur, wer auch einen Vertrag
                    geschlossen hat. Dies ist im Internet etwa schon
                    durch Anklicken möglich. Den Beweis dafür muss
                    aber der Anbieter erbringen. Bislang ist dies in
                    keinem der bekannt gewordenen Fälle geschehen. 

                    Die Europäische Verbraucherberatung rät
                    daher 

                    Konsumenten, die keinen Vertrag mit der Firma
                    geschlossen und keine Dienste in Anspruch
                    genommen haben, brauchen die Rechnung auch
                    nicht bezahlen. Sollten allerdings Mahnungen
                    folgen, fordern Sie die Firma auf, einen
                    detaillierten Nachweis für den Vertragsschluss zu
                    erbringen. 

                    Im Fall der unrechtmäßigen Einforderung wäre
                    sogar eine Strafanzeige wegen Verdacht des
                    versuchten Betruges denkbar. 

                    Wenn auch Sie Empfänger derartiger
                    unbegründeter Zusendungen sind, behalten Sie
                    einen kühlen Kopf und bezahlen diese Rechnung
                    nicht gleich überstürzt ein.  
                    Sollte sich die Angelegenheit nicht klären lassen,
                    wenden Sie sich an uns:
[email protected] 


                    Wien, 20.02.2004


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt auch sowas wie ein datenschutzgesetz, und wenn hier andere user aufgehetzt werden gegen vollkommen unbeteiligte personen vorzugehen, dann kann das nicht richtig sein. einfach mal in unsere lage versetzen, was sie da machen würden


Werter Gast, da wir uns hier im Forum dutzen, halte ich mich zum einen an diese und zum anderen möglichst auch an alle anderen Regeln. Da Du offensichtlich meinst, dass "ich" irgendwen aufgehetzt haben soll, darf ich Dir in aller Höflichkeit widersprechen und meinen letzten Satz des vorangegangenen Postings mit anderen Worten wiederholen: das war weder meine Absicht noch in irgendeiner Weise so dargelegt - meinem Erachten nach unterliegst Du einer Fehlinterprätation oder hast Dich lediglich bei dem Nick der unterschiedlichen Poster geirrt.
Also, wir können das gerne per PN ausdiskutieren, falls Du Bedarf hast, Dich hier anzumelden. Ansonsten bitte ich freundlichst zur Kenntinis zu nehmen, dass dieses Thema nun von mir aus _*beendet*_ ist.


@vorhergehender Wiener Gast - prima, endlich wieder beim Thema! In der Schweiz soll der Virus auch schon um sich greifen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> _[edit] - Heiko_
> 
> gal


Auch ich traute meinen Augen nicht, gestern habe ich eine Rechnung von HAS über 69,95 € erhalten.Was nun? Reicht es, die Rechnung einfach nicht zu bezahlen und Einspruch einzulegen?


----------



## technofreak (22 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was nun? Reicht es, die Rechnung einfach nicht zu bezahlen und Einspruch einzulegen?



http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf

tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

ich habe mir die Seite pzdinfo.com angesehen, ich finde kein Impressum, so wie es sich gehört. Bin ich blind oder reicht das so? Wenn nicht, wo sind die Abmahnspezialisten?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

*kann mir hier jemand helfen*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> _[edit] - Heiko_
> 
> gal


 :argue:  :argue:  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir die Seite pzdinfo.com angesehen, ich finde kein Impressum, so wie es sich gehört. Bin ich blind oder reicht das so? Wenn nicht, wo sind die Abmahnspezialisten?


Impressumpflicht nach deutschem Recht gilt nur für *.de!


----------



## cicojaka (22 Februar 2004)

Aber whois-Recht gilt für alle 

 schlund-whois


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

*Neue Masche der HAS*

Hallo, habe eben mal die Beiträge überflogen. Mein Problem ist ganz ähnlich gelagert, aber nicht 100% das gleiche.

Mein Bruder hat vor ein paar Tagen auf seinem Handy einen Anruf erhalten. Angeblich von T-Mobile. Denen seien die Rechner abgestürzt und sie hätten nur noch die Nummern - die Rechnungsanschrift würde fehlen. Und mein Bruder, dieser Idiot lässt sich auf so eine dämliche Geschichte ein und gibt die Anschrift raus. Allerdings hat er den Braten gerochen und eine verfälschte Adresse angegeben.

Trotzdem kam die Post heute an - natürlich mit eben dieser verfälschten Adresse.

Jetzt aber zum Inhalt: HAS wird billiger!!!! Es kommt eine Rechnung über 49,- Euro SMS Chat Service plus 9,95 Anmeldegebühr.

Wir können jedoch nicht nachvollziehen, wie die Firma an seine Handynummer gekommen ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Sollte ich ein neues Thema eröffnen? Hat ja mit Computerbetrug nichts zu tun. Aber auf der Suche nach der Firma bin ich bei Euch gelandet.

Also, wer kann mir helfen, wer hat auch solche Post bekommen?

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Steht Dein Bruder mit der Handynummer im Telefonbuch? Das würde erklären, warum dort angerufen wurde, während evtl. zu Hause nur der AB oder niemand war.


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2004)

Der Fernsehtipp (MDR|24.02.2004|21:55):

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2004)

DasErste.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Dialer-Betrug
> - wie ein Hamburger Unternehmen auf die Leichtgläubigkeit der Menschen setzt


Das könnte spannend werden.....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

*Schreiben HAS*

Hallo, 
habe alle Beiträge verfolgt - hatte ebenso das Vergnügen mit einer RE der HAS beglückt zu werden. Nach Einschreiben mit Rückantwort kam nun ein Schreiben in dem unter anderem folgendes genannt wird: 
"Nachdem Sie die Vertragsbedingungen und AGB bestätigten, erhielten Sie ein individuelles, nur für Sie gültiges Passwort und Usernamen.  Dieses trugen Sie so dann auch in die Passwortabfrage ein, um zum kostenpflichtigen Servicebereich zu gelangen." 
Genau dies fand nicht statt - weitere Info wären unter der bekannten Adresse www.PZDINFO.com zu finden .......

Macht es Sinn darauf zu reagieren (Anzeige habe ich bereits erstattet)?

Übrigens wird in dem Schreiben auch an den "Dienstanbieter" Digital Web Media Ltd. mit Sitz in England verwiesen.

Grüße an alle Betroffenen


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2004)

*Re: Schreiben HAS*



			
				Ricko Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es Sinn darauf zu reagieren (Anzeige habe ich bereits erstattet)?




http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

*blöde Frage*

die Seite pzdinfo ist dazu da, dass man sich das dort abgebildete Abbrechnungsbeispiel genau anschaut.

Und was ist das für ein Abrechnungsbeispiel?

Ich lese da 4netmedia, also "für netmedia". 

cicojore


----------



## johinos (24 Februar 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fernsehtipp (MDR|24.02.2004|21:55):
> 
> http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Das war's wohl. Mal sehen, von welcher Firma demnächst die Rechnungen kommen!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

:cry: Ich (bzw. mein Vater) habe einen Brief bekommenin dem ein Hamburger Unternehmen ca. 70 Euros von mir für eine Serviceleistung verlangt die ich auf keinen Fall bestätigte.

Ich mache viel mit PCs und habe meine PC auch durch Firewall und AntiVir geschützt geglaubt. 

Wie kann sich denn ein Dialer bei mir von selbst aufspielen? Ich habe nämlich keinen installiert! Ebenso habe ich nach der Benachrichtung meinen Rechner durchsucht und AntiVir hat nur den Freenet Dialer als gefährlich erkannt, nicht den H.A.S. - Dialer selber!

MfG Jan

P.S. mit Hilfe der vielen Daten in diesem Forum werde ich mich morgen erst einmal an verschiedene Institutionen wenden. 

 :bussi: Danke an alle die hier eine Nachricht gepostet haben.


----------



## J-Tec (24 Februar 2004)

*letzte Nachricht*

  irgendwie habe ich mich doch angemeldet??!!

Naja die letzte Gast Nachricht ist von mir.

Jan


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Gabi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Das war's wohl.


Ich finde auch, dass die HAS nicht besonders gut bei der Sendung raus gekommen ist. Bemerkenswert ist aber auf jeden FAll, dass man wohl schon 100.000 Rechungen versandt hat.

@Gast, zwischenzeitlich haben sich auch die Anregungen zur weiteren Vorgensweise ein bischen verbessert.

1. einmalig der Rechung widersprechen http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf
2. schriftliche Anzeige bei der StA Hamburg, Abt. 1 (wer mag?!)
3. Dialer löschen

...fertig, und das Ganze ohne zu viel Aufwand. Eine Beschwerde bei der RegTP kann man vernachlässigen - das bringt dem Beschwerdeführer keinen Vorteil und die RegTP weiß inzwischen hinreichend Bescheid - ein Owi-Verfahren gegen die HAS wird derzeitig geprüft.

Wegen Deiner Grimassen - was willst Du damit sagen? Immerhin ist die Aufklärung in dieser Sache nicht zuletzt diesem Forum und seiner Beteiligten zu verdanken. Die Informationen an die RegTP, die zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden und die Verbraucherschutzzentralen sowie an einige Medien gingen u. a. von hier aus.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2004)

Für die, die den Beitrag nicht gesehen haben oder sehen konnten:
http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/240204/dialer.html 


> Normalerweise sorgt Sabine Schlaipfer aus Appenheim für Recht und Ordnung. Doch diesmal ist die Polizistin und ihre Familie selbst Opfer einer dreisten Masche im Internet geworden. Schlaipfers Vater bekam Anfang Januar eine Rechnung ins Haus geschickt, mit der Aufforderung zur Zahlung von 69,95 Euro an die Hanseatische Abrechungssysteme. Angeblich hätte er einen Erotikdienst im Internet genutzt. Die Internetadresse lautet ....... und bietet Erotisches. "Aber mein Vater hat gar keinen Computer und kann demzufolge gar nicht ins Internet.", erklärt Sabine Schlaipfer. Der Rechner steht nämlich bei ihr im Haus und wird nur von ihr und ihrem Freund Manfred Wradzilo genutzt. Dass dennoch Vater Franz die Rechnung bekam, ist leicht erklärt. Die Familie hat einen gemeinsamen Telefonanschluß, aber nur der Vater steht im Telefonbuch. So wie bei ihrem Vater flatterten in den vergangenen Wochen bei mehr als 100.000 Bundesbürgern Rechnungen der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme GmbH ins Haus, angeblich für die Nutzung des besagten Erotikdienstes.



Ein Musterbeispiel der Methode über den Telefonbucheintrag ungerechtfertigte Rechnungen zu verschicken

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute

Habe gestern auch Post von H.A.S. erhalten.
Mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand
irgendwann mal eine Mahnung von H.A.S. 
erhalten hat.

mfG


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand irgendwann mal eine Mahnung von H.A.S.  erhalten hat.



meinst du  Mahnungen oder (gerichtlichen) Mahnbescheid?

zu erstem wahrscheinlich , zu zweitem  nein ! 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44254 



> Karin Goldbeck, Juristin der Verbrauchzentrale Niedersachsen warnt davor, diese Rechnungen
> zu begleichen. "Bezahlen muss nur, wer auch einen Vertrag geschlossen hat."*
> Den Beweis  dafür müsse der Anbieter erbringen, bislang sei dies in keinem der bekannt
> gewordenen Fälle geschehen. *



tf


----------



## galdikas (25 Februar 2004)

*Firmenänderung in H.A.S. jetzt im Register eingetragen*

Am 23. Februar 2004 wurde die Änderung der Firmeneintragung in *H.A.S. Hanseatische Abrechnungssystem GmbH* als Firma der unter HRB 86731 im Handelsregister Hamburg eingetragenen Gesellschaft mitgeteilt:

"Veränderung vom 23.02.2004

*HRB 86731: DENALI 235. Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH*,
 Nordkanalstraße 49 B
 20097 Hamburg

Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 31.10.2003 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in den §§ 1 (Firma), 2 (Gegenstand) und 3 beschlossen. 
Neue Firma: 
*H.A.S. Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH.* 
Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: 
die Erstellung von Abrechnungen für Internet-, Telefon-, SMS- und sonstige elektronische Dienstleistungen sowie alle damit im weitesten Sinne zusammenhängenden Geschäfte und der Betrieb einer Werbeagentur. 
Ausgeschieden: Geschäftsführerin: 
C*, B*, geborene R*, Hamburg, *tt.mm.jjjj. 
Bestellt: Geschäftsführer: 
M*, M*, Quickborn, *tt.dd.jjjj, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.

( http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=449893 )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*H:A:S:Systeme*

Habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen über 69,95 EUR
Habe keinen Dienst in anspruch genommen
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll,
ohne das ich Probleme bekomme :evil:  :argue:

*[Virenscanner: E-Mail-Adresse als Gastnamen gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: H:A:S:Systeme*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen über 69,95 EUR
> Habe keinen Dienst in anspruch genommen
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll,
> ohne das ich Probleme bekomme


Bischen Lesen tut ganz gut, z. B. hier:





			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> 1. einmalig der Rechung widersprechen http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf
> 2. schriftliche Anzeige bei der StA Hamburg, Abt. 1 (wer mag?!)
> 3. Dialer löschen
> 
> ...fertig, und das Ganze ohne zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*

Hallo Leute !
Ich hatte gestern (24.02.) die Ehre mit einer Rechnung beglückt zu werden. Bei mir wird als Vertragspartner< "D.W.M. Ltd. UK" genannt
und ebenfalls 69,95 € verlangt. Jetzt wundert es mich auch nicht mehr,
warum mir mein Northon Anti Virusprogramm in letzter Zeit des öfteren eine Meldung über einen blockierten Zugriffsversuch durch das Trojanische Pferd "Net Bus" und auch "Backdoor Sub seven" anzeigt.
Ich habe heute bei der Polizei diese Sache gemeldet und auch auf Eure
für mich sehr hilfreichen Seiten verwiesen.
Vielen Dank!
Macht weiter so !
Gruß Felix


----------



## virenscanner (25 Februar 2004)

> Jetzt wundert es mich auch nicht mehr,
> warum mir mein Northon Anti Virusprogramm in letzter Zeit des öfteren eine Meldung über einen blockierten Zugriffsversuch durch das Trojanische Pferd "Net Bus" und auch "Backdoor Sub seven" anzeigt.


Solche "Alarmmeldungen" von NAV haben aber keinerlei Bezug zum Threadthema.


----------



## galdikas (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*

_[auf Anforderung rausgeschmissen - Heiko]_


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*R* W* betreibt Max-Media GbR in Flensburg*

eine einfache such im telefonbuch zeigt R* W* betreibt von flensburg aus zusammen mit einem gewissen B* F* die Max-Media GbR, welche man in google wiederum mit folgendem ergebnis findet:

***********************hier keine URL klicken !!!!!!!!!***************
eine Stunde für 44,20
... 2001 - Max-Media GbR. Anregungen, Kritiken und
Wünsche jederzeit per Mail an: Max-Media GbR. ... 
www.v......de/start.html - 14k - Zusätzliches Ergebnis - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten 

70 Livecams++bilder++Videos++Voyeur-Cam++heisse Girls++für nur 44 ...
... Girls | Steckbriefe der Girls | FreeChat | Impressum | Links Anmeldung per Kreditkarte
| Download Highspeed-Zugang © 2001 - Max-Media GbR Anregungen, Kritiken ... 
www.v.......de/freechat.html - 7k - Zusätzliches Ergebnis - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten
[ Weitere Ergebnisse von www.v.......de ] 

***********************hier keine URL klicken !!!!!!!!!***************


nur mal so zur info.... ich wette diese seiten sind auch dailerverseucht... da hilft nur activeX abschalten

_Links editiert , da grobe Gefährdung von unerfahrenen Usern, aktive Links, darüber hinaus "kommerziell" 
tf/Moderator _


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*brache dringent info über...*

hy, ich hab heute eine rechnug von hanseatische abrechnungssyteem erhalten, und zwar soll ich denen 69,95 euro für ein internet mehrwertdienst mit zugang für 30 tage zahlen.ich geh davon aus das das ein 0190 dialer oder so was ist,also meine genaue frage ist wie ich vohrgeen soll?wen ich nich bezahl sicken die mir mahnugen muss ich dann zahlen und muss ich kündigen oder so .bitte kann mir jemand helfen das ich weiss wie ich vohrgehen soll.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: brache dringent info über...*



			
				invincible schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh davon aus das das ein 0190 dialer oder so was ist,also meine genaue frage ist wie ich vohrgeen soll?



nein, dann hättest du es per Telefonrechnung erhalten, (den Thread solltest du schon 
mal etwas lesen, da stehen alle Antworten auf deine  Fragen drin! )

ansonsten hier der Musterbrief:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

technnofreak zuerst will ich dir danken! ich hab die rechnung direkt von der hanseatische abrechnug gmbh erhalten,und nich von der telekom.also ich hab das dokoumet gedruckt wenn ich es ausfüll und abschik an han.ab. postfach 102606 2oo18 hamburg. kommt von dehen keine vorderung mehr?ist dann es erledigt?


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

Das kann dir nur H.A.S. beantworten , ob sie dies fortsetzen wollen. Ansonsten  lies dir 
das hier durch :
http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/240204/dialer.html


			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rat der Verbraucherschützer
> Corinna Loevenich von der Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg rät bei solchen Betrügereien, auf keinen Fall zu zahlen. "Es ist gar kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Dazu gehören nämlich zwei Parteien. Und die Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme soll doch erst mal die Unterlagen zeigen, wonach ein Vertrag zwischen Familie Schlaipfer und dem Anbieter des Erotikdienstes zustande gekommen sein soll. Einen solchen Vertrag gibt es aber nicht." Betroffene sollten sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und die Zahlung verweigern, rät die Verbraucherschützerin.



tf


----------



## virenscanner (26 Februar 2004)

> kommt von dehen keine vorderung mehr?ist dann es erledigt?


Das bleibt dann erst einmal abzuwarten. Eventuell kommt nichts mehr, eventuell eine Mahnung und eventuell auch ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.
Wenn etwas kommen sollte, so melde Dich einfach hier und gebe bekannt, *was* da "gekommen" ist.


----------



## galdikas (27 Februar 2004)

Laut ARD-plusminus soll eine Sabisand S.L. Miteigentuemerin der H.A.S. Hanseatische Abrechnunsgsysteme GmbH sein, die Rechnungen fuer die angebliche Inanspruchnahme von vorgeblich von einer Digital Web Media Ltd. zu verantwortenden Dienstleistungen verschickt.

Dabei duerfte es sich um die

*SABISAND HOLDING, S.L.*
Calle del Ter, 27 - Bajos Izquierda, 
Polígono Son Fuster, 
E-07009 
Palma de Mallorca

handeln.

Der/zur Sabisand gehoert auch die
*JOKOMO MEDIA, S.L.*

Auf diese Gesellschaft ist die Domain t.....de registriert, zudem zeichnet sie fuer die Inhalte dort verantwortlich, http://www.t.....de/disclaim.htm

Unter der Adresse Calle del Ter, 27 in Palma de Mallorca sind noch eine Vielzahl weiterer Firmen eingetragen:

*JOKOMO MEDIA, S.L. * 
HAMILTON IMPERIAL, S.L. 
LA BODEGUITA DE ESPANA, S.L. 
LA BODEGUITA HABANA, S.L. 
CALETA CLUB, S.A.
*FH ENTERPRISES, S.L. *
SPAIN WELCOME SERVICES, S.L. 
INCA COTA 54, S.L. 
LOCALES COMERCIALES MURO, S.L. 
GAMFA, S.A. 
INVERSIONES ALTEX, S.L. 
SEKIAN, S.L.
FREVA, S.L. 
APARTAMENTOS ZENITH, S.A.
CLUB NAT, S.A. 
ISOLMAT PALMA, S.L. 
PROMOCIONS ESPORLES, S.L. 
ES PLA DE S ARBOCER, S.L. 
ITC ESPANA, S.A. 
LOCALES COMERCIALES PLAYA DE MURO, S.L. 
*SUN INFOMEDIA, S.L. *
*SUN TECHNOLOGIES, S.L.*
*SABISAND HOLDING, S.L.*
PORTALS NIGHT, S.L.
DATADEAL, S.L. 
CAP DES PINARS, S.L. 
TUMANON, S.L.
PRINZ HOTELES, S.A. 
VIAJES COSMELLI, S.A. 
PERDESA, S.A. 
LTE INTERNATIONAL AIRWAYS, S.A. 

Ausserdem hat dort auch die *Asociación de Servicios de Tarificación 
Adicional y Valor Añadido * (ASTAVA) ihren Sitz, ein Mehrwert- und Zusatzdiestleister-Verband:

ASTAVA nace por la necesidad de crear una asociación 
que agrupe y represente al colectivo de empresas y profesionales 
que trabajan en el sector de Tarificación Adicional o Servicios de Audiotext.

La Asociación establece su domicilio en 
Palma de Mallorca, 
Calle del Ter, nº 27, 1º Izquierda-Bajos, 
Polígono de Son Fuster, 
07009 Palma de Mallorca (Baleares).
http://www.astava.org/

Die Domain astava.org ist auf eine Irin registriert, auf

Registrant Name:Anett B*
Registrant Street1:Apartado de correos 336
Registrant Cityalma Nova
Registrant State/Province:Baleares
Registrant Postal Code:07080
Registrant Country:IR
Registrant Phone:+9.12882***
Registrant Phone Ext.:1111
Registrant FAX:+9.12882***
Registrant Email:anett**********

Frau Anett B* ist bemerkenswerterweise auch die Geschaeftsfuehrerin einer

*ZABI MEDIA, S.L.*
Rambla S. Jose 96 Bis
Barcelona,  08002

Die Zabi wird aktuell auch als admin-c der Domain gratis.......com genannt:

Registrant :
*Sun Interactive Media, S.L. *[email protected] 
+34.971 ******
Sun Interactive Media, S.L.
C/ Ter, 27
Poligono Son Fuster Palma de Mallorca ES 07009 
Domain Name: *GRATIS.......COM *{gratis......com }
Registration Date : 2002-11-13
Expiration Date : 2004-11-13
Last update :2003-11-29 15:27:07
Domain Name Server:
ns1.colt-telecom.nl 
ns2.colt-telecom.nl 
Administrator:
*Zabi Media S.L. *[email protected] +34.971 ******
*Sun Interactive Media, S.L.*
C/ Ter, 27
Poligono Son Fuster Palma de Mallorca ES 07009 
Technical Contact:
Colt Internet Solution Centre 
Billing Contact:
*Sun Interactive Media, S.L.  * 

Am Firmensitz der Zabi Media S.L. in Barcelona befindet sich das MUSEU DE L'ERÓTICA DE BARCELONA 

Die Domain erotica-......com ist registriert auf

*COME[t Media Ltd.]*
Causeway H[ou]se

[1 DANE STREET
BISHOPS STORTFORD]

Hert[ford]s[hire], 
Herts 2883 [ = CM23 2BT]   UK

Domain Name: *EROTICA.......COM*

Administrative Contact:
ATC  (VGYPBGYRDO)		[email protected]
C/ Del Ter 27
Palma, Palma de Mallorca 07009
ES
+34 971 ********

Das ist dieselbe Adresse wie die der *Digital Web Media Ltd*.

gal.

_ URLs unkenntlich gemacht , das samt und sonders gefährlich und kommerziell, bitte NUBs beachten
das Posten von Whois Daten ist untersagt, dies ist das letzte  Mal, daß dies so durchgeht, das nächste Posting ,
daß in dieser massiven Form gegen die NUBS verstößt, wird komplett entfernt 
und in einen nichtöffentlichen Bereich verschoben. Der Inhalt dieses Postings ist bereits dort gesichert.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
 tf/moderator _


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

JOKOMO MEDIA, S.L. - SUN INFOMEDIA, S.L. - SUN TECHNOLOGIES, S.L. - ZABI MEDIA, S.L. - COME[t Media Ltd.] - SUN TELECOM, S.L. 

M. S.
A. B.
J. J.
J.M.
M. M.
U. S.
R.  W. 

  

Gruß
Morgen gehts weiter.

Detektive

_Namen unkenntlich gemacht, jedes weitere Posting , daß derart massiv gegen die Nutzungregeln 
verstößt , wird komplett  im nichtöffentlichen Bereich gesichert  und aus dem öffentlichen Bereich gelöscht  
tf / Moderator _


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Februar 2004)

Hallo, User!

So langsam wird's albern. Nehmt bitte zur Kenntnis, was in den Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) steht und euch nun sogar mehrfach von technofreak mitgeteilt wurde.

Euren Eifer beim Versuch zu helfen in allen Ehren und uneingeschränkt befürwortend: Wenn unsere Moderatoren nur noch löschen und editieren müssen, werden wir bald für diesen Mehraufwand "bezahlen" müssen, z.B. indem gesamte Postings gelöscht werden, die ja vielleicht an anderer Stelle noch was Gutes beinhalten.

Also: Alle an die NUBs halten - und den Kampf forumsgerecht kämpfen!


----------



## technofreak (27 Februar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, User!
> 
> So langsam wird's albern. Nehmt bitte zur Kenntnis, was in den Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) steht und euch nun sogar mehrfach von technofreak mitgeteilt wurde.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Unterstützung ,  um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen: diese Regeln sind keine Willkür 
sondern  seit Bestehen des Forums laufend auf Grund von z.T unerfreulichen  Erfahrungen (juristischer Art )
weiterentwickelt und angepaßt worden. Sie dienen dem Erhalt des Forums. 

Die ist hier weder Heise noch Teltarif  mit den entsprechenden Kriegskassen , sondern 
ein privates non-Profit  Projekt.
Daher sollte jedem Mitglied oder Gast daran gelegen sein, den Bestand des Forums im eigenen 
Interesse nicht zu gefährden.  Wenn dies nicht beachtet wird, müssen  die entsprechenden Maßnahmen 
erfolgen. 

tf

PS: Nachtrag,  auf Grund einer eben erfolgten Beanstandung eines Postings 
mit genau den in den NUBs verbotenen  persönlichen Daten , werden die NUBs in Zukunft in voller 
Konsequenz angewendet werden.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

*Löschung*

Hallo,

habe den Dialer heute vom PC meines Kumpels entfernt.

Unter
http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/240204/dialer.html steht :

" .. ein kleines Telefonwählprogramm mit dem Namen st-olb00005.exe auf den Rechner geladen. Die Nummer am Ende des Dateinamens kann variieren. [plusminus sind auch folgende Dialernamen bekannt: st-olb00001 und st-olb00048... "

Gefunden habe ich mit der Funktion Start/Suchen und dem Suchwort
" st-olb " 3 Einträge ( inklusive des exe.Datei ).

Dateiname = " DDialer" bzw. " st-olb00005 ".

Mit der Suchfunktion unter Start/Ausführen/regedit habe ich 2 Registrierungsschlüssel gefunden.

Habe alles auf CD gespeichert und dann von der HD gelöscht.
Dann Neustart und nochmalige Suche mit negativem Ergebnis.

Waren das alles Einträge und ist somit der PC jetzt clean ?

Einen Hammer fand ich diese Mitteilung von Plusminus :

" Die DWM Ltd: Nur eine Briefkastenfirma?
Trotz wochenlanger Bemühungen gelang es dem [plusminus-Team nicht, mehr über die DWM Ltd. zu erfahren und mit dem angeblichen Erotikdienste-Anbieter in Kontakt zu treten. Unsere Vermutung: Das reale Geschäft mit dem neuen Dialer wird in Deutschland gemacht. Die Firma PGmedia verdient an der Vermietung ihrer Frankfurter Festnetznummer, die Firma HAS verdient am Erstellen und Versenden der Abrechnungen. 

Übrigens: Die Internetadresse www.4netmediaXXX mit dem kostenpflichtigen Erotikinhalt wurde von einem R. W. angemeldet. Den erreichten wir telefonisch bei der Hamburger Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH, für die er freiberuflich tätig ist. Er bestätigt uns, dass er nicht nur die Webseite angemeldet, sondern auch die Inhalte erstellt habe. Die Inhalte habe er aber an eine spanische Firma vermietet. 

Vermutlich die Firma Sabisand S.L, Miteigentümerin der HAS. In welcher Geschäftsbeziehung nun die spanische Firma Sabisand S.L. zu der angeblichen Betreiberin der Erotik-Seite, der britischen Firma DWM Ltd. steht, konnte [plusminus bisher nicht recherchieren."

     :evil: 

Aber gut war auch diese Meldung :

" Staatsanwälte ermitteln
Bei den Polizeidienststellen und Staatsanwaltschaften im ganzen Bundesgebiet sind inzwischen Hunderte von Strafanzeigen eingegangen. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg liegen inzwischen 22 Strafanzeigen vor. Dort wird jetzt wegen des Verdachts des Betruges gegen die Verantwortlichen dieses neuen Tricks ermittelt. 
Die Datenschützer sehen den Paragrafen 28 des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes verletzt. Danach dürfen Daten, also auch Telefonnummern, dann nicht für eigene Zwecke genutzt werden, wenn das "schutzwürdige Interesse des Betroffenen" dem entgegensteht."

    

*[Virenscanner: Namen unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

*Re: Löschung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg liegen inzwischen 22 Strafanzeigen vor. Dort wird jetzt wegen des Verdachts des Betruges gegen die Verantwortlichen dieses neuen Tricks ermittelt.


Die Zahl steigt derzeit enorm. Während bislang die Amtsanwaltschaft in Hamburg die Fälle niedergebürgelt hatte, nahm sich in der letzten Woche die "echte" StA Hamburg der Sache an.
Allein bei der Polizei in Hamm gingen nach der öffenlichen Meldung innerhalb einer Woche, Anfang Februar, ca. 700 Anfragen aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet zu diesem Thema ein. Von Hamm aus wurde die Sache zwischenzeitlich über die zuständige StA nach Hamburg abgegeben. Das sind Zahlen, die eine deutliche Sprache sprechen - bei (lt. ARD/Plus-Minus) 100.000 versendeten Rechnungen rollt auf die StA Hamburg derzeit eine Lawine von Anzeigen zu.


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2004)

[Sarkasmus]Tja, dann werden wohl bald die Flüge in die Karibik gebucht[/Sarkasmus]


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

*Re: H.A.S.*

Gibt es eigentlich einen Musterbrief bzgl. Widerspruch ?

_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## sascha (1 März 2004)

Gucksu hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

unter "Musterbriefe und Formblätter"


----------



## Der Jurist (1 März 2004)

*Re: H.A.S.*



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich einen Musterbrief bzgl. Widerspruch ?




Klickst Du hier, dort findest Du den weiterführenden Link.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

Hat jemand das BKA in Wiesbaden informiert, da hier länderübergreifend agiert wird? Die leiten das dann auch an die zuständigen Landeskriminalämter weiter: 
www.bka.de
Fax: 0611-55- 121 41

Hat jemand den Verband gegen Wirtschaftkriminalität informiert sowie die RegTP?
http://www.dsw-frankfurt.de/de/ 
Fax: 06172- 84422
www.regTP.de
Fax: 0228- 14- 8872

Ist immer so triste, wenn man der Einzige ist, der da Beschwerde/Anzeige führt. Müssen doch hunderttausende Betroffene sein, oder?


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

Nachdem das LKA Brandburg gestern eine offizielle Warnung rausgegeben hat (was zugegeben lange gedauert hat) und LKA Bayern ebenfalls dran ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die ihre dienstinternen Kommunikationswege nutzen. Gehe ich jedenfalls mal davon aus...


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

Reg TP verbietet HAS-Dialer. Mehr dazu in Kürze!!!


----------



## Mindolluin (2 März 2004)

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02916/index.html


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2004)

RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Regulierungsbehörde geht gegen rechtswidrigen Dialer vor
> 
> Der Präsident der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP), Matthias Kurth,
> erklärte heute in Bonn: “Die Reg TP hat gegenüber der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH (HAS)
> ...


Na , da wäre es doch langsam mal an der Zeit, daß sich der Herr von H.A.S, 
 der hier so rumgetönt hat, mal meldet, aber der hat ja sowieso nach seiner vollmundigen Ankündigung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36832#36832
sich nie wieder gemeldet.....

tf

PS: Bisher gibts die Infoseite noch immer , mal sehen wann die verschwindet
http://www.pzdinfo.com/


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand das BKA in Wiesbaden informiert, da hier länderübergreifend agiert wird? Die leiten das dann auch an die zuständigen Landeskriminalämter weiter:
> www.bka.de
> Fax: 0611-55- 121 41
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich  bin auch betroffen, habe mich noch am selben Tag, als die Rechnung kam, mit der Telekom, RegTep in Bonn und RegTep in Berlin und mit der Kriminalpolizei in Verbindung gesetzt. Allerdings fühlte sich damals, das war am 06.02.04, niemand zuständig. Umsomehr bin ich nun erfreut und überrascht, dass scheinbar doch gegen diese dubiose Firma vorgegangen wird. Ich hatte die Rechnung per Einschreíben zurückgeschickt und mit Anzeige gedroht, falls man meine Daten nicht aus dem Computer entfernt und ich eine Mahnung bekommen sollte. Heute erhielt ich ein Schreiben der HAS, man schlägt versöhnliche Töne an, schiebt allerdings alles auf den Kunden in England, für den man angeblich tätig ist. Bei Fragen soll man sich dorthin wenden, was ich natürlich nicht tun werde. Ich hoffe, die RegTep wirds nun richten, andernfalls bleibt mir immer noch der Weg über die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg. Jedenfalls werde ich heute noch meinen Schriftwechsel an die RegTep in Bonn weiterleiten. Ich finde es auch schade dass man bei solchen Problemen alleine dasteht, man hat das Gefühl als David gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen.


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				spider_woman schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Fragen soll man sich dorthin wenden, was ich natürlich nicht tun werde.


Warum solltest du , oder hast du etwa  gezahlt ? Wäre sehr interessant dieses englische Unternehmen 
hier in Deutschland unter die Lupe nehmen zu können.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre sehr interessant dieses englische Unternehmen hier in Deutschland unter die Lupe nehmen zu können.


...viel interessanter ist jedoch die Beteiligung der Sun Telecom SL. mit ihrem dänischen GF, da man englische Briefkästen ledglich auf und gleich wieder zu macht.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*4netmedia.de*

Es gibt einen Anwalt der darauf spezilaisiert ist, solchen Firmen das Handwerk zu legen. Der hat 2003 die 1. EURO Gewinnumfrage zur Strecke gebracht und die Quarta Alexis Medien. So jemanden solltest Du beauftragen.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe von "hanseatische abrechnungssysteme" post bekommen.
> 
> ...



*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## KatzenHai (2 März 2004)

*Re: 4netmedia.de*



			
				at schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen Anwalt der darauf spezilaisiert ist, solchen Firmen das Handwerk zu legen. Der hat 2003 die 1. EURO Gewinnumfrage zur Strecke gebracht und die Quarta Alexis Medien. So jemanden solltest Du beauftragen.



Super-Info. Ich kenne einen Anwalt, der hat schon mal die Fa. Microsoft abgemahnt. Und ebay. Und sogar schon gegen Talkline und die Deutsche Telekom und Volkswagen und die viertgrößte Stadt der Republik Prozesse gewonnen ...

Na und? Aus einem schlechten Sachverhalt macht der auch kein Gold. Und ohne greifbare Verstöße oder zivilrechtliche Handhabbarkeiten kann auch der weder zaubern noch Hamburg und die Hanse ruf-bereinigen...

Wen meinste'n, Anonym-Anwaltskenner??


----------



## Hawkeye (2 März 2004)

Quelle: www.heise.de

Regulierungsbehörde verbietet Inkasso für Festnetz-Dialer

Die Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH (HAS) darf nach einem Beschluss der Regulierungsbehörde keine Verbindungen nach dem 15. August 2003 berechnen oder ein Inkasso dafür betreiben. "Dies bedeutet, dass Rechnungen der HAS über die Frankfurter Festnetzrufnummer 0 69/42 72 69 98 nicht bezahlt werden müssen", so der Präsident der Behörde, Matthias Kurth. Bislang sei die Entscheidung der Regulierungsbehörde zwar noch nicht bestandskräftig, ein möglicher Widerspruch habe aber keine aufschiebende Wirkung, erklärte Kurth.  

Das Unternehmen hatte Dialer verbreitet, die die genannte Festnetznummer anwählen und damit Sicherungsvorrichtungen wie Rufnummernsperren aushebeln. Die Firma verlangte von den Opfern, die in die Dialer-Falle getappt waren, 69,95 Euro für ein Monats-Abonnement eines Erotik-Angebots. Laut RegTP werde bei der Verbindung die Telefonnummer des Anwenders übertragen und die Daten des Benutzers ausspioniert. Mehr als 100.000 Rechnungen soll die Firma für den dubiosen Service versandt haben.

Die Regulierungsbehörde fordert Verbraucher, die Rechnungen oder Mahnungen über die Anwahl der genannten Rufnummer erhalten, auf, sich schriftlich an die Behörde zu wenden. Die Adresse lautet Tulpenfeld 4, 53113 Bonn. (uma/c't)


----------



## Teleton (2 März 2004)

Hier nochmal bei der RegTP:

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/start/fs_03.html




> Regulierungsbehörde geht gegen rechtswidrigen Dialer vor
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Teleton


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2004)

da waren wir hier schneller:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42052#42052
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4223 

tf


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

Um einiges schneller. Aber heise.de hat immerhin mal am gleichen Tag geschafft  8)


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2004)

Das an dieser Stelle stehende Posting wurde gelöscht , da bereits an anderer Stelle gepostet

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42088#42088


----------



## galdikas (2 März 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die *H.A.S. Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*gehoert (auch) der

*Sabisand Holding S.L., *Palma de Mallorca, Calle del Ter 27.

Und deren daenischer Geschaeftsfuehrer Morten S.  ( http://www.ripe.net/perl/whois?MS3467-RIPE ) ist auch der Geschaeftsfuehrer der

*HAMILTON IMPERIAL, S.L.*
Ctra. Andratx,43 - 07181 Portals Nous
CIF: B07840853
Bank: Banco Sabadell - Acc. No. 0081 0207 46 0001066314

*FH ENTERPRISES, S.L.*   (vipmen.com, vipmen.de, shock-news.com VORSICHT!)
Rambla S. Jose 96 Bis
08002 Barcelona

*SUN TECHNOLOGIES, S.L.*
Reina Esclaramunda 9, Palma

*SUN INFOMEDIA, S.L.*
apartado de Correos 336 
07181 Palma Nova 
Baleares España

alle mit demselben eingetragenen Firmensitz

Calle del Ter, 27 - Bajos Izquierda, 
Polígono Son Fuster, 
E-07009 Palma de Mallorca

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ripe.net/perl/whois?MS3467%2dRIPE


@gal - Volltreffer! Genau diese Teilverantwortung hat sich zwischenzeitlich bestätigt.
Der eingesetzte Dialer ist ein abgeändertes Produkt von Crosskirk. Der dortige ehemalige GF (Rob. L. Ke**) war mal Partner von Herrn Sonderg**** bei der Sun Technologie SL - das Geschäft lief jedoch nicht, weshalb jeder seine eigenen Wege (auf den Balearen) ging. Hängen blieb u. a. ein bischen Dialer, der nun in abgewandelter Form über die HAS auf dem deutschen Markt einschlug.

Demzufolge nehme ich hier zurück, dass Crosskirk für die Anwendung verantwortlich sein soll - vielmehr steht nun Sun Telecom SL (auf Malorca) am Pranger. Nur gut, dass man in Deutschland auf die Hamburger Partner zählen kann. Man beachte die Whoisdaten von pzdinfo.com:

registrant-firstname: ***
registrant-lastname: *****
registrant-organization: Sun Telecom
registrant-street1: Nordkanalstr. **
registrant-pcode: 20097
registrant-city: Hamburg
registrant-ccode: DE

Apropos zählen - die StA Hamburg zählte gestern (02.03.) bereits 52 Anzeigen, Zahl ständig steigend - da schmunzelt doch mein kleines Herz!  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*HAS- 1.Mahnung*

Erhalte heute die 1.Mahung mit folgendem Text:
"Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung: 1. Mahnung. Bis zum heutigen Buchungstag konnte kein Zahlungseingang festgestellt werden. Wir bitten um Überweisung des offenen Betrages innerhalb von 10 Tagen. Rechnungsnummer:... Datum:... Fällig 18.1.2004. Betrag 69,95, Mahngebühr 5.00 Euro. Diese Mahnung erstellen wir im Auftrag unseres Vertragspartners: Digital Web Limited. Causeway House 1, Dane Street Bishops Stortford, Herts CM23 3BT, UK. Zahlungsfrist 12.3.2004 Gesamt zu zahlen: 74,95. Wird die Zahlungsfrist ihrerseits nicht eingehalten, wird eine Erinnerungsgebühr von Euro 5,- erhoben.
Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (es folgen Anschrift wie bekannt usw.)
Geschäftsführer:Matthias M.....Bankverbindung usw., Amtsgericht Hamburg HRB 86731. (Keine Unterschrift)."
Auf der ursprünglichen Rechnung war ja von dem Vertragspartner , wie jetzt genannt, nicht die Rede. Der Widerspruch erging ja deshalb an die HAS. Ist dieser Widerspruch jetzt noch gültig, oder muß erneut Widerspruch bei der genannten Digital Web Limited erfolgen? Wäre ein solcher Widerspruch nach dem Ausland überhaupt möglich bzw.gültig? Werde aber auf alle Fälle die RegTP verständigen.
Sicher weiß Anna oder Katzenhai auch hier eine gute Antwort! Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank.


*Edit HDUS: Siehe NUB*


----------



## sascha (3 März 2004)

> Werde aber auf alle Fälle die RegTP verständigen.



Mach das. Ist vordringlich. Was mich von juristischer Seite interessieren würde: Die Reg TP verbietet der HAS Rechnungslegung und Inkasso. Welche Folgen hat dieser Verwaltungsakt(?) eigentlich für das eventuelle "Vertragsverhältnis" zwischen Betroffenen und HAS? Ist das nun generell hinfällig (auch wenn die Anordnung der Reg TP noch nicht rechtskräftig ist), oder müssen Betroffene trotzdem Widerspruch einlegen?


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*

Sascha,
da weiß ich keine Antwort drauf, da ich mich in juristischen Dingen leider nicht auskenne. Es wäre ja schön, wenn sich durch diesen Verwaltungsakt
das Problem für alle Betroffenen gelöst hätte. Wir müssen wohl noch abwarten. Heute lief so gegen 17.00 Uhr im Fernsehen auf N 3 in der Sendung "DAS ab 4" ein kurzer Beitrag über die Machenschaften der HAS. Unter der genannten Anschrift der Digital Web Limited in England konnte diese Firma durch die Reporter nicht ausfindig gemacht werden. Auch wohl wieder so eine "leere" Adresse. Der Herr Matthias von der HAS hat ein Interview vor der Kamera verweigert. Tenor des kurzen Fernsehbeitrages: Auf keinen Fall zahlen! Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg soll schon aktiv geworden sein!!!


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*"Heute Rechnung erhalten"*

MOIN MOIN !!

Hmm, als das mit dem "Habe heute eine Rechnung erhalten" wundert mich nicht wirklich, oder ?!  :holy: 
Wenn die Post E+1 hat (wenn denn, denn oftmals ist es ja auch + 2 oder so  :x ) .. dann kann es sich ja auch um einen "Ausreißer handeln, oder ?! Nur mal so um dran zu denken. 
Welches Datum trägt der Brief dann? Denn wenn er "davor" (vor der RegTP-Entscheidung) abgesendet worden sein sollte, vergiß die Mahnung doch einfach!? Denn dann sollte sie genauso hinfällig sein, wie vieles/alles andere auch ?!   
Ich bin kein Fachmann oder sonst etwas, muß auch nciht richtig sein .. aber ich finde auch so rum sollte man mal nachdenken  :bussi: 

Gruß Pille_Palle


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Demzufolge nehme ich hier zurück, dass Crosskirk für die Anwendung verantwortlich sein soll - vielmehr steht nun Sun Telecom SL (auf Malorca) am Pranger. Nur gut, dass man in Deutschland auf die Hamburger Partner zählen kann. Man beachte die Whoisdaten von pzdinfo.com:
> 
> registrant-firstname: ***
> registrant-lastname: *****
> ...




Also doch icomag? Immerhin zählt sun telecom zu deren Partner. Gebetsmühlenartig plädierend für seine Netzwerkstheorie grüsst

cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

Cico, bitte lass´ den Thread in Ruhe!


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

Siegfried Krause schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der ursprünglichen Rechnung war ja von dem Vertragspartner , wie jetzt genannt, nicht die Rede. Der Widerspruch erging ja deshalb an die HAS. Ist dieser Widerspruch jetzt noch gültig, oder muß erneut Widerspruch bei der genannten Digital Web Limited erfolgen?


Der Widerspruch an die HAS muss denen reichen, da die ja die Schnittstelle zum deutschen Markt darstellen wollen.


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reg TP verbietet der HAS Rechnungslegung und Inkasso. Welche Folgen hat dieser Verwaltungsakt(?) eigentlich für das eventuelle "Vertragsverhältnis" zwischen Betroffenen und HAS? Ist das nun generell hinfällig (auch wenn die Anordnung der Reg TP noch nicht rechtskräftig ist), oder müssen Betroffene trotzdem Widerspruch einlegen?


Sicher ist sicher und da hier juristisch nicht ganz geklärtes Neuland beackert wird, sollte das jedem Betroffenen die Gebühr für das Einschreiben wert sein, der Text der Verbraucherzentrale BW ist äußerst anlehnenswert - mehr braucht es nicht.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf


----------



## galdikas (3 März 2004)

*Re: HAS- 1.Mahnung*



			
				Siegfried Krause schrieb:
			
		

> Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (es folgen Anschrift wie bekannt usw.)
> Geschäftsführer:Matthias M.....
> *Edit HDUS: Siehe NUB*



Die Loeschung/Unkenntlichmachung des Namens des Geschaeftsfuehrers der *H.A.S. Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH*, Nordkanalstr. 49b, Hamburg, steht nicht im Einklang mit den Nutzungsbestimmungen:

"Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist."

Da dem Namenstraeger ( http://www.ripe.net/perl/whois?MM2512-RIPE ) hier kein Recht zukommt, die Verbreitung obiger Passage ueber das Internet von diesem Server aus unter Berufung auf sein Namensrecht untersagen, d.h. von seiner Zustimmung abhaengig machen zu koennen (da darin weder ein Bestreiten seines Namensfuehrungsrechts, noch dessen Beeintraechtigung durch eine unbefugte Namensamassung liegt), ist die Loeschung/Unkenntlichmachung jedenfalls *nicht* mit einem Verstoss gegen Foren-Nutzungsbestimmungen zu begruenden(zustimmungsbeduerftige Wiedergabe von Daten ohne ausdrueckliche, oder zu vermutende Genehmigung).

gal.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 März 2004)

@ galdikas


Bitte stelle einmal folgende Überlegung an:

Wie steht es um das Forum, wenn Deine Rechtsansicht ständig in Prozessen überprüft werden muss.

Ist es nicht klüger diese Fälle zu vermeiden, weil sonst das Forum in Gefahr geraten könnte.

Denn auch unberechtige Angriffe machen mürbe.

Im übrigen können sich Foren-Teilnehmer auch anderweitig und ausserhalb des Forums austauschen.

Übrigens ebenso mürbe wie Prozesse machen auch ständige Grundsatz-Diskussionen, was noch zulässig ist und was nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

Hallo habe mitte Januar auch so ne nette rechnung bekommen hab dann gleich schriftlich einsprucheingelegt dachte es würde alles passen aber sie da heute kam die erste Mahnung .Hat sonst noch jemand eine oder mehrere Mahnungen bekommen was habt ihr gemacht gezahlt ?
Gruß Tom


----------



## Dino (5 März 2004)

Was andere gemacht haben, spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle! Viele werden auf jeden Fall gezahlt haben. Andere wiederum haben es nicht getan und sind damit dem Ratschlag der Verbraucherzentralen gefolgt. Und auch die RegTP hat zu diesem Thema bereits ein Statement abegeben. 
Aber eigentlich ist Deine Frage auch aus einem anderen Grunde müßig: Mach Dir einfach mal die Arbeit, diesen - zugegebenermaßen sehr lang gewordenen - Thread durchzuackern. Da stehen praktisch alle Informationen drin.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*1.Mahnung von HAS*

*Habe heute die erste Mahnung von HAS erhalten.*

Mein erster Weg war, zur Polizei um eine Anzeige wegen Betrug aufzugeben. Dort war HAS schon hinreichend bekannt.
Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen es genauso zu machen um solche Machenschaften in Zukunft schon im Keim zu ersticken.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*mahnung*

Sicher ist sicher und da hier juristisch nicht ganz geklärtes Neuland beackert wird, sollte das jedem Betroffenen die Gebühr für das Einschreiben wert sein, der Text der Verbraucherzentrale BW ist äußerst anlehnenswert - mehr braucht es nicht.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf


Na klar! Nach der ersten Mahnung gibts wieder Post an die HAS.
Was nicht so klar ist: Ist ein Widerspruch an die DIGITAL WEB MEDIA LIMITED, HERTS, UK auch notwendig?
Klage ich demnächst notwendigerweise auch vor einem britischen Gericht?
Oder reicht´s gegen die HAS in Hamburg?


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*Re: mahnung*



> Was nicht so klar ist: Ist ein Widerspruch an die DIGITAL WEB MEDIA LIMITED, HERTS, UK auch notwendig?
> Klage ich demnächst notwendigerweise auch vor einem britischen Gericht?
> Oder reicht´s gegen die HAS in Hamburg?



Sorry, Fragen waren schon weiter oben beantwortet, hab da nicht aufgepasst.
-C-

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

> Klage ich demnächst notwendigerweise auch vor einem britischen Gericht?
> Oder reicht´s gegen die HAS in Hamburg?



Du klagst überhaupt nicht, sondern lässt Dich verklagen. Wichtig ist nur, gegen einen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einzulegen, solltest Du jemals einen erhalten. Aber Du wirst niemals einen erhalten...


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*Re: mahnung*



			
				carlo schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist sicher und da ...


@ carlo, auch wenn Du hier ganz dolle Recht hast, so setzt man geistige Werke anderer hier im Forum als Zitat ein, einfach auf den entsprechenden Button im Posting klicken!


----------



## Raimund (5 März 2004)

*Das Netzwerk der Inkassobüttel*

 
Schnell lesen, bevor es wieder weg ist:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1667-3.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Dino (6 März 2004)

Na schade aber auch, dass ich der schwedischen Sprache nicht mächtig bin. Aber wir haben demnächst eine Austauschschülerin von dort zu Gast. Die wird uns das wohl aufdröseln können.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*HAS*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @anna
> 
> inwiefern ist das verifiziert?



Wie meinst du das?
 :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*Re: HAS*



			
				Alexxxander schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst du das?


Bist Du anna? Sascha hat seine Antwort natürlich längst.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

ich schrieb:
			
		

> editiert


Bitte um Geduld, arbeite an der Sache - da ist noch was nicht geklärt.


----------



## alles_super (9 März 2004)

*Presseartikel HAS*

Im Süden von BW berichtet die Presse auch über HAS:
http://www.ez-online.de/lokal/esslingen/esslingen/Artikel27965.cfm


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*HAS GmbH*



			
				Hawkeye schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle: www.heise.de
> 
> Regulierungsbehörde verbietet Inkasso für Festnetz-Dialer
> 
> ...



Die HAS scheint von dieser Entscheidung nicht beeindruckt zu sein. Heute ging mir trotz meines Widerspruchs, der bislang von dort unbeantwortet blieb, eine Mahnung, datiert auf den 27.02.2004 zu. Datum der Absendung lt. Klischee-Aufdruck:08.03.2004. Zahlungsziel über 74,95€: 12.03.2004. Werde jetzt ein Schreiben an die Regulierungsbehörde in Bonn aufsetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*1. Mahnung*

Habe heute die 1. Mahnung von von der Fa. HAS bekommen, ich kann nur sagen, daß ich diese Firma HASse.

Werde selbstverständlich nicht zahlen, da diese Fa. wohl auch schon polizeilich bekannt ist.

Meine bitte an Anna ist, das AZ des StA Hamburg so schnell wie möglich zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Das GZ ist gar nicht so wichtig - bin immer noch nicht weiter mit dem o.K aus Hamburg. Generell gilt, dass die StA Hamburg diesen Vorgang zuständiger Weise bearbeitet.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*1. Mahnung von der HAS erhalten*

Warum wird die HAS nicht verboten ! Kann man nicht den Kontoinhaber heruasfinden ?


----------



## sascha (10 März 2004)

Die Herrschaften sind auch in Österreich aktiv:

http://www.oe-journal.at/Aktuelles/!2004/0304/W2/41003akWarnung.htm


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

Habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung von der Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH bekommen und per Einschreiben Widerspruch eingelegt. Dieser blieb unbeantwortet. Statt dessen erhielt ich heute (09.03.04) die 1. Mahnung über Euro 74,95, datiert auf den 27.02.04.
Werde natürlich Widerspruch einlegen und mich auch an die Regulierungsbehörde in Bonn wenden.
Ist es ratsam, mich an einen Anwalt zu wenden bzw. meine Rechtschutzversicherung einzuschalten ?

RalfAC


----------



## sascha (10 März 2004)

Rechtsschutzversicherung kannst Du informieren mit Verweis auf die Meldungen von Verbraucherschutzzentralen und Regulierungsbehörde. Wenn die grünes Licht gibt, ist ein Anwalt nie schlecht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

Wie verfährt man nun weiter, wenn man nach dem Widerspruch auf die Rechnung die erste Mahnung erhalten hat? Wieder Widerspruch einlegen oder nicht reagieren, da die Regulierungsbehörde ja eindeutig das Verbot über solche "Aktivitäten" verhängt hat?


----------



## peanuts (10 März 2004)

Sascha01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verfährt man nun weiter, wenn man nach dem Widerspruch auf die Rechnung die erste Mahnung erhalten hat? Wieder Widerspruch einlegen oder nicht reagieren, da die Regulierungsbehörde ja eindeutig das Verbot über solche "Aktivitäten" verhängt hat?



Nach Gusto. Wenn du zu viel Zeit hast, kannst du darauf antworten. Ich persönlich würde bis zum Mahnbescheid warten und gegen den dann Widerspruch einlegen. Da muss man nämlich nur an der richtigen Stelle ein Kreuz machen.  :banned:


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*Mahnung der HAS*

Ich bin irritiert, das Klischee des Poststempels wies als Absendeort der Rechnung seinerzeit "Hamburg -  20097" auf, während das Klischee des Poststempels bei der Mahnung nun "Olching  -  VFM" (ohne Postleitzahl) als Absendeort ausweist. Olching müßte aufgrund seiner von mir ermittelten Postleitzahl (82140) im Großraum Garmisch-Partenkirchen/München liegen. Sollte inzwischen ein Umzug der HAS nach Bayern erfolgt sein??? :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

OLching ist bei Fürstenfeldbruck, bei mir in der Gegend. Aber es gibt Leute hier, die wohnen noch näher. Inkassofirmen gibt's da auch.

Finde ich jedenfalls sehr spannend!!!


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

Silver schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte inzwischen ein Umzug der HAS nach Bayern erfolgt sein?


Man wird sich doch nicht in die Höhle des Löwen begeben! Hier, bei Bavaria, fing die Hexenjagd gegen HAS erst an.





			
				münchner schrieb:
			
		

> OLching ist bei Fürstenfeldbruck, bei mir in der Gegend. Aber es gibt Leute hier, die wohnen noch näher.


Genau 2 km von meinem Schreibtisch weg. Hier gibt es aber wohl auch ein Postverteilungszentrum.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*Re: Rechnung  Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme vom 5.2.03*



			
				de39234790 schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > öffentlich, und im Internet verfügbare Informationen mit persönlichen Komentaren



@Sascha und all, das mit dem GZ aus HH wird nichts - die Strategie hat sich dort zwischenzeitlich geändert, wobei Hamburg als solches trotzdem weiterhin die Hauptanlaufstelle ist.


----------



## sockenbügler (11 März 2004)

*1 Mahnung*

hallo ihr!!

hab heute auch die erste mahnung von der has bekommen   mein widerspruch blieb auch unbeantwortet tztz

naja nu hat mir matthias aber noch ein werbeblatt bei gelegt schön bunt mit vielen kostenpflichtigen nummern   frecher gehts einfach nich 

werd morgen ma wieder zur kripo den widerspruch spar ich mir aber nen schreiben an die regulierungsbehörde wäre wohl ratsam 

mfg socke


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*Anschiss*

:argue: *Leider habe ich heute eine MAHNUNG bekommen für einen Dienst den ich NICHT in Anspruch genommen habe,dies zwingt mich leider dazu eine Anzeige bei der POLIZEI zu machen!
Sie sollten die Rechnung schriftlich STORNIEREN!
Sollte das eintreffen werde ich die Anzeige zurückziehen andernfalls wird die anzeige wegen Betrug lauten!!!*


----------



## cicojaka (11 März 2004)

@norbert

Der Versuch ist strafbar, warum die Unterscheidung - und auch noch so formuliert... bisschen netter könnte helfen


----------



## lissy (12 März 2004)

habe gestern auch eine mahnung erhalten habe für den 17.04. einen termin beim rechtsanwalt spezialisiert auf internet betrug anzeige bei der polizei läuft sei dem09.02.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

*Kurzbericht*

Mein Kumpel hat die gleicher Erfahrung gemacht :

Mahnung, anstatt eine Antwort auf seinen Widerspruch ( per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ).

Dreister geht es nicht mehr !


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

Es gibt den Spruch "Was stört's die Eiche, wenn sich die Sau dran reibt?". Um im Bild zu bleiben, muss ich jetzt leider die Falschen als "Säue" titulieren 

Aber es gilt: solange die "Säue" einzeln kommen, geht diese Taktik auf... Ging sie auf, seit Jahren...

Schade, dass es in Deutschland keine "ihr-wisst-schon-was " gibt

 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

Hallo,

sorry daß ich hier noch als Gast etwas poste, doch leider kann ich meinen Acount derzeit nicht aktivieren(bin noch auf Arbeit).

Ich habe, wie Ihr Euch sicherlich denken könnt, auch Post von HAS bekommen. Nur leider nicht eine Rechnung, sondern gleich drei (im Abstand von zwei Wochen).

Na ja, eigentlich habe ich ja gar keine Post bekommen, sondern ein (mir nicht bekannter) Mensch, mit dem ich zwar Nachname und Adresse teile, der mir vom Vornamen jedoch nicht bekannt ist....

Da mir dieser Mensch nicht bekannt ist, und ich nicht gewillt bin, für fremde Menschen etwas zu bezahlen, habe ich auch nicht reagiert (in keinster Weise).

Nu kam es am Freitag, wie es kommen mußte... es flatterten für die beiden ersten Rechnungen die entsprechenden  Mahnungen in Haus... wieder adressiert an diesen ominösen Herren, der zwar meinen Nachnamen trägt, dessen Vorname bei uns jedoch niemandem bekannt ist...


Der Grund warum ich hier nun schreibe ist jedoch ein etwas anderer, als Euch hier zum x-ten Mal die leirer vorzubeten, das es mal wieder jemanden getroffen hat!!! => ist nicht meine Art!

Nein, bei mir liegt es (denke ich) etwas anders:

1. Wie schon erwähnt, der Vorname stimmt mit keinem eines Familienmitgliedes überein.
2. Die Telefonnummer, über die ich mich eingewählt haben soll, wurde von mir bereits vor ca. 3 Jahren wg. Umzuges abgemeldet.
3. seit ca. 3 Jahren benutze ich DSL

Meine Frage an die Community: 

Ist es technisch denn überhaupt möglich, sich über eine fiktive Rufnummer einzuwählen?? (Ich selbst wohne in einem Ort mit der Vorwahl 06xx2, und laut Rechnung soll ich mich über eine Vorwahl 06xx1 eingewählt haben) ???

Na Ja, ich werde erst einmal das in dem Thread vorgeschlagene Verhalten auch weiterhin beherzigen, und nicht zahlen  :roll: 
Mal sehen ob noch eine 2. Mahnung kommen wird.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2004)

bald Zti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe, wie Ihr Euch sicherlich denken könnt, auch Post von HAS bekommen. Nur leider nicht eine Rechnung, sondern gleich drei (im Abstand von zwei Wochen).
> 
> Na ja, eigentlich habe ich ja gar keine Post bekommen, sondern ein (mir nicht bekannter) Mensch, mit dem ich zwar Nachname und Adresse teile, der mir vom Vornamen jedoch nicht bekannt ist....



Vorsicht, auch das nichtreagieren in speziell deinem Fall, kann das anerkennen der Rechnung bedeuten.
Du musst zumindest einmal der Firma anzeigen, das in deinem Haushalt keiner wohnt, an den die Post addressiert ist.
Ein Versandhaus hat vor Jahren mal trotzdem das Geld vom Gericht zugesprochen bekommen, obwohl der "Kunde" nichts bestellt hat und bei ihm auch keiner wohnte, der genau dem Rechnungsinhabernamen entsprach.  Tippfehler sind durchaus auch auf Rechnungen möglich und ein nichtreagieren deinerseits kann als Einverständniss ausgelegt werden. Irgendwann ist dann die widerrufsfrist abgelaufen 

Das anzeigen könnte auch so geschehen, das du die Rechnungen ungeöffnet, mit dem Vermerk, das der Empfänger an der Adresse nicht wohnhaft ist  zurückgehen lässt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

uuuuupppps,

der Teufel steckt wol im Detail....

nun denn, dann werde ich doch wohl mal alle Register ziehen, so mit Widerspruch (Ich hoffe das geht auch nach der 1. Mahnung noch), Polizei und Anzeige...

und Danke ifür die Info


----------



## technofreak (15 März 2004)

bald Zti schrieb:
			
		

> nun denn, dann werde ich doch wohl mal alle Register ziehen, so mit Widerspruch



siehe :
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf

tf


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

..


----------



## Der Jurist (15 März 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*



			
				unbekannt schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspruch wurde nicht beantwortet,stattdessen Mahngebühr Euro 5
> und angedrohte Erinnerungsgebühr von Euro 5. Die Gesamtsumme
> würde demnach Euro 79,95 betragen.Wie soll ich mich verhalten?
> erbitte Hilfe !!



Zivilrechtlich: 
Abwarten

Strafrechtlich: 
Brief schreiben an die 
Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg 
(0 40) 4 28 43-0   
Gorch-Fock-Wall 15   
20355 Hamburg   
Fax (0 40) 4 28 43-43 87   

Strafanzeige und Strafantrag unter allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkte stellen.


----------



## Der Genervte (15 März 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> bald Zti schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähhmm, Ben, ist das sicher???

- ich bin nicht bei der Post oder einem anderen Briefbeförderungsunternehmen beschäftigt - wieso sollte ich dann eine Sendung weiter befördern (womöglich mit Ändern einer Urkunde (?) durch überschreiben mit "Empfänger unbekannt") ?
- ich bin auch nicht in der Inkassofirma mit der Pflege der Adressdateien beauftragt - geschweige denn das ich überhapt da beschäftigt bin. Wie komme ich dazu unbezahlt für die eine Arbeit zu verrichten (in dem Fall hätte ich einen exorbitant hohen Stundensatz - quasi als 'Mehrwert')?
- und auch sonst übe ich keine hoheitliche Tätigkeit aus, die mich zu einer Reaktion (indirekt) verpflichten würde

Wenn es nicht gerade ein höchstrichterliches Urteil war, kann man eher von einem unfähigen Anwalt ausgehen (ein "Sachkundiger" hier aus dem Forum wäre mir da lieber). Aber es ist dann noch lange kein Rechtsgrundsatz.

> Gleich ne Einschränkung: Auf hoher See und vor Gericht, insbesondere wenn die deutsche Rechtsprechung zuschlägt, ist man in Gottes Hand.
(Ironie oder Sarkasmus fand ich fehl am Platz)


----------



## johinos (15 März 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> - ich bin nicht bei der Post oder einem anderen Briefbeförderungsunternehmen beschäftigt - wieso sollte ich dann eine Sendung weiter befördern (womöglich mit Ändern einer Urkunde (?) durch überschreiben mit "Empfänger unbekannt") ?


Behalten wäre ja auch nicht richtig - ist ja fremde Post. Zurück mit dem Vermerk "versehentlich geöffnet"?

@bald Zti:
Ruf doch einfach mal die im Brief angegebene Telefonnummer an - der Anschlussinhaber sollte doch erfahren, dass er sich nicht ausreichend gegen Dialer schützt. 
Wie war denn vor drei Jahren der Telefonbucheintrag? Ohne Vorname?


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

*HAS und ihre "Geschäfte"*

Bezüglich der Anschrift kann ich in meinem Fall mitteilen, daß nur mein Nachname auf der Rechnung und später auf der Mahnung eingetragen war (anlog meines Eintrages im Fernsprechbuch bzw. im "Örtlichen").
Also klar, wo die Anschrift her ist. Klar ist auch, dass die HAS Widersprüche ignoriert, selbst wenn sie diese per Rückschein zugestellt bekommt. 
Mein Rechtsanwalt kennt die Machenschaften solcher Firmen. Meist bleibt es nach seiner Meinung bei Mahnungen; Mahnverfahren werden nicht oder selten vom Rechnungssteller eingeleitet. Sollte das allerdings passieren, wird er für mich tätig werden. Ich habe ihn so verstanden, die Sache gelassen zu sehen, sofern es bei Mahnungen seitens der HAS bleibt.

Mittlerweile habe ich den gesamten Sachverhalt der RegTP in Bonn schriftlich mitgeteilt, dazu Kopien von Rechnung, Widerspruch, Mahnung und der Briefumschläge der HAS mit übersandt und freundlichst um Auskunft gebeten, wie ich mich verhalten solle, wenn ich weiterhin mit Mahnungen von dieser Firma belästigt würde. 
Ich bin allerdings gespannt, ob ich von dort eine Antwort erhalte. :roll:


----------



## klatsche (16 März 2004)

has schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren wurde eine neue Internetseite geschaffen auf der noch einmal alle Details einzusehen sind.
> 
> Eure
> H.A.S. Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH




Vemutlich läßt sich die "neue" Internetseite nur nach vorherigem
"Flatrate Abo" für 69.-€ anzeigen.  :respekt:


----------



## Zti (16 März 2004)

So,

nun bin auch ich registriert  :lol: 

@Johinos: Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren bereits ISDN mit 3 Rufnummern; einer fürs Telefon, einer fürs Fax und eine, an dem mein Rechner hing.
Die Telefonnummer, mit der ich im Internet hing wurde in KEINEM Telefonbuch vermerkt, was mich auch etwas verwundert!!!

Das 2. was mich nun etwas stutzig macht ist, das ich gestern (mit dem hier in einem anderen Forum verlinkten Dialer-Detektor) zwar Dialer auf meinem Rechner gefunden habe, jedoch der hier im Thread genannte nicht auf dem Rechner zu finden war.....

hmmm

... und da fiel es mir wieder wie Schuppen von den Augen....

ich habe damals desöfteren (ist aber auch schon so ca. 3-4 Jahre her) mehrfach an Preisausschreiben unter dem nun auftauchenden Vornamen teilgenommen???

==> ich schließe daraus, daß HAS bzw. die Firma, für die HAS hier Geld eintreiben will, hier u.U. irgendwelche Adressen irgendwoher gekauft hat...

.. bleibt für mich nur die Frage, wie sine die an meine neue Adresse gekommen??

bis bald

Zti


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Bei der nächsten Mahnung,  gleich beim Briefträger die Annahme ablehnen bzw. am nächsten Tag wieder in die Hand drücken. Oder zum nächsten Postamt gehen und dort dann abgeben mit entsprechendem Hinweis.
Kann natürlich auch mit der "versehentlich" geöffneten Rechnung geschehen.

2. Natürlich bist du nicht für die Adresspflege des Inkassounternehmens zuständig. Du sollst ja auch nicht die neue Adresse für den Inkassodienst liefern, sondern nur den Hinweis, das die jetzige nicht stimmt. 

3. Dazu bist du nicht durch hoheitsrechtliche Aufgaben verpflichtet, sondern  durch ganz normales Geschäftsgebahren. Du lässt dir ja auf dem Wochenmarkt auch nicht Äpfel in die Hand drücken und lehnst die Bezahlung dann ab, weil du keine hoheitsrechtliche Aufgaben des bezahlens auf deiner oder des Verkäufers Seite siehst.
Ebenso lehnst du ja auch das bezahlen der Tomaten ab, die die Dame neben dir einpackte, nur weil der Verkäufer dachte, das wäre deine Frau und sagst ihm doch auch, das die nichts mit dir zu tun hat. Ist das dann eine hoheitsrechtliche Aufgabe??  

4. Rechtsgundsatz.....
Naja, es gibt da so viele §§ die ich nicht kenne und einer sagt z.B. sicher aus, das ein nichtreagieren auf eine Rechnung diese als stille Anerkennung
gewertet werden kann. Sonst hätte ein Richter sicher nicht so entschieden.
Sicher ist die Entscheidung auch auf die Anwaltliche Vertretung zurückzuführen. Aber deswegen gleich nen Staranwalt angagieren, u´m 69,95 Euro vor Gericht wegen ignorieren der Rechnung abzuwürgen??

Dann wenigstens in diesem Falle den Weg zur Postfiliale aus sich nehmen um dann sich solchen späteren Ärger und Kosten zu ersparen. Dann ist man wenigstens etwas weniger deiner "Einschränkung" ausgeliefert


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*HAS, Rechnungslegungsverbot der RegTP*

Hallo liebe Forumteilnehmer und Betroffene,
ich habe heute Antwort von der RegTP erhalten. Darin bedanken sie sich für meine Mitteilung, erläutern nochmals den Stand der derzeitigen Rechtslage hinsichtlich ihres Verbots zur Rechnungslegung der HAS und weisen darauf hin, dass das Verbot noch nicht bestandkräftig ist, ein Widerspruch (-der HAS gegen das Verbot-) jedoch keine aufschiebende Wirkung hat.
Ferner zitiere ich wörtlich: "Sollten Sie entgegen der Anordnung der Regulierungsbehörde weiterhin Rechnungen oder Mahnungen über die o.g. Rufnummer" (-die auch hier im Forum bekannte Frankfurter Festnetznummer-) "erhalten, so bitte ich Sie, mich darüber in Kenntnis zu setzen. Ich werde dann  unverzüglich geeignete Maßnahmen ergreifen".   :bash:  Ende des Zitats

Schlechte Zeiten für die HAS fangen an, meine ich.  :bigcry: 

Vielen Dank an alle, insbesondere die Moderatoren um Anna, die im hier im Forum geschrieben und somit geholfen haben, sich gegen diese dubiose Rechnungslegung zu wehren. :lol: 
Ich denke, werde künftig nicht mehr als Gast, sondern als Mitglied hier  erscheinen.  lg.  Euer SILVER


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*Konto der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme*

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal vielen Dank für die Tipps, die ihr hier bietet.  Ein Bekannter hatte dieselben Probleme: Es kam eine Rechnung, als Antwort gab es den Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale und anschließend kam statt einer Antwort eine Mahnung.

Da aber dieser Bekannte auf einer Bank arbeitet, hat er mal die Kontonummer, auf die er das Geld überweisen sollte, überprüft: Dieses Konto existiert nicht mehr! Eine Überweisung führt dann wohl dazu, dass das Geld zurückkommt (so geschehen bei einer Kundin von ihm, aber bitte nicht ausprobieren, sie kannte diese Seiten hier wohl nicht!). 

Er hat trotzdem nochmal Widerspruch gegen die Mahnung eingelegt (man weiß ja nie), aber das sollte es jetzt wohl gewesen sein. Bis jetzt kam noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

Habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen, hab recherchiert und ein paar schon bekannte Sachen herausbekommen:

Jyske Bank Hamburg distanziert sich von H.A.S.
Die versicherten mir telefonisch Die Im Februar rauszuschmeißen!!!

Sparkasse Hamburg telefonisch letzte Woche tut das gleiche Rausschmiß!!! Die distanzieren sich ebenfalls, mit der Bitte anzurufen wenn einer die Adresse herausbekommt. Die benötigen die ebenfalls!!!

...

Euer Heiner


_[Edit: Siehe NUB / HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

_[Edit: Siehe NUB /HDUS]_


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2004)

Hallo Heiner B.,

und wenn Du glaubst, dass Du in Deiner Ehrverletzung den Krieg alleine gewonnen hast, dann sei Deinem Glauben die virtuelle Absolution erteilt! Etwas mehr Sachlichkeit würde den anderen Interessenten bestimmt mehr Information bringen.
Im übrigen, natürlich kennen die Banken und auch die Post die entsprechende Adresse in der Hamburger _wiewarsnochmalstr_. 49b.


----------



## robert (22 März 2004)

*Feststellungsklage*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Lambrecht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, Frage zu Feststellungsklagen gegen die HAS- kennt ihr Leute, die ihre Verfahren verloren haben? Hab nämlich selber eine erhoben, wenn aber andere schon erfolglos waren, würde ich sie zurücknehmen
robert


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2004)

*Re: Feststellungsklage*



			
				robert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Frage zu Feststellungsklagen gegen die HAS- kennt ihr Leute, die ihre Verfahren verloren haben? Hab nämlich selber eine erhoben, wenn aber andere schon erfolglos waren, würde ich sie zurücknehmen
> robert



Bisher sind keine  rechtlichen Schritte (damit sind nicht!  private Mahnungen gemeint)  bekannt 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Tobias Lambrecht schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Wenn da was unkoscher gelaufen ist, dann wird das Inkassobüro den Beweis nicht führen können. Ausgetrickste Nutzer können auch eine *negative Feststellungsklage* gegen das Inkassobüro erheben und die Trickser damit ins Gerichtsverfahren zwingen.



nur dass Du als Kläger einer negativen Feststellungsklage in gewissem Umfang selsbt darlegungs- und beweispflichtig wirst! Ich kann da nur von abraten, sind schon einige mit "baden" gegangen. Dann lieber einen möglichen Rechtsstreit abwarten und auf den Eintritt der Verjährung hoffen![/quote]


----------



## JWiedel (22 März 2004)

*Zusammenfassung*

Hallo an alle, 
ich glaube nach 34 Seiten Einträge blickt kaum noch einer durch.
Deshalb mal hier eine ausführliche *Zusammenfassung* aller
Erkenntnisse zum Thema Hanseatische Abrechnungsdialer:

http://www.internetfallen.de/./Dialer/Hanseatische_Dialer/hanseatische_dialer.html
 
Ich hoffe die dortige Darstellung ist verständlich und alles vorhanden.
Falls gravierende Mängel oder Fehler bitte ich um Rückmeldung.
 :-?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Tobias Lambrecht schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Wenn da was unkoscher gelaufen ist, dann wird das Inkassobüro den Beweis nicht führen können. Ausgetrickste Nutzer können auch eine *negative Feststellungsklage* gegen das Inkassobüro erheben und die Trickser damit ins Gerichtsverfahren zwingen.



nur dass Du als Kläger einer negativen Feststellungsklage in gewissem Umfang selsbt darlegungs- und beweispflichtig wirst! Ich kann da nur von abraten, sind schon einige mit "baden" gegangen. Dann lieber einen möglichen Rechtsstreit abwarten und auf den Eintritt der Verjährung hoffen![/quote]


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> . Dann lieber einen möglichen Rechtsstreit abwarten und auf den Eintritt der Verjährung hoffen!



Wieso Verjährung , bisher hat dieses Unternehmen es noch nie auf rechtliche  Schritte drauf ankommen lassen,
es wäre interessant erst mal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und den daraus mit Sicherheit erfolgenden 
 Prozess dieses Unternehmens zu sehen. Das würde sicher zur Klärung beitragen   
(ich hab aber den dumpfen Verdacht, daß das nicht passieren wird, nach der vollmundigen  Ankündigung 
des HAS-Vertreters hier im Forum , hat er sich nie wieder zu Wort gemeldet....) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36832#36832

tf


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Lambrecht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch nach wiederholter Postung des selben Textes, wird selbiger nicht wahrer.  Zumal keiner aus deinem Text herauslesen kann, welche "Erfahrung" du zum Thema besitzt. Da vertraue ich doch lieber der pers. Meinung derjenigen, von denen ich mir sicher bin, das die mehr rechtliche  Erfahrungen besitzen. Die jedenfalls behaupten das Gegenteil von deiner Aussage.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 März 2004)

... und bleiben auch dabei.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*Dialer ??*

Hallo Zusammen,

nun hatte ich mich hier in dieses Forum vor wenigen Wochen verirrt, da ein Bekannter von mir eben, eine 69.- Euro Rechnung der HAS erhielt.
Ich habe ihm zum Ignorieren der Rechnung geraten und folglich kam die 1. Mahnung.
Da mir jetzt meine Vorschläge doch etwas zu unsicher wurden, habe ich für ihn einen Widerspruch verfasst bzw. einen Vordruck - auf den ihr verwiesen habt,  dafür verwand. Soweit so gut, bislang ist auch keine neue Rechnungen / Mahnungen angekommen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.. eben habe ich mit ihm telefoniert und er sagte mir, er habe schon wieder einen Dialer ( vermutet er zumindest) auf dem Rechner.
Es ist wohl eine rote Türe in der Task. Und damit nun, zu meiner eigentlichen Frage - ist das schon wieder so ein Dialer von der selben Firma möglicherweise ?
Danke schon mal vorab für ne Antwort


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2004)

:gruebel: 

War der "alte" Dialer schon weg? Wer hat den denn gelöscht? Der selbe Profi könnte ja mal nachsehen, ob's der Gleiche ist ...


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2004)

Rote Türe mit einem kleinen Pfeil dran - das isser. Mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Symbol gehen und "UNINSTAL" betätigen. Anschließend das selbe Türchen unter C:/WINDOWS suchen und die *.exe endgültig löschen, auch aus dem Papierkorb.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Hallo, ich bin spät auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und habe mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale BW Kontakt zwecks Widerspruch aufgenommen. Ich bin schon am 26.12.03 von der HAS "beglückt" worden, mein Sohn am 21.1.04. Nach Widerspruch, Mahnungen und Mitteilung an die REG TP habe ich Post von der REG TP bekommen. Da steht drin, was auch in den Presseerklärungen steht: Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.8.03 usw. Bei Erhalt weiterer Rechnungen und Mahnungen bittet die REG TP um Mitteilung. Bei der letzten Mahnung (aus dem bayrischen Olching) fragt die REG TP nach dem Datum des Poststempels dieses Schreibens, falls Mahnungen nachweislich nach dem 1.3.04 versandt worden sind, können weiter Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden. Meines ist vom 8.3.04. 
Ich werde noch ein besonderes Bonbon anfügen: Bei meiner ersten Rechnungsstellung waren auf der Rückseite noch die Allgem.  Geschäftsbedingungen dieser Firma abgedruckt, höchst interessant, da kam mir glatt der Eindruck, dass zwischen Rechnungssteller und Kunde kein so grosser Unterschied ist. Also: In den Papierkörben kramen - oder hat jemand intuitiv alles wichtige aufbewahrt?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

Danke für die Antworten bzgl. des Dialers.
Nun er sagte er habe den alten gelöscht... Männer sag ich da nur )
Wir werden es nochmal per Telefon durchgehen.
Danke nochmal und allen ein schönes WE


----------



## galdikas (27 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde noch ein besonderes Bonbon anfügen: Bei meiner ersten Rechnungsstellung waren auf der Rückseite noch die Allgem.  Geschäftsbedingungen dieser Firma abgedruckt, höchst interessant, da kam mir glatt der Eindruck, dass zwischen Rechnungssteller und Kunde kein so grosser Unterschied ist.



Laut AGB will die H.A.S. die fraglichen Dienste selbst erbracht/bereitgestellt haben: 

_Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen der Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GMBH
Vertragsgegenstand ist die Bereitstellung von speziellen Diensten, die über ein Telefonnetz oder Internet nutzbar sind._

Für durch deren angebliche Erbringung vermeintlich entstandene vertragliche Vergütungsansprüche verschickt sie dann ihre Rechnungen.

gal.[/i]


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

*HAS*

Für sämtliche Anzeigen, die tatsächlich ihren Weg zur Hamburger StA geschafft haben (dzt. mehrere hundert), wird jetzt durch die Hamburger Polizei an die ursprüchliche anzeigenaufnehmende Polizei (am Wohnort des Geschädigten) ein Ermittlungsauftrag versandt.
Jetzt sollen tatsächlich die Rechner der Geschädigten durch EDV-Sachverständige ausgewertet werden. Warum dieser Unsinn? Weshalb wird kein Fragebogen versendet? Da sollte doch dem letzten klar sein, dass die auf dem Rechner platzierten "Spuren" eigens gesetzt wurden.

Aber macht ja nix, der von gal. zuvor gepostete Inhalt fällt den Hamburger Spezln eh auf die Füße, auch wenn die ihre Rechnungen zwischenzeitlich umgebaut hatten und nun angeblich nur noch für ihre "Kunden" abrechenen wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

Hallo leute 
bin heute gerad auf das Forum gestoßen.
Hab heute auch eine solche dubiose rechnung bekommen aber von der HFM GMBH in münchen
ist aber ganau die gleiche rechung die die andere firma auch rausschickt http://www.internetfallen.de/

Dialer/Hanseatische_Dialer/hanseatische_dialer.html 

da hat man an link zu der rechnung)
hab aber den dialer und alles schon gelöscht.
Meine Frage ist jetzt soll ich mir die mühe machen da was hinzuschreiben oder kann ich das einfach liegen lassen


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage ist jetzt soll ich mir die mühe machen da was hinzuschreiben
> oder kann ich das einfach liegen lassen



Einfach liegenlassen würde ich es nicht, hier ein Musterbrief, der entsprechend abgewandelt werden kann.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf

ww


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

*digital web media limited - hamburg*

hab heute auch ein solches schreiben mit aufforderung zur zahlung von euro 69,95 bekommen - absender: digital web media limited, postfach 10 12 04, 20008 hamburg. hierbei dürfte es sich ja wohl um die selbe firma (has) handeln - oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 April 2004)

@ 08/15

http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/240204/dialer.html

http://www.ostsee-anzeiger.de/rs/start_112675_1123087.html


Zeigt die Verknüpfungen auf, wie oben einzelne Postings auch.


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

*Re: Der Hanseatische Dealer*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht aber nicht neu??


nicht wirklich: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=47289#47289


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute auch eine solche dubiose rechnung bekommen aber von der HFM GMBH in münchen
> ist aber ganau die gleiche rechung die die andere firma auch rausschickt http://www.internetfallen.de
> /Dialer/Hanseatische_Dialer/hanseatische_dialer.html
> da hat man an link zu der rechnung)


(4 Postings zurück)


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

*Auch ich bekam eine Rechnung*

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

*Auch ich bekam eine Rechnung*

Hallo hir schreiben alle von der H.A.S. Bank.
Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von Digital Web Media Limited bekommen, dort habe ich es aber mit der Nordea Bank Finnland zu tun.
an wem müßte ich denn dann schreiben????????
P.S. Die Telefon Nr. ist die gleiche wie bei den anderen, und auch der Rest stimmt überein.


----------



## svenp75 (10 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe heute eine Rechnung von "Digital Web Media Limited" aus HH bekommen und soll 69,95 Euro zahlen. 
Wie sicher ist es, Einspruch einzulegen? Ich will keinen elend langen Rechtsstreit, aber zahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall. Angeblich hätte ich die Seite http://www.....php genutzt und für einen Monat eine Flatrate erworben!  :evil: 
Daher die Frage: ist schon jemand glimplich aus der Sache gekommen?

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

*Re: hanseatisch abzocker systeme*

Hilfe! Schon etwas erleichtert nach Finden dieser Site. Aber dennoch:
Ich habe heute ebenfalls eine Rechnung von hmf bekommen über 49,00 Euro für ein angeblich bestelltes Monatsabo für Sexsites. emails an hmf kamen zurück, deren mailbox war voll. Grrr!!
Was kostet Beratung bei einer Verbraucherzentrale?
Leider habe ich, nachdem ich Dialer hatte (rotes Herz inkl Programm in Startzeile), sofort alles plattgemacht und gelöscht, weil entfernen nicht ging und ich ohne weitere Einwahl ins Internet wollte...  
Danke für Eure Hilfe! Wer war schon gegen diese [edit] Firma erfolgreich?
Danke im Voraus.
Sini


_Wort editiert. Bitte NUB beachten cu, Sascha_


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2004)

*Stonierung der Rechnung vom 07.04.04*

Hallo,

wie ich zu dieser Anmeldung gekommen bin, ist mir schleierhaft. Es wundert mich aber, dass man auf nicht gewolltem Wege auf dieversen Seiten angemeldet wird. Ich werde aber Ihren Vorschlag sich alle Bedingungen solcher Dienste im Vorfeld durchzulesen beherzigen. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Sie diese Rechnung bei dem Anbieter stonieren würden und wenn möglich meine Anmeldung direkt löschen. 

Ich bedanke mich im voraus

V. Becker


----------



## Sini (11 April 2004)

*Frage zu hfm*

Reicht es zunächst, innerhalb von 7 Tagen den Brief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale BW an hfm zu schicken, und nach Erhalt einer weiteren Mahnung Anzeige zu erstatten? Wäre bei mir noch innerhalb der Frist.

Leider habe ich Windows neu installiert weil ich PC brauchte fürs Internet (und keine neue Einwahl riskieren wollte und der Dialer nicht zu entfernen war bzw sich nach Neustart wieder reaktivierte...).

Übrigens, ich war nicht auf der Suche nach Sexsites, sondern nach kostenlosem webspace und url für die Bilder meiner Digicam, und hatte mehrere Browser Fenster geöffnet und plötzlich kamen massenhaft pop up Fenster mit zweifelhaften Angeboten. Deshalb weiß ich leider nicht, welcher url ich die Einwahl zu verdanken habe :x


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2004)

*rechnung von Digital Web Media Limited Postfach 101204 20008*

guten tag,mein name ist joachim w.,ich habe von digital web media limited postfach 101204 ,20008 hamburg eine rechnung über 69,95eur bekommen.habe nie einen vertrag mit dieser firma abgeschlossen.wie muß ich mich verhalten?was muß ich tun ?


_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## gueder (11 April 2004)

> Leider habe ich Windows neu installiert weil ich PC brauchte fürs Internet (und keine neue Einwahl riskieren wollte und der Dialer nicht zu entfernen war bzw sich nach Neustart wieder reaktivierte...).



soll ein witz sein oder was ?


----------



## Dino (11 April 2004)

Irgendwie erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, wo Du hier eine lustige Stelle erkannt hast, mein lieber gueder. Es ist nun - weiß Gott - keine Seltenheit, dass sich User wegen eines penetranten Dialers nicht mehr anders zu helfen wissen als durch eine komplette Neu-Installation. Also so soll da der Witz sein?


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2004)

Abend, und Frohe Ostern noch. 

Leider hat es jemanden aus meiner Familie auch mit der selben 30 Tage XX Flat erwischt. 

Die Allgemeine Vorgehensweise wird ja hier gut erläutert. 
Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen: 
1.Das schreiben mit der Rechnung/Zugangsdaten ist 2 Tage vor auslaufen des "Abos" angekommen. Ist das nicht ebenfalls unzulässig, da eine Nutzung des angeblichen Angebots ja nicht möglich war. 

2. Ist es bei jemandem schon zu einer Anklage gekommen bzw. zu einem urteil ?

P.s. Als Bankverbindung wird übrigens auch die Nordea Bank Finnland angegeben. 

Gruß Zalgardos


----------



## Sini (11 April 2004)

*KEIN WITZ!!!*



			
				gueder schrieb:
			
		

> > Leider habe ich Windows neu installiert weil ich PC brauchte fürs Internet (und keine neue Einwahl riskieren wollte und der Dialer nicht zu entfernen war bzw sich nach Neustart wieder reaktivierte...).
> 
> 
> 
> soll ein witz sein oder was ?



Nein, bestimmt nicht:

1. der Dialer war nicht zu deinstallieren, und ich kenne mich einigermaßen gut aus 
2. wollte ich keinesfalls eine erneute Einwahl und musste noch dringend ins Internet
3. legt NIEMAND meinen PC lahm für länger!!
4. liegt die Beweislast nicht bei mir, nach Hamburger Verbraucherschutz
5. suchte ich lediglich nach einer größeren kostenlosen homepage, bis sich popups mit Sexsites öffneten
6. *notfalls *suche ich mir als* allerletzten Ausweg *einen guten Anwalt, doch dazu wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dazu kommen.
7. war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich schon eingewählt war, erst nach Rechnungserhalt zwei Tage später


----------



## gueder (11 April 2004)

naja, wer in der lage ist, windows zu installieren und sich gut auskennt - wie du schreibst - der sollte doch mit einem dialer zurechtkommen. man kann z.b. die leitung vom pc unterbrechen um erstmal die sache ohne gefahr zu untersuchen. zumal eine neuinstallation von windows nicht gerade schnell geht.


nunja, soll egal sein, du wirst sicherlich nicht bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Sini (11 April 2004)

*Das Herz in unteren Symbolleiste rechts liebte meinen PC...*

Ich denke, eine versteckte Datei nicht gefunden zu haben, denn nach Löschen und Neustart einzelner Dateien war immer wieder der komplette Dialer da. Dieses Spielchen hat mich über eine Stunde lang genervt, dann habe ich neu installiert, weil ich wieder ins Internet musste.

Eine mögliche zweite Einwahl erschien mir zu riskant.


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2004)

*Unverständliche Rechnung*

Ich habe gerade eine Rechnung bekommen über € 69,95 (Rechnung vom 07.04.04 / Kunden-Nr. KI0074177) und weiß absolut nicht wofür. Können Sie mir sagen, was diese Rechnung für einen Hintergrund hat?
Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort, da ich nur noch bis zum 21.04.04 Zeit habe, die Rechnung zu bezahlen-andererseits droht mir eine Erinnerungsgebühr!
Vielen Dank,mfG.
D.Ramm


----------



## Dino (11 April 2004)

Naja, wenn es - und davon können wir wohl ausgehen - um eine Rechnung der hier genannten Formen geht, ist einfach nur lesen angesagt. Dieser Thread bietet eigentlich genug Informationen. Weshalb also alles nochmal aufdröseln?


----------



## gueder (11 April 2004)

ist hier schon eine rechnung zur ansicht vorhanden ? ich will jetzt nicht 35 seiten absuchen. wenn ja, bitte mal einen link, ansonsten könnte vielleicht mal jemand die rechnung einscannen und hier als attachment beifügen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2004)

*Re: rechnung von Digital Web Media Limited Postfach 101204 2*



			
				joachim w. schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag,mein name ist joachim w.,ich habe von digital web media limited postfach 101204 ,20008 hamburg eine rechnung über 69,95eur bekommen.habe nie einen vertrag mit dieser firma abgeschlossen.wie muß ich mich verhalten?was muß ich tun ?
> 
> 
> _[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_




hallo ich habe die gleiche bekommen wie ist bei dir der stand ?

danke


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2004)

*Dailer und Mehrwert-Nummer allgemein*

Hallo.
Ich habe auch wie Ihr solch eine Rechnung mit 69,95 € von Media.... erhalten. Habe viel darüber gelesen, das sich dieser Dailer als virus auf meinem Rechner tarnt, als versteckte Datei.
Wie kann ich diese Datei finden, habe schon alles nachgesucht.
Danke
Gruß Sanny02


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung über 69,95 aus Hamburg bekommen. Vorher hatte ich einen Anruf von einem Paketdienst, dieser wollte meine Adresse haben, weil die Strasse nicht zu lesen wäre auf einem angeblich beschädigtem Paket??? Was ist zu tun?


----------



## sascha (13 April 2004)

Lesen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

*Rechnung*

ich habe auch so eine rechnung erhalten ( 69.95 ) und bin nicht bereit sie zu begleichen.
wer kann mir helfen


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

*Rechnung - Digital Web Media Limited*

hallo,
habe ebenfals eine Rechnung (69,95€) von o.g. Adresse bekommen, ohne dass mir bewußt ist wie dies zustande gekommen ist.
Wer kann mir helfen was zu tun ist?
Wie ist dieser Dailer vom Rechner zu entfernen?


----------



## technofreak (13 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Lesen.



tf


----------



## sascha (13 April 2004)

Heute Abend ab 20 Uhr gibts einen ausführlichen Bericht unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=32


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

Schön das ich euch gefunden habe.

Ich habe auch diese Rechnung erhalten und mein 13-jähriger Sohn hatte ganz schön Streß, weil er zu besagter Zeit allein zu Hause war und auch im Internet. Leider hatte ich schon alle Temp.Dateien gelöscht, so daß ich nicht nachvollziehen konnte welche Seiten besucht waren.

Ich werde jetzt einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben an die Firma senden und abwarten was passiert. 

Für alle viel Glück

Schöne Grüße Ute B.


----------



## Fidul (13 April 2004)

Ob sich Plusminus heute mit einem ähnlichen Thema befaßt?


> *Inkasso-Drohung
> Wie unseriöse Firmen Verbraucher terrorisieren*
> Selbst bei unberechtigten Forderungen geraten Verbraucher immer häufiger in die Fänge einer Inkasso-Maschinerie. Von der ursprünglichen Firma werden Inkasso-Büros und Rechtsanwälte mit dem Geldeintreiben beauftragt, die sich für die ursprüngliche Forderung gar nicht interessieren, aber immer höhere Mahngebühren verlangen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*



			
				löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspruch wurde nicht beantwortet,stattdessen Mahngebühr Euro 5
> und angedrohte Erinnerungsgebühr von Euro 5. Die Gesamtsumme
> würde demnach Euro 79,95 betragen.Wie soll ich mich verhalten?
> erbitte Hilfe !!


  haben selbst so ein schreiben bekoommen.hilfr anfrage unter Email [email protected]  


_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Rechnung/Digital Web Media Limited*

Wir haben auch ein schreiben von Digital Web Media bekommen.
Haben Widerspruch eingelegt da unser Internetanschluss zu diesem 
Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal installiert war.Haben auch einen Anruf bekommen wo es um ein angeblich beschädigtes Paket ging weil 
Anschrift nicht zu lesen war.Haben mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.----/
Dialer Entfernen-/sYSTEMSTEUERRUNG DANN AUF SOFTWARE DOPPELLKLICK DIALER SUCHEN UND VON FESTPLATTE ENTFERNEN:.

gez Sniper-Wolf

E-mail:[email protected]/BEI FRAGEN


_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2004)

an den Gast, der die Nutzungsregeln offensichtlich nicht lesen und akzeptieren will 
(Posten von E-mail-Adressen)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10

```
Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
Artikel der Art
 'Antworten bitte an [email][email protected][/email]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums 
grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen.
 Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
```

jedes weitere Posting mit dieser E-mail-Adresse wird kommentarlos gelöscht

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*



			
				löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspruch wurde nicht beantwortet,stattdessen Mahngebühr Euro 5
> und angedrohte Erinnerungsgebühr von Euro 5. Die Gesamtsumme
> würde demnach Euro 79,95 betragen.Wie soll ich mich verhalten?
> erbitte Hilfe !!



Hallo!
Habe heute auch eine Rechnung erhalten und auf der Seite der Verbaucherzentrale Hamburg (www.vzhh.de) Hilfe gefunden:

*Digital Web Media Limited: Rechnung nicht bezahlen!*

Wer in diesen Tagen eine Rechnung über € 69,95 von der Digital Web Media Limited (Postfach 10 12 04, 20008 Hamburg/Sitz in Großbritannien)) über eine "Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung" erhält, soll diese auf keinen Fall bezahlen. Diese Firma ist "Vertragspartner" der Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme HAS (Nordkanalstraße 49 b, 20097 Hamburg). Gegen diese wurde bereits Anfang März von der Regulierungsbehörde "ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung" für eine Frankfurter Festnetzrufnummer (069/42 72 69 98) ausgesprochen. 

Dass jetzt Rechnungen in dergleichen Aufmachung wie die der HAS versendet werden, ist - so unsere Einschätzung - offenbar der Versuch, das von der Regulierungsbehörde ausgesprochene Inkassierungsverbot zu umgehen.

Also:

Nicht bezahlen! 
Die Regulierungsbehörde (www.regtp.de) informieren! 
Nicht von Mahn- und Inkassobriefen einschüchtern lassen!


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2004)

Der direkte Link:

VBZ-Hamburg

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Abrechungsgesellschaft Rechnung*

Hallo Leute,
ich gehöre wohl auch zum Club der69,95`ziger.
Eins steht fest, ohne einen Anwalt läuft das mit der Rechnung nicht ab.
Dabei spielt für nicht das Geld die Rolle, sondern das Prinzip.
Ich habe ne Rechtschutzversicherung und zwar ne Gute. Wenn da ein Krummes Ding läuft gibts ne Anzeige wegen Betrugs dazu!!!!!
Von mir seht Ihr kein Geld.
Es ist schon schlimm genug, das es Bludsaugende A........... gibt!!!!!
Ich Habe gute Programme wie Norton Antiviruns, Outpost Firewall, und Adware, die einen externen eingriff gemeldet hätten.
Es ist auch keinerlei Einverständiserklärung von mir bestätigt worden.
Ich möchte das dann schwarz auf weiss sehen , bzw mein Anwalt.


----------



## sascha (14 April 2004)

@Betrogener

Dann mach das mal. Strafanzeige kannst Du übrigens auch ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung erstatten, die kostet nämlich nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Rechnung*

Wir haben eine rechnung bekommen waren aber nicht in der Internettseite drin und auserdem sind die ganze 0190 nummer gesperrt ich hoffe das sie diese Rechnung stonieren oder wir werden auch zu einer Rechtsschutz gehen Danke,


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*

guten tag,

ich weiß nicht, was sie von mir wollen, ich habe nichts bei ihnen bestellt und werde auch nichts bezahlen.
ich bitte sie, das noch einmal zu üperprüfen und lassen sie ihre drohungen!

mit freundlichem gruß

matthias grimm


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*

Bekam heute eine Rechnung über 69,95 Euro von der Firma "DigitalWeb Media Limited"!
Wurde davor schon mehrfach gewarnt!!!
Werde auf keinen Fall zahlen!!!
Werde mich mit meinem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen!


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*69.95 rechnung*

guten tag habe heute auch so eine rechnung bekommen werde diese aber auch nicht bezahlen da bei mir die nummern 0190 usw.auch gesperrt sind habe michauch gleich mal an die regulierungsbehörde gewannt mal sehn was die dazu empfehlen


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Was ist 4netmedia?????*

Hallo

Mir ist genau dasselbe wie Klaus passiert und sie wollen mir 69,95 € abzwacken. Der Gipfel dabei ist, das ich an dem besagten Tag gar nicht zu Hause war, sondern mit meinem Sohn in der Klinik lag. 

Was soll ich tun ?? Zahlen will und kann ich das nicht !!!!



Doreen


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Web Media Limited.*

Habe  wegen der Sach e mit der Regulierungsbehörde heute gesprochen.
Ich soll auf keinen FAll bzahlen!
Ein Einspruchschreiben sollte aber auf jeden FAll weggeschickt werden.
Solche Firmen kommen mit Einschüchterung.......
Die Behörde sagte aber auch, wenn von einem Amtsgericht was kommt sollte man selbst tätig werden und auch an diese Stelle einen Einspruch Stellen.


----------



## sascha (15 April 2004)

Hier der Leitfaden für Betroffene:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*sofortige Stornierung*

Sehr geehrte Damen u.Herren!
Hiermit möchte ich eine sofortige Stornierung der Rechnungsnr.RIT0137945
beantragen. Ich habe u. hatte keine Gelegenheit diesen Service auch nur 
einmal zu nutzen. Meine Knd. nr. KIT0095606
Vielen Dank für ihre Bemühungen
D. L. 

_E-Mail Addi und persönliche Daten 
gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## BenTigger (16 April 2004)

Hmmm vor allem irgendwie fehlgeleitet der Gast, oder?

Wer soll hier was wo stornieren?? Das ist nicht unser Sachgebiet.


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2004)

*Re: sofortige Stornierung*



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen u.Herren!
> Hiermit möchte ich eine sofortige Stornierung der Rechnungsnr.RIT0137945
> beantragen. Ich habe u. hatte keine Gelegenheit diesen Service auch nur
> einmal zu nutzen. Meine Knd. nr. KIT0095606
> ...



Bezieht sich dieses Schreiben auf eine der im Thread genannten Firmen? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*

Guten Morgen,
wie ich feststelle, ist o.g. Anbieter sehr aktiv im versenden von Rechnungen. Leider habe ich schon bezahlt, da ich mir nicht sicher war, die Anbieterseite ohne ok verlassen zu haben. Inzwischen hat die Firma (sollte man diese nicht besser ....... nennen ?) *Digital Web Media Limited* noch einen draufgesetz und will die obligatorischen 69,95 eintreiben. Wann kommt denn der Gesetzgeber endlich dahin, daß man ein ungebetenes und aufgedrücktes Angebot nicht gleichzeitig als Verkaufsabschluß benutzen darf? 
Kann mir einer Nutzer dieser Plattform helfen bzw. Info's zur Vorgehensweise mitteilen? Vielen Dank 

Herbert R. :x

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2004)

siehe : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*

PS: Habe inzwischen mal versucht die auf der Rechnung vermerkte Tel.Nr. zu erreichen. Hier kann man nur Bandansagen abhören und für ein Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter wird man auf eine 0190-Nummer verwiesen. Als Info für, ihr könnt euch die Telefongebühren sparen. H.R. :-?


----------



## galdikas (16 April 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*



			
				diabolo1204 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt denn der Gesetzgeber endlich dahin, daß man ein ungebetenes und aufgedrücktes Angebot nicht gleichzeitig als Verkaufsabschluß benutzen darf?



20.5.1997:
*Richtlinie 97/7/EG über den Verbraucherschutz bei Vertragsabschlüssen im Fernabsatz*

Das Europäische Parlament und der Rat der Europäischen Union, ....., in Erwägung nachstehender Gründe:    ....

16. "Die Absatztechnik, die darin besteht, dem Verbraucher ohne vorherige Bestellung oder ohne ausdrückliches Einverständnis gegen Entgelt .... Dienstleistungen zu erbringen, ist als nicht zulässig anszusehen,..."

haben folgende Richtlinie erlassen:    ...

Artikel 9
Die Mitgliedsstaaten treffen die erforderlichen Maßnahmen, um
- zu untersagen, daß einem Verbraucher ohne vorherige Bestellung ... Dienstleistungen erbracht werden, wenn mit der ... Dienstleistungserbringung eine Zahlungsaufforderung verbunden ist;
- den Verbraucher von jedweder Gegenleistung für den Fall zu befreien, daß ... unbestellte Dienstleistungen erbracht wurden, wobei das Ausbleiben einer Reaktion nicht als Zustimmung gilt.
Artikel 19
Diese Richtlinie ist an die Mitgliedsstaaten gerichtet.

Brüssel, 20. Mai 1997
http://europa.eu.int/comm/consumers/cons_int/safe_shop/dist_sell/dist01_de.pdf

1.1.2002:
*Gesetz zur Modernisierung des Schuldrechts vom 26.11.2001 mit Wirkung zum 1.1.2002*

"Durch die Lieferung unbestellter Sachen oder durch die Erbringung unbestellter sonstiger Leistungen durch einen Unternehmer an einen Verbraucher wird ein Anspruch gegen diesen nicht begründet."

§ 241a Absatz 1 BGB, Fassung aufgrund des Gesetzes zur Modernisierung des Schuldrechts vom 26.11.2001 mit Wirkung zum 1.1.2002
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/241a.html 

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Hi ich wollte euch nur mal eben erzählen, dass hmf eine von den oben genannten "Firmen" immer mutiger wird!

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen DREI in Zahlen 3 Rechnungen dieser Firma bekommen, Einwahl in exakt der gleichen Zeit. Eine Rechnung ist 49,95€ Wert! Grob übern Daumen also 150 Schleifen habe eine Stornierung zurückgeschickt und heute wieder eine Rechnung in höhe von 155€ bekommen. 
Also der Herr HAS oder HMF oder wie auch immer sollte mal ordentlich was drauf bekommen! 

Wie wär es mit einer Sammelklage?

ICh versuch das alles hier mal ein mitzuverfolgen!

Schönen Gruß vom Manuel!


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2004)

Manuel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär es mit einer Sammelklage?


Jehova, Jehova  :steinigung:


----------



## IBT(c) (16 April 2004)

Habs gerade gelesen wie es mit so einer Sammelklage in Deutschland aussieht! Geht wohl nicht wa! 
Fänd ich in diesem Fall aber wohl lustig, wenn man sich das Icon Eintrag über mir mal ansieht! 
Gruß Manuel!


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2004)

Zur Info , du bist der 171. der diesen Vorschlag macht, da wird man schon mal etwas müde 
immer dasselbe herzubeten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## IBT(c) (16 April 2004)

Habs ja schon mitbekommen! Sorry nochmal! 

Die Idee find ich trotzdem gut! Kann man jawohl nix gegen sagen!


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2004)

IBT(c) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee find ich trotzdem gut! Kann man jawohl nix gegen sagen!



Kannste doch machen, beauftrage in USA einen Detektiv , der rausfindet ob diese Unternehmen 
in USA Geschäftspartner haben , gründest hier eine Klagegemeinschaft und dann reicht ihr  in 
USA eine  Sammelklage ein, du siehts ganz einfach  :roll: 

cp


----------



## IBT(c) (17 April 2004)

Na super jetzt werd ich auch noch verarscht oder was :schuettel:

Hab nochmal ne Frage zum eigentlichen Thema! Hat schon irgendjemand mehr als eine Mahnung bekommen? 

Also kinder kommt mal zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Der Jurist (17 April 2004)

IBT(c) schrieb:
			
		

> Na super jetzt werd ich auch noch verarscht oder was :schuettel:



Nein, verar...   wurdest Du nicht. Sammelklagen gibt es im US-amerikanischen Recht.
cp - ich wiederhole cp (nicht tf, ich habe mich vertippt, war nicht ganz bei der Sache) hat  Dir den Weg dazu gezeigt. Das ist wie mit Realsatire, man glaubt es zuerst kaum.


----------



## Counselor (17 April 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dann reicht ihr  in USA eine  Sammelklage ein, du siehts ganz einfach  :roll: cp



Ich wüßte auch einen Anwalt:
http://morganhill-law.lawoffice.com/home.htm


----------



## IBT(c) (17 April 2004)

Nochwas zum Dialer die mir die nette Firma auf den Rechner geladen hat oder ich mir oder sonst wer oder wie auch immer. Bei mir hieß der Autoexec.exe, was mich am anfang ein wenig beunruhigte, weil mein Antivir.-prog. die Datei sofort löschen wollte! An alle die wie ich nicht so viel Ahnung von Computern haben, die Datei ist nicht zu verwechseln mit der Autoexec.bat!


----------



## sascha (19 April 2004)

TV-Tipp für heute (Montag-)Abend:



> Neue Dialer-Abzocke per Rechnung
> 
> Dialer-Ganoven werden immer dreister: Kaum ist eine Abzockmethode den öffentlichen Stellen bekannt und der Dialer gebannt, kommen schon die nächsten Tricks auf den Markt, um Internetusern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Offensichtlich sehr überzeugend und im Moment massenhaft verbreitet ist der sogenannte „Rechnungsdialer“. Durch Anklicken eines Buttons auf einer Webseite oder durch den Klick auf einen Werbebanner installiert sich der Dialer auf dem Computer und ersetzt die bestehende Internetverbindung durch eine neue. Gleichzeitig werden die persönlichen Daten des Internetsurfers ausspioniert und weiterübertragen. Fazit: Ein paar Tage später flattert eine Rechnung ins Haus für eine „gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung“, die der ahnungslose User nie in Anspruch genommen hat... PLANETOPIA-ONLINE hat sich den Abzocker-Firmen an die Fersen geheftet.



Mal sehen, ob die in Dänemark waren


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> TV-Tipp für heute (Montag-)Abend:


http://www.planetopia-online.de/

auch was zum Thema alternative Browser......(Sicherheit kontra bunte Spielereien) 
Wer da wohl gewinnt???

apropos: gerade gesehen ,  der Methusalem unter den Browsern Netscape wird "reanimiert" 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46599


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2004)

Jetzt habe ich es auch mal schwarz auf weiß gesehen - die *Hanseatische Abrechungssysteme GmbH* taucht nicht länger auf den Rechungen auf.
Die Aufmachung ist immer noch genau so, wie zuvor - Absender der Rechungen ist nun jedoch die *Digital Web Media Ltd.* mit Postfachadresse in Hamburg und Konto bei einer Hamburger Filiale der finnischen Nordea Bank.


----------



## Fidul (19 April 2004)

Damals bei dem 0800-Dialer hat sich doch jemand wegen des Verdachtes auf Geldwäsche (?) bei der Bank beschwert. Ist da etwas draus geworden und kann man das jetzt bei der neuen Bankverbindung auch tun?


----------



## Jotoho74 (20 April 2004)

In den letzten Tagen beobachte ich hier gehäuft User, die als Mitteilung an die HAS eine Nachricht da lassen. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann sollen wohl deren Rechnungen auf dieses Weise storniert werden?

Nur mal zur Info, das wird auf diese Weise leider nicht funktionieren.

Die aktuelle Lage dürfte wie folgt aussehen.
- Alle Rechnungen, auf der die Hanseatische Abrechnungs Systeme als Rechnungssteller erscheint, sind ungültig. Wer dennoch auf der rechtlich sicheren Seite stehen möchte, der legt Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung ein mit der Begründung, das der H.A.S. die Lizenz von der Reg TP entzogen wurde Rechnungen über eine Dialereinwahl zu stellen.

- Alle Rechnungen auf den Namen einer anderen Firma dürften meines Wissenstandes nach zwar noch nicht verboten worden sein, jedoch wird sich an der Tatsache kaum etwas geändert haben, das diese durch einen Dialer verursacht wurden, der bei der Reg TP nicht registriert ist. Hier ist ein Widerspruch absolut sinnvoll um rechtlich abgesichert zu sein. Begründung: Kein lizenzierter Dialer, sowie keine ausdrückliche Willenserklärung von Seiten des Rechnungsempfängers.

Alle Mahnungen ignorieren, ein zweifelsfreier Nachweis das ein Vertrag zustand kam ist nicht zu erwarten. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, Anwalt einschalten. Es ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich das keine der Rechnungen berechtigt ist.


Im übrigen, trotz das mittlerweile unter anderem Namen versendet wird, will ich nicht ausschliessen das die HAS weiterhin aktiv ist. Da ist wohl noch Papier übrig das bedruckt werden muss, da ein Freund vor einigen Tagen ebenfalls so eine Rechnung (noch von der HAS) erhielt. Die Tatsache das in meinem Bekanntenkreis mittlerweile 3 solcher Rechnungen im Original kenne, kann mich die Menge der unrechtens verschickten Rechnungen nur vermuten lassen. Von ner Postwurfsendung wohl nicht mehr weit entfernt.

Wenn ich was vergessen habe, dann ergänze oder korrigiere mich bitte jemand.

PS: Hat eigentlich schon jemand mehr als eine Mahnung von der HAS erhalten? Hoffe ich habs nicht überlesen bei der Menge an Beiträgen.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2004)

Jotoho74 schrieb:
			
		

> ...der H.A.S. die Lizenz von der Reg TP entzogen wurde Rechnungen über eine Dialereinwahl zu stellen.


Die H.A.S. hatte nie eine Lizenz zum Dialern!

Für die Rechungen von der Digital Web Media Ltd. braucht es m. E. n. noch nicht einmal den Widerspruch, da die Rechungen mit unrichtigen bzw. unvollständigen Daten befüllt sind - mehr sog i net!

@ Jurist oder gal.,
wie schaut´s aus mit einer Rechung, auf der weder ein Verantwortlicher genannt wird, noch zeichnet und die für eine Firma ausgestellt ist, die (möglicherweise) nur eine Briefkastenanschrift ist ohne tatsächlich berechtigtem Anspruch auf die Erfüllung der Forderung. Muss man so einer Rechnung tatsächlich widersprechen, insbesondere der Tatsache, dass für diese englische Firma in Deutschland gar keine gewerberechtliche Erlaubnisse vorliegen? Würde der zahlende Kunde da nicht sogar eine Steuerflucht unterstützen?


----------



## KatzenHai (20 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist oder gal.,
> wie schaut´s aus mit einer Rechung, auf der weder ein Verantwortlicher genannt wird, noch zeichnet und die für eine Firma ausgestellt ist, die (möglicherweise) nur eine Briefkastenanschrift ist ohne tatsächlich berechtigtem Anspruch auf die Erfüllung der Forderung. Muss man so einer Rechnung tatsächlich widersprechen, insbesondere der Tatsache, dass für diese englische Firma in Deutschland gar keine gewerberechtliche Erlaubnisse vorliegen? Würde der zahlende Kunde da nicht sogar eine Steuerflucht unterstützen?



1. Man muss grundsätzlich unberechtigten Rechnungen nicht widersprechen. Man darf sich rechtlich immer zurück lehnen und auf eine Klage warten. Nur: Es ist dann schwerer zu argumentieren, dass man keinen Anlass zur Klage gegeben hätte. Hat man sofort widersprochen und seine Einwände mitgeteilt, erhöht sich die Notwendigkeit des Anspruchstellers, sich mit seinem behaupteten Anspruch auseinander zu setzen. Sonst nix.

2. Rechtlich relevante Unterstützung der Steuerflucht setzt wissentliches und willentliches Handeln voraus. Es ist nicht einem jeden Verbraucher zuzumuten, bei ausländischen Vertragspartnern die gewerberechtlichen und (außen)steuerrechtlichen Hintergründe zu recherchieren.

3. Unberechtigte Forderungen sind zivilrechtlich unberechtigt. Ansprüche zwischen Privatsubjekten (Verbrauchern, Unternehmen) werden durch das Zivilrecht geklärt. Die Registrierung von Dialern unterfällt dem öffentlichen Recht und strahlt nur dorthin aus. Die "Rechnungsstellungslizenz", welche die RegTP der HAS "entzogen" hat, ist ein rechtliches Novum und mir nicht wirklich erklärlich. Die HAS hat schlicht keine Forderungen, die sie geltend machen könnte - das Recht, unberechtigte Rechnungen zu versenden oder dies zu unterlassen, wird m.E. nicht durch eine Bonner Behörde definiert ...

Am Ergebnis ändert dies aber nichts.


----------



## Mr.Ball (20 April 2004)

*Planetopia online*



> Mal sehen, ob die in Dänemark waren


 :lupe: 

Tja, da haben sich unsere "Freunde" ja mal wieder zu keinem Kommentar hinreissen lassen.
Aber wie man sieht gelangt dieses Thema immer mehr in die Öffentlichkeit und wird langsam aber sicher mit der nötigen Aufmerksamkeit bedacht.:banned: 

Ich frage mich nur, ob es so schwer zu beweisen ist das die alle aus einem Stall (HAS, DWML) kommen. Denn dann müsste man denen doch schnell wieder einen Riegel vorschieben können.
Aber wahrscheinlich mahlen die Mühlen mal wieder langsam.

Mr.Ball


----------



## KatzenHai (20 April 2004)

*Re: Planetopia online*



			
				Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> > Mal sehen, ob die in Dänemark waren
> 
> 
> :lupe:
> ...



.... Einspruch ...

Ich habe auch gesehen, wie das da ablief: 

Da klingelt es an der Etagentür, irgendwann an irgendeinem Werktag, ohne Vorankündigung. Die zuständige Empfangsperson öffnet und sieht sich mind. zwei Personen gegenüber, von denen eine eine Kamera mit blendendem Licht hochhält, die andere (die mit dem Fuß in der Tür) ein Mikro mit dem Begrüßungssatz "Was sagen Sie zu Ihrem Kunden ...."

Ich würde JEDEM Mandanten empfehlen, in einer solchen Überfallsituation jeden Kommentar zu verweigern und die Personen höflich aber bestimmt wieder hinaus zu komplimentieren. Jeder Satz kann (ggf. aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen) fatale Folgen haben. Für solche Statements muss man besonders geschult sein, was die durchschnittliche Empfangsdame nicht ist.

Ich möchte keine Lanze für die hier "überfallenen" Firmen brechen - aber der "Hoppla, sag mal was, was dich den Rest deiner Tage verfolgt"-Journalismus ist sicherlich nicht das, was unter ausgeglichener Berichterstattung zu verstehen ist ...


----------



## Der Jurist (20 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Man muss grundsätzlich unberechtigten Rechnungen nicht widersprechen. Man darf sich rechtlich immer zurück lehnen und auf eine Klage warten. Nur: Es ist dann schwerer zu argumentieren, dass man keinen Anlass zur Klage gegeben hätte. Hat man sofort widersprochen und seine Einwände mitgeteilt, erhöht sich die Notwendigkeit des Anspruchstellers, sich mit seinem behaupteten Anspruch auseinander zu setzen. Sonst nix.



Zustimmung: Das bringt nur prozesstaktische Plus-Punkte beim Gericht: Man hat alles getan, damit es dort nicht landet. Hat man nur gewartet, hat man alles getan, dass es bei Gericht landet. Es ist besser, der Richter findet Dein Verhalten symphtisch, als das Verhalten Deines Prozessgegners.


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Rechtlich relevante Unterstützung der Steuerflucht setzt wissentliches und willentliches Handeln voraus. Es ist nicht einem jeden Verbraucher zuzumuten, bei ausländischen Vertragspartnern die gewerberechtlichen und (außen)steuerrechtlichen Hintergründe zu recherchieren.


... das gilt angesichts des EU-Binnenmarktes noch verstärkt. Auch im Inland musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen, ob Dein Gechäftspartner die gesetzlichen Regelungen achtet (Steuerrecht, Arbeitsrecht), solange Du nicht mit Wissen und Wollen hinsichtlich seinem rechtswidrigem Verhalten Vorschub leistest.


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Unberechtigte Forderungen sind zivilrechtlich unberechtigt. Ansprüche zwischen Privatsubjekten (Verbrauchern, Unternehmen) werden durch das Zivilrecht geklärt. Die Registrierung von Dialern unterfällt dem öffentlichen Recht und strahlt nur dorthin aus. Die "Rechnungsstellungslizenz", welche die RegTP der HAS "entzogen" hat, ist ein rechtliches Novum und mir nicht wirklich erklärlich. Die HAS hat schlicht keine Forderungen, die sie geltend machen könnte - das Recht, unberechtigte Rechnungen zu versenden oder dies zu unterlassen, wird m.E. nicht durch eine Bonner Behörde definiert ...Am Ergebnis ändert dies aber nichts.



Meines Erachtens ist die Registrierung eine öffentliche-rechtliche Voraussetzung für die Rechtmäßigkeit des zivilrechtlichen Verhältnisses, ähnlich der öffentliche-rechtlichen Erlaubnis zum Inkasso, eine notwendige Voraussetzung ist, dass die Handlungen des Inkasso-Unternehmens rechtlich wirksam werden.
Eine rechtsdogmatische Einordnung soll aber Dissertationen vorbehalten bleiben (Geschäftsgrundlage, öffentliche-rechtliche Vorbedingung .... usw)


----------



## Mr.Ball (20 April 2004)

> .... Einspruch ...
> 
> Ich habe auch gesehen, wie das da ablief:



Ok Hast recht.
So gesehen war das nichts.
Aber der Reporter hat ja auch nach einem Termin mit dem "Geschäftsführer" gefragt.
Die Antwort war: "Wir geben keinen Kommentar ab, weder jetzt noch später."


Mr.Ball


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Zustimmung: Das bringt nur prozesstaktische Plus-Punkte beim Gericht:
> Man hat alles getan, damit es dort nicht landet. Hat man nur gewartet, hat man alles getan, dass es bei Gericht landet.



Als generelle Aussage ist das absolut  richtig, im Falle der  betreffenden Firmen dürfte das weniger 
dramatisch sein, da kein  einziges dieser "Unternehmen"  bis heute auch nur einen (gerichtlichen)  Mahnbescheid erwirkt hat .
So genau wollen diese Knaben das gar nicht wissen und einen Prozess fürchten die wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Dies war der einzige Punkt der klar in der Planetopia Sendung bestätigt wurde, es geht um 
Verunsicherung und Einschüchterung. Denen ist das doch völlig egal , ob wirklich standhafte Mitbürger  
die Zahlung konsequent verweigern. Die brauchen ja nicht mal auszubuchen, da sie gar keine 
Leistung erbringen und damit auch keine  Kosten haben. (Außer Porto) Solche "Mindereinnahmen" werden schlicht unter 
"na dann eben nicht" in die Tonne geklopft.  g.g.f investiert man nochmal Porto für einen Drohbrief 
und das wars dann.

Wenn die Ansprüche gerechtfertigt wären, dann müßte doch ein Prosteststurm dieser
 Unternehmen gegen die VBZs und SAT1 losgehen , bzw eine Abmahn- und Prozesswelle losgehen. Was geschieht :

*NICHTS* 

Man verzieht sich in sein Schneckenhaus und schickt die nächsten Rechnungen
 auf die Reise, nach dem Motto laß die doch quatschen, in der Zeit haben wir schon wieder
 zig Buchungseingänge von hilflosen Mitbürgern  eingesammelt.  :evil:

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (20 April 2004)

@ CP

Danke für die Ergänzung. Damit ist der Sachverhalt für jeden User deutlich und er kann sich entscheiden, welchen Weg er einschlägt.

Reaktion oder Nicht-Reaktion ist jetzt *seine* Frage.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Das alles zeigt, wie wenig Biß unser Rechtsstaat hat, wenn´s drauf ankommt. Es wird von diesem Regulierungsschnarchverein groß abgefeiert, wenn eine widerrechtliche Geschäftspraxis à la H.A.S. untersagt wird.  Wenn dann einen Tag später eine neue GmbH die gleiche Masche reitet, die ersten Strafanzeigen vorliegen und die RegTP mit Beschwerden zugeschmissen wird, müßten all diese Institutionen doch mal sofort aktiv werden und die Staatsanwaltschaft die Geschäftsräume durchsuchen lassen, anstatt immer monatelang abzuwarten. 

In der Zwischenzeit füllen sich die Konten der GmbH mit dem Geld derer, die sich nicht wehren.

---> Diese Art von Geschäften lohnt sich nur, weil unser Staat eine so lange Leitung hat. So ein Rieseninteresse hat er ja nicht, denn auch diese Jungs zahlen Steuern. Führt mal einer irgendwelche Sozialbeiträge oder Steuern nicht ab, hui, da geht´s viel schneller.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2004)

@ Jurist_*en*_
vielen Dank für Eure prompten Antworten - nun bleibe ich dabei, der einmalige Widerspruch (per Einschreiben) ist ratsam.
Allerdings habe ich gestern von einem Rechnungsempfänger erfahren, dass dieser schon 3 Abo´s in Folge in Rechnung gestellt bekam. Alle drei hatten unterschiedliche Sessionzeiten des Dialers und auch verschiedene Detailmerkmale. D. h. der Gang zum Postamt und die Investition der Einschreibgebühr ist für ihn nun schon zur 6wöchigen Routine geworden.

Der Hinweis mit der Steuerflucht war eigentlich nur ein Gedankenspiel von mir und sollte den evtl. mitlesenden Beamten der finanzbehördlichen Zunft gelten.

Was Planetopia-Online betrifft, so bin ich - angesichts der Meldungen hier - froh darüber hinweg geschlummert zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Dailerrechnungen*

Ich habe seinerzeit reagiert (Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein). Trotzdem kam Wochen später -ohne Reaktion auf den Widerspruch- eine Mahnung. Das war am 9. März. Seitdem habe ich von der ganzen Angelegenheit seitens des Rechnungsstellers nichts mehr gehört. 

Fragt sich, ob das alles war! :schreiben:


----------



## Antidialer (20 April 2004)

Ich muss gestehen, das ich auf eine nicht gerechtfertigte Rechnung nicht reagieren würde, egal, was ein Richter vielleicht im Nachhinein von mir denkt. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist nicht wirklich günstig, und selbst wenn eine Firma wie HFM nach meinem Einspruch von mir ablassen sollte (was sehr unwarscheinlich ist), ersetzt mir niemand meine Auslagen!


----------



## Der Jurist (20 April 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss gestehen, das ich auf eine nicht gerechtfertigte Rechnung nicht reagieren würde, egal, was ein Richter vielleicht im Nachhinein von mir denkt. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist nicht wirklich günstig, und selbst wenn eine Firma wie HFM nach meinem Einspruch von mir ablassen sollte (was sehr unwarscheinlich ist), ersetzt mir niemand meine Auslagen!


Normaler Brief und zusätzlich Fax mit Zugangsnachweis (etwa bei FritzFax "Nachweis drucken") reicht völlig und ist viel billiger.


----------



## galdikas (20 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist oder gal.,
> wie schaut´s aus mit einer Rechung, auf der weder ein Verantwortlicher genannt wird, noch zeichnet und die für eine Firma ausgestellt ist, die (möglicherweise) nur eine Briefkastenanschrift ist ohne tatsächlich berechtigtem Anspruch auf die Erfüllung der Forderung.



Ob eine berechtigte Forderung deswegen nicht beglichen zu werden braeuchte, nur weil sie auf einem Rechnungsformular ohne Nennung des gesetzlichen Vertreters / ladungsfaehige Anschrift des fordernden Unternehmens mitgeteilt wird, erscheint mir fraglich.

Allerdings duerfte es sich um Fernabsatzvertraege (ueber die Erbringung irgendwelcher Dienste) handeln, aus dem das vermeintliche Forderungsrecht hergeleitet wird. Und gemaess den Fernabsatzvorschriften haette ein Verbraucher jedenfalls ein Recht zum Widerruf seiner Bestellung, wenn er sich denn ueberhaupt in diesem Sinne geaeusert haben sollte (was ja wohl bei heimlicher, dialerveranlasster Einwahl gar nicht erst der Fall ist).  Dieses gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht koennte bis zum Ablauf einer Widerrufsfrist ausgeuebt werden. Und erfreulicherweise beginnt diese Frist so lange nicht, wie der Fernabsatzunternehmer nicht *klar und deutlich* unter anderem ueber seine Identitaet und eine ladungsfaehige Anschrift (des gesetzlichen Vertreters) informiert hat.



> Muss man so einer Rechnung tatsächlich widersprechen,



Es wuerde wohl genuegen, den angeblichen Fernabsatzvertrag zu widerrufen. Meines Wissens braeuchte "nur" die fristgerechte Absendung(!) der Widerrufserklaerung in Textform (= eMail/Fax/Brief/SMS) belegt zu werden, nicht jedoch auch deren Zugang beim Widerrufsempfaenger (die uebliche Wirksamkeitsvoraussetzung "Zugang" stellt ansonsten den Grund dar, weshalb ein Rueckschein-Einschreiben als Zugangsnachweis  manchmal ratsam sein kann). Bei Zweifeln ueber einen (noch) fristgerechten Widerruf haette die h.a.s. GmbH/Digital Web Media Ltd. den Nachweis fuer einen Fristbeginn zu fuehren, d.h. ein ordnungsgemaesse Pflichterfuellung als Fernabsatz- und e-commerce-Unternehmen.

Zwar kann bei Fernabsatzvertraegen ueber Dienstleistungen das Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig (= vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist; dem Gesetzeswortlaut nach sogar schon mit Beginn der Widerrufsfrist!) wieder erloeschen, allerdings erst, wenn

- mit ausdruecklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers bereits vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist mit der Diensteerbringung begonnen worden waere, oder wenn

- der Verbaucher den Ausfuehrungsbeginn selbst veranlasst haette.

Beides haette wohl der Fernabsatzanbieter zu belegen (z.B. indem er  eine verbraucherveranlasste "Aktivierung" eines passwortgeschuetzten Zugangs nachweist, usw.) 

--> einfach per Brief, zwei Faxen und drei eMails an die Rechnungsversender erklaeren, "dass vorsorglich alle Erklaerungen widerrufen werden, deren Abgabe man sich jedenfalls niemals bewusst war, geschweige denn, dass sie je als Bestellung der bezeichneten Dienste gewollt gewesen waeren."

gal.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2004)

@ gal.,
Dank auch Dir - im Ergebnis der Erklärungen dürfte nun wohl hinreichend verdeutlicht sein, warum man widersprechen sollte auch wenn es bei erster Betrachtung witzig anmuten mag - Witzigkeit kennt eben keine Grenzen!


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

hallo ich habe angeblich bei der firma digital Web Media Limited was erworben und eine rechnung über 69.95 erhalten.
unter der Internet Seite:www........
tut sich nix.was soll ich also machen?bezahlen oder nicht

_url editiert siehe Nutzungregeln 
tf/moderator_


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich habe angeblich bei der firma digital Web Media Limited was erworben und eine rechnung über 69.95 erhalten.
> unter der Internet Seite:www........
> tut sich nix.was soll ich also machen?bezahlen oder nicht



 ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=50214#50214

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

Ich bin schon am 26.12.03 von HAS "beglückt" worden. Jetzt mahnt mich Digital Web Media Limited auf Grund dieser Zugangsregistrierung, obwohl von der Beauftragung der HAS durch DWML zu der Zeit noch keine Rede ist. ("WICHTIG-Vermeiden Sie weitere Kosten und Gebühren!") Welcher seriöse Geschäftsmann setzt so etwas auf seine Rechnung! Das klingt mehr nach Einschüchterung. Nach dem Inkassoverbot für HAS versucht es DWML also noch einmal, abzukassieren.  Es scheint also doch recht einträglich zu sein, jedesmal Mahnungen zu verschicken, offenbar kommt da genug Geld zurück, offenbar mehr aus Unkenntnis der Angeschriebenen. Das Vorgehen scheint mehr von Frechheit und Dreistigkeit geprägt zu sein, weil die Kenntnis der juristischen Lage offenbar wohl bekannt ist. Aber man kann es ja einmal versuchen! Es ist lästig, und nicht einmal eines weiteren Einschreibens wert.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt mehr nach Einschüchterung.


...und ist nicht mehr noch weniger! Wie Du schon schreibst ist die Vorgehensweis frech und dreist.

Angeblich wollte ja ursprünglich die HAS lediglich das Angebot der DWML an den "Endverbraucher" weiter gegeben haben. Nun bemüht sich die DWML selbst um die missglückte Forderungssache (offensichtlich aber nur angeblich!)

Zwischenzeitlich zeigen erste Tendezen im Kampf um den Markt zwischen der HAS und der HFM, dass die HFM die Nase vorn hat. Deren System ist noch um einiges intelligenter und noch viel krimineller aufgebaut - das soll aber nicht heißen, dass eines der Modi Operandi weniger strafbar ist als das andere.


----------



## Heike3103 (22 April 2004)

*Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung......*

Hallo,

mein verstorbener Vater hat auch eine Rechnung über 69,95 Euro von der Firma Digital Web Media Limited aus Hamburg bekommen.....

Ich habe bei der Firma angerufen, eine Bandstimme erklärte die Rechung im Detail u. dass man Erotikseiten einsehen könne für 30 Tage u. eine Flatrate erworben hat.

Meine Schwester nutzt über AOL einen Internetzugang.....ist aber auf keiner Erotikseite gewesen.....

Wie kann das geschehen???
Hat Jemand einen Rat, wie man reagieren sollte???

Gruß, K. Berberich


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2004)

siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

*Öffentlichkeit*

Hallo ihr alle,

ich war auf Seite 37 schon mal anwesend und verfolge das Geschehen mal wieder.

Was mich an der ganzen Sache ärgert ist eigentlich, dass diese Abzockemasche in den Medien nicht größer publik gemacht wird. Mal da ein Bericht in Planetopia - den nicht jeder sieht und 1 Bericht bei weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber die ganzen armen Schweine die dieses Berichte nicht sehen und hier im Forum nicht landen, wissen nicht Bescheid und zahlen. Mein Gedanke war, dass bei so vielen Nutzern hier vielleicht einer oder zwei dabei sind, die das an die richtige Stelle in Presse oder Rundfunk bringen können. Aber ebend nicht nur 1 mal einen kurzen Bericht sondern so werbemäßig öfter mal wiederholt.
Dann bekommen die von HAS, DMWL und wie sie alle heißen vielleicht nicht mehr so viel Geld. Wäre doch mal nicht schlecht oder.

Na ja mal sehen was ihr so für Ideen dazu habt.

Viele Kampfesgrüße an alle Rechnungsbesitzer

Ute B.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 April 2004)

Liebe Ute,

wie soll das gehen? Ich meine, rein von der faktischen Durchführung.

Es gibt vierstellige Zeitungs- und Zeitschriftenvielfalt, über 30 Fernsehsender, verschiedene Lese- und Guckinteressen, unterschiedliche Betrachterintelligenz, Schichtdienst mit "heute-guck-ich-nix"-Auswirkung etc ...

Und: Soooo interessant ist das Thema nun für die Deutschland und seine Bürger auch wieder nicht.


----------



## gueder (23 April 2004)

@ Ute B.

naja, also wenn jemand durch dialer betrogen wurde und eine solche rechnung erhält, dann wird er sich doch dort informieren, wo es am besten klappen würde und wo der betrug stattfand, nämlich im internet selbst.

das dialeropfer muss doch nicht erst im fernsehen sehen bzw. in der zeitung lesen, dass es opfer von betrügerischen machenschaften wurde, das opfer wird sich hier im internet informieren, deshalb finden auch hier so viele leute zusammen. onlinedienste wie z.b. heise.de oder auch viele andere berichten zunehmend von diesen dingen.

gibt man "digital web media" mal in google ein, so steht an erster stelle dieses forum hier, an zweiter stelle ein link zur verbraucherzentrale. jeder internetnutzer hat doch diese möglichkeit sich auch darüber im internet zu informieren. ich selbst würde dies tun und wüßte sofort um was es geht.


----------



## Jotoho74 (24 April 2004)

Nunja, ich kann Ute verstehen. Viele sind zwar so intelligent und informieren sich, nicht jeder erkennt jedoch die Sachlage und informiert sich richtig und umfassend.

Zudem wird es immer einige geben die sich eben doch nicht informieren und sich einschüchtern lassen, das sind die Kunden die der HAS bzw. DWML am liebsten sind, denn mit deren Zahlungen rechnet man dort. Würde es die nicht geben hätte man diese Geschäftspraxis längst eingestellt.

Und genau das ist es was mich auch so ärgert, es gibt Leute die fallen drauf rein. Leider muss ich jedoch KatzenHai zustimmen, so dolle wichtig ist das Thema neben Arbeitslosenzahlen, Zugunglücken usw. ja nun nicht. Alle Menschen wird man grundsätzlich nicht erreichen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen habe ich auch schon in verschiedenen Medien über dieses Thema gelesen. Die Bild wirds allerdings wohl nicht bringen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

*Rechnungsnummer RIT0155837*

Ich habe diese seiten nie benutzt was soll ich mit der Rechnung machen?


----------



## dotshead (24 April 2004)

*Re: Rechnungsnummer RIT0155837*



			
				de85322516 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese seiten nie benutzt was soll ich mit der Rechnung machen?



Diesen Thread lesen.


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2004)

*Re: Rechnungsnummer RIT0155837*



			
				de85322516 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese seiten nie benutzt was soll ich mit der Rechnung machen?


Einmalig per Einschreiben einen Widerspruch gegen die Forderung schicken (kurz fassen, wird wahrscheinlich eh nicht gelesen!) und danach jedes weitere Schreiben abheften und ignorieren! Nicht einschüchtern lassen - das ist, allen Behauptungen nach, ein groß angelegter Betrug!


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, so lange zu warten bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt? Auf den muss natürlich Widerspruch eingelegt werden. Ich habe keine Lust, noch 4€ für einen Einschreibebrief mit Rückschein zu bezahlen, für eine Leistung die ich nie in Anspruch genommen habe.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Firma keinen schlüssigen Beweis für eine Leistungserbringung vorbringen kann und demnach das Prozesskostenrisiko meiden wird. Ich denke sogar, sie werden nicht einmal die Kosten für einen Mahnbescheid investieren.
Oder hat hier schion mal jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen?

Cu Reno


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2004)

RenoA schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hat hier schion mal jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


bisher ist nichts bekannt geworden ( aus den zur Verfügung stehenden Informationsquellen,
 z.B Verbraucherzentralen)  daß es jemals zu einem * gerichtlichen  * 
Mahnbescheid gekommen wäre.

siehe auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915
und hier: 
ZDF-heute

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

Bei meiner weiteren Suche bin ich unter anderem auf folgende Seite gestossen, die mich in meiner Meinung bestärkt, nichts zu tun (was ich sowieso am besten kann   )
http://www.tariftip.de/news/15220/a...etrug-mit-Rechnungen-fuer-Serviceleistung.htm

Viel Erfolg im Kampf gegen die .....

Cu Reno

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> RenoA schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... aber möglicherweise wird es demnächst gerichtlich. 

Nach herrschenden Gerüchten sollen die versucht haben, einem gewissen KatzenHai vom bekannten _Forum Computerbetrug_ eine Rechnung zuzusenden - die Adresse wurde bereits unter Vorspiegeln falscher Tatsachen erfragt ... 

Wer KatzenHai kennt, weiß: DAT JITT KASALLA*

Also: Abwarten. Mehr folgt in den nächsten Tagen in eigenem Thread  8) 

* Kasalla = kölsch für Ärger, Prügel, Unannehmlichkeiten, Zoff, etc.


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*2. Mahnung bekommen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe inzwischen die 2. Mahnung von der HAS bekommen. Werde mal abwarten was weiter passiert. Da ich mit der RegTP in Kontakt bin, mache ich mir im Moment noch keine Sorgen. Auch weil die ja verboten haben weitere Rechnungen zu schicken. Oder was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß

Gast


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

*Hanseatische Dialer*

Hi, bin durch zufall auf diese seite gelangt und muss sagen das ich froh darüber bin!  
Auch mich hat es erwicht und ich war erstmal ratlos.Ich habe eine rechnung der fa. hfm bekommen. 49 Euro ;  :evil: für nichts. wie gesagt zum glück kam ich dann auf diese seite und ich muss sagen was ich gelesen habe hat mich beruhigt. Es ist schon erstaunlich welche möglichkeiten man hat um an andere leute geld zu kommen! und wieviele aus unwissenheit auch noch bezahlen! Ich muss mich wundern das auch seitens des gesetzgebers es lange dauert bis etwas unternommen wird!
Man muss den Brüdern das Handwerk legen!! :evil:


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Dialer*

Generell muss unterschieden werden zwischen HAS bzw. Digital Web Media Ltd. und der HFM - das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen, auch wenn sie sich ziemlich ähneln. Sascha´s Leitfaden gibt für beide Ratschläge: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=



			
				Cobra 11 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich muss mich wundern das auch seitens des gesetzgebers es lange dauert bis etwas unternommen wird!
> Man muss den Brüdern das Handwerk legen!! :evil:


Wieso? Es gibt gesetzliche Regeln, die von den Initatoren jedoch offensichtlich nicht eingehalten werden. Die haben sich auf sehr dünnes Eis begeben und es taut gar sehr! Einem Autodieb ist das Stehlen ja auch verboten und er tut es doch - aber wehe man ergreift ihn und kann ihm gerichtsverwertbare Beweise unter die Nase halten!


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Dialer-Schutz*

Moin zusammen, mal ne ganz andere Frage: 
Wie oder mit welchem Programm kann ich mich schuetzen??
Welche Nummern muss ich bei der Post sperren lassen????

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## technofreak (28 April 2004)

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schutz.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Schutz/schutz.html


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 April 2004)

*Re: Dialer-Schutz*



			
				Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oder mit welchem Programm kann ich mich schuetzen??


Siehe diese Seiten von Dialerschutz
und Computerbetrug


> Welche Nummern muss ich bei der Post sperren lassen????


Post heisst uebrigens seit neuestem T-Com  Antwort findet sich unter obigen Links.


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Betreff: Einspruch gegen Mahnbescheid Digital Web Limited*

Hi, 
was mir nicht ganz klar ist: Ist der Brief, den man z.B. von der Verbraucherzentrale BW als Vordruck hat schon ein Widerspruch? Gibt es einen Unterscheid zwischen Mahnung und Mahnbescheid? Eine erste Mahnung haben wir heute auch erhalten, den Brief hatten wir aber gleich nach Erhalt der Rechnung abgeschickt. Haben wir nun alles nötige getan??? 
Hoffe, das stimmt, dass hier kein Inkassounternehmen auftaucht... 

Jessie


----------



## technofreak (28 April 2004)

Mahnungen kann jeder verschicken, auch ein Taubenzüchterverein , ein Mahnbescheid
erfolgt grundsätzlich auschließlich vom Gericht .

Thema bereits mehrfach in diesem und anderen  Threads behandelt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915


(Dppelposting  gelöscht )


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> .... aber möglicherweise wird es demnächst gerichtlich.
> 
> Nach herrschenden Gerüchten sollen die versucht haben, einem gewissen KatzenHai vom bekannten _Forum Computerbetrug_ eine Rechnung zuzusenden - die Adresse wurde bereits unter Vorspiegeln falscher Tatsachen erfragt ...
> 
> ...



Kasalla jeit loss: 0160-Hot Chat: KatzenHai./.HFM und D-SMS


----------



## sascha (28 April 2004)

Die HAS hat vor Gericht eine empfindliche Schlappe erlitten. Das Verwaltungsgericht Köln hält die Rechnungen/Forderungen der HAS nämlich für "zivilrechtlich nicht bestehend und nicht durchsetzbar". Mehr dazu im aktuellen Bericht unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5194


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2004)

Manche fragen sich, warum in den letzten Wochen nicht mehr HAS der Absender der Rechungen war sondern deren englischer "Briefkasten"-Kunde Digital Web Media Ltd. - die geHASsten mussten sich tatsächlich der voreiligen Verfügung der RegTP beugen. Da die Hamburger davon ausgehen konnten, dass die Sache ins Auge gehen wird, hatten sie vorsorglich bereits alles auf die DWML in ihren Zuschriften umgestellt.

Gutes Beispiel für ein und die selbe Sache ist, dass die Erstrechungen von der HAS kamen und die Folge-(Mahn-)schreiben für genau gleiche Abrechung von der DWML adressiert sind.

....und von wegen DWML sei Kunde der HAS, hüstel, hüstel... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Ich habe am 20.4.04 Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein eingelegt. Sonst war die Antwort immer umgehend da, jetzt kommt bei Briefstatus- Abfrage heraus:  "Die Sendung liegt in der Postfiliale Münzstr. 1, 20097 Hamburg ab dem 21.4.2004 zur Abholung bereit." Das dürfte bezeichnend sein. Man sollte die jetzt Sache nicht höher hängen, als wie HAS & Co es wert sind: nämlich nichts. Allerdings bleibt das Vorgehen dreist, unverschämt, lästig und .... nervend.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Hmm, das sind 800m Luftlinie ca. zu den von Anfang an gemunkelten Adressen in der Nordkanal und in der Spalding...

Wer die wohl abholt?



[MOD-Aktion:
Attachement aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt]


----------



## Counselor (29 April 2004)

Auch Teltarif berichtet jetzt über die Schlappe der HAS vor dem VG Köln:


			
				teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Begründung führten die Richter aus, dass das Interesse der Firma, vorläufig weiterhin Rechnungen erstellen zu können, weniger schwer wiege als das öffentliche Interesse an einem effektiven Verbraucherschutz. Es bestehe kein schutzwürdiges Interesse der Antragstellerin, Rechnungen über zivilrechtlich nicht bestehende und nicht durchsetzbare Forderungen zu erstellen...Der Beschluss des Verwaltungsgericht Köln vom 26.04.2004 hat das Aktenzeichen 11 L 673/04.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw18/s13565.html


----------



## sascha (29 April 2004)

Angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklungen (VG Köln, Stellungnahme RegTP) wurde der Leitfaden für Betroffene unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958 nochmals aktualisiert.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

Hat mich doch mal interessiert wer nun eigentlich hinter der Fa. Digital Web Media Limited steckt und über das companies house in England folgende Auskunft erhalten:

Company Register Information 

Company Number:  	05026402			Incorporated on: 26/01/2004

Registered Office:  	CAUSEWAY HOUSE, 1 DANE STREET, BISHOPS STORTFORD, HERTFORDSHIRE, CM23 3BT

Company Type:  	Private Limited Company
Country Of Origin:  	United Kingdom
Status: 		Active

Nature of Business 
(SIC(92)):  		 

Mortgage Number 
of charges: 		0 (0 outstanding / 0 part-satisfied / 0 satisfied)

Previous Names: 

No previous name information recorded over the last 20 years 



Key Filing Dates 

Accounting Reference Date:  	31/01
Last Accounts Made Up To:  	Not available (NONE AVAILABLE)
Last Return Made Up To:  		Not available
Next Accounts Due:  			26/11/2005 
Next Return Due:  			23/02/2005 


Last Full Members List: 		Not available
Last Bulk Shareholders List: 	Not available

Current Appointments 

Number of current appointments :  2

Company Secretary:  	B[], J[]
Appointed:  	26/01/2004			Date of Birth:  []
Nationality:  	SPANISH			
No. of Company Appointments:  2
Address: 
[]
PALMA DE MALLORCA

Director:  	P.[], M[] S[]
Appointed:  	26/01/2004			Date of Birth:  []
Nationality:  	DANISH			
No. of Company Appointments:  3
Address: 
[]
BARCELONA
08002

*[Virenscanner: Einige Daten gemäß NUB entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2004)

*Re: Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> Director:  	PE******, MO***** SO*********
> Appointed:  	26/01/2004			Date of Birth:  ??/??/??
> Nationality:  	DANISH
> No. of Company Appointments:  3
> ...


Na siehste! Bevor die Mods die Daten in dem Posting unkenntlich machen hab ich´s gesehen und gebe folgenden Senf ab:

Der Direktor ist auch Chef der spanischen Sun Informedia u. a. sowie beteiligt an der HAS - wen wunderts, dass er seine kleine Briefkastenadresse in England nutzt, um die spanische Geschäftsidee und den mallorcinischen Dialer samt Nebendateien über die HAS am deutschen Markt zu platzieren! Glücklicher Weise ist diese Erkenntnis schon einige Zeit bekannt.  :lol:

Sehr interessant ist das Datum vom 26.01.04. Da wurde schnell die DWML installiert, da es für das Hausprodukt des berüchtigten Matthias, in folge der Disskussion hier und anderem Ungemach, zu heiß wurde. Eigentlich eine gute Idee aber viiiel zu spät!


----------



## galdikas (29 April 2004)

*Re: Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mich doch mal interessiert wer nun eigentlich hinter der Fa. Digital Web Media Limited steckt und über das companies house in England folgende Auskunft erhalten:
> 
> Company Secretary:  J[] M[] B.
> Nationality:  	SPANISH
> ...



Bei welchen beiden anderen englischen Companies mag M[]  ( ---> Sun Telecom S.L. (H.A.S.Hanseatische Abr.-Systeme GmbH) ) wohl noch beteiligt sein?
Ich tippe auf die unter derselben Adresse eingetragene

*COMET MEDIA Ltd.*
CAUSEWAY HOUSE, 
1 DANE STREET, 
BISHOPS STORTFORD, 
HERTFORDSHIRE, 
CM23 3BT

gal.

*[Virenscanner: Auch hier einige Daten entsprechend der NUB entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

*HAS und Co.*

Der Beschluß des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln ist ja nun eindeutig, zumindest für die HAS. Was aber ist mit der 2. Mahnung, die mir ja nun von der *Digital Web Media Limited* zugesandt wurde?

Eine telefonische Anfrage gestern bei der RegTP ergab, daß ich dagegen Widerspruch einlegen solle, meinte dort eine nette weibliche Stimme.                                                                                                                                                                                                          Ein Widerspruch gegen eine "Firma", von der ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten habe??? Und sowieso: Schon wieder Widerspruch einlegen, d.h. wieder die Schreiberei, wieder Kosten für Einschreiben (ggf. mit Rückschein) und am Ende wird das dort garnicht zur Kenntnis genommen.

Wie verhält man sich nun richtig? 

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?  :roll:


----------



## Antidialer (29 April 2004)

Wiederspruch ist ok!

Wegen Portokosten: Einfach den Brief unfrei senden. Dazu am besten einen Zeugen mitnehmen, der bestätigt, das der Brief zur Post gebracht wurde. Das solle reichen. Oder per Fax wiedersprechen.


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2004)

*Re: HAS und Co.*

selbst editiert


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2004)

*Re: HAS und Co.*



			
				silver 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhält man sich nun richtig?



Wenn Du auf das erste Schreiben einen Widerspruch geschrieben hattest, reicht das völlig aus. Die folgenden Mahnungen kannst Du getrost abheften und einem (hoffentlich nie eingehenden) "echten" gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid entgegen sehen. Doch zwischenzeitlich steht bestimmt was Informatives in den *--> Aktuellen Meldungen <--*, hier auf der Startseite.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

*Re: HAS und Co.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> silver 1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Redu,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tip. Werde es so machen, da der 1.Widerspruch ja bereits im Februar an die HAS von mir abgefasst und per Rückschein übersandt wurde.

Nochmals vielen Dank           , Silver


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2004)

_Wäschewaschen, Anfang:_


			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wiederspruch ist ok!
> 
> Wegen Portokosten: Einfach den Brief unfrei senden. Dazu am besten einen Zeugen mitnehmen, der bestätigt, das der Brief zur Post gebracht wurde. Das solle reichen. Oder per Fax wiedersprechen.



@ Antidialer, Silver 1 war mit meiner (hoffentlich) richtigen Antwort zufrieden. Deine Postings lese ich hingegen schon seit einiger Zeit recht kritisch. Unabhängig von Stellung im Beruf oder Berufung zum Thema empfehle ich Dir dennoch vor voreiligen Empfehlungen, denen es an konstruktiver Substanz fehlt, vorerst Abstand zu nehmen - wir lernen hier alle nicht aus!  

_schmutzige Wäsche Ende!_


----------



## Antidialer (30 April 2004)

Das mit den Postings kritisch lesen geht mir bei deinen Postings ebenso.

Zum Thema: Ich kann in meiner Antwort nichts voreiliges entdecken! Natürlich kannst du auf jede unberechtigte Rechnung per Einschreiben / Rückschein Wiederspruch einreichen. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, das ich für einen versuchten Betrug noch Geld zahlen soll. Rein rechtlich brauche ich auf derlei Sachen gar nicht zu antworten, allerdings verbessert mein Wiederspruch die Chancen im zivilrechtlichen Verfahren. Es steht allerdings nirgendwo, das der Wiederspruch per Einschreiben vorgenommen werden muss. Da ich kein Faxgerät habe und ich nicht bereit bin, Porto für einen Wiederspruch gegen eine nicht existente Forderung zu zahlen, habe ich es mir angewöhnt, meine Wiedersprüche unfrei zu senden. Dafür ziehe ich einen Bekannten bei, der den Wiederspruch liest, und bezeugen kann, das der Wiederspruch in den Briefumschlag gepackt und versand wurde. Sollte es jemals zu einem Prozess kommen, stehe ich damit Beweisrechtlich sogar besser da als bei Einschreiben mit Rückschein (ich könnte ja auch einen leeren Briefumschlag per Einschreiben versenden).

Wie schon gesagt, rein rechtlich brauchst du der "Forderung" gar nicht zu wiedersprechen, wenn du es doch tust, dann würde ich darauf achten, das mir durch den Wiederspruch wenigstens keine zusätzlichen Kosten entstehen. Du kannst natürlich der HAS oder ähnlichen Firmen deine Kosten selbst in Rechnung stellen und würdest damit wohl auch vor Gericht durchkommen, aber wenn das Geschäftsmodell ausgereizt ist, sind die Firmen so schnell dicht, das da wohl kaum noch etwas zu pfänden ist.


----------



## prenz (30 April 2004)

@antidialer: Redu weiß, wovon er schreibt. Er hat nämlich die AGB der Deutschen Post (hier) aufmerksam gelesen, insbesondere Paragraph 5: 





> (1) Der Absender ist verpflichtet, das (...) vorgesehene Entgelt zu zahlen


 Absatz 3 schreibt ferner, das der Empfänger zwar das Porto nachzahlen *kann*, aber alternativ auch die Annahme des Briefes verweigern - dann kommt der Brief ungelesen zu Dir zurück, und Du darfst erst mal die 0,55€ Porto zuzüglich 0,51 Einziehungsentgelt raustun. Auch die Preisliste der Post hier geht auf Seite 24 darauf ein - demnach kann die Post sogar die Annahme unfrankierter Briefe verweigern (sprich: direkt wieder zu Dir zurück, oder zur Abholung bereithalten)

Bei Firmen wie HFM und Konsorten ist das also in meinen Augen ein sicheres Verfahren, die Post um 1,06 Euros zu bereichern.


----------



## Eifelyeti (30 April 2004)

*HAS*

Ein Freund von mir hat vor 8 Tagen ebenfalls die hier schon öfter erwähnte Rechnung der HAS erhalten. M.W. liegt ja ein Gerichtsbeschluss gegen diese Art der Abzocke vor. Frage: soll er trotzdem noch einen Widerspruch loslassen?


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958

tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

h.a.s. - NL Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Generell möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, dass es auf Erotikseiten verschiedenste Abrechnungssysteme gibt und jeder Kunde sich die AGB´s und die Preise vor dem Bestätigungsklicken anschauen sollte. Egal in welche Phase der Erregung sich man(n) gerade befindet - ein kurzer Blick auf diese Informationen sollte immer drin sein.



Hi, habe auch das gleiche Spiel erlebt mit der HFM uns soeben meine 1. Mahnung erhalten. Allerdings ohne irgendeine Reaktion auf meinen Einspruch mit Anklageankündigung. Habe sogar auf das TKG und ähnliches hingewiesen. Werde es auch weiterhin auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen. Wozu studiert man schließlich Jura...
Aber dieses Zitat finde ich eine absolute Frechheit und Unverschämtheit.  Und kurz angemerkt: Das juristische "Gelaber" (weil mehr ist es nicht), das auf der ersten Rechnung steht, ist über alle Maßen lächerlich. Lateinische Ausdrücke aus der juristischen Fachsprache zu abzudrucken, um Kunden einzuschüchtern ist eine Sache, sie nach der hM zu deuten und rechtskräftig wirkend zu machen eine andere.
Ich denke, ich werde jetzt in weiteren Foren nach Opfern dieser zwielichtigen Szene suchen, um eine landesweite Sammelklage einzureichen.

MfG, AFS :evil:


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

Jurastudent schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ich werde jetzt in weiteren Foren nach Opfern dieser zwielichtigen Szene suchen,
> um eine landesweite Sammelklage einzureichen.



Es gibt in Deutschland  keine  Sammelklage , bitte ganz besonders auch fürs Jurastudium merken....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2004)

Gast auf der vorherigen Seite schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendwas ins Forum...


Was war denn das? :magic:

.. und nicht vergessen, wir haben es mit unterschiedlichen Symptomen der virtuellen Untriebe zu tun:

HAS ist nicht HFM!


----------



## Mr.Ball (3 Mai 2004)

*sammelklage*



> Ich denke, ich werde jetzt in weiteren Foren nach Opfern dieser zwielichtigen Szene suchen, um eine landesweite Sammelklage einzureichen



Als Jurastudent solltest du wissen das es in Deutschland keine Sammelklage gibt.

uuups zu langsam


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Jurastudent schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ui, da war tf aber heute sehr gnädig ... 
Jehova, Jehova ...   :steinigung:


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2004)

Ooooch Katzenhai, du darfst doch nicht Jehova schreiben, wenn jemand Sammelklage erwähnt, das gibt bösu Buhrufe


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Mai 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooch Katzenhai, du darfst doch nicht Jehova schreiben, wenn jemand *Sammelklage* erwähnt, das gibt bösu Buhrufe



[flüstermode] Jehova ... [/flüstermode]


----------



## Fidul (4 Mai 2004)

Ich hätte gerne eine Tüte Kies.  :holy:


----------



## virenscanner (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## Teleton (5 Mai 2004)

Im Juraexamen gibts aber Pluspunkte wenn man die mit der letzten Gesetzesänderung eingeführte "Sammelklagebefugnis" der Verbraucherzentralen kennt  


§ 3 Rechtsberatungsgesetz Ziffer 8 


> 8. die außergerichtliche Besorgung von Rechtsangelegenheiten von Verbrauchern und, wenn dies im Interesse des Verbraucherschutzes erforderlich ist, *die gerichtliche Einziehung fremder und zu Einziehungszwecken abgetretener Forderungen von Verbrauchern *durch Verbraucherzentralen und andere Verbraucherverbände, die mit öffentlichen Mitteln gefördert werden, im Rahmen ihres Aufgabenbereichs;



Jehova,Jehova


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Mai 2004)

Aber auch bei einer Sammelklagebefugnis bleibt es bei einer Mehrzahl von Klagen - oder sollte sich die Dogmatik von mir unbemerkt weiterentwickelt haben.


----------



## Teleton (5 Mai 2004)

Eine Klage aber mit mehreren Streitgegenständen nämlich die jeweils abgetretenen Forderungen. 
VZ läßt sich 10 Forderungen a. 100 abtreten und klagt 1000 auf einmal beim Anbieter ein.

Teleton


----------



## Yöllüm (5 Mai 2004)

So, bin jetzt angemeldet...

Ja, sorry wegen der Sammelklage... bin doch erst im ersten Semester   
Habe übrigens eben gerade einen weiteren Brief der HFM aus dem Briefkasten geholt. Diesmal drohen sie mir mit einem Inkassounternehmen und rechtfertigen sich, sie würden nur im Auftrag der M***dingsda handeln...


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Mai 2004)

Wie jetzt? Inkasso im fremden Namen?

Frage sie doch mal, ob sie hierzu berechtigt sind? Und übe dich direkt im Rechtsberatungsgesetz (das Seminar hilft, hierzu gibt's gute Bücher).

Im Übrigen: Nix für ungut, wir waren alle mal im ersten Semester ...


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2004)

@ Katzenhai
Das Schreiben werden wir zwei dann auch bald bekommen. Da wird erstmal nur gedroht. Erst beim dritten Brieflein steht dann ein stempelähnlicher Hinweis (so wie in den Wurfsendungen _"...sie haben garantiert gewonnen!"_ mit den Buchstaben P E R S O L V O.
Was mich so ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass die Schreiben der Widerspruchsführer überhaupt nicht zu Kenntnis genommen, geschweige denn, beantwortet werden. Aber vielleicht machen die ja mal eine Ausnahme.

@Moderatoren, leider ist Yöllüm in den falschen Thread geraten - wir sind hier bei der HAS. Könnte man die Beiträge verschieben?

@Yöllüm, hier bist Du richtig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989&start=390 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=53499#53499


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @Moderatoren, leider ist Yöllüm in den falschen Thread geraten - wir sind hier bei der HAS.
> Könnte man die Beiträge verschieben?


Nope, aus/abschneiden geht, aber nicht an einen anderen Thread "rein/ankleben" 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich so ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass die Schreiben der Widerspruchsführer überhaupt nicht zu Kenntnis genommen, geschweige denn, beantwortet werden. Aber vielleicht machen die ja mal eine Ausnahme.



Ausnahme wird so schnell nicht eintreten. 

Ein vollausgebildeter Forderungsprofi (mind. Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellter mit Berufserfahrung, max. RA) kostet einfach richtig Gehalt im Monat. Fertige Serienbriefe mit Adressangaben zu versehen und einzutüten ist kostengünstiger (ggf. durch Leiharbeitnehmer) zu bewerkstelligen. Und bei durchschnittlich 25-35 € Gebühren pro Fall auch effizienz-geboten.

Kurzum: So lange man mit Serienbriefen noch kann, werden keine konkreten Einwände zur Kenntnis genommen. Es gibt wohl genügend Geschädigte, die irgendwann entnervt aufgeben. Auch hier liest man dies ja bisweilen: "Schönen Text gebastelt, und die reiben sich nicht mal dran, sondern ignorieren."

Ist frustrierend - wird aber so bleiben. _That's Inkasso, folks._


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*HAS & DWM*

Habe heute ein neues Schreiben erhalten. "INKASSOWANUNG!" Habe es umgehend zurückgeschickt, (nach Anfertigung einer Kopie) mit dem Hinweis auf frühere Einsprüche (per Einschreiben mit Rückschein) und ein Schreiben der REG TP beigefügt (..." der Inhalt dürfte Ihnen bekannt sein"). "Sehe Ihrer Inkassowarnung mit Gelassenheit enrgegen, die Rechtslage ist uns bekannt." Es lohnt sich nicht, weiter Einschreiben abzuschicken, es ist reine Panikmache!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Mein Vater hat nun auch einen solchen Brief der HAS bekommen mit anhängender Rechnung. Es ist alles genauso dargestellt, wie es die threaderstellerin beschrieb.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie diese ''Firma'' an unsere Telefonnummer und unsere genaue Adresse gelangt...

Jedenfals werden wir auf keinen Fall zahlen. Anwalt ist schon informiert und wird die Sache weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*....UND WAS IST*

....wenn ich überhaupt kein potentieller "Kunde"  bin?!!??

Ich habe weder etwas "angeklickt" noch zu irgendetwas meine Einverständniss gegeben! und trotzdem habt ihr's versucht!! 

Bekommt man von Euch auch Hilfe? Nämlich wie ich "Euch" (von meinem Rechner) wieder los werde??   Sicher nicht!

Deshalb meine Frage auch an all die Anderen: wo finde ich die Datei und was kann ich tun, damit ich endlich wieder in Ruhe arbeiten kann

Das nervt nämlich ganz schön:
1. Popupfenster fährt zigmal hoch- mit der Info, dass m. Browser erst wied. funktioniert, wenn ich wmp Version 6,4 herunter lade.

2. will ich wmp öffnen setzt sich "LIVE" auf m. Desktop, gleich mit Doppelherz...tzz tzzz!!!

3. und dadurch spinnt das ganz System. Hab enorme Probl. den ganzen Tag!!

Bin dankbar für jede noch so kleine Hilfe....

Gruß Angelina


und noch mal kurz zu Mr. "ich arbeite für ein sch..  Unternehmen": 

 Hast du nichts g'scheits gelernt?.. oder warum begibst du dich beruflich auf so ein kriminelles Niveau??




			
				has schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Tag,
> 
> ich darf mich hier mal als Mitarbeiter der angesprochenen Firma H.A.S. an Euch wenden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*Digital Web Media*

Hallo,
habe heute meine 2. Mahnung von o. g. Fa. erhalten mit Inkassowarnung. Die Anschrift hat sich plötzlich geändert, jetzt ist der Sitz in London. Meine beiden Widersprüche wurden natürlich ignoriert. Wie verhält man sich nun wirklich richtig? Nochmals in Widerspruch gehen?
Nach London?
Wäre über eine Antwort sehr dankbar.
MfG


----------



## JWiedel (27 Mai 2004)

*Spart euer Porto*

Mein Rat: Einfach ignorieren und abheften. Jedes Porto ist unnötige Geldausgabe, es kommt sowieso immer eine weitere Mahnung.
Nur wenn die Abzocker viel Geld für Porto ausgeben rechnet sich ihr System irgendwann nicht mehr. Natürlich vorausgesetzt  die  Masse der Betrogenen zahlt auch nicht. 
Solange keine amtliche Mahnung vom Gericht kommt keine Reaktion erforderlich. Gegen unrechtmäßige Forderungen braucht man kein Widerspruch erheben.
  :holy: 
Das jetzt Digital Web Media wieder mal aus London schreibt sagt doch alles. Achtung: Die anhängende  Zahlkarte ist eine Euro-Zahlkarte, das Geld soll direkt auf ein ausländisches Konto überwiesen werden, dann ist es endgültig weg. Für wie blöde halten diese Typen eigentlich die Internet-User?
Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Hamburger Polizei noch braucht um den Laden endlich dicht zu machen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*2. Mahnung*

Hallo   
Ich habe auch wieder so eine Mahnung bekommen, aber an mein Geld kommen die sicher nicht. Habe auch schon versucht mit den Mitarbeiter der angesprochenen Firma H.A.S. hier im Forum Kontakt aufzunehmen, aber Pustekuchen der Antwortet noch nicht mal, daran sieht man ja woran man ist. Ich sage zu denen nur viel Spaß beim Briefe verschicken , und beim Porto zahlen, und eure Drohungen mit ein Inkasso- Unternehmen könnt ihr euch ……….
Ich sage nur, immer schön freundlich bleiben.  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*HFM- Dialer*

puhh, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige, dem dieser Mist passiert!
hab letzte Woche eine Rechnung von dieser oben genannten Firma (Sitz HH), von 49 .- Euro bekommen-sollte angeblich ein Abo abonniert haben-
Bin jetzt also am überlegen, was ich machen soll-  Der Verbraucherschutz rät, man solle Einspruch einlegen, per Einschreiben und Rückschein!! Seh aber gar nicht ein, dass ich hierbei noch Geld ausgeben soll- hab ja nichts aboniert!  Was habt ihr denn gemacht???? Soll ich gleich zum RA gehen ??(hab einen Rechtschutz)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*Re: ....UND WAS IST*



			
				has schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Tag,
> 
> ich darf mich hier mal als Mitarbeiter der angesprochenen Firma H.A.S. an Euch wenden.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Mehr Heuchelei als auf diesen paar Zeilen können sonst nicht komprimiert werden!

Wenn ich das rote Türchen entdeckt habe, gehe ich sofort offline und starte den Rechner neu, ohne eine Seite gesehen haben zu wollen und hab' trotzdem eine Rechnung bekommen!

Bei IP Adr., Tel. Nr., Datum und Uhrzeit wirden die Daten des Anschlussinhabers, nicht des Nutzers gespeichert. Ich kann auf dem Rechner meines Freundes ein Buch bestellen und muss dann meine Daten angeben, dann kommt die Ware richtig an!

Dialer dürfen nur über 0900 anwählen, alles andere ist illegal (Schreiben der Reg TP ist bekannt, da steht das drin!)

Zu Transparenz, faire und offene Umgangsweise: Welcher Geschäftsmann weist bei Rechnugsstellung schon auf Mahngebühren hin? Ein seriöser sicher nicht! Ich komme mir so vor, als fahre ich durch eine Tankstelle, der Tankwart schreibt meine Autonr. auf und schickt mir eine Rechnung über ein Benzinabo! Leider kann man pers. Daten über besagten Dialer leichter ausspähen als über die Autonummer! Bei einer seriösen Internet- Bestellung muss man Name, Anschrift, eMail usw. angeben und wird mehrmals um Bestätigung gefragt, aber bei HAS wird mit dem grossen Netz alles eingesammelt und der Anschein erweckt, man hätte einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Und viele fallen darauf rein. Und dann muss man sich noch anhören lassen "faule Ausreden".  Das ist eine Dreistigkeit ohnegleichen!

Wie ist es denn zu dem Inkassoverbot gekommen? Alles nur ein Missverständnis, bei dem ein ach so ehrliches, transparentes Unternehmen um seinen verdienten Lohn gebracht worden ist?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*Androhung Inkasso*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Nun "*kind*", dann auch hier wieder bedienen und ansonsten nichts tun - alle Folgeschreiben ggf. aufheben und das Dialerchen wie zuvor beschrieben löschen - fertig! http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf


*


Hallo,

Soll auch [] werden durch Inkassounternehmen.Über einen guten Rat wäre ich dankbar.*

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2004)

Lies diesen  Thread, wenn dir das nicht reicht,  wende dich an an eine Verbraucherzentrale 
oder (d)einen Anwalt des Vertrauens 


j.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*live auf dem Desktop*

hallo Angelina,

das mit dem live und dem Doppelherz nach Start des WMP hatte ich auch.
Bei mir hat sich die Startdatei wmplayer.exe verändert(Ikon war ein Doppelherz). Jedesmal wenn der wmp gestartet wurde kam statt dessen live auf den Desktop und ein Doppelherz in der Taskleiste, das sich sofort
einwählen wollte. Ich habe die wmplayer.exe gelöscht und das Setup vom WMP neu gestartet. Nun funktioniert dieser wieder.

Nach allem was ich bisher über die HFM gelesen habe werde ich nicht auf die Rechnung reagieren, und zahlen schon gar nicht.
Auch für ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist mir jeder Cent zu schade.

Gruß Güni


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*HAS*

Hallo, habe gerade alles überflogen, sehr interessant. Bin auch geschädigt und habe heute von der Nesa-Inkasso aus Hamburg eine Inkassoforderung erhalten. Hatte vorher die 1. Mahnung mit Wiederspruch zurückgesendet. Nun kommt die Inkasso.
Ich werde nun doch Rechstshilfe vom Fachmann suchen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

> Ich werde nun doch Rechstshilfe vom Fachmann suchen



würde ich nicht tun, weil

a) noch niemand einen mahnbescheid erhalten hat

b) die firma es auch nicht darauf ankommen lässt.

c) du dann nur den "fachmann" selbst bezahlen darfst.



wie gesagt, es ist eine überlegung wert, was ich schrieb. ich rate dir auch nichts, ich schreibe hier nur, was ich machen würde. 

und ich würde garnichts machen!


----------



## Schillers Räuber (12 Juni 2004)

Vielleicht hilft es, hier weiterzulesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=59366#59366


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Katzenhai
> Das Schreiben werden wir zwei dann auch bald bekommen. Da wird erstmal nur gedroht. Erst beim dritten Brieflein steht dann ein stempelähnlicher Hinweis (so wie in den Wurfsendungen _"...sie haben garantiert gewonnen!"_ mit den Buchstaben P E R S O L V O.



Komisch,

mich hat nix mehr erreicht. Haben die etwa Angst vor mir? Ich *hasse Unsportlichkeit*!!


----------



## woltar (12 Juni 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

Hallo, habe heute auch dieses sch... Schreiben erhalten und möchte nun Widerspruch einlegen. Das Schreiben war von der Digial Web Media Limeted. Nun habe ich in anderen Postings gelesen , dass die Firma in Londen aber auch in Hamburg zuhause ist.
Wohin soll ich meinen Widerspruch per Einschreiben senden?
Habt ihr auch die dazugehörige Adresse!!!!
Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe!!!!

Gruß

Woltar


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2004)

*Re: Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				woltar schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin soll ich meinen Widerspruch per Einschreiben senden?


An die auf der Rechung angegebenen Adresse. Sollte dort nichts mit Hamburg stehen, dann besteht für Dich auch kein Bezug dahin und der Widerspruch könnte (bei Verwendung einer Fremdadresse) als nicht zugestellt gelten - abgesehen davon, dass man der/die Empfänger diese Schreiben der Widerspruchsführer prinzipiell zu ignorieren scheinen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...mich hat nix mehr erreicht. Haben die etwa Angst vor mir? Ich *hasse Unsportlichkeit*!!


Auch ich habe keine Rechung bekommen, obwohl ich mehrere Einwahlen (sogar absichtlich) getätigt hatte. Bei einem Gespräch mit einem Verantwortlichen der HAS (das war irgendwann im Winter) wurde bestätigt, dass Einwahlen über Firmen- oder Grosskundenanlagen nicht zur Rechung führen. Im Gegensatz dazu hatte mich aber neulich ein Spieß von einem Bundeswehrstützpunkt um Rat gefragt, der tatsächlich an die offizielle, in den Telefonbüchern verfügbare, Adresse eine Rechung bekam.

Trotzdem - die Ehe mit   P E R S O L V O   scheint wohl schon im Vorfeld gescheitert zu sein, die lustigen Aufdrucke auf den Rechungen waren anscheinend nur ein Bluff. Man bedient sich nun ja der Nesa Inkasso GmbH. Und da hatte ich am 3.5.04 hier was voreiliges gepostet:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> HAS ist nicht HFM!


Der Meinung bin ich immer noch. Aber die Zeichen der Zeit sprechen eine andere Sprache - es kann gut sein, dass man sich in Hamburg neu- oder umorganisiert hat. Spekulativ könnte ich mir die HAS/DWML aber auch als Versuchsballon (_Marktresonanz, Ausloten der Behördenbefindlichkeit, Orientierung der Rechtsposition_) der HFM vorstellen.


----------



## woltar (12 Juni 2004)

*Betreff: Re: Digital Web Media Limited*

Habe doch eien Postanschrift gefunden: 
Digital Web Media Limited
Postfach 101204
20008 Hamburg

Noch ne Frage : Soll ich auch sofort das Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg losschicken oder erst warten bis ein Mahnbescheid eingeht?

Gruß

woltar


----------



## Raimund (12 Juni 2004)

*Die Hanseatischen Abkassierer.*

 
Das gleiche Sumpfbiotop:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/HFMHASATSDIGITAL.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2004)

Ein Sumpf, wie wahr. B. gründet im Juni 2002 die HFM, verlässt diese mitsamt Mitgeschäftsführer D. am 4. März 2003. Am 22. August 2003 scheidet J. auch aus der Persolvo aus, in dieser wird am 8. September allerdings wieder D. als Geschäftsführer bestellt. Am 19. April 2004 eröffnet J. dann die Inkassofirma Nesa Gmbh. Bin schon gespannt, wann J. aus der Nesa ausscheidet und dafür B wieder übernimmt...


----------



## woltar (12 Juni 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

Hallo Raimund,
danke für deinen Hinweis zur Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg.
Die Regulierungsbehörde werde ich auf jeden Fall beanchrigtigen.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich gleich Strafantrag stellen soll, oder nach eingang eines  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides.
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Gruß

woltar


----------



## Insider (12 Juni 2004)

woltar schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regulierungsbehörde werde ich auf jeden Fall beanchrigtigen.


Wenn´s sein muss - die RegTP wir derzeit nahezu erschlagen von derartigen Benachrichtigungen.


			
				woltar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich gleich Strafantrag stellen soll, oder nach eingang eines  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides.
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


Wenn Du Dich betrogen fühlst, kannst Du selbstverständlich eine Anzeige bei Deiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei oder auch gleich bei der StA Hamburg erstatten (ich würde letzteres bevorzugen, da ein kurzes Anschreiben und Kopien der Rechung/Mahnungen ausreichen).
In dem Schreiben könntest Du erwähnen, dass Du unter allen in Betracht kommenden Umständen Strafantrag gegen den unbekannten Verantwortlichen stellst.

*Blos* - zum einen bist Du einer von derzeit (offensichtlich, spekulativ) mehreren tausend Anzeigenerstattern und kannst Dir überlegen, wozu der Gang zu den Behörden überhaupt gut ist. Zum anderen muss jeder Betroffene (neben der Strafanzeige) selbst dafür sorgen, dass er schadlos bleibt. Das soll heißen, die Behörden bewahren die Betroffenen (derzeit) nicht vor dem zivilen Mahn- und Inkassowesen.

Anhand der vielen Meldungen hier im Forum, in der Presse, den anderen Medien und persönlicher Erkenntnisse ist die strafrechtlich relevante Gewerbsmäßigkeit längst erreicht, was das ganze Phänomen längst zu einem s. g. Offizialdelikt qualifiziert. Eine deratige Qualifikation verpflichtet die Behörden von Amtswegen die Ermittlungen aufzunehmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2004)

@juristisches Fachwissen

Mal angenommen, die Digital Web Media würde mir 100 Euro zahlen, wenn ich mir ein Werbebanner auf die Homepage mache, das von meinem eigenen Server aus zur DWM verlinkt. Sagen wir mal, werbung.aka-aka.qz/trulala/digital-web.xy

Würde ich mich eigentlich strafbar machen oder wäre ich nur 100 Euro reicher und nach mir die Sintflut? Müsste ich rechtliche Fogen fürchten? Wie wäre es, wenn ich das gewerbsmäßig täte?


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich mich eigentlich strafbar machen oder wäre ich nur 100 Euro reicher und nach mir die Sintflut? Müsste ich rechtliche Fogen fürchten? Wie wäre es, wenn ich das gewerbsmäßig täte?


Alter Spitzfind! Du kennst die Antwort ganz genau - für Links zu strafbaren Inhalten ist auch der Linkanbieter haftbar, wenn der strafbare Inhalt bewiesen ist. Die (evtl.) Unkenntins allein ist kein Schuldausschließungsgrund.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, dann gibt's aber offenbar ein paar ganz hinterwäldlerische Unternehmen... Aber die sind ja selbst so einsichtig, sich für nicht ganz normal zu halten


----------



## gueder (12 Juni 2004)

wie oft müssen denn links kontrolliert werden? ich habe also links auf meiner homepage und auch den text, dass ich für die inhalte nicht hafte.

unter www.xyz.tü bietet ein bekannter eine discopage an. ich verlinke darauf. später verbreitet der gleiche bekannte pornos ohne jugendschutz über diese seite, die ich verlinkt habe. 

wie oft also muss ich als verlinker die links kontrollieren oder hafte ich nicht, weil ich diesen passus auf meiner hp habe?


mich verwundert deshalb die nachricht von reducal



> für Links zu strafbaren Inhalten ist auch der Linkanbieter haftbar, wenn der strafbare Inhalt bewiesen ist.



kann mir das vielleicht mal jemand erklären? wenn ich also nicht weiß, dass der gelinkte strafbare seiten betreibt, bin ich dann haftbar für meine links wenn ich davon nichts weiß?


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2004)

@gueder

Mach doch bitte dafür einen eigenen Thread unter "Recht und Gesetz" auf. Das führt völlig vom Thema weg.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*DWML Handelsregistereintrag*

Hallo,
ich habe inzwischen auch schon die ganze Geschichte mit HAS / DWML / Nesa mit entsprechenden Einsprüchen etc. durch und bin dankbar für die Infos, die ich parallel immer hier gefunden habe.
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte mal einer den britischen Handelsregistereintrag der Digital Web Media gepostet. Dabei war mir aufgefallen, daß der Eintrag erst nach meiner ersten Rechnung von HAS erfolgte, auf der schon auf DWML Bezug genommen wird. Leider habe ich vergessen, einen Bookmark zu setzen und jetzt finde ich das Posting im Threadjungel nicht mehr. Könnte mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Oder hat mir einer einen Tip, wie man an die Info im britischen Handelsregister drankommt?  :-? 
Danke schonmal - von Friedi


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Inkasso*

Danke für den Link, werde nun sehen was da so kommt.
Gut das es solche Infos im Netz gibt.


----------



## galdikas (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: DWML Handelsregistereintrag*



			
				Friedi schrieb:
			
		

> Vor ein paar Wochen hatte mal einer den britischen Handelsregistereintrag der Digital Web Media gepostet. Dabei war mir aufgefallen, daß der Eintrag erst nach meiner ersten Rechnung von HAS erfolgte, auf der schon auf DWML Bezug genommen wird. Leider habe ich vergessen, einen Bookmark zu setzen und jetzt finde ich das Posting im Threadjungel nicht mehr. Könnte mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=52028#52028

Company Secretary der Digital Web Media Ltd. ist 
ein Spanier mit Adresse auf Mallorca, und ihr Director (Geschäftsführer) 
der Däne und Generaldirektor der mallorquinischen Sun Telecom S.L..



> Oder hat mir einer einen Tip, wie man an die Info im britischen Handelsregister drankommt?  :-?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40992#40992

gal.


----------



## Muetze (14 Juni 2004)

*Dialer d.exe*

Hallo Leuts,
hab ein kleines Problem mit nem Dialer der sich d.exe nennt. Als ich 
am 14.06.04 im Internet ein bisschen surfte bekamm ich die Meldung vom
Smart Surfer (Version2.3) von Web.de die Meldung, dass die Verbindung
außerhalb des Smart Surfers getrennt wurde (Wahrscheinlich durch 0900
oder 0190 Nummern). Naja bis dahin noch alles ok, aber als sich gleich anschließend mein Modem versuchte wieder neu einzuwählen, obwohl
ich nichts gedrückt hab, dacht ich mir gleich, dass es unzulässig sei. Dies bestätigte sich auch durch die Verknüpfung "LOVE" auf meinem Desktop.
Ich nutzte gleich die Gelegenheit und zog während der Einwahl das Telefonkabel raus, da es mir als schnellste und einfachste Möglichkeit erschien die aufbauende Verbindung zu kappen (Hab das Telefonkabel während der Einwahl der Telefonnummer rausgezogen, nicht erst als "lange" Töne zu hören sind). Dummerlicher Weise hab ich vor Schreck gleich den Dialer, den ich auf "C:\d.exe" gefunden hab sofort gelöscht und Registry und Systemeintsellungen sofort auf ihre Richtigkeit geprüft (Hab aber nichts weiteres gefunden). Tja nun is meine Frage, ob ich mich damit schon eingewählt hab und somit einen Betrag in welcher Höhe auch immer, da ich die Herkunft des Dialers, also welcher Internetseite es entspringt, nicht kenne bezahlen muss oder ob ich es noch verhindern konnte und somit nicht bezahlen muss? 

Würde mich über ne Antwort sehr freuen.   

Muetze


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer d.exe*



			
				Muetze schrieb:
			
		

> Tja nun is meine Frage, ob ich mich damit schon eingewählt hab und somit einen Betrag in welcher Höhe auch immer, da ich die Herkunft des Dialers, also welcher Internetseite es entspringt, nicht kenne bezahlen muss oder ob ich es noch verhindern konnte und somit nicht bezahlen muss?


Wenn deine Angaben absolut auch technisch stimmen,
dürfte noch keine Anwahl statt gefunden haben, also keine technische Verbindung von PC/Modem in das Telefonnetz so, dass eine Verbindung zur Gegenseite aufgebaut wurde (Beginn der "techn. Kostenpflicht")

ist daher auch keine Vergütung zu zahlen.
Wenn eine Verbindung statt fand, richtet sich die Vergütungspflicht danach, ob die Verbindung zum abgerechneten Betrag rechtmäßig im Sinne geltender Gesetze zu Stande kam. deine Darstellung indiziert, dass hieran Zweifel bestehen könnten. Dies lässt sich aber abschließend erst bewerten, wenn die Frage der Verbindung beantwortet ist und mehr darüber bekannt ist, welcher Dialer sich mit welchen Anwahlfenstern ("OK" und so weiter) zuvor gezeigt hatte.
Du kannst uns ja nach Rechnungserhalt informieren.


----------



## Muetze (15 Juni 2004)

*Dialer d.exe*

Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort. Muss trotzdem erstmal
abwarten was sich da rausstellen wird bei meiner Telefonrechnung.
Meld mich auch nochmal was rausgekommen is, wenn ich die Rechnung
hab. Bis dahin macht weiter so. Is nich jeder so hilfsbereit wie ihr.
Besonderen Dank an KatzenHai für die Antwort.

Muetze


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Rechnung von DWML*

Ich habe eine Rechnung von Digital Web Media Limited bekommen, die von Norderstedt einen Poststempel hatte, aber die Adresse von London angegeben ist. 
Ich habe viel dieser Homepage mir erlesen 
http://www.internetfallen.de/Dialer/Hanseatische_Dialer/hanseatische_dialer.html

Gerade habe ich versucht  den Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung(Musterbrief als Vorlage von der VBZ) an die auf der Rechnung angegebene Fax-Nr. zu schicken, aber kam leider mit Fehlermeldung zurück. 

Meine Frage deshalb, macht es Sinn den Brief an die Adresse nach London zu schicken.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Musterbrief Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				Silver schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna,
> 
> bin trotz Deiner Info als PC- und Internetunerfahrener noch etwas unsicher, ob der betroffene Rechner nunmehr "sauber" oder ob eine Festplattenbereinigung notwendig ist. Hinsichtlich meiner Vorgehensweise (Einbeziehung Kripo) werde ich hier im Forum berichten. Bei einer ggf. anstehenden Sammelklage an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg bin ich dabei. L.G. Silver.


----------



## galdikas (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: Rechnung von DWML*



			
				Katharina schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade habe ich versucht  den Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung(Musterbrief als Vorlage von der VBZ) an die auf der Rechnung angegebene Fax-Nr. zu schicken, aber kam leider mit Fehlermeldung zurück. Meine Frage deshalb, macht es Sinn den Brief an die Adresse nach London zu schicken.



Es ist noch kein einziger(!) Fall ( von ca. 160.000 Rechnungen dieser Firmen )  bekannt, bei dem ein völliger Verzicht auf jegliche Reaktion zu irgendwelchen Nachteilen geführt hätte. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist deshalb nicht zu erkennen, daß ein Widerspruch überhaupt jemals irgendeinen Sinn gemacht hätte ( übrigens bleiben Widerspruchsschreiben auch regelmäßig unbeachtet und verhindern nicht, daß weitere Mahnschreiben und Inkasso-Drohungen verschickt werden ). Ein Widerspruch hat deshalb denselben Sinn, wie eine Impfung gegen

 Mars-Bakterien -  ( Quelle: NASA )







bestenfalls garkeine.

gal.


----------



## sockenbügler (19 Juni 2004)

hallo

hab doch heute echt ne inkassoforderung bekommen    

kann man einfach nich fassen wie weit die mit ihrer []masche gehn 



http://insel.heim.at/hawaii/312561/inkassoHAS.JPG 




*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2004)

sockenbügler schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man einfach nich fassen wie weit die mit ihrer Masche gehn....


Ich schätze noch mindestens ein weiteres Schreiben von der Nesa Inkasso GmbH.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

moin

sollte ich denn darauf noch irgendwie reagieren oder einfach abwarten was kommt ?

socke


----------



## sascha (19 Juni 2004)

@socke

Bitte einfach unseren Leitfaden lesen. Steht alles drin.


----------



## sockenbügler (19 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @socke
> 
> Bitte einfach unseren Leitfaden lesen. Steht alles drin.



danke habs gefunden na denn werd ich mal loslegen und alles durch lesen

socke


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*NESA Inkasso*

Hi, folks :

Stellt euch vor, ihr wollt bezahlen, 
und die Bank nimmt euer Geld nicht an.

Teilt doch den auf dem INKASSO-Überweisungsformularen erwähnten Banken in Form einer sehr höflichen Mail mit Angaben der entsprechenden Links mit, WER hier Geld abkassiert.

Ein dezenter Hinweis auf eventuellem Verdacht auf kriminelle Machenschaften  und  

auf nicht ganz positive Werbewirkung bei eventueller Veröffentlichung dieser Vorgänge in den Medien ( Zeitunge, TV ) hat 

sich schon des öfteren als äusserst wirksam erwiesen; siehe 
>  www.wz-newsline.de/seschat4/200/sro.php?redid=51772.

gruss,
gast zero


----------



## sascha (20 Juni 2004)

*Re: NESA Inkasso*



			
				gast zero schrieb:
			
		

> siehe
> >  www.wz-newsline.de/seschat4/200/sro.php?redid=51772.
> 
> gruss,
> gast zero



Der Artikel ist witzig. Nur ein Zitat daraus:



> (...)"Die meisten dieser unseriösen Firmen sind nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert", sagt Marlene Pfeiffer. In diesem Fall kann der Verbraucher die Rechnung einfach ignorieren, etwa bei der British Telecom. (...)



 8)


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*Hanseatische Inkasso*

wir wurden auch mit einer Renung von 69,[email protected] zu einem Zeitpunkt ao wir tatsächlich im Urlaub waren u. lein Dritter Zugang zu unserem PC hatte. Wie geht also daß denn, das ma uns trotzdem eine Rechung aufs Auge drücken will?. Darauf hin, haben wir uns mit der Örtlichen Staatsanwaltschaft in Verbindung gesetzt, die uns dann auf jeden Fall aufklärte was für ein linker Verein die Hanseatische bla bla Firma tatsächlich ist. 
Auf Grund dieser Tatsachen, haben wir auch dementsprechend Strafantrag wegen Verdacht des Betruges gestellt.


----------



## Zti (21 Juni 2004)

So, nachdem ich heute mit erschrecken festgestellt habe, daß die NESA INKASSO ihr Konto bei meinem Arbeitgeber führt, habe ich soeben mal eine Mail an unseren Vorstandsvorsitzenden geschrieben, mal sehen, was er zu diesem Vorfall zu sagen hat.

Hier meine Mail an den Vorstandsvorsitzenden der (XXX) Bank AG:




> Betreff: Der Ruf unseres Hauses
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. (XXX),
> ...




Um den Forenregeln genüge zu tun habe ich alle Angaben zu Namen des Vorsitzenden sowie des Bankhauses durch (XXX) ersetzt.

So, und nun bin aich auf die Antwort von Herrn Dr. (XXX) gespannt


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

:lol:

Sind wir mal gespannt, wie die Bank oder die Versicherungsmutter reagiert - vielleicht sind die ja bei sich selbst gegen so etwas versichert?

Hoffentlich ... versichert ...


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2004)

Vielleicht auch noch Herrn XXX mitteilen, das bei allen genannten Firmen der Geschäftsführer ein und die selbe Person sein soll ??


----------



## Zti (22 Juni 2004)

So,

der von mir geschilderte Vorfall ist nun an unsere Compliance Abteilung weitergeleitet worden, und dort wird geprüft, ob Handlungsbedarf besteht...


ich halte Euch weiter auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juni 2004)

Halte uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden, wenn du da irgendeine Ifo bekommst. wäre interessant


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2004)

Ich kaufe ein "n"


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2004)

Der Ladex war ausverkauft, koxxte xur xoch 9 der bexötigtex 10 X's bekommex  Irgexdwo musste ich daxx da sparex 

Heute immer xoch xicht zu bekommex. Daher das x im Soxderaxgebot und sofort zugeschlagex. 

x= Buchstabe zwischex M uxd O !!


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Juni 2004)

:dagegen:  :abgelehnt: 

Sind zwei drin - schenke ich dir!


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2004)

Da*n*ke....


----------



## sascha (23 Juni 2004)




----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*HAS*

Zurück zum Thema - die HAS/DWML versucht offensichtlich ihre Produkte auf gesunde Beine zu stellen.

Der übliche Dialer mit dem roten Türchen zeigt nun auch eine (tatsächlich beider RegTP) registrierte Nummer, die *090090000200*. Der Registrierungsverpflichtete ist unser Userkollege "Matthias".
Schade nur, dass dann aber nicht die 0900er Nummer angewählt wird sondern eine 069-Festnetznummer und dass überhaupt die Einwahl jetzt so und nacher wieder anders erfolgt. Ein Feldversuch am lebenden Objekt so zu sagen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste bei den Internetanwendern.


----------



## Fonzi (24 Juni 2004)

*DWM*

Ich hab ebenfalls eine Rechnung der DWM erhalten, die ich ignoriert habe.
Mittlerweile kam schon die 2.Mahnung mit Inkassowarnung.
Ist es für eine Beschwerde schon zu spät?
Muss ich reagieren? Wenn ja, wohin schicke ich meine Beschwerde?
Auf allen 3 Briefen ist folgende Anschrift vermerkt:
DWM
BCM Box 3386
London WC1N 3XX

Bring doch nix, wenn ich nach London an ein Postfach schreibe, oder???


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: DWM*



			
				Fonzi schrieb:
			
		

> Bring doch nix, wenn ich nach London an ein Postfach schreibe, oder???


Warum nicht, wir haben doch nun das "vereinigte Europa".
Allerdings hast Du die 14-tägige-Widerspruchsfrist verstreichen lassen und da ist das nun auch noch wurscht - letztendlich haben hier im Forum viele darüber berichtet, dass die Widersprüche von Haus aus nicht beachtet werden.


----------



## Fonzi (24 Juni 2004)

Ich hab heut das erste Mal in dieses Forum geschaut und natürlich nicht alle 48 Seiten gelesen..
Vielleicht könnte mich jemand kurz informieren, wie ich mich verhalten sollte?
Danke!


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2004)

Fonzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heut das erste Mal in dieses Forum geschaut und natürlich nicht alle 48 Seiten gelesen..
> Vielleicht könnte mich jemand kurz informieren, wie ich mich verhalten sollte?
> Danke!


*Weiter lesen.*

Ich bitte um Nachsicht, aber diese Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht auslassen.


----------



## Fonzi (24 Juni 2004)

zu nett auch.. Vielen Dank!
Schade, ich hatte gehofft hier gibts brauchbare Antworten.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

Fonzi schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich hatte gehofft hier gibts brauchbare Antworten.



Wenn einer zu faul ist zum Lesen,  wird er die brauchbaren Ratschläge nicht finden.

Anregung an die Forenbetreiber: Für diese  Lesefaulen den Thread als Audiodatei ,
 wie für kleine  Kinder   

.


----------



## sascha (24 Juni 2004)

> zu nett auch.. Vielen Dank!
> Schade, ich hatte gehofft hier gibts brauchbare Antworten.



Gibts hier auch. Nur Sonderbehandlungen für Lesefaule gibts nicht.


----------



## galdikas (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: DWM*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Fonzi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frist für die Ausübung des gesetzlichen Rechts, die angebliche Bestellung eines (Fernabsatz-)Vertrags mit der *Digital Web Media Ltd.* widerrufen zu können, dürfte noch gar nicht begonnen haben:

Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt nämlich nicht, bevor nicht schriftlich und in hervorgehobener und deutlich gestalteter Form die Anschrift der Niederlassung der DWM Ltd., bei der der Verbraucher Beanstandungen vorbringen kann, sowie eine ladungsfähige Anschrift der Digital Web Media Ltd. und bei juristischen Personen, Personenvereinigungen oder -gruppen auch der Namen eines Vertretungsberechtigten mitgeteilt wurde.
§§ 312c, 312c, 355 BGB, § 1 BGB-InfoV.

Eine Postfachadresse ist keine ladungsfähige (Unternehmens-)Anschrift, und der Name eines Vertretungsberechtigten der Digital Web Media Limited ist auch noch nie genannt worden.

Das alles spielt aber keine Rolle, denn die Digital Web Media Ltd. kann als e-commerce-Anbieter nicht belegen, bei der angeblichen Bestellung eine Möglichkeit zur Korrektur von Eingabefehlern geschaffen und den Kunden auf diese Möglichkeit hingewiesen zu haben. Durch diese (nicht mehr nachholbare!) vorvertragliche Pflichtverletzung beginnt eine Widerrufsfrist nicht nur nicht, sondern sie kann auch nicht mehr durch eine (sinnlose) Nachholung nachträglich in Gang gesetzt werden! --> (mindestens) sechsmonatiges Widerrufsrecht.
§ 312e BGB.



> und da ist das nun auch noch wurscht - letztendlich haben hier im Forum viele darüber berichtet, dass die Widersprüche von Haus aus nicht beachtet werden.



Genau!

Ein vollständiges Ignorieren sämtlicher(!) Rechnungs-, Mahn- und Inkassoandrohungs-Schreiben hat noch niemals irgendjemandem geschadet.

gal.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: DWM*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Name eines Vertretungsberechtigten der Digital Web Media Limited ist auch noch nie genannt worden.


Kleine Stichelei am Rande - auf den Rechungen nicht aber: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...338642&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090000200-1338642


1. (engl. für) Johann Schmidt
2. unser Userkollege Matthias


----------



## Counselor (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: DWM*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Stichelei am Rande - auf den Rechungen nicht aber: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...338642&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090000200-1338642


Auf der im Adressierungsmerkmal genannten Domain gab es vor einem Jahr haufenweise Comet Media und Sun Infomedia Dialer, die zum Teil im Netz von Talkline geschalten waren.

Der liebe Mituser Matthias betreibt offensichtlich noch einen M&D Uhrenversand und eine M&D Marketing und Vertriebs KG.


----------



## galdikas (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: DWM*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dieser Mr. J. S.  ein Vertretungsberechtigter der DWM Ltd?
Laut Handelsregisterauszug ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=52009#52009 ) nicht. Und die Euro Line Deutschland GmbH ist "nur" ein (gegenüber der RegTP) Registrierungsverpflichteter, aber damit nicht berechtigt, die DWM Ltd. gegenüber ihren Kunden zu vertreten. Der Vertretungsberechtigte der Euro Line GmbH ( ihr Geschäftsführer Mattias M.)  darf zwar die Euroline gegenüber der RegTP vertreten, aber nicht die DWM Ltd. gegenüber (angeblichen) Kunden, würde ich sagen.

gal.


----------



## galdikas (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: DWM*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Comet Media Ltd. und die Digital Web Media Ltd. wurde
dieselbe Adresse bei der Registereintragung benutzt:

CAUSEWAY HOUSE, 
 1 DANE STREET, 
 BISHOPS STORTFORD, 
 HERTFORDSHIRE, 
 CM23 3BT 

Der dänische Geschäftsführer (Director) der Digital Web Media Ltd. ist zugleich Chef der SUN TELECOM, Palma de Mallorca, und der spanische Company Secretary der Digital Web Media gibt als seine Adresse Palma de Mallorca an - er dürfte ein Vertreter der *PREMIUM MEDIA COMMUNICATIONS SL, Palma* sein.

Jedenfalls wurde die Premium Media von den beiden Chefs von *SUN TELECOM* und  *IBERO LATINA DE TELECOMUNICACIONES, S.A.*  gegründet. ( --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42342#42342 ).



> Der liebe Mituser Matthias betreibt offensichtlich noch einen M&D Uhrenversand und eine M&D Marketing und Vertriebs KG.



Er ist auch Geschäftsführer einer

*New Biz Media GmbH*
Nordkanalstraße 49 b
 20097 Hamburg
( Handelsregister )

gal.


----------



## Zti (25 Juni 2004)

Also Leute,

ich habe grade eben Feedback von unserer Compliace-Abteilung bezüglich  meiner Vorstandsmail bekommen.

Nur... leider darf ich Euch inhaltlich nichts dazu sagen, auf deutsch gesagt, mein Arbeitgeber hat mir einen "Maulkorb" verabreicht.

Mal sehen, wie sich die Dinge weiter entwickeln!


----------



## galdikas (28 Juni 2004)

*Razzia und Festnahmen bei "Hanseatische Abrechnungssyst*

*Razzia und Festnahmen bei "Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme"*

28.06.2004 - 19:05
"Heute morgen nahmen Ermittlungsbeamte des Landeskriminalamtes Hamburg die Geschäftsführer der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) fest."

( Siehe: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw27/s14161.html )

gal.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2004)

Schade, da werden wir wohl nie wieder was von H.A.S/HFM selbst hier im Forum lesen   
(War eh nicht sehr cooperativ) 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36832#36832

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1427


> h.a.s. - NL Hamburg


Der liebe Matthias hat jetzt erst mal Zeit auszuspannen....

cp


----------



## sascha (28 Juni 2004)

Sind auch online:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6254


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Juni 2004)

Matthias  :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

*Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

Das LKA Hamburg hat dem munteren Treiben endlich ein Ende gesetzt. Das läßt auch für andere Fälle hoffen.     

Was allerdings nachdenklich stimmt sind zwei Zahlen.

170.000 Rechnungen hat angeblich HAS verschickt.
Offensichtlich nur 1.500 Anzeigen lagen der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft vor.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (28 Juni 2004)

*Re: Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 170.000 Rechnungen hat angeblich HAS verschickt.
> Offensichtlich nur 1.500 Anzeigen lagen der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft vor.
> ...
> ...



Also mal 25% € Rücklauf bei 70€ = 2.975.000€  :-? 


Wieviel gibt es auf Betrug? (Das Geld dürfte ehe woander sein)


----------



## dotshead (28 Juni 2004)

@ralf

Du darfst das nicht als Summe sehen, sondern man sollte sich fragen, lässt eine Rücklaufquote von unter 1 % diese Zwangsmaßnahmen zu? Was sind 1.500 Beschwerden bei 168.500 anscheinend zufriedenen Kunden.

*Ironie bitte selber erkennen*

Grüsse aus ME ins benachbarte D

Stephan aka Dotshead aka Rabauke


----------



## galdikas (28 Juni 2004)

*Re: Razzia und Festnahmen bei "Hanseatische Abrechnungs*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> *Razzia und Festnahmen bei "Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme"*
> 
> 28.06.2004 - 19:05
> "Heute morgen nahmen Ermittlungsbeamte des Landeskriminalamtes Hamburg die Geschäftsführer der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) fest."
> ...



Hier der Artikel in der Hamburger Morgenpost, auf den sich die teltarif.de-Nachricht bezieht:

"Zwei Hauptverdächtige vorläufig festgenommen: Massenhaft versendeten sie Online-Sex-Rechnungen."

Der auf Mallorca gemeldete R. W. vertrat dort die *Digital Web Media Ltd., D-Hamburg* auf der Euro-Webtainement 2004 ( Motto: "Biz & Fun in the Sun" )  ( google-cache ) 

gal.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind 1.500 Beschwerden bei 168.500 anscheinend zufriedenen Kunden.



He Dotti, Dir brennt wohl der Hut (Ironie verkannt!)? *1500 Anzeigen mit Bestand und eine bislang undefinierte Dunkelziffer *- das sind Ausmaße, wie im kalten Krieg - und damit kenne ich mich bestens aus!

Zufriedene Kunden? Weder Du (in Ironie) noch irgend jemand sollte sich wagen das schön reden zu wollen.


----------



## dotshead (28 Juni 2004)

*gg* Hamburger Morgenpost *gg* Nee ist klar. Genauso könnte ich behaupten Beate Uhse verdient kein Geld mit Sexspielzeug. Ich kenne kaum eine "seriöse" Zeitung, die auf mehr Dialer-Seiten verlinkt. Aber wenn dort ein Artikel steht ist er natürlich richtig. *weia*

*Ironie bitte selber finden*

@Reducal

Du solltest meinen Stil eigentlich kennen. Aber nochmal klar erkenntlich: HAS halte ich persönlich für nicht seriös.

Grüsse aus ME

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

*Razzia und Festnahmen bei "Hanseatische Abrechnungs*

Interessantes zu Herrn R.W. findet sich auch unter
[edit]
mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## sascha (28 Juni 2004)

@Paul-Merlin

Du hast die Initialen falsch zugeordnet. Um den gehts nicht. Ich hab den Link deshalb mal rausgenommen.


----------



## cybersirko (29 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Habe einem Bekannten helfen wollen, der eine Rechnung über 69,95 erhalten hat. Habe den Dialer (st-olb00001.exe) auch gefunden, nur tut sich nix wenn ich ihn versuche zu löschen oder zu deinstallieren. Das ding ist beim nächsten restart wieder da. Aber was voll verrückt ist das ein Fenster die installation seines Druckers (im Fenster steht install HP serie 2100) vortäuscht. Habe mit spybot alle archive ect. gelöscht. Nun bricht er die Installation nach 3/4 kommentarlos ab und der dialer geht nicht mehr an.

Die Sache ist bereits einem Rechtsanwalt übergeben worden.
Mich würde aber mal interessieren ob es noch ander Leute gibt, wo er sich so ähnlich installiert.

Ich find es schon beängstigent, wenn ein Dialer mir vorgaukelt er würde den Drucker Starten.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*Anscheinend Durchsuchung bei der Firma*

Lest mal folgenden Text:

http://www.n-tv.de/5259074.html

Offensichtlich hat der Spuk jetzt ein Ende, da anscheinend die Polizei die Rechner beschlagnahmt hat.


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

@Firefighter

Bitte erst lesen, dann posten. Das hatten wir gestern schon: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=32


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juli 2004)

Weitere Beiträge zum Thema bitte hier veröffentlichen.


----------

